# November 29th Due Date - I need a buddy!



## BabyShaw

anyone due around this date? I need a friend :hugs:


----------



## k8y

There a a few late November Mummies on the Chrysanthe-mums november mummy thread in the lounge area, Im due 2nd November, Congratulations :)


----------



## ellie27

Congrats!

I am due around 22nd November.

I will also add, if you dont mind, you are absolutely gorgeous!:flower:


----------



## coopfairy

im due about November 24th


----------



## MissSazra

I'm due November 28th! :D


----------



## jessica.p

Hey I'm due November 29th too! Congratulations :)


----------



## luckyalready

I am also due November 29th according to online calender.. last period Feb 20.. and a cycle of about 30 days average.
AHHH!
Girls this is so exciting!

My daughter's due date was originally Nov 28th.. but it moved back to Nov. 30th.. which also happens to be my step daughters birthday! 
I guess my DH makes babies this time of year ;)

This was our first time trying, and it Im so surprised it happened right away.


----------



## BabyShaw

Yay! I am very excited and congrats to everyone! This is going to be a fun 9 months!

So, I have been feeling period cramps for two days now...its really like a dull version of them...

Has anyone else experienced this? How long will it last? I just want to make sure nothing is wrong!

:coffee:


----------



## MissSazra

I've been having cramps on and off yesterday and today, and lower back pain as well. I've heard that's normal so I'm trying not to worry too much about them and take them as a sign things are progressing.


----------



## luckyalready

I have had cramps on and off since about 3DPO.
But I remember having cramps almost my entire first trimester with my last pregnancy. Just an aching dull cramp.. you are usually just fine as long as its not accompanied by blood. ;)


----------



## BabyShaw

Thank you, ladies! That is def reassuring. Being this is my first, I was nervous it was a sign of something bad to come! :nope:

Any other symptoms you are experiencing at this point?

:hugs:


----------



## MissSazra

I don't know if it's just cos I now know I'm pregnant, but I've had some really strong waves of nausea throughout today. It seems a little early, but then I suppose there are a lot of changes going on inside me at the moment, so it's not unlikely!


----------



## luckyalready

MissSazra.. lol I feel the same about my symptoms too - like I must be feeling them because I know Im pregnant now.
Ive been SUPER bloated yesterday and today.. like AF but worse, way worse. 
Watery mouth, and tired.. if I hadnt tested and gotten a BFP so early, I would have KNOWN for sure by now.. I definitely have that "feeling"
my period still isnt due for 4 more days.. wow.


----------



## USAF_Wifey88

My name is Heather....I am due November 15 :) I am very new to this site. Glad to see there are so many other moms due around the same time.


----------



## luckyalready

Hi Heather!!
These kinds of sites are awesome.. When I was pregnant with my first I was on the site I-am-pregnant and I met 37 other women who were due within the same two weeks as I was.. we actually got kicked off of the site for talking too much about unrelated pregnancy topics...lol.. we all became great friends. We still are , and our babies were all born between Oct20-Dec10 (some went early and some went late) ... a lot of us have met some of the other women in real life and some of us just keep in touch daily on FB and our own forum.

Im so excited to meet some new friends to join, laugh, relate, cry and vent to during this awesome 9 months ahead!!


----------



## MissSazra

luckyalready said:


> MissSazra.. lol I feel the same about my symptoms too - like I must be feeling them because I know Im pregnant now.
> Ive been SUPER bloated yesterday and today.. like AF but worse, way worse.
> Watery mouth, and tired.. if I hadnt tested and gotten a BFP so early, I would have KNOWN for sure by now.. I definitely have that "feeling"
> my period still isnt due for 4 more days.. wow.

I've had a really watery mouth too, and last night I slept for nearly 12 hours I was just so tired, and this is only the start! I can't wait for the rest though, it's so exciting!


----------



## LadyLupton

I got my BFP today and should be due on No 29th! As for symptoms: I'm getting those cramps too and am super hungry.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hiiii, Im new here and due 24th November. Nice to meet you!


----------



## luckyalready

Hi LadyL and CherryB!

Today has been weird.. no more cramping and I dont really feel pregnant. I hope all is okay.. The only symptoms Ive had today were peeing every 45 mins and not much.. a little more cm and my DH cooked eggs this morning, which I am normally not a big fan of anyway, but the smell almost sent me running to puke!
Hope everyone is having a great weekend! 
:flower:


----------



## alli_fitzhugh

Hi ladies! I am due November 21st with my first! I really don't know what to expect b/c it all happened so fast! My husband and I have been together for almost 7 years and married for 3. We decided last month we would give it a go...and the next month we are pregnant!! Crazy! 

I have had dull cramping the entire time, but was assured by my doc that it was completly normal!


----------



## MissDimity

Congratulations everyone!!!

I am also pretty new hear, and my due date is 28th November.

It will be our first time too.

Also surprised how quickly it happened for us , as we conceived first cycle.

As for pregnancy symptoms, I have a stuffy nose, aching back and dull ache in tummy ( worse at night).

So glad, to share the journey with you. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

PS haven't booked Dr appointment yet as AF is due tomorrow ( still tested myself again today and still BFP!!!). When have you/ or are going to have your first doctor appointment?


----------



## luckyalready

Hi Alli! Hi MissD!
I think a lot of docs are different..but mine wants me to make my first appt for 8-10 weeks. Because he does an ultrasound with the first appt. Some docs just check for heartbeat and/or does a blood test to check hcg levels.
Just call you OBGYN and see when they like to see you. I am going to call on Monday and make an appt for around April 20th-ish
I cant wait!! :)


----------



## Robyn321

Hi, can I join you? I think I'm due on 27 November, but I've only had one beta test so far so that's my own calculation, not the dr's!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi ladies!

I was wondering if any of you have been feeling extra hot lately? Last night I had to put on a really thin duvet as I was just boiling hot under the thicker one, and it's still pretty cold here.

I have woken up with some mild cramping, I think today will be a worry as AF would have been due to show up and I'm panicking she still will. So hubby is taking me shopping to take my mind off it.

Hope everyone is good! Xx


----------



## cmtd0911

Hi Girls! I'm due Nov 28th! :happydance:
1st baby after TTC for 11 long cycles!!..it was our 1st month of "not trying" and BAM! BFP!!!
Hubby & I married 3 years, together for 6. He's 31, Im 29.
Im feeling anxious one minute and excited the next!!! lol
Anybody else?? Ive also had mild cramping for a few days which I heard is normal, but Ive also been getting weird, sharp pains in weird spots like my side and by my ribs. Gas maybe?!


----------



## cmtd0911

Oooopppssss I forgot to wish everyone congratulationsss!!!!! I was so excited to find people with the same due date, I lost my manners! :wacko:


----------



## desiwannabmom

I am still in disbelief about my BFP but I will be due November 28. LMU was Feb 21, usual 27-28-29 day cycle. Can I join you all?


----------



## Momx3girls

MissDimity said:


> Congratulations everyone!!!
> 
> I am also pretty new hear, and my due date is 28th November.
> 
> It will be our first time too.
> 
> Also surprised how quickly it happened for us , as we conceived first cycle.
> 
> As for pregnancy symptoms, I have a stuffy nose, aching back and dull ache in tummy ( worse at night).
> 
> So glad, to share the journey with you. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> PS haven't booked Dr appointment yet as AF is due tomorrow ( still tested myself again today and still BFP!!!). When have you/ or are going to have your first doctor appointment?

I am due the same day as you. Was your test darker then your first bfp?


----------



## luckyalready

Hi desi and cmtd!!
I love that we are seeing more and more BFPs! Yessssss!

Im feeling less pregnant today.. I hope that isnt a bad sign. I dont feel bloated, or moody, or crampy.. AF isnt officially due until tuesday.. I know I am pregnant.. but I get myself scared when reading about so many women who have had M/C and ectopic pregnancies.. Anyone else feel like that?


----------



## MissSazra

I was like that, but now I have made it through today when af would have been due I feel much more relaxed about it all. To be honest I just want week 4 out of the way for some reason and by week 5 I shall feel even better I think. I shall change that next Sunday and say that I just want to get week 5 done with and I'll feel better! lol


----------



## Pink kitten

Hi there

I'm due around 15th November & it's still not sunk in yet.

I have dull like period cramps alot at the moment but i believe it's quite normal so i'd try not to worry too much.

I look forward to chatting with you in these next 9 months. x:thumbup:


----------



## Momx3girls

luckyalready said:


> Hi desi and cmtd!!
> I love that we are seeing more and more BFPs! Yessssss!
> 
> Im feeling less pregnant today.. I hope that isnt a bad sign. I dont feel bloated, or moody, or crampy.. AF isnt officially due until tuesday.. I know I am pregnant.. but I get myself scared when reading about so many women who have had M/C and ectopic pregnancies.. Anyone else feel like that?

I feel the same way. I am calling my dr tomorrow to see if he will do blood work to make sure my hcg levels are doubling.


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls!!! :wave:

I'm due November 25th. :) :happydance:

I had the dull period cramps and lower backache daily for the first 5 days and (knock on wood) they are lessening. Now I get a few twinges now and then.

Now I'm officially 'late' it's starting to sink in that I'm pregnant! 

Congrats to you all! :hugs:


----------



## Cocojo

Hello everyone,

I am new to this thread. Just found out last week that I am due Nov 27, 2011. This should be fun


----------



## luckyalready

Isnt it funny that the whole 2WW we tell ourselves. YEP I have to be pregnant, all the symptoms, all this stuff going on, I just have to be.. then we POAS and get a BFP (numerous times if you are like me) and we cant help but question it. "What!? Omg Im pregnant?!" What! "
lol ... I got super bitchy today and Im pretty sure its setting into my family that Im pregnant! HAHA. Woops. Thank goodness I have yet to be nauseous.. anyone getting sick yet?
I didnt get any morning sickness with my first daughter, so definitely hope I wont get it this time either!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Ladies, A couple of hours ago I started spotting brown discharge. My AF was due today/tomorrow and it usually starts off brown like it is today. I am defeated, hurt, sad, lost with lots of questions in my head on why its happening to me. Some ladies are saying its common with pregnancy but the uncanny resemblance of the CM to how it looks right before my AF is making me very very upset. I am trying to take on a positive attitude but it doesn't seem to be working. Please keep me in your thoughts. I will keep y'all posted tomorrow on what happens.


----------



## luckyalready

Hi Desi..
Okay, first of all, I am sorry you are having to experience anything scary - second, Ive been reading about this for you... looks like it can be very common to get brown spotting and be okay. What you need to look for is more, or even it turning to bright red. If I were you, either way - you need to call your doc the first moment their office opens and tell them whats going on. If the spotting stops they may still have you come in to check your levels.
Im sending good, positive vibes your way - I pray that everything is okay.
Lots of love you!!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Thank you so much Lucky. I am glad I have all of you to talk because I haven't told anyone about the BFP. Yea, the drs. office opens at 8:00 and I am going to send a note to work saying I will be late. Yes, I am praying now that the discharge doesn't turn into red. I have put a liner now and nothing is on the liner but every time I wipe (I have done that about 20 times in the last 2 hours) I seem to see some brown. 

Praying, praying.....



luckyalready said:


> Hi Desi..
> Okay, first of all, I am sorry you are having to experience anything scary - second, Ive been reading about this for you... looks like it can be very common to get brown spotting and be okay. What you need to look for is more, or even it turning to bright red. If I were you, either way - you need to call your doc the first moment their office opens and tell them whats going on. If the spotting stops they may still have you come in to check your levels.
> Im sending good, positive vibes your way - I pray that everything is okay.
> Lots of love you!!!


----------



## Robyn321

MissSazra said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I was wondering if any of you have been feeling extra hot lately? Last night I had to put on a really thin duvet as I was just boiling hot under the thicker one, and it's still pretty cold here.

Yes! It is crazy how warm I get at night - I have to throw the duvet off me!

Hope the dr can set your mind at rest desi. :hugs:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Update is that AF is not here but when I wipe I see a faint brown. Not as much as yesterday but light brown and the constant "feeling" of AF coming and me rushing to check. I have called my dr. office and left a message. Hopefully they will call me back soon.


----------



## BabyShaw

Hi Ladies! 

Welcome and congrats to everyone who joined! My husband made me take the weekend off of this forum because I was freaking myself out that I have every problem in the book. I was convinced that this is going to be a chemical pregnancy since I dont technically miss my period until tomorrow. I have almost no pregnancy symptoms... but reading this thread it seems quite normal. 

Luckyalready, you are due for af tomorrow also right? are you nervous? this week will be lonnnngggg waiting to see if it shows or not. Did your liine tests ever show up darker? I had really light FRER tests but also got a digital pregnant. I have been stressing that if I take the FRER it will still be light....


----------



## BabyShaw

Desi, I am sorry to hear you have been experiencing those symptoms. I find comfort in knowing that if your pregnancy doesnt stick, there is usually a good reason. I read that our bodies flush out the abnormal pregnancies so if mine doesnt stick I figure it was for the better.

A good friend of mine had a late mc and they did some testing. come to find out the baby would have been 10 times worse than down syndrome. 

On a good note, I think that what you are experiencing is normal and have read many others that experience the same. Also, keep in mind that some women continue to have a period through their entire pregnancy...can you imagine!?

Praying for you sweetie.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Update from me, The Drs. office called me back and asked over and over again if I got a BFP and I said yes. They asked me to come for blood work so they can test. I paid the $40 (it would have been free if I decided to wait till tomorrow) and got the results back in 5 min and it was BFP. About the brown discharge, the nurse said that there is nothing they can do since its too early to have an ultrasound. Apparently it is common in some cases. She just said to monitor it, not to BD if I continue to have discharge, and if it turns red, she asked me to call and come back for blood work. She said since I am only 4 weeks along there is nothing that they can do rather than just wait. So, I guess I will just wait :)!


----------



## luckyalready

Desi! Well, hey I take that as good news!!! No more discharge?? YAY! And still having a BFP is awesome!! Dont stress, dont do Bd'es and just relax.. come on week 12! :)


----------



## luckyalready

BabyShaw.. I am a tiny bit nervous for tomorrow.. but at the same time Im thinking positive. I wish I would have saved a few pregnancy tests just so I could take one for piece of mind. I understand your DH telling you to take the weekend off the site.. I find myself reading into horror stories from other unfortunate moms and I get myself so scared. I too tho, think that if something were to go wrong - its for the best. And seeing as this was the first month we have ever tried, and we got pregnant - Im confident it can be easy to try again. So positive vibes for all of us. Im so excited to get further along and get a belly. I will have to share my belly pictures from last time. I LOVED being pregnant. :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Well..still light light brown discharge when I wipe! I guess I just have to live with it and hope its gonna go away. I am going to test every couple days to see if the poppyseed is still in me. I just hope the discharge goes away though, its really ridiculous to have the 'feeling' of AF. DH&I decided not to tell ANYONE so its gonna be even harder. I cannot wait for Week 12!!


----------



## Momx3girls

Desi- I have known women who have had the same thing happen and have a healthy baby. Don't lose hope.


----------



## Momx3girls

As for me, I have still been taking tests just to make sure they are getting darker and they are. :) I have my 1st dr appt tomorrow too.


----------



## BabyShaw

Desi, I spoke with my nurse today and she said told me that I will most likely get some brown dc around my period time which is completely natural and common. It is just old blood coming out (probably from implantation). She said I could have AF symptoms and brown discharge and not to be alarmed. Only if it turns bright red do you need to worry. So I think that what you are going through is completely natural.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Thanks BabyShaw. It helps to hear the same thing from two professionals. I always thought that getting the BFP was the hard part, it seems like getting to Week 12 is :)! I am sure we will think of something else to worry for the rest of the weeks and then after the baby is born, I am SURE we will keep worrying forever :)! This is just the beginning :D!


----------



## Allie84

I know, the last week since my BFP has been so long!! I can't believe I'm only just over 4 weeks, it's felt like a long week.

Since I'm a few days of ahead of you girls I went through the scary day AF was due a few days ago, and it was definitely on my mind the whole day! I had some cramping and I kept going to to the bathroom to check there wasn't any blood. There was a big sigh of relief at the end of the day.

Desi, I had some brown spotting at 9 dpo right after I got my BFP, and I've heard of lots of girls who have had it here. 

Babyshaw, I did FRERS for 4 days in a row and at one point the test didn't get any darker and I freaked out, but that day I had my 2nd hcg levels drawn and they had more than doubled, so I no longer go by lines on tests (though I did POAS yesterday and it felt really good to see a dark line)!

Have you guys booked appointments yet? My first is on the 31st, when I'll be 6 weeks. 

:hugs:


----------



## Momx3girls

Is anyone else obsessed with making sure the line on the test is getting darker?


----------



## MissDimity

yep just on 4weeks now and I POAS yesterday... line now nice and dark, almost as dark as the control line.

Freaked out with some spotting after sex ( i know TMI)... so checked the next few days.

Booked my first GP appointment on 4th April ( should be 6 weeks then)... I haven't got a GP in the area I currently live in so hoping they are okay.


----------



## Samantha675

Momx3girls said:


> Is anyone else obsessed with making sure the line on the test is getting darker?

Yep. I have been testing every morning. haha


----------



## Samantha675

MissSazra said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I was wondering if any of you have been feeling extra hot lately? Last night I had to put on a really thin duvet as I was just boiling hot under the thicker one, and it's still pretty cold here.

Its because of the progestrone your body is making. It raises your body temp.


----------



## Momx3girls

Ok. I thought I was crazy. I am now 12-14 dpo. I took a test twice today and the last one was almost as dark as the control line.


----------



## MissDimity

Momx3girls said:


> Ok. I thought I was crazy. I am now 12-14 dpo. I took a test twice today and the last one was almost as dark as the control line.

It's amazing seeing the line getting darker... sadly I threw out my inital tests as I didn't want hubby to see I had a stash of POAS's


----------



## MissSazra

I tested again this morning at 16dpo. On the FRER the test line came up before the control line, it's never done that, and is now as dark. And I did a digi as well, oooops, and it said Pregnant 2-3! Yay


----------



## Robyn321

Congrats on your positive beta desi!

I've been continuing to poas...my dh thinks I'm slightly crazy! Had my second beta today so now waiting for results...


----------



## Samantha675

I POAS this am as well, and that fabulous little line is getting darker. Plus I am nauseous this morning for the first time. That makes me happy as I never felt nauseous when I was pregnant in January.


----------



## desiwannabmom

I eat steel cut oats with banana, apples, cinnamon, milk and walnuts every day. every.single.weekday for the last 2-3 years. Today I woke with a TOTAL aversion to oatmeal. I didn't even want to make it for DH. I didn't wanna smell it, cook it nothing! How can you hate something so much that I have eaten for ever?

What I made for breakfast that I LOVE LOVE is, Oranges + black berrys + almond milk. YUM! I drank so much of that :)!


----------



## luckyalready

Hello girls!
Believe me, if I had sticks.. Id be peeing on them! But I am out.. and I already spent quite a bit on them before getting my BFPs.. I also threw out my stash too - my DH would have thought I was crazy.. if he doesnt already ;)
I told my family last night "mom is currently making a baby, I will return in about 8 weeks.. until then, beware" 
lol.. Im so bitchy! So quick to react and be rude.. ugh. I hope it ends quickly, I definitely am going to end up biting my tongue off if it doesnt!! LOL
I dont remember being so intolerant with my last pregnancy..
Today was supposed to be the day for AF.. I dont feel her coming! :)


----------



## Momx3girls

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Allie84

Haha, I feel kind of bitchy as well, especially at work. 

I have to admit I did POAS today. I just didn't feel pregnant yesterday and it freaked me out! I whipped out a FRER this morning. The test line was darker than the control line so I figured that was good enough and vow not to POAS any more if I can help it!


----------



## desiwannabmom

I had some ICs left and since I didn't feel pregnant at all yesterday, I POAS'ed and the test line came up within 5 seconds and was darker than a couple of days ago. 



Allie84 said:


> Haha, I feel kind of bitchy as well, especially at work.
> 
> I have to admit I did POAS today. I just didn't feel pregnant yesterday and it freaked me out! I whipped out a FRER this morning. The test line was darker than the control line so I figured that was good enough and vow not to POAS any more if I can help it!


----------



## MissSazra

I've been really snappy with people, they just seem to annoy me at the moment! lol Don't they know I'm trying to grow another person at the moment and it's really tiring! lol


----------



## Allie84

Haha!!

I have a question....how much are you all 'taking it easy?' Sometimes I feel tired but sometimes I feel normal and I'm not sure if I should be resting a lot?!?!

This morning I had a freak out because I lifted our TV and then remembered I probably shouldn't lift heavy things. It's going to be hard to not do stuff I'm used to be doing.


----------



## lilashwee

hey im due the 25th i want a buddy too x


----------



## MissSazra

I'm taking things fairly easy, not lifting heavy things and trying to rest as much as possible. I'm just normal at work, it's when I get home that I go into "I'm pregnant, you need to do lots of stuff instead of me" mode! lol


----------



## Momx3girls

I got my 1st beta count from yesterday. It was 132. I go get more blood drawn tomorrow so I hope everything is doubling. Has anyone else had symptoms that seem to go away? I feel like my breasts are not really sore and they don't feel as full. I am not sure if it is because I am used to the way they feel now.


----------



## MissSazra

I tend to get twinges in my boobs and they they go away. They have definitely gotten bigger though. Right before my bfp they seemed really hard and lumpy, but now they're not.


----------



## cmtd0911

Congrats on all the new BFP's. So exciting to have so many buddies!!
So does anyone here experience panic attacks/anxiety?
Ive been struggling with mild/moderate anxiety for a while now but am usually able to control it.
Unfortunately, I had a major panic attack the other night :nope:
I havent had one in years. I guess its the new-ness of the symptoms & not feeling "normal" that made me anxious? Anyone else feeling this way? Any suggestions how to cope?
Im hoping my body & my mind get used to being pregnant, because I would hate to feel this way for 9 months :cry:


----------



## finallyready

HI ladies....I'm pretty sure I'm due middle of November...not 100% sure because I have/had irregular cycles ever since I went off the Pill. My last AF was Jan 5 but I tested NEG on tests all through Feb. Took a random test on Mar 11 before going on vacation and it turned up BFP! Confirmed with digi that said 1-2 weeks...a week later, came home from my trip and did ANOTHER test, and got another BFP sayint 2-3 weeks. Haven't done a test since last weekend, but seriously wish I had more. 

I knew this thread was for me when I read about how so many of you with tests keep taking them to make sure. I seriously am considering buying one more digi this weekend just to see it say 3+ weeks LOL. I guess it just seems so surreal. Especially since I haven't been getting proper periods, it isn't as though I am 'late'. 

Congrats on all your BFPS. My Dr is wanting me to do an early scan to see how far along I am, but I am nervous about doing one so early because I don't feel like it will pick up anything. I might see if they book on for a few weeks later. I would hate to get in there and see nothing, at the very least I would feel better hearing a heart beat or something. 

Anybody else doing an early scan?


----------



## luckyalready

cmtd... yes!! I know exactly what you mean about anxiety. I never had it really in my life before getting pregnant with my daughter. I mean there are times Id get nervous and feel butterflies in my stomach... but when I was pregnant last time I remember getting nervous and panicking about nothing... I couldnt even find a reason to me nervous.. I would just take deep breaths and try to focus on something.. but I remember it starting in the 2nd trimester. However, Ive already experiences a few "moments" in this pregnancy too .. again for NO reason.
I dont think there is a solution to it, other than really focusing on breathing and happy thoughts.. its awful and I am sorry you are going through it.

Today I went on a walk with my daughter.. I started having the worst pinching/stabbing pain in my lower abdomen and also in my lower back. It made me nervous so I slowed down and came right home.. since then Ive felt crampy.. no blood or spotting, thank god.. I just hope this goes away soon!


----------



## Allie84

I also have anxiety and have gotten panic attacks at night. So far I haven't had any with this pregnancy but due to my anxious nature, I'm definitely anxious at times. 

luckyalready, I also got some cramping today after going for a walk! Mine was just a walk around Target, where I felt fine, but on my way home it started to hurt. It freaks me out! :(


----------



## Robyn321

I'm weepy, anxious wreck at the moment...even stressing when yawning seems to pull my stomach muscles (that shows how crazy I've gotten!)


----------



## wishing4baby3

hi ladies firsty a big CONGRATULATIONS to you all and a happy n healthy 9 months, please can i join,im due about the 26th/27th,im feeling so sick on n off already so have to keep snacking and was like this with my other kids but not so early on,im feeling emotional and not sleeping at night as im waking feeling sick or having hot flushes,is anyone else like this,im not complaining as im happy to see that there is changes going on as i had none of this last month and m/c at 4 wks 5days which i am today but i just have a big feeling that everything is going as it should this time n cant wait for our first scan to meet him/her,im also on day 3 of not smoking as i packed it in the day i got my bfp so feeling proud of myself :) x x x


----------



## BabyShaw

Hello everyone!

I have been having the sharp pains too. No blood, just a lot of water or milky CM, gross! It is so wet that I am CONSTANTLY checking to make sure its not AF.

I wanted to ask how everyones nutrition is going? I want to get some ideas a what a full day of eating looks like for you girls. I need help getting my eating habits on track! - no more mcdonalds lol. If you wouldnt mind helping me out! 

Love and health to you all!:hugs:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Loads of white CM for me too. I have POAS'ed again today and the test line came up in 2-3 seconds and was as dark as the test line. Made me happy.

I have been walking for about 60-70 minutes every day. Not sure if it is good for me or not. I used to be a regular walker but I stopped for a few months and then started back up in the 2nd week past ovulation. I figured I would continue on.

Regarding eating, I am trying to eat 4-5 servings of fruits everyday. The easiest way I found is to make a smoothie in the morning and drink a TALL glass of it. I have been putting oranges, some kind of berries, milk in my smoothie. Mid morning I am eating a banana. But I think I might switch that up with yogurt. I then eat lunch and then a mid afternoon snack of an Apple. I am not a milk drinker so I am not quite sure how to get all the calcium. I got some cheese yesterday so I might just eat that instead of milk. We haven't eaten out since we found out. DH has been on my case every day to do "healthier" things. He has also taken over somethings I do around the house (I sure hope this sticks around ). 

Happy Happy 9 months everyone. I cannot wait until I am in Week 12.


----------



## MissSazra

I'm forever running to the bathroom to check af hasn't cruelly arrived, but I am starting to get a little calmer than I was.

However, I am totally panicking about telling my parents this weekend. We are making the 4 hour drive to tell them in person, but I'm so worried what my mum will say, even though I'm 30, married and have a good job. I guess I just feel like a little girl playing house still.


----------



## BabyShaw

MissSazra said:


> I'm forever running to the bathroom to check af hasn't cruelly arrived, but I am starting to get a little calmer than I was.
> 
> However, I am totally panicking about telling my parents this weekend. We are making the 4 hour drive to tell them in person, but I'm so worried what my mum will say, even though I'm 30, married and have a good job. I guess I just feel like a little girl playing house still.

I completely know how you feel about playing house. I am sure your parents will be SO happy! Good luck!


----------



## cmtd0911

BabyShaw said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have been having the sharp pains too. No blood, just a lot of water or milky CM, gross! It is so wet that I am CONSTANTLY checking to make sure its not AF.
> 
> I wanted to ask how everyones nutrition is going? I want to get some ideas a what a full day of eating looks like for you girls. I need help getting my eating habits on track! - no more mcdonalds lol. If you wouldnt mind helping me out!
> 
> Love and health to you all!:hugs:

I keep getting sharp pains & weird feelings down by my pelvic area, I guess where my uterus is. I feel sooo bloated & gassy, I wanna sit with my jeans unbuttoned at work lol. I def have alot of CM, it is so gross!!

Im having a problem with eating. I dont know if its because Im a little anxious, because of hormones, and all the gassy weird feelings im having in my belly, but its probably a combo of everything! lol I try to snack on fruit, yogurt, fruit sncaks etc... throughout the day, but Im nervous Im not getting everything I need. (Then I try to think about all the women who are sick for the 1st 3 months, and figure Im ok) 

Anyone else having the same issues with eating?


----------



## Allie84

Good luck telling your parents MissSazra! I don't think we're telling anyone (except my BFF who knew right away) until 12 weeks.

Yesterday I had the sharp cramping, and today no cramping at all!

When I'm cramping I'm worried but when I'm not cramping I'm worried because I'm not cramping! :dohh:

Btw, my boobs are killing me!! Especially at night, I have to take my bra off and let them free because they are so sore. :haha:

As for eating, erm, I haven't been very good about it eating well because I've been super hungry and eating ALOT. I figure I shouldn't deprive myself of cravings so I'm just going with it...but I'm making sure to take my vitamins and eat lots of fruit and veg inbetween the pizza and taco cravings.


----------



## wishing4baby3

morning ladies hope ur all well :wave:,
allie- im the same as you with the cramping as when youve got them ur thinking is everything ok and then when uv not got them ur still thinking is everything ok,
with the eating thing i wouldnt worry too much as long as you try have a bit of fruit or veg a day with one meal,ive heard about ladies making themselfs smoothies to help with making it easyier to have them,ive had 2 kids though n never once worried about what i ate n they were healthy as they came and so will be the same again and i mean healthy in weight too as they were 8lb n 8lb 6oz and been told this one will be a 9lb for sure as each baby gets bigger,for a slim size 8 im a little worried but not too much,
how are you all sleeping too as im waking 2 or 3 times a night and then wide awake come 6am,ud think id remember what i was like the other times but i honestly dont :haha: x x


----------



## luckyalready

Hi Girls!!
I hear ya on the CM.. ugh. I remember this about the last pregnancy too - I wear panty liners just so I dont feel wet all day. Also, my boobs are huge. LOL. I remember last time I got veins in them .. and I already have a slightly bulging vein on the top of my bigger boob ... lol. They are naturally 36DD, and I swear if they get any bigger I may just end up wearing sports bras..as I might refuse to go up from here.. whats after DD? triple DDD? or E? ahh! No no no!
lol
I do love getting little twinges in my lower stomach, and the cramps are even okay if they are slight..as it reminds me that my uterus is getting bigger for baby :) 
I thought Id share my start picture.. I did this last time with my pregnancy and I took one every week.. I only have a slight pooch thanks to my 2 year old ;) cant wait to have a baby filling it!
https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f207/luckylynndee/march24week4.jpg


----------



## Allie84

What a cute pre-bump!

I hear ya on the boobs lol. I'm also a 36DD...I don't know if mine are bigger yet but they hurt like heck!!!

Today I didn't any cramps or twinges at all. :shrug: Most of the day I didn't even feel pregnant!


----------



## MissDimity

Hey Allie... Same here , I am feeling not pregnant today too.
(a bit worrying since I've gotten use to the cramps)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Same here. I had cramping here and there and today nothing and I feel not pregnant. Argh...this is frustrating...


MissDimity said:


> Hey Allie... Same here , I am feeling not pregnant today too.
> (a bit worrying since I've gotten use to the cramps)


----------



## Rhiana79

Hi everyone, I'm due around end of Nov too.

Been cramping the last couple of day, lost my appetite, can't sleep. Constantly feeling wet down below from milky CM.

Nausea started a couple of days ago but this morning I was actually sick.

Worth it tho ;)


----------



## Allie84

Well, since we're all pretty close in EDD and a lot of aren't experiencing cramping, it must just be the stage we are at.

Welcome, Rhiana! MS has already started for you, eh?


----------



## Momx3girls

I too had lots of cramping yesterday after a big fight with DH. It has me scared. I did get my beta levels back yesterday and they more than doubled so that is good. Has anyone else had any morning sickness? I have not yet.


----------



## Momx3girls

luckyalready said:


> Hi Girls!!
> I hear ya on the CM.. ugh. I remember this about the last pregnancy too - I wear panty liners just so I dont feel wet all day. Also, my boobs are huge. LOL. I remember last time I got veins in them .. and I already have a slightly bulging vein on the top of my bigger boob ... lol. They are naturally 36DD, and I swear if they get any bigger I may just end up wearing sports bras..as I might refuse to go up from here.. whats after DD? triple DDD? or E? ahh! No no no!
> lol
> I do love getting little twinges in my lower stomach, and the cramps are even okay if they are slight..as it reminds me that my uterus is getting bigger for baby :)
> I thought Id share my start picture.. I did this last time with my pregnancy and I took one every week.. I only have a slight pooch thanks to my 2 year old ;) cant wait to have a baby filling it!
> https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f207/luckylynndee/march24week4.jpg

I love the pic. :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

No Morning Sickness yet. But I am flying tomorrow for a work trip and I am slightly worried about that. Everyone says its ok to fly since I am only in the first trimester but this trip was scheduled 6 months before and it was too late to back out PLUS I haven't told my work yet that I am pregnant. I am afraid that the sickness is going to start when I am on the plane..


----------



## Rhiana79

Allie84 said:


> Well, since we're all pretty close in EDD and a lot of aren't experiencing cramping, it must just be the stage we are at.
> 
> Welcome, Rhiana! MS has already started for you, eh?

It would seem so. I thought it was a bit early, but seems not.

Does anyone worry about work figuring it out before you're ready to tell them? I've got 2 training courses next week with a small group of people (including my direct colleagues) and I'm worried that I'll be outed.

We haven't even told our parents yet!


----------



## Robyn321

I've been feeling sick and tired around 4pm, but not actually been sick (yet). My mum said morning sickness started quite early with her too.

Rhiana - unless you're worried that you are doing something at work that shouldn't be doing (e.g. heavy lifting) I wouldn't worry about telling work until you're ready. Some people might have an inkling if, for instance, you go out for a drink and stick to non-alcoholic but they're unlikely to mention it - just have an excuse up your sleeve (e.g. i've just taken some paracetamol that's why I'm not drinking).


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies! Can I join? I'm due November 28th :flower: 

I turn 5 weeks tomorrow and barely have any symptoms. No sickness or anything. I kinda want to feel sick. I also have to fly later this week for work (1 hour either way) and I'm worried about this. I hope it won't affect anything.


----------



## Ol1vertwist

Hi ya, I'm due 28th November aswell - feel free to add me as a buddy as would love to share experiences along the way. This is my first.

Feeling dull period pains down low, and sore boobs but that's it so far.


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi ladies!! Can i join you? I'm due on Nov 27th! Currently feeling not a lot just very tired and very grouchy and a bit of heartburn! Glad to hear some of you are not having loads of symptoms caus I have been really worried. Had a MC in Dec 2010 and a chem in Feb so pretty much gonna be a wreck until i'm 12 weeks at least!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Welcome! Only thing my dr. office said is to drink plenty of water in the plane and walk every hour or so. Since your flight time is only 1 hr I guess you don't need to walk. Mine is about 2hrs so I might get up once and walk.



Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi lovely ladies! Can I join? I'm due November 28th :flower:
> 
> I turn 5 weeks tomorrow and barely have any symptoms. No sickness or anything. I kinda want to feel sick. I also have to fly later this week for work (1 hour either way) and I'm worried about this. I hope it won't affect anything.


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!!! Welcome to the new ladies! :wave:

So, when is everyone getting their first scan? Do you know yet? I have my first appointment this week but no scan scheduled yet. I don't know if they do them until closer to 12 weeks at my OBGYN.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Would love to have you as a buddy O|1vertwist! How do you feel about getting to 5 weeks tomorrow :flower: 

Thanks for the info desiwannab! I'll be sure to load up on fluids. Thank goodness its a short flight!

I have my first scan at 6 weeks 1 day, Allie, which is April 5th. Can't wait!


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi Ladies :wave: !! How is everyone today!? What a difference a day makes! I'm having loads of twinges, loads of peeing and my nips are SO sore!! :blush: I did get 3+ on a digi at 15 dpo so I figured I should be having big symptoms??! My mouth is watering so much! Maybe I'm just hungry...Again!! :rofl:
I have my doctors appointment tomorrow so I guess I'll find out soon enough when my first scan is but I can't wait!!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi ladies!

I just got back from telling my parents and they were fab about it. They asked questions and gave advice, it was such a lovely day!

Hope everyone is doing ok! Xx


----------



## sparklebunny

That's brilliant! I bet that's a real weight off your mind, now u can relax and enjoy your pregnancy :thumbup:!!!


----------



## MissSazra

Yeah, I was pretty worried, but now it's all good!


----------



## desiwannabmom

I think at our dr. office they won't do the scan until 12 weeks until I decide get the NT (Nuchal) scan done which they said they schedule at 11 weeks. Is anyone getting Nuchal done? 

Buttercup, I just finished one leg of the flight..so far so good..it was really cloudy and the flight was really bumpy and I kept having twinges in my lower abdomen but I am ok now. No twinges etc. I was pretty nervous though...I cannot wait for my work to end so I can go back to my own bed in 4 days...


----------



## babydust11

BabyShaw said:


> Yay! I am very excited and congrats to everyone! This is going to be a fun 9 months!
> 
> So, I have been feeling period cramps for two days now...its really like a dull version of them...
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? How long will it last? I just want to make sure nothing is wrong!
> 
> :coffee:

BABYSHAW: I have also been ex. cramps!! I'm glad I'm not alone & I'm due November 30th!


----------



## Ol1vertwist

Isi Buttercup said:


> Would love to have you as a buddy O|1vertwist! How do you feel about getting to 5 weeks tomorrow :flower:
> 
> Thanks for the info desiwannab! I'll be sure to load up on fluids. Thank goodness its a short flight!
> 
> I have my first scan at 6 weeks 1 day, Allie, which is April 5th. Can't wait!

:happydance: yey, very excited to get to 5 weeks.

I've booked in with the doctor but doesn't look like I will be seen by the Midwife until 12 weeks so lots of waiting for me.

Been feeling slight nausea and lower back ache, but nothing a bit of food and water doesn't cure. I can't sleep at the moment, hence I am up at 3.30 am on here, but only due to happy thoughts racing round my head, it's just so exciting. :cloud9:


----------



## Robyn321

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi lovely ladies! Can I join? I'm due November 28th :flower:
> 
> I turn 5 weeks tomorrow and barely have any symptoms. No sickness or anything. I kinda want to feel sick. I also have to fly later this week for work (1 hour either way) and I'm worried about this. I hope it won't affect anything.

Isi - so happy to see you in first tri!! I'm due Nov 27th.

Having my first scan this Sat - at 5w 6d. Just before 6w as dr is out for the following 4 days.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Lovely to see you too, Robyn :hugs:. We're just a day apart :cloud9:. Good luck with your scan this weekend! What were your beta numbers? Are you hoping for twins :D?

I just found out I don't have to travel this week. Phew....so relieved. I know it's a short haul flight, but I'd really rather not.

Have a safe flight back in 4 days, desi!!!!


----------



## Twinkles

Morning everyone, can i join too? I just found out yesterday that I'm due on the 29th Nov!! YAY!

About me, I had a MC 4 weeks ago at 5 weeks and was waiting for my period to start so we could TTC again. I thought my period was just taking its time to arrive after the loss, even though I was a week late on Saturday, I still didn't for one second think I was pregnant, then I felt really car sick yesterday and fell asleep on the couch, so I started getting suspicious, turns out I'm pregnant!! Which is a huge shock because we really wanted to wait a cycle and also we supposedly DTD after ovulation!

Really really nervous obviously, have also had some cramping which has worried me some but the test lines are so much darker than last month already, so starting to get more excited! 

Am delighted to be here with you ladies!! 

Good luck to everybody xxx


----------



## Tizy

Hello,

I too found out I am pregnant yeaterday. Fell pregnant straight after coming off bcp, I haven't had a 'natural' af but know exactly when I must have conceived. 

So exciting. The due date is the same as my daughter's birthday, she is going to be 14 years old this year! Waiting to tell her but I'm sure she'll be excited.

Xxx


----------



## sparklebunny

Welcome!! What are everyones symptoms like and are they as strong every day? Today my bbs aren't as sore as they were yesterday... I'm not as tired as I was... Don't know if I'm just not noticing stuff as much..?


----------



## desiwannabmom

Welcome!!

I am still on a work trip and have been doing LOTS of walking..the convention center is SO HUGE and getting from one place to another is a ton of walking..but last night before I went to bed, I had a tiny bit of brown on my panty liner..it got me so worried..when I wiped though I had light yellow/green CM (TMI, sorry). I don't know what is up. This mornign when I woke up and wiped, I felt like I saw some brown on the TP but I don't know if I am imagining things. I do not feel pregnant at all, no sore boobs, no MS, no nothing. I cannot wait to get home.....thanks for listening ladies...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I had the same brown spotting last week, but my beta was still strong after that. I was told not to worry, that it was normal.

I've also had the yellow CM occassionally. My doctor told me not to worry as well....but he's treating me for a mild yeast infection.

I'm sure you're fine!


----------



## Gavin228

Hi ladies i just joined but i'm due Nov.28th


----------



## Gavin228

sparklebunny said:


> Welcome!! What are everyones symptoms like and are they as strong every day? Today my bbs aren't as sore as they were yesterday... I'm not as tired as I was... Don't know if I'm just not noticing stuff as much..?

i usually start getting tired about an 1 or 2 after i wake up and i'm feeling bloated but that just started yesterday. I stay home with my two year old so he wears me out.


----------



## Robyn321

Isi Buttercup said:


> Lovely to see you too, Robyn :hugs:. We're just a day apart :cloud9:. Good luck with your scan this weekend! What were your beta numbers? Are you hoping for twins :D?
> 
> I just found out I don't have to travel this week. Phew....so relieved. I know it's a short haul flight, but I'd really rather not.
> 
> Have a safe flight back in 4 days, desi!!!!

Yay for not having to fly! I'm hoping to avoid flying for first tri if I can, just because I get travelsick anyway so bit worried what it would be like with ms!

My betas were 180 on 13dpo and 770 17dpo. Haven't had any more tests since then - have you? DH keeps saying he would like twins, bless! 

Welcome new ladies! :flower: Symptoms update: increased nausea today - woke up at 6am feeling terrible. That was new - usually I start feeling sick in the afternoons.


----------



## sparklebunny

Gavin228 said:


> sparklebunny said:
> 
> 
> Welcome!! What are everyones symptoms like and are they as strong every day? Today my bbs aren't as sore as they were yesterday... I'm not as tired as I was... Don't know if I'm just not noticing stuff as much..?
> 
> i usually start getting tired about an 1 or 2 after i wake up and i'm feeling bloated but that just started yesterday. I stay home with my two year old so he wears me out.Click to expand...

Well I did a FRER just mow and the pg line is way darker than the control line and now that it's getting towards 5pm my symptoms are coming back! Maybe I'm just a night bird symptom girl! Gosh a 2 year old! Your hands have got to be full! Mine is 4 and at school there i was thinking i was tired! Hope you're resting when you can!


----------



## luckyalready

Hello Girls!
Looks like we have a lot of us due around the same time! Awesome!
I havent been having cramps for about a week..and I woke up this morning with them, scared me a bit. But no blood to go along with it..so I think Im okay. Super sore boobs and irritability.. I think it may just be bloating, but it sure is odd, I have a belly that sticks out already. With my last pregnancy my belly was HUGE. My doc said I have a very tilted uterus.. I started showing early with my daughter, probably around 8 weeks. here is a pic I took on monday
https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f207/luckylynndee/march282011-1.jpg


----------



## Momx3girls

I am already getting a bump too. Everyone keeps telling me and I feel like I need to unbutton my jeans already. This is my 4th, I wonder if this is why.

Luckyalready....Cute Bump!!


----------



## sparklebunny

I can't fit into any of my button trousers and it's my second...may have something to do with it! It may be all those choc chip cookies! Lol! I'm sooo bloated! Urrgh! Fell asleep at work under my table again! If you pull the chairs in no one can see you! Hee hee! I'm a teacher so it was my free periods! I could never survive the afternoon now without lying down! God bless my boss who turned a blind eye! :laugh2:


----------



## MissSazra

You're so lucky Sparklebunny, I teach primary so don't have any free periods. I'm shattered by the time the bell goes at the end of the day! Xx


----------



## sparklebunny

MissSazra said:


> You're so lucky Sparklebunny, I teach primary so don't have any free periods. I'm shattered by the time the bell goes at the end of the day! Xx

Oh Hun, you must be so tired by the end of the day!! Primary is exhausting, tbh so is Secondary but at least you get free periods!!


----------



## MissSazra

I can barely keep my eyes open by the time 3.10 arrives. Thankfully my boss already knows, so does the deputy so I can be honest about feeling so tired all the time. I also feel more queasy in the afternoons so that's fun too!


----------



## sparklebunny

Ha! I know the queasy feeling isn't fun in the middle of a lesson! I'm glad your boss knows it makes it soo much easier doesn't it!! My main thing is trying to get through 50 min lessons without peeing!! There have already been occasions where I've had to leave the TA in charge while I leg it to the toilet!


----------



## MissSazra

I know that one, my TAs cover for me all the time so I can run out to the toilet! 

I'm in year 6 and today it has transpired that I probably won't be next year as it's too important for me to not be there for most of the year. So I'll be moving classrooms come September as well from the looks of it! Joy!


----------



## Tizy

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi lovely ladies! Can I join? I'm due November 28th :flower:
> 
> I turn 5 weeks tomorrow and barely have any symptoms. No sickness or anything. I kinda want to feel sick. I also have to fly later this week for work (1 hour either way) and I'm worried about this. I hope it won't affect anything.

I'm sure the flying won't be a problem! To reassure you, I went on holiday a few weeks ago so my bump has already been to CA, LA, Mojave and Death Valley! and back (I live in the UK). Didn't find out until this week, 5 weeks gone. Fingers crossed for the nest few weeks. Try not to worry X


----------



## sparklebunny

MissSazra said:


> I know that one, my TAs cover for me all the time so I can run out to the toilet!
> 
> I'm in year 6 and today it has transpired that I probably won't be next year as it's too important for me to not be there for most of the year. So I'll be moving classrooms come September as well from the looks of it! Joy!

Oh god ! What a nightmare! I'm a Year 7 form tutor and I'm dreading giving them up for a year. So i'm the one they come to after you! Wierd! It's hard from both our angles eh!? They had also asked me to apply for an Assistant Head of year or Head of Year job in September.....oh dear, it'll be fun telling them i'm pg...not!


----------



## MissSazra

I just started as KS2 Phase Leader this year, but at least I have the year of experience behind me before I go off on maternity leave. I also do 1:1 tutoring, so staying extra late after school and trying to stay awake is always fun, but the money is great so I can't really not do it as it's extra for little Sprout!


----------



## sparklebunny

KS2 Leader! That's brilliant. I do feel that maybe i should have secured a job first but the urge to have kids just took over....I do 1:1 singing lessons on a Saturday which is always useful for a bit of extra cash, so i totally know what you mean!


----------



## sparklebunny

Tizy said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovely ladies! Can I join? I'm due November 28th :flower:
> 
> I turn 5 weeks tomorrow and barely have any symptoms. No sickness or anything. I kinda want to feel sick. I also have to fly later this week for work (1 hour either way) and I'm worried about this. I hope it won't affect anything.
> 
> I'm sure the flying won't be a problem! To reassure you, I went on holiday a few weeks ago so my bump has already been to CA, LA, Mojave and Death Valley! and back (I live in the UK). Didn't find out until this week, 5 weeks gone. Fingers crossed for the nest few weeks. Try not to worry XClick to expand...

Hi Tizy! Just wanted to say have a H&H 9 months! Looking forward to sharing symptoms with you!


----------



## Allie84

desiwannabmom said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> I am still on a work trip and have been doing LOTS of walking..the convention center is SO HUGE and getting from one place to another is a ton of walking..but last night before I went to bed, I had a tiny bit of brown on my panty liner..it got me so worried..when I wiped though I had light yellow/green CM (TMI, sorry). I don't know what is up. This mornign when I woke up and wiped, I felt like I saw some brown on the TP but I don't know if I am imagining things. I do not feel pregnant at all, no sore boobs, no MS, no nothing. I cannot wait to get home.....thanks for listening ladies...

Hey desi, I hear ya on feeling like you're walking too much. I feel that way. 

Like a lot of the ladies in here, I work in education and I'm always standing or walking around the building, up and down stairs, etc. I'm so tired by the end of the day! And there's really nowhere private where I can lock myself away at any point. 

Welcome new ladies! It's funny to think you just found out you're pregnant when I've known for over two weeks that seemed so long! 

Anyways, from what I've read on here from tons of people brown blood is totally normal and old blood. There's no reason to worry unless it's red. 
:hugs:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Thanks Allie. The brown stuff has gone away and I got back home last night! So far so good.I was so tired, went to bed at 8:30..felt so good to sleep in my own bed.

But I still do not feel pregnant and hoping I get atleast some symptoms soon. Since I was feeling nothing, I took an IC this morning and it came up positive even before in 2 seconds. I just wish my drs. office would do some beta numbers.

Luckyalready - that is a cute bump!!

Hope everyone is having a good day. 


Allie84 said:


> Hey desi, I hear ya on feeling like you're walking too much. I feel that way.
> 
> Like a lot of the ladies in here, I work in education and I'm always standing or walking around the building, up and down stairs, etc. I'm so tired by the end of the day! And there's really nowhere private where I can lock myself away at any point.
> 
> Welcome new ladies! It's funny to think you just found out you're pregnant when I've known for over two weeks that seemed so long!
> 
> Anyways, from what I've read on here from tons of people brown blood is totally normal and old blood. There's no reason to worry unless it's red.
> :hugs:


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi desi and everyone! Glad to hear you're feeling better and the brown stuff has stopped :)
Hope you're ok today and Hope everyone is well!
I'm a bit nervous got my first scan on 5 th April caus of the mc in dec and i'm really quietly very nervous....hope they see what they're meant to....


----------



## desiwannabmom

Will definitely keep you in my thoughts Sparkle. Let us know how the scan goes.


sparklebunny said:


> Hi desi and everyone! Glad to hear you're feeling better and the brown stuff has stopped :)
> Hope you're ok today and Hope everyone is well!
> I'm a bit nervous got my first scan on 5 th April caus of the mc in dec and i'm really quietly very nervous....hope they see what they're meant to....


----------



## sparklebunny

Definitely X


----------



## Allie84

Ohh, youre lucky to be getting an early scan. I had an mc last year but Im not due a scan til 20 weeks (had my first appt today). Good luck!

Great news desi!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Unless I pay for a Nuchal it doesn't seem like my dr office is going to do a scan until later too..they havent' even told me yet on when..

Is anyone getting Nuchal done?




Allie84 said:


> Ohh, youre lucky to be getting an early scan. I had an mc last year but Im not due a scan til 20 weeks (had my first appt today). Good luck!
> 
> Great news desi!


----------



## sparklebunny

I think I'm very lucky to be honest... fx'd it's all ok! I honestly thought it'd be much harder to get one, very happy with my doc now!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi! Hope everyone's doing ok!

Just got my first midwife appointment through for 15th April, and I have a wedding to go to that day! Grrrr! Have to phone Monday to rearrange, I just hope it doesn't get put back too much. Of all the days they could have chosen!


----------



## luckyalready

Dang MissSaz! Maybe the sooner you call the sooner they can reschedule an appt closer to the original date.
Sparkle, that is exciting - I am hoping you see the cutest little bean!

My doc always schedules the first appt to be around 8-10 weeks and does an ultra sound then too. Im excited. Mine is April 28th. cant wait to see my baby, secretly Im hoping I will see TWO.lol


----------



## sparklebunny

Thanks hun! Well if I was worried about a lack of symptoms I shouldn't have been.. I've had achingly sore nips and bbs all day! And nausea on and off and now I'm in bed and it's 7.50pm!! 6 weeks tomorrow!! Yay! I hope your scan goes well my lovely! It's funny I was just thinking I hope I see two! How cool would that be!!


----------



## LeahLou

My due date is Nov. 29th too!!
I'm having cramps (which I must admit, I've been nervous about) and been really nauseous in the car.


----------



## Allie84

You girls are all so lucky to be getting scans way before 20 weeks! I don't know if I can take it, honestly.....

like you say, what if there's two?!?!


----------



## BuggasMama

Aww how sweet we will share a birthday. lol


----------



## desiwannabmom

So ladies, I have been cramping all day in the lower pelvis area, not serious that I have to lie down but enough to make me a bit worried. Anyone else having that?


----------



## luckyalready

Hi Desi.. I havent had consistent real cramping for about a week.. but I still have moments of some cramping and pains off and on.. Like most things say, unless they are accompanied by blood, dont worry.. there are just a lot of things happening in there right now! Just relax and dont worry yourself too much momma! :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Thanks, Lucky! Man, I am stressing so much for one baby..I cannot imagine how women who have 7,8,9,10 kids go through this. Hats off to them!


----------



## luckyalready

Desi, I think you worry less when you already have children.. because you know it worked out before, even though you were nervous and worried the whole time - everything worked out fine... also you have little ones to keep ya busy and not so focused on the pregnancy.. ALTHOUGH, LOL..I have a 2 year old and a 10 year old "pre-teen diva" step daughter...and Im still obsessed.. but thats what people tell me anyway ;)


----------



## Allie84

At my mid-wife appointment, she said that any cramping that feels like mild period cramps are your uterus stretching...as the uterus is a muscle. I notice that I feel things more at night when I'm really tired or if I'm not drinking enough water. She said to drink 3 liters of water a day!!! So in my experience, for the cramps to be less noticable I lay down and drink water. 

luckyalready, your daugthers are so cute!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie, Thanks for the water tip. Now that I think about it, I was on my feet all day yesterday..well starting at almost crack of the dawn (was cheering for the Indians at the World Cup Cricket) and I did NOT drink enough water. When I am work, I seem to drink a lot of it and when at home, I don't seem to. That must be one of the reason for the cramps.



Allie84 said:


> At my mid-wife appointment, she said that any cramping that feels like mild period cramps are your uterus stretching...as the uterus is a muscle. I notice that I feel things more at night when I'm really tired or if I'm not drinking enough water. She said to drink 3 liters of water a day!!! So in my experience, for the cramps to be less noticable I lay down and drink water.
> 
> luckyalready, your daugthers are so cute!


----------



## MissSazra

I'm the same, when I'm working I drink loads of water but at home my hubby has to remind me to drink, so it's good to know that I need to drink more. And on that note, I am going to go and get a large glass of water as I've had barely anything today! Oooops!


----------



## sparklebunny

God i'm crap at drinking water...need to improve that. I had really bad swelling last pg with my DD, probably something to do with it! Nausea has kicked in big time today and i'm still knackered! Only 2 days til i can breath a little easier.....hurry up scan!


----------



## MissSazra

I've just downloaded a pregnancy app for my phone, where I can tap the glasses of water I've drunk each day (as well as other good stuff) hopefully that will help to keep me on track.


----------



## LeahLou

What app is that??? 
I'm the same way with water drinking. The cramps have kind of scared me, but I'm glad it's normal!!


----------



## MissSazra

It's called Pregnancy Companion. Has a cartoon pregnant woman in a yellow dress as it's design.


----------



## BabyShaw

luckyalready said:


> Hello Girls!
> Looks like we have a lot of us due around the same time! Awesome!
> I havent been having cramps for about a week..and I woke up this morning with them, scared me a bit. But no blood to go along with it..so I think Im okay. Super sore boobs and irritability.. I think it may just be bloating, but it sure is odd, I have a belly that sticks out already. With my last pregnancy my belly was HUGE. My doc said I have a very tilted uterus.. I started showing early with my daughter, probably around 8 weeks. here is a pic I took on monday
> https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f207/luckylynndee/march282011-1.jpg

Lucky! Can we see pics of your first pregnant belly? I want a peek of what we all have to look forward to! <3

I hope everyone is healthy and well


----------



## luckyalready

Hi BabyShaw! Okay..Im sorry this post is going to be so huge.
I did a picture every week starting with week 6.. the first picture shows until week 17 .. then I didnt make another collage, (although I should) - so here are a few random weeks closer to the end..all the way til the day before I got induced (40 weeks 3 days)
I was HUGE. lol
https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f207/luckylynndee/everychangingbelly-1.jpghttps://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f207/luckylynndee/?action=view&current=bellypics28weeks.jpg

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f207/luckylynndee/bellypics33weeksb-1.jpghttps://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f207/luckylynndee/bellypics36weeks.jpg 

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f207/luckylynndee/bellypics39weeksa.jpghttps://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f207/luckylynndee/bellypics40weeks.jpg
(and as you can see my nose and face got swollen towards the end) lol


----------



## Tizy

Oh my goodness, you were big! I was 19 when I had my first and I was huge too, guess I'd forgotton how big your belly really does get!! You look fantastic by the way....here's to expanding bellies :) X


----------



## Tizy

sparklebunny said:


> Hi desi and everyone! Glad to hear you're feeling better and the brown stuff has stopped :)
> Hope you're ok today and Hope everyone is well!
> I'm a bit nervous got my first scan on 5 th April caus of the mc in dec and i'm really quietly very nervous....hope they see what they're meant to....

Good luck today, let us know how it goes won't ya. X


----------



## desiwannabmom

OMG!! That is one huge beautiful belly! Do they really get that big? How big was your first baby!


----------



## BabyShaw

Lucky! Wow! I love your pictures. You look beautiful and your adorable belly gets me so excited to watch mine grow too! You seemed to have a proper little bump pretty early in your pregnancy...I hope I look pregnant by 12 weeks! 

So to all those who are already moms and to those who are soon to be....what are your thoughts on working? I work full time in a office currently and am debating staying home. Any thoughts? For those of you who stay home, do you enjoy it? 

Health and love to all of you ladies!

:hugs:


----------



## BabyShaw

Desi! How are you feeling? I have been thinking and praying for you lately and have a good feeling about your pregnancy! :winkwink:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Awww..you are the sweetest BabyShaw. I am doing ok. Still cautious and trying to think +ve and pray because I realized that is ALL I can do.

I had some slight cramping (not painful) on the right side almost near my hip bone that started Sunday night before I went to bed and continued off and on yesterday and I finally gave in and called the nurse. She asked me if I was drinking enough water and I have been since Sunday. She said that is good and she said it is probably because my Uterus is 'getting ready for that baby'. I didn't ask her why only on right side. She did tell me if the cramping turns painful and/or accompanies bleeding I should call them right away. Since last night the cramping has stopped (yay!)

How are YOU doing? Any MS? New symptoms? 




BabyShaw said:


> Desi! How are you feeling? I have been thinking and praying for you lately and have a good feeling about your pregnancy! :winkwink:


----------



## BabyShaw

I am good. Symptoms are very mild. BBs are still a bit sore and I have been going to bed by 8 every night because I am exhausted. I havent gotten sick yet but I have felt a bit queasy and yucky since Sunday. I am not sure if it is MS or if it is due to my allergies. Sometimes all of the draining makes me feel yucky. 

I had period like cramping all weekend but no bleeding. It is so exhausting wondering what everylittle pain and feeling means so my dh and I decided to just let everything be and try not to obsess. We realize that miscarriage is the bodies way of flushing out an abnormal pregnancy so if it happens, we will just have to try again.

I have also been extremely picky with food. One minute something sounds great and within 5 minutes it makes me want to be sick! The only thing I can get down in the morning is a bagel and for lunch and dinner I am craving cold things like sandwiches or cereal. I cant stand the thought of pasta which was my favorite food!


----------



## desiwannabmom

In a way what you are saying is correct. A MC is our body's defense mechanism. But I still hope that our body doesn't have to make that decision. I still envy women who are not "trying" and do not find out until they are 7/8 weeks into their pregnancies. Less obsession for them I think.

My sister said her MS started when she was 7 weeks along and all she ate were PB&Js because that is all she felt like eating. I gagged a lot when I brushed my teeth this morning but no other symptoms. BBs are a bit sore for me too. Here's hoping that 12 W hits soon :)!


----------



## BabyShaw

Yay for 12 weeks! Our little peanuts are already the size of a sweet pea! Can you believe it? 

One day soon we gazing into our precious little baby's eyes and reflecting on everything we felt throughout the pregnancy. I am just trying to enjoy today...so that way if everything works out I wont regret wasting this amazing time worrying. We have eachothers support so lets enjoy this! 
:hugs:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Well said, sista :)! I am raising my smoothie glass! Here's to happy, healthy, 8 more months!


----------



## BabyShaw

desiwannabmom said:


> Well said, sista :)! I am raising my smoothie glass! Here's to happy, healthy, 8 more months!

LOL youre the best. Cheers!


----------



## Momx3girls

Hey girls, how is everyone's MS? Is anyone going to purchase or rent a doppler?


----------



## luckyalready

Thank you so much for all the compliments ladies!! I did love my belly.. and I didnt really have much pain with my first pregnancy. The only complaint I had that was awful was that I had Carpel Tunnel in my wrists. My hands would ache all night, I had to wear braces - then from about week 35+ my pointer fingers were completely numb. I worked at a coffee shop until I was too big to reach the syrups, LOL - which was about 34 weeks. And they say that can cause carpel tunnel because making shots and what not, I also type a lot for my fiance's and I's company as I run the office..so I was super busy with my last pregnancy, I am hoping I dont get it this time around, it is some what common in pregnant women. 
Macy was 8 pounds 12 ounces. SO she was a big baby. But that wasnt the worst of it, the worst was the size of her head.. eeek - 15 1/2 inches. Which is ginormous! What we are willing to go through for our babies :)

I can relate BabyShaw.. Ive been picky with eating too.. little bouts of nausea have been happening, but if I force myself to eat it gets better. Only unhealthy things are sounding good to me tho.. bring on the donuts and fries! LOL


----------



## desiwannabmom

Never thought about renting/buying one. Are you going to get one? Are you in US/UK?


Momx3girls said:


> Hey girls, how is everyone's MS? Is anyone going to purchase or rent a doppler?


----------



## Momx3girls

I am on the US. I rented one for about 3 months with my last daughter. I think I am going to do it again. There was nothing like being able to hear her heartbeat anytime.


----------



## Allie84

Oh, luckyalready those photos are amazing! You were just glowing!! I love seeing what we have to look forward to.

I'm also getting food aversions and like you girls only craving certain things...things I used to love sound gross and I'm really only enjoying carbs and bland food. Poor hubby has been cooking and it's hit or miss if I eat dinner or much of it.

I feel nauseaus in the mornings but yeah, I definitely find eating a bit helps it go away.

I hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Cool. I bet that would have been cool. At what week can you start hearing the heartbeat? Where did you rent it from?


Momx3girls said:


> I am on the US. I rented one for about 3 months with my last daughter. I think I am going to do it again. There was nothing like being able to hear her heartbeat anytime.


----------



## sparklebunny

Hello ladies! Had my first scan today and saw the heartbeat and a fluttering bean!! Sooo happy!!


----------



## luckyalready

Sparkle!! Thats SOOO awesome! So happy for you! They say once you see the heart beat, things are likely to go well!! Thats AWESOME!! WOOHOO!


----------



## desiwannabmom

WOW! That is amazing!!! Congratulations. 


sparklebunny said:


> Hello ladies! Had my first scan today and saw the heartbeat and a fluttering bean!! Sooo happy!!


----------



## sparklebunny

luckyalready said:


> Sparkle!! Thats SOOO awesome! So happy for you! They say once you see the heart beat, things are likely to go well!! Thats AWESOME!! WOOHOO!




desiwannabmom said:


> WOW! That is amazing!!! Congratulations.
> 
> 
> sparklebunny said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Had my first scan today and saw the heartbeat and a fluttering bean!! Sooo happy!!Click to expand...

Thank you :flower: i feel pretty good apart from the fact I now have full on nausea and i'm completely exhausted! But totally worth it! Is it true that things are likely to go well once you hear the heartbeat?? I really hope so...Any statistics, or am i now obsessed?!:haha:


----------



## luckyalready

Sparkle I remember my doctor telling me something like only 10% or less chance to have a m/c after seeing a heartbeat.. which I think is great.


----------



## sparklebunny

oh brilliant! FX'd then!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Anyone else feeling cramps? I have had some cramping since last night and it continued on today. They come and go. They were not twinges like I had on Monday but cramping. I called the nurse again and she said it is probably still the Uterus stretching and I need to call them if the cramps stay and don't go away and/or they accompany bleeding. 

Anyone else feeling these?


----------



## Allie84

Hey desi,

I had a bit of cramping yesterday, which today has turned to random sharp pains that shoot across my uterus. They really hurt!

I was seeing my OBGYN today anyways so I asked for a scan as I was getting sharp pain. I had an ultrasound and saw baby's heartbeat today! 122bpm! Everything looked okay according to the tech....she said I had a long gestational sac, though, whatever that means. 

Anyways, I would really suggest trying to get scanned for peace of mind if you're worrying a lot.


----------



## desiwannabmom

wow..that is amazing that you were able to hear the heartbeat. It is pretty cool!!

I asked my nurse about the ultrasound and she said they won't scan unless until I experience any of the "bad" symptoms..I am starting to dislike our practice. We only have one practice in our town so its almost monopolized. We only get an u/s at 18 weeks. I think that is pretty ridiculous. 


Allie84 said:


> Hey desi,
> 
> I had a bit of cramping yesterday, which today has turned to random sharp pains that shoot across my uterus. They really hurt!
> 
> I was seeing my OBGYN today anyways so I asked for a scan as I was getting sharp pain. I had an ultrasound and saw baby's heartbeat today! 122bpm! Everything looked okay according to the tech....she said I had a long gestational sac, though, whatever that means.
> 
> Anyways, I would really suggest trying to get scanned for peace of mind if you're worrying a lot.


----------



## Allie84

At my practice, we are meant to only get one u/s at 20 weeks! So, similar to yours. But today I pressed the Dr. that my cramps were bugging me, and because I had a MC in the past, he agreed to the scan. But when I was there last week they had told me no scan until 20 weeks.


----------



## BabyShaw

desiwannabmom said:


> Anyone else feeling cramps? I have had some cramping since last night and it continued on today. They come and go. They were not twinges like I had on Monday but cramping. I called the nurse again and she said it is probably still the Uterus stretching and I need to call them if the cramps stay and don't go away and/or they accompany bleeding.
> 
> Anyone else feeling these?

Hey Desi,
I have been feeling lots of cramping too. Period like cramping with a few sharp pains. As a matter of fact it woke me up at 2 AM today and I had a mini panick attack while laying in bed. The reason I panicked is because I usually start my period around 2AM and it usually wakes me up like that! I feel better this morning....its just so confusing when they feel like period cramps! I didnt realize pregnancy was quite painful! Well I am thankful I have an ultrasound scheduled on my 8 week mark April 19. If I were you I would just demand a scan or invest in a private one....it HAS to be worth the peace of mind....


----------



## BabyShaw

OK! New status....I am feel loads of nausea and have been having cramps that almost feel like hunger pains all night and day today. Yuck!


----------



## LeahLou

BabyShaw said:


> OK! New status....I am feel loads of nausea and have been having cramps that almost feel like hunger pains all night and day today. Yuck!

I'm having similar...no fun. Especially at work :(


----------



## MissSazra

Hey everyone!

I took a bit of a break from here as I was feeling so rough! Thankfully the sickness has lessened but now I'm just horribly dizzy. Has anyone else had this? I'm trying to drink to keep me hydrated, but then I know I'll be up and down to the bathroom all day and night! I just want to get to that part where I'm glowing, not green tinged skin and bags under my eyes!

Glad to hear everyone else is doing ok! Xx


----------



## luckyalready

LOL!! MissSaz! You poor thing! Ive been sick too.. not actually having to throw up - just lots of dizziness and nausea.. I am SICK of it!! I know we have a ways to go before we are in the clear for m/s .. but I didnt have this with my first baby and Im not happy about this - because I know you can have a perfectly healthy baby and NOT have this crap. LOL. Here I am , crazy and irritated.. sorry for the rant girls!


----------



## desiwannabmom

No Nausea for me but those cramps are killing me. Today I have got a bit of cough and everytime I cough it HURTS more...the nurse said to take Tylenol but I am going to see how far I can tough it out. 


BabyShaw said:


> OK! New status....I am feel loads of nausea and have been having cramps that almost feel like hunger pains all night and day today. Yuck!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Hang in there ladies. I am secretly wishing I had nausea but then on the same thought am glad that I do not have it :)! Nausea and cramping wouldn't make good friends together.


----------



## Allie84

I find I feel really nauseaus if I don't eat, but then, nothing sounds good to me. :haha:

If I make myself eat something the nausea goes away for afew hours.


----------



## sparklebunny

Absolutely! If I don't eat I feel sooo ill! I'm craving cheese at the moment which is so odd but even now I feel sick!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Well..the update from me is I woke up with no cramping, no nausea, except for the ever present bloat!


----------



## BabyShaw

desiwannabmom said:


> Well..the update from me is I woke up with no cramping, no nausea, except for the ever present bloat!

Yay for no cramping!


----------



## Melissa29

Hey ladies! Thank you so much for your posts. I have been reading them for the last few days. I was very hesitant to write on here because I had a miscarriage 2 years ago and my husband and I had been ttc ever since. At the end of March I finally got a positive test! I was not expecting it either. I think that I will be due around Nov 25. I am so nervous about every little cramp and such. This blog has kept me sane! Thank you so much!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Welcome Melissa. Yes we are all obsessed with every little twitch, cramp, sneeze, cough everything! Glad to have you on board :)!


----------



## sparklebunny

Welcome Melissa!! :wave: how many times a night is everyone getting up to pee!!!? I'm averaging 3! Soo tired!


----------



## MissSazra

I'm up and down nearly every 2 hours, as when I get up I get thirsty, have a drink and the whole vicious circle starts again! lol


----------



## Melissa29

I have been getting up 2-3 times a night to pee. I usually eat an applesauce cup one of those times because I am so hungry. :)


----------



## Allie84

I'm only getting up once a night, as usual. Maybe it's a sign I'm not drinking enough water!

Welcome, Melissa! :wave:


----------



## desiwannabmom

I am only getting up once on most nights. Some nights I don't even get up. Before getting pregnant, I never woke up in the middle of the night.


----------



## sparklebunny

I didn't either but now I'm like a bloody tap!! Had a great day today we baked in the sun while having a BBQ courtesy of my OH..yum!


----------



## luckyalready

Hi girls! - Yeah Im peeing at least 2 times a night.. and so many times during the day I cant count. Yesterday I didnt have one symptom. I felt FANTASTIC. But, it scared me a little too... thinking, uh oh?? The nausea and the crampiness came back this morning tho.. that day off was wonderful.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Lucky,
This is my day 2 symptom free............


----------



## sparklebunny

Don't worry Desi :hugs: I've had a few days like that, maybe you have started to get used to some of the symptoms so they're not as noticeable any more?


----------



## desiwannabmom

Thanks Sparkle. I don't think that is the case. I have felt so normal in that I spent a few hours working in the garden yesterday...today my legs and hands ache because of that :)!


----------



## Allie84

I've noticed the past two weeks in a row that I always feel pretty normal and Saturday and Sunday because I sleept like 10 hours a night. :thumbup: Being well rested really helps the cramps and nausea, per my midwife. She says that fatigue plays a role in both. 

We are travelling this weekend, however, so that has posed some challenges like pulling over more often for pee breaks and me pooping out early (in bed at our hotel room at 10 pm!). We also went to an Indian buffet for dinner last night and urgh, I could barely eat anything without it making me feel ill!!! 

I hope everyone is having a great weekend. :) I have a 4 hour drive to look forward to in a bit.....


----------



## sparklebunny

Be careful with buffets Allie, the food is sometimes sitting out for a while under heated lamp and can lead to bacteria breeding, which can sometimes be bad for us pg ladies.....well that's what i was told!!


----------



## BabyShaw

good morning ladies! how is everyone feeling??? I am struggling with MS and am having a heck of a time trying to work. Blahhh. I cant wait until my scan next week!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Hi BabyShaw,

I actually started a new thread on my lack thereof of any symptoms what so ever. I feel absolutely fine, like a regular normal day. No cramping, nausea, soreness in bbs etc. May be it is my little blessing but I am so wishing for a twitch or something so I know something is happening with me!!


----------



## sparklebunny

Desi I'm seriously envious if you feel fine right now!! Lol! I have the worst Morning sickness ever! My mum keeps saying " it's so wierd I never had any symptoms with all three of you!" so it can still lead to a very healthy pg :) I'm do jealous! I've been throwing up all day! Baby shaw I dont know how you're working?! I'm so glad I've got two weeks off for Easter! Only good thing about being a teacher!


----------



## desiwannabmom

It is a serious case of we-want-what-others-have! I don't really want the full blown MS but I would appreciate little very little nausea and mild cramping. But I don't think life works that way!


----------



## luckyalready

Desi.. no no no.. you do NOT wish for any of the ickiness!! LOL! I promise! With my last pregnancy I was perfect.. and so happy, like always on cloud 9 and the only symptom I had in the first trimester was bigger/sore boobs.. I was hoping I was going to have a repeat..but nope. I find that if I get right out of bed when I wake up instead of laying there for a couple of minutes Im better off. Also if I eat RIGHT away it seems to help the nausea. Also, if after that I can get a cardio workout in.. Im good the rest of the day. But sometimes if I smell a food, or something that smells strong I get to sick to my stomach. I wish I was symptom free. Im so excited to have a BLUEBERRY now! lol :)


----------



## BabyShaw

luckyalready said:


> Desi.. no no no.. you do NOT wish for any of the ickiness!! LOL! I promise! With my last pregnancy I was perfect.. and so happy, like always on cloud 9 and the only symptom I had in the first trimester was bigger/sore boobs.. I was hoping I was going to have a repeat..but nope. I find that if I get right out of bed when I wake up instead of laying there for a couple of minutes Im better off. Also if I eat RIGHT away it seems to help the nausea. Also, if after that I can get a cardio workout in.. Im good the rest of the day. But sometimes if I smell a food, or something that smells strong I get to sick to my stomach. I wish I was symptom free. Im so excited to have a BLUEBERRY now! lol :)

Ok your workout comment got me thinking...I am doing NOTHING for exercise. What types of workouts do you do and what is safe????


----------



## BabyShaw

desiwannabmom said:


> Hi BabyShaw,
> 
> I actually started a new thread on my lack thereof of any symptoms what so ever. I feel absolutely fine, like a regular normal day. No cramping, nausea, soreness in bbs etc. May be it is my little blessing but I am so wishing for a twitch or something so I know something is happening with me!!

I completely understand your concern and I would feel the same way. I have spoken with SO many others that had absolutely NO symptoms and others who didnt get any until around 9-10 weeks. 

About the cramping, mine has completely stopped. I would say it has been around a week or just under since I have felt anything down there. Try to do things that keep your mind off of everything so time passes faster. I think the only thing that will reassure us at this point is a scan so pray that time goes by fast!


----------



## desiwannabmom

BabyShaw, 
Thanks for letting me know about your cramping. That makes me feel a bit better.

I will have to FINALLY do our taxes tonight so that will probably keep my mind off this, just for tonight hehe!!


BabyShaw said:


> About the cramping, mine has completely stopped. I would say it has been around a week or just under since I have felt anything down there. Try to do things that keep your mind off of everything so time passes faster. I think the only thing that will reassure us at this point is a scan so pray that time goes by fast!


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls!

I notice that I get a few cramps here and there, sometimes in the middle of the night. But not very many during the day at all! desi, maybe you're getting the stretching pains while you are sleeping. 

As for MS, how many of you have thrown up yet?

So far I have no thrown up but I have felt soooooo ill today. I think my MS is worse than ever today....can barely eat, everything sound disgusting! I've been eating such crap because nothing sounds good except carbs and melon....and popsicles and cereal. :dohh: What a diet! 

desi, there are so many without ms that are fine! I know you're worried like I was last week...and I got a scan and now I feel so much better knowing everything is on track. I would really suggest getting an early scan just so you know everything is good and you can relax. Seeing that little heartbeat was just magical......


----------



## luckyalready

Hey Shaw.. I havent been doing anything either. Other than a couple of walks here and there.. but I went from working out 6 days a week, to going on vacation and getting pregnant.. to NOTHING. Ive seriously gained 9 pounds already and I feel like crap about myself.. so I decided that I needed to start something a few days ago. My favorite is just turning the radio up and dancing my heart out with my two year old.. we have fun and its a great workout. As soon as our weather is nice, we are going to walk every day. Im pretty sure everything is safe in the first trimester, even sit ups are okay. Just remember that its easier to get an injury when you are pregnant.. so dont do heavy weights or snappy movements.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sorry you are unable to stomach many things. Don't worry girls, I am eating for all of you!! lol!

Allie, did they do a vaginal scan or a regular one? 



Allie84 said:


> desi, there are so many without ms that are fine! I know you're worried like I was last week...and I got a scan and now I feel so much better knowing everything is on track. I would really suggest getting an early scan just so you know everything is good and you can relax. Seeing that little heartbeat was just magical......


----------



## luckyalready

posted twice. oops


----------



## Allie84

They did both...the could get the HB abnominally but the pictures weren't very clear so they also did a vaginal one which gave clearer images.


----------



## BabyShaw

luckyalready said:


> Hey Shaw.. I havent been doing anything either. Other than a couple of walks here and there.. but I went from working out 6 days a week, to going on vacation and getting pregnant.. to NOTHING. Ive seriously gained 9 pounds already and I feel like crap about myself.. so I decided that I needed to start something a few days ago. My favorite is just turning the radio up and dancing my heart out with my two year old.. we have fun and its a great workout. As soon as our weather is nice, we are going to walk every day. Im pretty sure everything is safe in the first trimester, even sit ups are okay. Just remember that its easier to get an injury when you are pregnant.. so dont do heavy weights or snappy movements.

LOL you sound like me. I feel so fragile now that I am pregnant...I went from working out all of the time to never! I feel like I am doing more good by resting on the couch or sleeping. Oh man, I can justify anything! Dont feel like crap Lucky! You are beautiful and that baby needs to grow! twins maybe?? That is so cute you dance with your two year old. Are you a stay at home mommy?


----------



## sparklebunny

Allie84 said:


> They did both...the could get the HB abnominally but the pictures weren't very clear so they also did a vaginal one which gave clearer images.

Allie I'm so glad that everything went well at your scan and you can rest a bit easier now. It does make a difference Desi , if there's anyway you can get one?? 

Lucky and Babyshaw, you're making me feel so guilty!! :haha:LOL! I agree though a bit of exercise is definitely a good idea after lazing on the couch of course which is always my first option! Baby wouldn't let me keep ANYTHING down today, so feeling really weak. I never threw up with my daughter but this LO has other plans for me! I've been physically sick on two occasions :dohh:


----------



## desiwannabmom

I gave in and called the nurse and like always she said, its normal to not feel any symptoms and that they won't do anything regarding that. She just said to take rest, eat 3 meals, drink water all that BS. I asked specifically for a scan and she said she would talk to the Nurse Practitioner and then she called me back and said no scan is needed as everything is pretty normal. argh..I guess if I really want a scan, I just have to demand one and pay it out of pocket?! 

I asked her specifically when they will do a scan. She said they will do fetal Doppler for heart beat at my 12 week appointment, and an ultrasound only at 20 weeks. So there is that. I kept thinking they were going to do one at 12 weeks but I guess not. She said unless I get the Nuchal done (which I haven't decided yet whether or not I will get done) they will not do a scan until 20 weeks when they can tell us the gender. 



sparklebunny said:


> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> They did both...the could get the HB abnominally but the pictures weren't very clear so they also did a vaginal one which gave clearer images.
> 
> Allie I'm so glad that everything went well at your scan and you can rest a bit easier now. It does make a difference Desi , if there's anyway you can get one??
> 
> Lucky and Babyshaw, you're making me feel so guilty!! :haha:LOL! I agree though a bit of exercise is definitely a good idea after lazing on the couch of course which is always my first option! Baby wouldn't let me keep ANYTHING down today, so feeling really weak. I never threw up with my daughter but this LO has other plans for me! I've been physically sick on two occasions :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## sparklebunny

How annoying....well if you can pay for one go for it. Wierd that they don't even scan you at 12 weeks...??! Things are so different everywhere, we should all get the same treatment!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sparkle,
I am thinking if I can hold out for 5 more weeks, I might as well get the Nuchal Done so I can spend money once. I don't think it is really wise financially for us to spend money now and then on the Nuchal again. My insurance is pretty iffy on what they cover for Nuchal so I have a feeling I will be paying that out of pocket...so..hoping these 5 weeks go by fast...


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Just to update that I had a 2nd scan yesterday, and we saw and heard 2 strong heart beats :D. One baby was measuring at 6 weeks 6 days, with a due date of 29th November, while the other was measuring at 6 weeks 5 days, with a due date of 30th November.....but I'm almost certain they'll come earlier than that.

Phew....so relieved :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Double congrats!! How amazing is that to be able to hear not one but TWO heartbeats!!



Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi lovely ladies. Just to update that I had a 2nd scan yesterday, and we saw and heard 2 strong heart beats :D. One baby was measuring at 6 weeks 6 days, with a due date of 29th November, while the other was measuring at 6 weeks 5 days, with a due date of 30th November.....but I'm almost certain they'll come earlier than that.
> 
> Phew....so relieved :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

WOW! How amazing that would have been to hear two strong heart beats!!!! I am very happy for you!


Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi lovely ladies. Just to update that I had a 2nd scan yesterday, and we saw and heard 2 strong heart beats :D. One baby was measuring at 6 weeks 6 days, with a due date of 29th November, while the other was measuring at 6 weeks 5 days, with a due date of 30th November.....but I'm almost certain they'll come earlier than that.
> 
> Phew....so relieved :)


----------



## sparklebunny

Congrats Isi!! Thats brilliant! Wow! 2!!! 

@Desi it's so different in the US with insurance isn't it. That makes sense then waiting for the nuchal test. Time will fly by !x


----------



## luckyalready

OMG! BUTTERCUP!! AMAZING!! Id love to have twins!
Tell me, did you have any idea there would be two? Have you been very sick? Or showing? I need details!!! LOL :)


----------



## Momx3girls

Congrats on the twins!!

How is everyone else feeling? I just ordered some ginger tablets and morning sickness wristbands. I hope this works. I have so much going on with all my kids and I cannot keep up. What has everyone else been trying to ease the morning sickness? I had my first scan yesterday and baby looks good and there was a strong heartbeat. The baby measured 6 weeks 6 days so only 1 day off.


----------



## desiwannabmom

HA! Posted twice :D!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

luckyalready said:


> OMG! BUTTERCUP!! AMAZING!! Id love to have twins!
> Tell me, did you have any idea there would be two? Have you been very sick? Or showing? I need details!!! LOL :)

Thanks Lucky!! I had absolutely no idea before my first scan!! Yes, I did have IVF and put in a couple of embies, but my beta numbers were not sky high, and I initially had very mild symptoms, so was convinced it was just one.

That said, this weekend, my symptoms picked up full force, and I have THE WORST nausea......I think the fact that I'm not throwing up makes it so much worse. I also have incredible lower back pain....only on the left side :dohh:. And I had HORRID migraine on Friday and Saturday. So I think the tweenies are definitely doubling my symptoms now. lol!

Thanks Desi, Sparkebunny and Momx!!!!


----------



## sparklebunny

You're welcome Buttercup X

I feel rough as hell. Kinda like having a huge hangover without the drinking. Anyone else had this feeling. Like you're getting a really bad cold?? It's nearly 10.30pm here and this seems to be peak time for my symptoms.....sucks. I've been sipping on Lemon and ginger infusion tea to ward off the MS. Kinda worked today but now i just feel rough! I seem to have lost some of my appetite as well and am addicted to ice pops?!


----------



## luckyalready

sparkle I get nauseous at night too.. its awful.. I sometimes cant fall asleep right away. It does feel like I drank too much and Im hungover.. Im ready for second trimester!


----------



## sparklebunny

Amen to that! I was just mumbling that to myself! I'm SO ready to feel ok again!!! 5 whole and then it'll only be 12 weeks! I know i shouldn't moan too much because we want this baby so badly but....urrrgghhh....don't you just wish they could take over sometimes!! :rofl:


----------



## Allie84

The men you mean, sparkle? :rofl: It would be nice if they could have the MS for us for a bit!

It's funny you mentioned being addicted to ice pops because I am loving them at the moment. I'm a bit worried about all of the sugar but I suppose they are hydrating.

OMG, congrats Isi!!!! :happydance: I'm so happy and excited for you!

Momx3, congrats on the scan! And good luck with the bands and ginger. Have you tried b6? The only thing I'm doing to try to ward off MS is sleep well (I always feel okay in the morning and feel rought at night....seems to be theme here....so much for morning sickness) and make sure I eat small amounts throughout the day.

I've also really lost my appetite. Everything sounds gross (except ice pops and cereal). So far no puking...just contant nausea. We went to the movies tonight and I couldn't even enjoy the popcorn.

desi, so do you think you're going to do the Nuchal? I was reading about it last night and I'm just so undecided. It's also my only way to get a scan before 20 weeks but I am afraid of the false positive rate and unnecessary worry. I just don't know.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
Yes, I think I have now convinced myself that I will get a Nuchal. I am thinking positive and hoping everything will be fine. My main reason behind it is I can see the scan at 12 W and so that will put me at ease, hopefully. I am still trying to call Insurance to see if they cover it and it is amazing how they train their people to give answers that are SO NOT CLEAR! They wanted some information from my doc. to be able to tell them if the scan would be covered and the doc. says they cannot send any information since they haven't seen me yet - sort of a chicken & egg situation. I am hoping even if they do not cover it, it will go against my deductible & coinsurance and so it may not be that bad, cost wise. phew!


----------



## sparklebunny

Yep the men! I mean come on they're soooo lazy in this process!!


----------



## BabyShaw

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi lovely ladies. Just to update that I had a 2nd scan yesterday, and we saw and heard 2 strong heart beats :D. One baby was measuring at 6 weeks 6 days, with a due date of 29th November, while the other was measuring at 6 weeks 5 days, with a due date of 30th November.....but I'm almost certain they'll come earlier than that.
> 
> Phew....so relieved :)

OMG! Yay buttercup! Congrats to you and your TWO little ones. Wow that is so exciting!

How is everyone feeling? I know its early but is anyone starting to show yet? I just look fat if anything :nope:

counting down the days until next Tuesday for my 8 week scan! fingers xed


----------



## desiwannabmom

BabyShaw, 

I just feel bloated and fat. I am feeling the same way...no symptoms..some slight slight cramping has returned since last night. I only notice it if I am paying attention. Other than that everything is normal. I am going to wait for your scan results patiently! Be sure to update ASAP :)!


----------



## sparklebunny

I've got a real bump going on apparently because it's number 2?! I think it's definitely more bloating than anything else though. I mean it's the size if a blueberry!! My bump far outweighs a blueberry! Lol!


----------



## Allie84

I'm feeling pretty normal today myself.

Actually I called in sick to work because I had the worst night's sleep ever and was so tired this morning...but after sleeping in and relaxing today, I'm feeling much better. 

Are you girls feeling guilty about your diets? I'm starting to feel quite guilty, as I'm eating so many simple carbs and not as much meat and veg as I should be eating. :nope: It just sounds disgusting.

Babyshaw, I'm excited for your scan next week! :happydance: 

desi, glad you've made a decision. I'm still undecided...and now that I think of it, I think my OBYN office does the bloodwork and only does a scan if the bloods deem it necessary. My office is seriously against scanning for some reason.


----------



## Allie84

LOL sparkle!!!

No bump for me either, but definitely got some bloat going on. I'm always having to unbutton my pants and wear long tops...I generally wear quite tight pants, jeggings and stuff, and they are not fitting well anymore.


----------



## Melissa29

ugh..I feel like crap today. I felt great yesterday and was hoping I was done with the ms. I also did not sleep well last night and called in today. I did rest most of the day but still feel like crap. I am hoping to feel better tomorrow and Friday. I have meetings both days and will be sitting for 8 hours. blah!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
Until a couple of days ago I used to hog anything in sight every couple of hours. Don't beat yourself up. I don't eat meat (may be once every couple weeks) DH is a vegetarian but I still ate pretty bad.

Then I suddenly lost my appetite. I ate less than pre-pregnancy yesterday and today. One thing I AM doing is to get my fruits in. Not doing as well on the veggies (esp. fresh ones). The easiest way to get the fruits and some veggies in is, I am making a BIG glass of smoothie with 1 large(or 2 small) oranges, a handful of strawberries/blueberries/blackberries, 1 handful of spinach (you won't taste it, believe me), milk/yoghurt and blend it. I pour it in a reusable mug and take it to work with me. That has become my breakfast. I then eat a banana as a mid-morning snack, then lunch, then an apple for mid-afternoon,dinner and a glass of milk before I go to bed. Well, all this was until a couple of days ago. Yesterday and today, I barely have the appetite. 



Allie84 said:


> I'm feeling pretty normal today myself.
> 
> Actually I called in sick to work because I had the worst night's sleep ever and was so tired this morning...but after sleeping in and relaxing today, I'm feeling much better.
> 
> Are you girls feeling guilty about your diets? I'm starting to feel quite guilty, as I'm eating so many simple carbs and not as much meat and veg as I should be eating. :nope: It just sounds disgusting.
> 
> Babyshaw, I'm excited for your scan next week! :happydance:
> 
> desi, glad you've made a decision. I'm still undecided...and now that I think of it, I think my OBYN office does the bloodwork and only does a scan if the bloods deem it necessary. My office is seriously against scanning for some reason.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I woke up feeling my worst yet today. My nausea is awful....think it's been worsened by the Pregnacare Plus I started yesterday :dohh:. Roll on 12 weeks and the END of this nausea!!!


----------



## sparklebunny

Amen to that Buttercup!!! And in not even having two!!! So bored of feeling sick!


----------



## BabyShaw

desiwannabmom said:


> BabyShaw,
> 
> I just feel bloated and fat. I am feeling the same way...no symptoms..some slight slight cramping has returned since last night. I only notice it if I am paying attention. Other than that everything is normal. I am going to wait for your scan results patiently! Be sure to update ASAP :)!

I truely believe the cramping is the feeling of stretching....since we have been complaining about this for the last 3 weeks and still no AF...I feel like that is all it can be! So yay you are cramping! You are growing! :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

That is what I think too! 

Ok, I have to ask something. Is anyone still POASing?! :D! 



BabyShaw said:


> I truely believe the cramping is the feeling of stretching....since we have been complaining about this for the last 3 weeks and still no AF...I feel like that is all it can be! So yay you are cramping! You are growing! :)


----------



## sparklebunny

No, Are you?


----------



## desiwannabmom

Yes, I am guilty! I had ordered 25 ICs from Amazon and I got a BFP on the very first one I used, so I still have some leftover. So I am taking one every Thursday and Sunday. I know I shouldn't be but the tests stare at me :D!....I had to control myself by saying, ONLY ONCE PER WEEK! They say that they are going to start getting lighter at week 8/9 or so I have to careful to not get disappointed...


sparklebunny said:


> No, Are you?


----------



## BabyShaw

desiwannabmom said:


> Yes, I am guilty! I had ordered 25 ICs from Amazon and I got a BFP on the very first one I used, so I still have some leftover. So I am taking one every Thursday and Sunday. I know I shouldn't be but the tests stare at me :D!....I had to control myself by saying, ONLY ONCE PER WEEK! They say that they are going to start getting lighter at week 8/9 or so I have to careful to not get disappointed...
> 
> 
> sparklebunny said:
> 
> 
> No, Are you?Click to expand...

I did last week :blush: because it seemed like I was in a dream and I cant possibly still be pregnant anymore. It came up nice and dark which was awesome. I am not going to take anymore because I know if they get lighter I will FREAK OUT! Even if I know its common. I just know my self too well I am kind of nuts!


----------



## sparklebunny

I guess i never really thought about it....Do you think that you'll feel better once you've seen the scan maybe? As long as you guys don't freak yourselves out what harm can it do :) I totally understand :friends:


----------



## Allie84

Hey everyone! :wave:

I POAS last time around 5 weeks and when it came up super dark within a few seconds I decided I would be done POASing but it was hard... I think having a scan helped with the Am I Really Pregnant? feeling that I was getting!

BabyShaw, that's a really point about the cramping! We've had it for weeks now with no AF....last night I had it where it woke me up in the middle of the night and as usual it lasted about 10 seconds then went away. I wonder if the middle of the night it when babies are having their growth spurts!

Speaking of which, how is everyone sleeping? I've now started the getting up to pee a few times, and I feel like even though I'm sooooo tired I toss and turn a bit. 

Also, have any of you had sex yet? I haven't but am not really in the mood either....my Dr. told me to wait until 10 weeks in case it caused spotting and I freaked out. So I think in a few weeks we will but I'm a little nervous.


----------



## sparklebunny

Same as you Allie, no sex yet....mainly because i'm not in the mood and don't want anything to happen :shrug: I'm knackered tonight because i missed my afternoon nap today so i'm going to lay down in bed pretty soon! I'm also tossing and turning in the night but mainly due to intense dreams...anyone else having crazy dreams??


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
Yes...I am cramping on and off but I seem to notice it more at evening/night too. That could also be because we are tired? This week I have been working on other things so I haven't been going to bed until midnight but once I am in bed, I am not waking up to pee. I wake up around 6:45. 

When I had spotting initially at 3W6D and other times, the first question the nurse asked me was if I had intercourse. Since she said that might cause it, we choose to not do it. To me it didn't seem worth it and like you said I am really not in the mood :D! So we are like you. I think I would still be nervous even at 12 weeks to do it! I don't know, may be once I hear the baby on the Doppler at 12 weeks I will be more open...


----------



## sparklebunny

....and TMI ALERT!!!>>>> What about wind?? Am I the only one?


----------



## desiwannabmom

I had a crazy dream last night....my dad (who lives about 8000 miles away) apparently came here and cleaned out our garage in ONE night...so our 2 car garage magically becomes a parking lot with 6/8 cars parked in it..it was a crazy dream. Then I had another dream where a coworker of mine got pregnant and apparently she tells me she is 8 months along..but she has very very tiny bump. In the dream I thought to myself, how can it be?!
hehehe!

So yeah, getting crazy dreams every night...I am also trying to sleep on my left side and that is also partly responsible for it I think..



sparklebunny said:


> Same as you Allie, no sex yet....mainly because i'm not in the mood and don't want anything to happen :shrug: I'm knackered tonight because i missed my afternoon nap today so i'm going to lay down in bed pretty soon! I'm also tossing and turning in the night but mainly due to intense dreams...anyone else having crazy dreams??


----------



## desiwannabmom

I am right there with ya!! :D!


sparklebunny said:


> ....and TMI ALERT!!!>>>> What about wind?? Am I the only one?


----------



## sparklebunny

:rofl: HAHA!! Thank god!! I keep wishing i had a dog to blame it on! :haha:


----------



## desiwannabmom

How is everyone doing today? I am doing ok, some cramping but I also am getting some sharp pain near my left hip bone. Not sure what is up with that. It comes and goes...

Also TMI, I started having pretty heavy white CM today and I had to go to the bathroom to check to see if I was bleeding....is anyone else have this CM problem? It had increased after the BFP but today it is unusually high...


----------



## BabyShaw

desiwannabmom said:


> How is everyone doing today? I am doing ok, some cramping but I also am getting some sharp pain near my left hip bone. Not sure what is up with that. It comes and goes...
> 
> Also TMI, I started having pretty heavy white CM today and I had to go to the bathroom to check to see if I was bleeding....is anyone else have this CM problem? It had increased after the BFP but today it is unusually high...

I am actually feeling ok today-my symptoms have just about stopped. Yet another reason to worry! I have had A LOT of white cm. Some days more than others. It's normal but it scary when you have to run to the potty to check if it's blood!


----------



## LeahLou

BabyShaw said:


> desiwannabmom said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing today? I am doing ok, some cramping but I also am getting some sharp pain near my left hip bone. Not sure what is up with that. It comes and goes...
> 
> Also TMI, I started having pretty heavy white CM today and I had to go to the bathroom to check to see if I was bleeding....is anyone else have this CM problem? It had increased after the BFP but today it is unusually high...
> 
> I am actually feeling ok today-my symptoms have just about stopped. Yet another reason to worry! I have had A LOT of white cm. Some days more than others. It's normal but it scary when you have to run to the potty to check if it's blood!Click to expand...

Same!! I keep getting nervous. I run to the bathroom because I think something's going wrong and it turns out to be normal. 

I've had realllyy bad cramping for the past week. I called my doctor and she advised that I go ahead and get into preggo jeans and drink more. Cramps are mostly gone. :)


----------



## Melissa29

Does anyone else have itchy skin? My stomach, legs, and arms itch like crazy.


----------



## sparklebunny

I'm not itchy but I do feel a bit normal so of course I'm freaking out!


----------



## desiwannabmom

I have a weird question...everywhere you read on the internet it says your Uterus is increasing and it better be because I am cramping LIKE CRAZY tonight...so my question is if the Uterus is growing, wouldn't we "see" that growth? I know it takes 12 weeks for it come up but would you see the "growth" in your pelvic area i.e. would you get a pelvic "bump"? Anyone has any insight?


----------



## sparklebunny

The uterus has to rise out of the pelvic area, and that only happens at 12 weeks. It may be that the cramping is representative of tiny stretching , so to us it feels massive but in reality not that much is moving at a time..??! Maybe?? I'm wishing I had some cramping now because I really do feel kind of normal and it's really worrying me.. :(


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sparkle,
I guess that is what I was thinking that it is still in the Pelvic area but I also heard that Uterus would have doubled in size by 7 weeks. They said it would be the size of a plum before..

Regd. cramps, please do not worry. You are in the same boat as me earlier in the week. I had nothing and I was worrying...I think these cramps come and go..the Uterus cannot be stretching ALL the TIME, right?! Hang in there, you will soon start complaining about them. My nurse also said some people don't actually feel the cramps even though everything is fine and sometimes some people feel them only in the second tri...


sparklebunny said:


> The uterus has to rise out of the pelvic area, and that only happens at 12 weeks. It may be that the cramping is representative of tiny stretching , so to us it feels massive but in reality not that much is moving at a time..??! Maybe?? I'm wishing I had some cramping now because I really do feel kind of normal and it's really worrying me.. :(


----------



## sparklebunny

Thanks desi :friends:, I'm thinking regarding the uterus thing..(!) that we also have to remember it's deep inside of us ( I think) so it's hard for us to actually see past the pelvic bone and everything else!! ha ! Just a thought ( probably wrong!) xx


----------



## Momx3girls

Is anyone else suffering from severe ms? I get no relief from it. NONE... I don't think I can keep going like this. I want to cry but I feel so sick that I can't.


----------



## sparklebunny

I'm fine during the day but come 5pm onwards it's not pretty, always throw up at least one meal! Didn't yesterday so got worried until today when it came back to bite me in the ass! :haha: I've been worried about how normal I feel in the day and have been prodding my bbs to make sure they're still a little sore!!


----------



## Melissa29

Ha I do the same (prod my bbs). I also rub my stomach alot. I feel so bloated and not like myself and it makes me feel less nauseous. It drives my husband nuts. :)


----------



## Allie84

Hey everyone!

It's past midnight and I can't sleep. :( I'm laying in bed and I can feel my heart beating, it seems to be pounding loudly or something but a normal speed. I'm wondering if it's this extra blood we have now? Usually I'm so tired I fall asleep right away but not tonight.

Haha, I'm also always prodding my bbs to make sure they're still sore. I think I'm being inconspicuous but I wonder if anyone's noticed lol.

Sorry the MS is hitting you so hard momx3 and sparkle. :hugs: 

I feel lucky I still have not thrown up but I do know what you mean momx3 about feeling like you get no relief...I'm pretty much nauseaus all day except in the morning (ironic). I've kind of gotten used to it, actually. Have you asked your Dr. for some meds? I know if it's really effecting you they will prescribe safe anti nausea meds. Some of the girls I know on BnB have prescriptions.


Interesting about the uterus growing so much! I keep thinking I have a bump but it's just bloat. I wear my pants unbuttoned now. :haha: I weighed myself today and I haven't gained any weight yet, though.


----------



## Allie84

Well I didn't fall asleep until past 2, I'm soooo tired today.

I keep getting pangs of pain over on my right side today, something new to worry about!


----------



## luckyalready

Hi Girls!
Ive actually had relief from the MS for about the past week.. I still have to eat as soon as I get up.. and as soon as Im tired at night I go right to bed, no fighting it - as thats what triggers it at night for me. Also, NO prodding at the boobs for me. They are HUGE and I mean off the charts.. and hurt like hell.. so I have no question in my mind!! They are normally a 36DD.. I think they are twice that right now. HA. maybe not twice that, but my goodness I feel like a porn star with gigantic fake ones. My DH is in love. Oh gees. :/
Ive gained at least 10 pounds..and I feel huge and unhealthy, like out of breath sooner and sluggish.. ugh why did I love being pregnant so much the last time? lol


----------



## desiwannabmom

Hi everyone,
No major updates from me! I have been feeling the same, which is not much :)! I felt some slight cramping last night and felt v.v.v.slight nausea (noticed it only because I was paying attention) Saturday morning. Other than that, I feel nothing. I even forget for a few hours that I am pregnant and have to keep telling myself that I am actually preggo. My bbs aren't as sore as they were in the beginning and I think they are the same size! This no symptom thing is kinda creeping me out but I look forward to every Thursday when I POAS on an IC just to make sure!!!

Lucky, your bbs comment is hilarious! I bet your DH is happy! LOL!!


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi Ladies!! :wave: 

Desi i'm so with you every so often i forget because i feel kind of ok, but i have taken a 2 hour nap every day for the last week! Lucky i looled sown at my bbs today and thought it's a good thing i'm not running! I'd knock myself out, i too am usually a DD and goodness knows what i am now! Fatigue still seems to be my nemesis right now like i am literally fighting to stay awake. I took my daughter to the park today and thought I was gonna pass out from tiredness on the walk home and it's literally 2 blocks away! Shameful! Hurry up 12 weeks!!!


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls! :wave:

I'm feeling more 'normal' today too...not as nauseaus. Last night my boobs weren't quite as sore (I'm also of the huge bbs club...36DD and usually super sore at night). 

I took a B6 and 1/2 a Unisom last night so maybe that's why my nausea isn't as bad. 

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## BabyShaw

Glad to hear you are feeling better Allie!

I have been feeling really good. I had some mild yuckyness yesterday but other than that I have been good! I feel weird like there cant possibly be a baby in there!

My first scan is today at 1:30 and I am SO nervous/excited. There are just so many possibilities its overwhelming. MMC, twins, one healthy baby, etc. I am really nervous that if there is a baby there that they will date me at 5 weeks or something random which would be super stressful since I know I havent dtd since the begining of March! Oh the things I worry about....


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie/BabyShaw -
I am so happy you are feeling normal. Welcome to the normal club :)!

BabyShaw, you have got to update us as soon as you get back. I am really curious to see how your scan goes. I will live vicariously through your scan hahaah!!!


----------



## Allie84

Good luck BabyShaw! :hugs: It will be great.

I was also worried those things...and once I saw a bean in there with a hb, I worried about dating, as well. I measured 2 days behind my calculations but they said that was perfectly normal to measure 5 dayss either way, so try not worry about that.

It's weird our MS seems to be going away... :shrug: Isn't this meant to be the peak?

Yes, we are now in the normal club...haha now I just want to eat!


----------



## sparklebunny

Soooooo tired!!! Good Luck babyshaw! Hope u have a fabulous scan!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

HI BabyShaw,
How did it go? I have been thinking about you this afternoon/evening!


----------



## StarBound

I'm abit earlier due around the 16th nov I think


----------



## BabyShaw

desiwannabmom said:


> HI BabyShaw,
> How did it go? I have been thinking about you this afternoon/evening!

Thanks desi! It went perfect. We saw the baby do a little dance and got to hear it's heartbeat 181 bpm!!!! They said everything looked great and bumped me up 4 days so I am due nov 25! I feel so happy and excited. I did have some bright red bleeding after the pap but they said that is completely normal since there is more blood down there and they had to scrape some cells. The bleeding stopped within an hour. I am so happy it was the best moment of my life to see the little life inside. Next scan is may 17!


----------



## Allie84

Yay!!!! That's great news! :happydance: Glad the bleeding stopped, sounds totally normal!

Oooh, you get another scan so soon? That's awesome! What country do you live in?

How is everyone feeling? 

I'm still feeling normal today....I felt a bit ill last night before bed but still not as sore of boobs and no nausea yet today. :shrug:


----------



## desiwannabmom

OMG! How awesome is that!! That is so cool! It must have been amazing to see the little one. Could be a Thanksgiving day baby! I cannot wait for my scan. Since I am getting a Nuchal done, it should be within the next 4 weeks. Did they do a vaginal scan or an abdominal one?




BabyShaw said:


> Thanks desi! It went perfect. We saw the baby do a little dance and got to hear it's heartbeat 181 bpm!!!! They said everything looked great and bumped me up 4 days so I am due nov 25! I feel so happy and excited. I did have some bright red bleeding after the pap but they said that is completely normal since there is more blood down there and they had to scrape some cells. The bleeding stopped within an hour. I am so happy it was the best moment of my life to see the little life inside. Next scan is may 17!


----------



## BabyShaw

desiwannabmom said:


> OMG! How awesome is that!! That is so cool! It must have been amazing to see the little one. Could be a Thanksgiving day baby! I cannot wait for my scan. Since I am getting a Nuchal done, it should be within the next 4 weeks. Did they do a vaginal scan or an abdominal one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyShaw said:
> 
> 
> Thanks desi! It went perfect. We saw the baby do a little dance and got to hear it's heartbeat 181 bpm!!!! They said everything looked great and bumped me up 4 days so I am due nov 25! I feel so happy and excited. I did have some bright red bleeding after the pap but they said that is completely normal since there is more blood down there and they had to scrape some cells. The bleeding stopped within an hour. I am so happy it was the best moment of my life to see the little life inside. Next scan is may 17!Click to expand...

Allie, thank you! I live in Colorado. Ps my symptoms have returned a bit. I guess it's normal for the off and on. Although I truely feel there is no such thing as "normal" with pregnancy everyones diff.

Desi, it was a vaginal. The next one in may will be external. It made everything feel so real and now I feel really guilty about my diet :/ the little one is growing away regardless so that's good!


----------



## Sarah12

Hi girls, 
Hope you dont mind but can I join you! I'm due 26th nov. 
I've got a scan tomorrow but feeling scared! My symptoms have eased off a bit so been following this thread daily! And so glad your scan went well Babyshaw! 

I've had a rollercoaster time- had a MMC in Jan this year at 12 weeks. Was awful but then miraculously fell pregnant a few weeks later. 

Then last week had a heavy heavy bleed and cramps- just knew I'd mc again and was so upset. Told my family and work what had happened ( they didn't know I was pg!) Went to Epu the next day and couldn't believe my ears when was told baby is ok- saw heartbeat and was told was 8 weeks! I'm back tomorrow just to check all is fine. I've been so worried all week! I'm panicking over every symptom!!

Xx


----------



## luckyalready

Congrats Shaw!! So exciting to see them! I have mine next thursday, on the 28th. Im so excited :)
Sarah.. Im so sorry for your m/c .. Seeing a heartbeat is a very good sign! I am happy your doctor is checking more frequently. that way you dont have so long to worry and panic before you know everything is okay. 

Ive never had a m/c and I really want to have this baby and be all done having kids.. I told myself the other day, if I have a m/c I think I will be done. Of course I wont know exactly how I'd feel until something like that happened to me... but knowing that I have a plan makes me feel better about things happening. I know I would be devastated.. but I just think Id be a wreck trying again..and worrying so much. I feel so awful for those of you who have gone through a m/c.. but Im so happy you kept trying.. being a mom is the best thing in the world.


----------



## sparklebunny

Yay SHAW!! Congrats! That's fantastic that you got to see your little bean and it's happy and healthy!:happydance:

Welcome Sarah!:wave:

I've got my nuchal and dating scan on the 17th too so we'll be scan buddies! I've been throwing just now and have to keep reminding myself it's all for a good cause!


----------



## Allie84

Oh, cool, where in Colorado are you from Shaw? I'm from Colorado Springs and went to college in Boulder (but I now live in North Dakota). I guess I should have stayed in Colorado so I could get more frequent scans. :haha:

My symptoms are kind of back today, too, actually. But I have a new problems today- really really upset stomach! :( I was constipated....not anymore....

Welcome to the new girls! :wave: 

luckyalready, it's interesting you say that. I had a very early MC last time and even though I'm already weeks ahead of then, I get so worried all the time!

For example today I have a backache and upset tummy and I had that before my MC last time so I keep checking for blood when I go to the bathroom.


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Girls 

Got my scan in 40 minutes! My stomach is doing cartwheels!! Im so nervous!


----------



## MissSazra

sparklebunny said:


> Yay SHAW!! Congrats! That's fantastic that you got to see your little bean and it's happy and healthy!:happydance:
> 
> Welcome Sarah!:wave:
> 
> I've got my nuchal and dating scan on the 17th too so we'll be scan buddies! I've been throwing just now and have to keep reminding myself it's all for a good cause!

Hi girls, 

I took a little break from b&b as I was feeling so sick all the time I couldn't even think about babies and what was going on inside me. I feel a little better now, although still not there completely.

I also have my scan on the 17th, very excited to see this little one who's been making me feel so ill all the time! lol


----------



## desiwannabmom

Welcome Sarah. Hope your scan went well. It is amazing to see so many people's scans all scheduled at the same time. I still have not scheduled my Nuchal yet. I am fighting the drs. office and the insurance on that. My insurance says it is only going to cover it if the blood work is also done along with the scan. But my hospital says it is only going to do NT and blood work will be in the second trimester. Anyone running into this? I am between calling them and the dr. office - kinda stuck in the middle.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Almost forgot to add: For the last couple of days, I am experiencing slight nausea especially in the evening from about 6:00 p.m. - 9:00 p.m. so eating dinner has been a bit of a challenge as nothing sounds good...I am fine all day though...


----------



## Allie84

Wow so many scans on the 17th! :happydance: So exciting!!!

desi, I'm glad you're getting a taste of the MS :haha:

Today I am back to feeling sick and tired and with sore boobs. I guess my two day reprieve was short. I did read that our symptoms will start lessening soon, though. 

desi, hmmm that's interesting about your scan. My Dr.'s office does the blood work first and then if it shows something does the scan. So kind of the opposite of what yours does, so I have no idea. Can you switch Drs.? I'm actually thinking of doing that because I would like another scan before 20 weeks.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
I live in a small town (about 75k people) and there is only ONE OBGYN practice. All the new doctors get sucked into the practice it seems like. The closest OBGYN is about 60 miles away but I am tempted to call them to see how they do their NT scans and see if the procedure is different than here. May be I will do that just to keep my options open. 

On to OBGYN hunting I go...


----------



## sparklebunny

Wicked Sazra you're on 17 th too, good stuff!! It's going to be an exciting day on this thread on that day!

Desi you're ms happens at exactly the same time as mine!! It's soo annoying , in fact really it's fro
5pm onwards and I have to say it's making me pretty grumpy... :(


----------



## Sarah12

Hi girls,

I had my scan this morning. Baby was fine and saw heartbeat! Saw the tiny arms moving around! 

Bit worried as I have a subchoronic hematoma in the placenta which is going to have to be monitored- they can cause m/c and complications later on so I'm praying it gets re absorbed. I've a check up on 3rd may and have to take things easy with no exercise or lifting. Been panicking all day but trying to reign it in as driving hubby crazy! 

Oh and my 12 week scan is May 17th also!!!


----------



## Sarah12

Oh and ditto with morning sickness- I'm awful from 6pm and really force dinner down! I normally ear healthy but can only stomach stodge now!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sarah,
I hope it works out ok for you. Did they find out about the hematoma during the scan?

I am just asking because since my dr. office will not do a scan until 20 weeks (if I do not do NT Scan) things like these will be figured out only at a later stage...I wonder why they do not do early scans.




Sarah12 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I had my scan this morning. Baby was fine and saw heartbeat! Saw the tiny arms moving around!
> 
> Bit worried as I have a subchoronic hematoma in the placenta which is going to have to be monitored- they can cause m/c and complications later on so I'm praying it gets re absorbed. I've a check up on 3rd may and have to take things easy with no exercise or lifting. Been panicking all day but trying to reign it in as driving hubby crazy!
> 
> Oh and my 12 week scan is May 17th also!!!


----------



## Sarah12

Hi desi.

Well I had a horrid heavy bleed last week where I thought / knew I'd m/c. So finding out the baby was still there was incredible. Some people can have a sch and never know and it will cause no problems, others can have one and it will cause bleeding... And stress!

There's no need to get a scan to find out as if you've no signs of it then there's nothing different you need to do. 

Why wouldn't you have nt scan out of interest?


----------



## desiwannabmom

Hi Sarah,
Thanks. I just wanted to know if there were any other symptoms and sounds like you did. I cannot imagine how scary the bleed must have been. hugs!

I think I will have the NT scan, I am just involved in a messy Insurance battle (in USA) and may have to pay for it out of pocket. I am not really sure how much amount that would be...so....still haven't made up my mind!! Trust me, if insurance paid, I would definitely have the NT done.


----------



## LeahLou

I've been having all day ms...driving me crazy with all these cravings. 
Emotions have been up and down.
But, my bbs don't hurt that much anymore! Thank goodness. It started getting painful just to wear a bra!


----------



## Melissa29

I have two appts today. My first is with the maternity counselor and the second is with the midwife. I am so nervous due to my previous miscarriage. So many thoughts crossing my mind.... I want to refuse a pap. I want them to try a doppler but I know its early and if they don't find a HB I'm sure I will be even more nervous and want an u/s. ahhhhh


----------



## desiwannabmom

Melissa,
I will be thinking about you today. Relax (easier said than done) and I think it will go well. Be sure to update us. 




Melissa29 said:


> I have two appts today. My first is with the maternity counselor and the second is with the midwife. I am so nervous due to my previous miscarriage. So many thoughts crossing my mind.... I want to refuse a pap. I want them to try a doppler but I know its early and if they don't find a HB I'm sure I will be even more nervous and want an u/s. ahhhhh


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Melissa.
Good luck today. Sorry but what's a PAP? 

Hope it goes well

X


----------



## Allie84

Good luck Melissa! I would express your worries about the pap and they might not do one. They didn't do one on me at my appointment when I explained I had a miscarriage previously and would freak out at any bleeding. Also, I would say go for the doppler because yes it's early, but if you do end up getting an u/s that's a good weight off your shoulders as well! 

Sarah, a pap is a cervical smear. In the USA they do one in early pregnancy. 

desi, sorry you're in an insurance battle, that really sucks. :( I hope you get some answers soon. When is your appointment? 

leah, my boobs are less sore during the day these days as well. They hurt at night but yeah, there was one point when they were positively burning and they have eased a bit! 

I just woke up from 10 hours of sleep and I've noticed that the more sleep I get the better I feel in general--it seems to help with the MS! Thank goodness for weekends. :thumbup:

What is everyone up to this weekend?


----------



## LeahLou

weekend is filled with work and family! 
I can't wait till my day off on Tuesday. Hopefully I'll be able to get some stuff done around here!


----------



## Melissa29

Well my appts went well. The midwife did not push doing a pap which was great. My OB will do one at my appt in 4 weeks. The midwife did a doppler and could not find a HB but its still early. The great news is...I get to have an ultrasound on Monday! She wanted to put me at ease and to get a better due date. 
Now on to a day filled with family! Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## luckyalready

Hi Girls!
Hope everyone had a great weekend! I did, only got nauseous at night and it was slight.. whew!! :) My appt is this thursday! Im excited! I totally forgot about the pap on the first appt. UGH. My doc is super quick so its usually not a big deal but I bleed anyway, and I remember when I was pregnant last time I bled a ton.. thats always scary! I cant wait to see my ultrasound :)
My belly seems to have gotten huge.. It might be just bloat, but I sure look pregnant. 
Mel, happy to hear all went well.

Is anyone going to have a doula? Who is planning on going all natural?

I had an epidural last time, well I actually had 3! Yes THREE!! The medication would stop working about an hour into it.. so we tried 3 different times.. and by the time I was pushing my baby out, the last one wore off. It was so intense..seeing as my body didnt have time to gradually deal with the pain.. I just went from no pain to FULL on tearing and forcepts and a 15 1/2 inch head (and for those of you who dont know, thats HUGE..super huge) lol.. SO I am contemplating on doing no epidural this time and trying to deal with it all naturally.. if you knew me, you'd know this is SO not my style of thinking..lol.. but I dont think anything could be worse than the pain I had with having my first.. so I think this might be the only way?
sorry for rambling, I suppose my coffee just kicked in! lol


----------



## sparklebunny

O.M.G 15 1/2 inches!!!!! WELL DONE YOU Lucky!!! I'm going all natural again. All i had last time was a bit of gas and air. The recovery was so fast! Can't even contemplate delivery right now though all i'm thinking is WHY DO I FEEL SOOOO SICK???!!! I've thrown up three times today alone and this ms is killing me!


----------



## Melissa29

WOW 15 1/2"  Good for you for wanting to go without meds. I am going for the epidural. I have a pretty high pain tolerance but I don't think it's that high. I'm also afraid of ripping. My body scars funny so I am scared of having a huge scar down there. aghhh. I don't really want to think about it. 
I went in for my ultrasound today! I was expecting to have an internal ultrasound but didn't have to. I got to see the little arms and legs. I also saw the heartbeat(128) which is a huge relief. Baby is measuring at 9w0d which is a couple days later than what I figured.
Hopefully I will be able to relax a little now. Oh and my midwife told me that if the prenatal vitamins make you sick, you should take Flintstones or the Gummy Bears. You should take 2 a day, maybe one with breakfast and one with supper.


----------



## Allie84

Oh Melissa, that's fantastic news! :happydance: I was measuring 2 days behind my calculations as well and that's within the normal variation. How cute you go to see little arms and legs! Awww! 

luckyalready, holy crap! That's a big head, sorry the epidural kept wearing off. :nope: I've always planned on a natural labor, as I'm more afraid of the epidural than I am of pain...but I reserve the right to change my mind. :haha: But stories like yours reinforce my decision..I would love to do it naturally with just gas and air (which I have asked around and apparently they don't really do here in the US) as they show on the UK One Born Every Minute. I guess I have plenty of time to figure it out!

Melissa, how long did the Dr. try with the doppler on you over the weekend? I have a midwife appointment on Friday and she said she'd try with the doppler and I'm brining hubby along but I'm wondering if it will still be too early to work.


----------



## Melissa29

Allie--She tried for 3-5 minutes. My friend's husband is a family doctor and he said that they can't usually hear until 11 weeks or so. It all depends on where the placenta attaches and how thin you are. 
Where in North Dakota are you from? My brother went to school in Grand Forks and my SIL is from ND.


----------



## Melissa29

I forgot to mention, they found a cyst on my ovary. The doctors don't seem to be too concerned. Anyone else had one?


----------



## Allie84

Hey, small world! I'm actually from Colorado but I AM living in Fargo at the moment. My parents moved up here and we followed---much of my extended family is here or in MN. Where in the midwest do you live? 

Well I guess I shouldn't get too hopeful for the doppler to work on Friday. That's too bad, because I know I will be worried if they can't find the HB and don't book a scan. I was really hoping for DH to be able to hear the HB since he missed my first scan as it was impromptu. 

The cyst is probably a corpus luteum cyst which is a cyst from the ovary you ovulated from....totally normal! Have you been noticing pain on that side?


----------



## desiwannabmom

Lucky - That is a big head. Kudos to you! I have never thought I would go natural, not even for one second. I am going the epidural. But I think I am planning on waiting until I am 7 - 8 cm dilated before the epidural. What is gas&air? Never heard of it.

Melissa - Glad you got to see the arms. Its amazing how you can see them considering the baby is still so tiny!! I have heard of those cysts too. 

Allie - Good luck with the doppler. Hopefully they will find the HB. I hear Dr offices have better doppler and they are obviously trained so you might hear the HB.

I am still waiting on Insurance on my NT. I am doing it more for the actual scan than the NT results! Lets just hope everything falls in place and I get to see the little one in 3-4 weeks. I have my first Nurse appointment next Tuesday but that is where they go over family history, insurance, financial commitments etc.

Symptoms wise, I am EXTREMELY bloated, been getting a headache at the same time everyday (between 4-6 p.m.), and today as I coughed, my pelvic area was hurting a bit (anyone know that is?)


----------



## Sarah12

Desi- Ive been getting pains when i cough too! Feels a bit like im pulling a muscle. Bit paranoid that my other symptoms have eased. I had really bad sickness end of last week and then was fine over the weekend. Also not been as tired! I thouht things worsed between 9-10 weeks! Im driving myself crazy! 

I think im getting a tiny bump but im not sure! Ive not been able to exercise for 3 weeks because of my bleed and hematoma so it may just be a chip and chocolate bump! Im wondering because I had a m/c in jan my bump would start earlier??

How is everyone else feeling? 

Melissa- I saw the arms last week too and read on 'What to Expect' website that at 9 weeks the arms are the size of this number 1! Weany hey!! 

xx


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sarah, 
The pains went away today. 

How is everyone else feeling? Today has been one of those days where I feel very non-pregnant. It is very scary! I am not as hungry I have been, no cramping, no nothing!! I loathe these no symptom days!!argh!!! Bring on week 11 already...that is when I have the dr. appointment where she will use the doppler.


----------



## luckyalready

Hi Girls!
Ive still been peeing about 3 times a night.. its driving me crazy!
I feel so huge and so bloated the past few days.. I took this pic yesterday morning. I think is just extreme bloat... or I have a litter in there! lol Scan on thursday to find out for sure.

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f207/luckylynndee/april232011.jpg


----------



## sparklebunny

What a bump Lucky!! Cool! I'm pretty big too, people have been guessing now that i am pg not just really chubby! I'm thinking it's because it's not our first that we're all out there so quickly! 3 weeks and i get my next scan to find out if all is well.And how many as you said are actually in there!! 

I've posted a few times about feeling sick but haven't had much response off you guys....is no one else feeling the constant nausea or nasty taste in their mouth?? I just feel a bit lonely with these horrible symptoms and was hoping if anyone had any sorts of remedies they could share them? Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## luckyalready

sparkle.. Im sorry you have been sick.. Ive been feeling pretty good. I just get slight nausea at night if I dont go to sleep as soon as Im tired.. and I get it from certain smells, but it doesnt last long.. I have yet to throw up, its just slight. Good news, you are getting closer to the second trimester and hopefully you will be feeling good again. Were you sick with your first?


----------



## Allie84

Hello ladies! :wave:

Sparkle, I feel sick pretty much all day from right before lunch until bed. Ugh! I have not thrown up, but I feel really nauseated. It happens before lunch and then I feel better once I eat. Then it goes away and comes back in late afternoon and gets better after I have a snack. Then evening is the worst...I feel sick all night until I go to bed, and a few times I've woken up feeling ill in the middle of the night! I forgot where I've mentioned feeling sick so maybe it was my Pregnancy Journal. Do any of you have a journal yet?

So, my 'remedy' suggestions are eating when you feel sick (even if it sounds gross), taking a nap (I feel hardly any sickness most of the day on weekends when I sleep a gazzilion hours at night). I also took B6 once and it seemed to help...hmmm, if I can find my B6 I may take it again. Sorr you're feeling so ill! :hugs:

lucky, omg, look at your bump! So cute, I love it!!! I feel I have a little bloat bump as well, I should post a pic one day. Good luck on Thursday, do multiples run in your family? I'm also averaging 2 or 3 pees a night now...talk about interuppted sleep!

Desi, too bad they won't do the doppler at your first appointment! Maybe you can talk them into it.


----------



## luckyalready

Allie! Yes post a pic! :) I want everyone to post pics! Pics are my favorite part of pregnancy.. I love bellies! LOL
Multiples do run in my family.. fraternal and identical, although I know identical is considered not to be genetic.. My dad's sister had twins, and my moms brothers are identical, my first cousin had twins.. my grandma's sisters are twins.. so really all over the place.. not to mention on both sides of my family my first boy cousins have twins. I do have a really big family though, so maybe its likely to at least has some multiples. 
I dont have the "feeling" that its twins.. I never got nauseous with my first, and I have a little with this one... also my boobs didnt change much last time, but oh my goodness they are watermelons right now with veins showing already.. So I might feel a bit "more" pregnant.. but it might also just be because its been 3 years since Ive been pregnant and hey, it might be a boy? Never know..

Anyone thinking of doing those intelligender tests?


----------



## Melissa29

Wow Lucky, that is quite the bump. It would be hard to keep it a secret. I am hoping for sweatshirt weather for a few more weeks.

Allie- I live in Wisconsin. They may be able to find a HB. Just don't get too worried if they don't. 
Thanks for all the info on the cyst. I worried a little because we had been trying for a couple years to get pregnant and then thought maybe that was why. I also had a cyst on my chest and one on my wrist that I had to have removed. It was really no surprise that I would have another. They are going to check it out at my 20 week scan and just go from there. I don't want to wait until 20 week to have another ultrasound :(

I decided this morning that I was not going to take my vitamin until dinner time so that I wouldn't have any nausea at work. Well it hit me at like 3:00 and I started gagging. UGH I hate that feeling. Yesterday I was stopped at a red light and gagging in my car. I felt like everyone was watching me. My eyes were watering and I was miserable. I hope this ends soon.


----------



## Allie84

I know, I don't want to wait until week 20 for another one either! It feels ages and ages away.

Oh no, sorry about the gagging in the car, yuck. I always hear people describe gagging and eyes watering but it's never happened to me. I can't imagine gagging without throwing up? At that point it's like I'd rather puke!

Ooh, lucky, you do have a lot of multiples in your family! Hmmm. ;) 

How do the intelligender tests work? :shrug:


----------



## luckyalready

Melissa, no need for me to hide it.. I told everyone the day I found out.. so Im good there. ;)
Allie, I guess they have something to do with the amount of hormones/testosterone in your urine? Or something of the sort.. I guess they are not always 100% accurate but some of the companies guarantee it or your money back after you have the baby.. they are around $30.. so it would be fun to try one or two.. just to see.


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi Ladies! Thanks for the info! Yeah, I was sick with the first, but this just fed so much worse! It's like you said though Lucky, maybe because it's been well 4 Years for me since I was pregnant, it's like I've forgotten how bad it was!! Thanks for the remedies Allie! I do find sleeping makes a huge difference just thinking my boss might not be to open to the idea !! Ha!! Melissa sorry to hear about the gagging that's gotta be awful :( but ladies we only have 3 weeks left and then we're 3 months!!!! Wierd! I told most people right away as well so hoping everything continues to go smoothly!


----------



## desiwannabmom

I will try but I guess I am meeting with more of a "business" nurse than a "real" one! I will try and tell them how I have no symptoms and I am concerned..may be they will listen? Fingers crossed!!

Sparkle, sorry you feel sick. Like usual I feel nothing....the cramps have gone away too...Now that the ectopic risk may have passed, I have been worrying about the baby not having a heartbeat or me having an MMC..I am so worried ALL THE TIME!!!!!!


Allie84 said:


> Hello ladies! :wave:
> Desi, too bad they won't do the doppler at your first appointment! Maybe you can talk them into it.


----------



## desiwannabmom

That sucks Melissa with the gagging. I hope you get relief soon.

As a side note, I have taken regular Womens one a day vitamins for a few years and started on prenatals 4 months before we decided to try and I am still on the same ones. I have always taken them at night right after dinner. I am using Nature Made.


Melissa29 said:


> I decided this morning that I was not going to take my vitamin until dinner time so that I wouldn't have any nausea at work. Well it hit me at like 3:00 and I started gagging. UGH I hate that feeling. Yesterday I was stopped at a red light and gagging in my car. I felt like everyone was watching me. My eyes were watering and I was miserable. I hope this ends soon.


----------



## desiwannabmom

hmm..I guess there is a 50% chance they are right hehe :)! 

I think I will just wait until Week 20 now that we area almost half way there....I just want to listen the HB and see the LO now but I think as soon as I get that wish, I will wish I knew if I was having a boy/girl. !



luckyalready said:


> Melissa, no need for me to hide it.. I told everyone the day I found out.. so Im good there. ;)
> Allie, I guess they have something to do with the amount of hormones/testosterone in your urine? Or something of the sort.. I guess they are not always 100% accurate but some of the companies guarantee it or your money back after you have the baby.. they are around $30.. so it would be fun to try one or two.. just to see.


----------



## sparklebunny

Desi, I know what you mean, I keep worrying about mmc's caus some people have them even with symptoms! It's so hard not to worry! But I'm sure we are all going to be celebrating around the same time with our little ones in our hands!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone. I took a mini break from here again, as I have actually been sick every day since last Wednesday. I still can't look at the baby books without it making me sick! lol

Went back to work yesterday after the school holiday and had a great first day back, no sickness or anything, then today I could smell the school lunch and was sick twice! I can't wait to get past this stage!

Glad to read that everyone's doing ok, and loving the bump pics. I am all fat and bloat, no nice little bump for me! lol


----------



## desiwannabmom

BabyShaw,
Where are you?! Haven't heard from you lately!


----------



## Sarah12

Lucky - your bump is incredible! I'm jealous! Does it come and go? 

Ok I'll warn you now this maybe TMI for some!! But has anyone else noticed an increase in creamy discharge? This past week I've had some everyday in my knickers ( so sorry! I did warn it may be tmi!) But anyone flee had this? 

My sickness is easing a bit- mainly just get it at night about 6ish! Ie now! But not as bad. Still exhausted though and falling asleep on sofa most nights! 

Hopefully have the energy to drag myself to the royal wedding tomorrow! Still optimistic for a late invite!! 

Xx


----------



## desiwannabmom

haha..say hello to Kate and William for me !


Sarah12 said:


> Hopefully have the energy to drag myself to the royal wedding tomorrow! Still optimistic for a late invite!!
> 
> Xx


----------



## luckyalready

Sarah, I havent had it as much with this pregnancy as my other.. But had to wear pantie liners everyday with my last.. thats a good solution, its totally a normal thing.


----------



## luckyalready

I had my first appointment today!!! And first ultrasound!! AHH!!
My little one was moving around so much.. my new due date is Nov 26th and the heartbeat was 171 .. doc says all looks perfect!! :)

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f207/luckylynndee/FirstUltrasoundApril28th.jpg


----------



## desiwannabmom

omg...lucky..the scan looks good but pardon my ignorance (it comes from never having seen a sonogram this early) which part is the head?


----------



## Sarah12

Ah! Lucky- that's wonderful! I imagine you ate thrilled. What symptoms are you getting now? 

I'm hoping the d/c is a good sign. I'm feeling so anxious of a MMC. My MMC in Jan was discovered at 11.5 weeks. Even though I've had regular scans I'm convinced 2 days later somethings gone wrong. It's petrifying! My husband and I have been on edge all of this pregnancy. 

X


----------



## luckyalready

Desi, the head it at the top, the biggest part of the body.. and its face left, so you can see his/her arms and then at the botton you can see little legs.. he/she was kicking around and almost jumping.. and their little arms were floating all around.. it was so wonderful to see!

The past few days, no real symptoms. I might be crazy but last night as I lay in bed I thought I was feeling the baby.. its the weirdest sensation and its really probably too early but I couldnt help but think it was him/her. Tiny little twinge/tingle movements just ever so slight and it wasnt gas because it lasted a good 20 mins.. I felt my first baby at 14 weeks no mistaking it.. so I heard its possible..very unlikely and rare, but possible.. so I will try and pay attention and see if it happens again.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Ahhh..now I see it!! The hands and the legs tooo...this is too cool! 

Where were you feeling the movements? Like down below near the pelvic area or above? I am just curious.


----------



## luckyalready

way low.. like above the pubic bone but a few inches below the belly button.. where it be sensitive to push if you had to pee.. LOL.. sorry couldnt think of another way to describe it.


----------



## luckyalready

My doc also did a 3D/4D look at it and you could see the little ear forming and the eyes and the little sprouts for fingers.. it was so cool.


----------



## desiwannabmom

heeheh...perfect way to describe it and on that note...I am off to pee !


----------



## Allie84

Oh wow lucky, that's amazing!!! Yay!!!! :hugs: What a great scan pic.


AFM, I heard little baby's heartbeat today!!! :cloud9: I had my 10 wk appointment...I thought it was tomorrow but double checked and it was today. I'm glad I checked! She found the hb with the monitor and said baby had a great strong hb and was beating between 160-170 bpm. :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

wow..Allie! Congrats! That must have been a great feeling!

I cannot say that I am not jealous of all you ladies :( just a tad bit!!!! Praying for Week 11 to be here SOOOON!!!


----------



## luckyalready

Awesome Allie!!! Such a good sound!! :)


----------



## November29th

Hey!! I'm new here! 1st time pregnant and due on 29th November!! Be good to chat to some people :)


----------



## Allie84

Hi :wave:


Okay I have question...do you girls ever get upset about stuff and worry about it?

Because I just had a stressful convo with my parents (who don't know I'm pregnant) and afterwards I felt a bit of cramping right where baby was today....it definitely rained on my parade!

But yeah, I always feel guilty when I'm upset or stressed but I guess it cannot be avoided in life.

Desi, push for a doppler at your visit! Explain that you're worried and would feel much better just knowing baby is in there (which he/she is). Maybe even exagerate a bit if you have to.....


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi ladies :wave:
@Lucky- That is the cutest scan picture! Congratulations!! I thought i was going mad but i'm sure i've felt the baby as well! It feels like tiny tiny flutterings! We might be wrong but it's nice imagining thats what it could be!

@Allie, I'm so glad you got to hear the heart beat! That's brilliant, you must feel calm now :) I need to hear or see mine again soon....

Desi hang on in there nearly 10 weeks which means 11 weeks is days away! I'm desperately clinging onto reaching 12 weeks. 17th May and I get to see LO hopefully wiggling around! 

Hi Nov 29th!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,

I am prepared to be dramatic next Tuesday. Lets see how far I can push them. 

As far as stress goes, yeah I have had those days but I always feel bad right after thinking I am 'harming' the little one in some way. But I guess all we can do is move on and try not to get stressed in the future :)!


----------



## Allie84

Isn't that the truth? Oh well, I'm trying to move on and enjoy that I heard the hearbeat today instead of worrying that I hurt the baby, but it's hard not to worry! I wish I understood exactly how our emotions transfer to the baby.


----------



## luckyalready

Sparkle! Thats awesome.. maybe we arent crazy, or maybe be are, but hey together is better than alone! lol 
Allie, why havent you told your parents yet? You just waiting to be in the clear?
I always thought both times I got preg I wanted to tell everyone right away, just because Id want the support if I lost it .. and because I cant hold in that much excitement! LOL I couldnt hold this baby in anyway, my belly wont go down! lol And Ive gained at least 12 pounds. WHOA. ugh.

Desi, I love how you say you are prepared to be dramatic!! Awesome! Get it in your head that you WILL hear or see something before leaving that office.. that way it might get easier to get crazy if they dont give you what you know you are having.
I gotta say, I dont understand why some docs want to almost keep it their little secret. I mean COME ON! There is a baby growing inside of us, of COURSE we want to see/ hear whats going on!


----------



## Allie84

It has been hard not to tell my parents but they are so over protective of me I kind of want to be treated normally for a bit haha. Also, they don't have any grand children yet so I would feel really bad if they got excited and something happened. I think my extra caution is because I had a loss....but my midwife today was really optimistic on my behalf and said everything was going perfectly and my risk of MC is reallly really low at this point. So I'm assuming that's the same for all of us! 

I'm currently laying in bed trying to undo my stress from earlier.....


When do you have your next appt or scan, Lucky?

Now I don't have another chance to listen to the doppler until 14 weeks and then no scan until 20 weeks, oh man, it feels ages away!


----------



## luckyalready

I understand what you mean Allie... they will be so excited when you do tell them!
My next appt is May 26th and I will be 13wks 5days
then I might be able to have my gender ultrasound on the next appt which is June 23rd and I will be 17wks 5days. My doctor is such a sweet guy that I think I could ask for anything within reason and get it. Last time I got an extra ultrasound because he didnt think he could for sure tell me boy or girl, so he did one the next appt and was able to tell for sure :) and he didnt charge me for it.
So if I dont get to have my gender scan in June I will probably have it at the next month appt, around July 21st, I will be 21wks 5 days then.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Speaking of parents, we haven't told either of our parents yet. My elder sister knows, a couple of our very close friends here in town know but we wanted to wait until we heard the HB to tell our parents. We just didn't think it would take this long. Now that it HAS taken this long, we are determined to wait. When I talk to them, I almost blurt it out...then stop myself. Allie, my parents are the same way. I just know how devastated my mom would be in case something were to happen. I just don't want to put them through that!


----------



## Allie84

That's exactly how I feel Desi! I can't wait to feel super confident and tell the world!! 

Okay so I found this yesterday and it says I'm having a BOY:

https://www.thebump.com/calculators/C...spx?MsdVisit=1

It's the Chinese Gender Chart....what does it say you guys are having?? :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

I had done the bump gender thing before and it told me we were having a girl!! I would LOVE to have a little girl :)!

My husband got a dream a year or so ago that we had a baby boy (even before we decided to try) and a couple of days ago I got a dream that we had a boy, so who knows!!

Has anyone done the Baking Soda test? Apparently you put baking soda in a cup, add your pee to it, if it fizzes its a boy, doesn't fizz a girl. Anyone tried it? I think we should all try it this weekend and update and see how the predictions turn out :)!

I think the link that Allie was trying to send is: https://www.thebump.com/calculators/ChineseGenderChart.aspx


----------



## Allie84

Oh yeah that is the correct link, thanks!

Ooh, good idea, let's do the baking soda gender test this weekend! :thumbup:

Does anyone ever get sharp pain in their cervix? I just noticed it this morning, every once awhile I get this OUCH! pain in my vagina, it must be my cervix. :shrug:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie, I got the sharp pain yesterday..just for a second and it went away..it was an OUCH pain like you described....not sure what that was...

Also, I have noticed that even though I am drinking the same amount of water, I am no longer getting up at night to pee! Not sure what that is about. It seems like a silly thing to worry about but I am worrying ;)!


----------



## Allie84

Your body is probably just so tired that you're sleeping right through it! Busy growing baby and all. :) Sounds like nothing to worry about. 

I'm not working today so I feel like I'm just sitting around obsessing over pregnancy today. Probably not healthy lol!!!

I'm also watching the royal wedding coverage. :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

heeh..I am Friday 'working' lol!


----------



## Allie84

Haha! ;)

Lucky, here is my 'bump' pic as promised. I am definitely a bit bigger around my middle...I can no longer comfortably button my pants, but I have yet to gain weight so I'm thinking it's a bloat bump! But that's okay. :)
 



Attached Files:







10wkalso.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## luckyalready

Allie you look fabulous! :) 
Been meaning to ask, where you born in 84? I was, Sept 14th.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks! Yep, I was born in 1984 as well. :) January 27th so I'm a bit older than you!


----------



## Sarah12

I'm down for a girl on the test! That would be lovely! Not least cos I can't think of any boys names!

Wasn't the wedding gorgeous! I went into Londonyesterday to watch. - the streets were packed! Amazing atmosphere! She looked so beautiful. It's our first wedding anniversary tomorrow so brought back lots of lovely memories- although I didn't have quite as much press coverage!


----------



## luckyalready

lol Sarah! Would have been so fun to be there.. but I recorded it on my DVR..(as it was on at 3 a.m my time!) and watched it as soon as I opened my eyes yesterday morning . beautiful!!

Okay so how much baking soda do we use?


----------



## luckyalready

OK!!
The baking soda results.

NO FIZZING = GIRL

we should keep a tally so we can find out whos were right and whos were wrong!


----------



## Allie84

Oooh, exciting! Did you use 1 TSP of baking soda?

I was up searching the house this morning before peeing and couldn't find any, so will have to do it tomorrow.

I'm also thinking of doing the Intelligender test.

I'm a little confused though becuase on thebump.com's Chinese chart it says I'm having a boy but on the Intelligender website the Chinese chart says girl. So there are different Chinese charts out there.

Last night I had a dream I had a miscarriage! It was so scary. I was so happy when I woke up and realized it was just a dream.


----------



## Sarah12

I'm confused- what do u do with the baking soda? 

X


----------



## luckyalready

Sarah, I put around a tablespoon of baking soda in a disposable cup.. and peed in another cup..(lol) then I pour a little of the pee into the baking soda ... if it fizzes, like a soda would then you are having a boy - if it doesnt have any reaction, its a girl. I was looking on another site and the girls had pretty great results! Over 80% accurate! whoa huh!?


----------



## sparklebunny

WOW!! I need to get me some baking soda! 

Had a sad day today :cry: had to give my beautiful rabbit away because i just can't find any space for him when we start doing the new nursery soon, and he's a house rabbit so he wouldn't survive outside....miss him so much already but it's for the best. I was finding it so hard to clean him out and everything.... :( 

OH took me out for dinner and a movie to cheer me up....worked a little bit X


----------



## Allie84

Aww sorry about your pet. :( Dinner and a movie is always great! What did you see? We just did that ourselves...we went and saw Prom, which is a kid's movie but whatever, I like cheese. And going out to eat was such a milestone for me as I haven't been able to do it in weeks! So my MS was a little better today and I ate a lot. Now I don't feel so well again but it was worth it haha! 

Lucky 80% accuracy, that's amazing!! I'm too tired to move now but I think I'll send Alex (hubby) out tonight to get me pickles (I'm actually craving them lol), paper cups and baking soda so I can do it tomorrow. :) 

Yay for another girl for you!


----------



## Allie84

Okie dokie, I just did the baking soda test and I'm not sure....there was not really any fizzing until I swished it around and then it got a little bit of white bubbles/fizz. Are we talking super fizzy vs. a little fizzy or not fizzy at all for a girl? :shrug:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Ok Girls..I woke up and did the baking soda test. I put a couple of tsps of baking soda in a cup, put my pee in it, and it didn't fizz AT ALL. When I swished it, it just made half a second of tiny tiny fizz and that is about it. May be a GIRL!!! I will be super super excited if its a girl!!!!!!!

We did the dinner thing last night with some friends. We went out with 5 other couples, one of them has a 4 year old, 3 others are pregnant with their first one right now and so you can imagine the whole talk revolved around babies. It was hard to keep my mouth shut and pretend I had NOTHING do with babies :D! I cannot wait to tell them all in a few weeks. All three of my friends are all due within a few weeks of my due date.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
The thing with Chinese Gender Charts is that 1) Chinese follow a Lunar calendar (as do Indians :)), 2) Some charts go by mothers age as on conception date 3) Some other charts go by delivery as on Delivery date. So a lot of factors depend on that and who knows what the original Chinese gender chart said? We will never know....


----------



## Allie84

Desi, wow how fun to have so many pregnant friends at the same time as you! Playdates galore! :) Well dont keeping your mouth shut, I bet that was really hard. Cool they are a bit ahead of you as you can get some labor tips. 

Ooh, it looks like a girl for you, too! Exciting. Did yours have bubbles at the top at all? Mine had a few bubbles that just sat there. 

Okay so today I have had a new sensation...it's like a sharp cramp that maybe feels like I've pulled or stretched a muscle. It has only happened when I go from sitting to standing and it's like I pulled a muscle in my uterus. :shrug: Any ideas?????


----------



## desiwannabmom

No bubbles Allie, just some fizzy sound. The baking soda was also pretty old. May be I should buy a new box and try?

Hmmm..have not experienced that cramp you are describing..may be someone else has?


----------



## sparklebunny

I've experienced that cramp a week ago! All seems fine though, just more stretching no doubt!


----------



## luckyalready

Desi that will be so cool when you announce that you're pregnant too!! :) 
My did no fizzing, no bubbles.. no nothing. Also all the online wives tale tests and the charts all say Girl for me. My fiance has one 10 year old girl and we have one 2 year old girl.. Im wondering if he is even capable of making boys?!! LOL. Im leaning towards wanting a girl more than a boy.. but I think its just because I know girls now :) He also wants another girl.. he says he isnt manly enough to have a son! LOL.. he isnt into realy into sports or hunting or many manly things I guess..lol I mean he is, but isnt really big into them.
Anyway.. I thinking Im going to try the ring on the string, or is it hair? IDK.. I will have to look it up and do that one tonight.
Im having AWFUL heartburn the past 4 days.. bring on the cosco sized tums smoothies!


----------



## desiwannabmom

I am with you on that heartburn!! While we were waiting for our table last night, I got this INTENSE heartburn and had to go get a glass of ice water from the bar just so I could get through the wait...

Another question - For those in the US, does your county run a mother & child program? I checked into mine last week and they have a special program for expectant moms and they said if I qualify, I can ring them up with questions and a nurse will answer them. The nurse will even do a Doppler every month if I want to do that. It is pretty cool but I have a feeling we make "too much" to qualify for it. We are meeting with a social worker tomorrow who is going to determine if we qualify, I am really hoping we do :)! Anyhoo, just thought I would throw this out there in case any of you ladies want to check into your county programs.


----------



## Sarah12

I went for a scan today- 10 weeks 4 days! Baby is looking good. Heart bumping away and the CRL is 36.8cm. Ive tried attcahing scan but wouldnt work! Its so sweet - if you look closely you can see babys eyes and it looks like its smiling! Which I think is adorable but it creeped my hubby out!! 

I did the baking soda test yesterday and no fizz at all.. Although im not sure if my pee to BS ratio was right! May have been too much pee as not even the tiniest fizz.. It was like id not added anything.


----------



## Sarah12

Allie- I get that pain quite a bit.. Especially when i laugh!


----------



## Allie84

Hi everybody!

Sarah, I don't think you're meant to add too much pee so it looks a girl result for you! We'll have to see if this right because so far we're all having girls? Yay for a great scan!

Desi, I'm not sure if my county has that but I will look into it for sure. Did you find out if you make too much? I imagine we might as well but I will check it out.

I had really bad MS last night, ugh. I thought it was going to start getting better, and if kind of did for one day. I was also really moody yesterday, so I must be getting hormonal.

How are you all doing?


----------



## desiwannabmom

So girls, I had my first nurse appointment. I did express my concern and said that I would have liked some confirmation and the nurse pretty much said they are not going to do anything today and they have a rule that says that the first heartbeat has to be heard by a doctor. Of course, the doctors had no time/appointments, so I didn't press too much. I figured I have waited this long, I can wait a week more! She just went over some basic information, drew blood to test for Iron, HIV, Hep etc and then a urine sample. On my Nov 10 appointment, I found out that they do the Doppler, a Pap Test and a Internal exam to check for Cervix, Uterus etc. I am waiting eagerly for that one (not for the Pap/internal but the Doppler)!

Regarding the county, we had the appointment last night. They have NO INCOME requirements and everyone qualifies. So it was great. The Social Worker was really nice, extremely helpful and spoke to us for an hour getting family history, giving guidance, resources etc. She then created a profile for us, set us up with a Nurse appointment on Thursday evening. She said that I could meet with the Nurse every month and could possibly schedule them 2 weeks after my regular dr. appointment so that I get to see the doctor at the practice or the nurse at the county health every 2 weeks, that way I can hear the heartbeat throughout the pregnancy every 2 weeks. BUT the kicker is that the Nurse at the county will NOT do the heartbeat until the doctor(at my practice) has already listened so she will not use the Doppler this Thursday. I think the advantage with the County Nurse is that she will be another resource for me so if I have any questions, I can just call them up and ask them since the Dr. Office seems so busy always. After you deliver, they will also have the nurse come to your home show you how to bathe the baby, help with breastfeeding etc. They also have other programs from birth to 5 years so all in all it seemed pretty helpful! Hope your local county offices have such resources too! 

I have also been feeling some nausea in the evenings, nothing major but that gag feeling that stays. It thankfully only lasts a couple of hours and then it goes away.


----------



## luckyalready

Sarah thats awesome!! So happy your scan went well! You might have to set up an account on Photobucket to host the picture.. once you upload it copy and paste the bottom link out of the 4 - I think it starts with ... then you just put the code in your reply on here. Hope that helps
Allie I was moody yesterday too.. and this morning I woke up with 2 zits.. hello hormones..ugh.
Desi that sounds like a cool program! We dont have many extra things like that around here, I live in Montana and we dont have a very high population, so any government or state run programs are pretty scarce as our taxes go towards other things.. dang!

I only got up once last night pee! Yay! I also woke up twice on my stomach, weird.. Im not even a stomach sleeper and it wasnt uncomfortable at all.. Im wondering if my bump is moving up higher? Not sure what week that happens...


----------



## desiwannabmom

I was a stomach sleeper pre-pregnancy and I have been doing the whole "sleep-on-your-left-side" routine lately but still wake up a few times in the middle of the night on my stomach!!! Apparently after 20 weeks or so it gets pretty hard to sleep on the tummy and I guess we will definitely feel uncomfortable, enough for us to wake up!
https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/sleepingpositions.html


----------



## Sarah12

Ive tried again with photo so hopefully this will work.. Can you see the eyes and smile??

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Cuba 007.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sure can. That is an amazing picture Sarah!!!


----------



## luckyalready

Awww so cute Sarah!!


----------



## BumpHope123

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you? I'm due on November 29th. Last year I had two MC's (with the first one, mc'ed at 6wks; with the second, baby stopped growing at 6.5wks but it wasn't diagnosed as a MMC until 10.5wks and I didn't miscarry until 12.5wks). :cry:

I was a bit hesitant to get too excited this time around and the weeks leading up to my first u/s were pure torture, but we have now seen our beanie twice with a strong heartbeat :happydance: (at a 7+1 and 9+3 u/s), which we had never seen with my previous pregnancies. At the last u/s, beanie even waved to us several times. So exciting!! So now I finally feel a little more relaxed, but I doubt I will ever be able to let go of my nerves. My DH took videos of both u/s with his cell phone so I get to see my beanie whenever I want, which is really nice. I missed things while actually having the u/s, since the MW moved the wand around so quickly, that I now see on the videos. I am also having a nuchal translucency scan done on the 16th. Looking forward to seeing beanie again! 

As for symptoms, I have had a lot of nausea (no throwing up though), fatigue, and back pain. Symptoms seems to be getting less, which hopefully is just normal at this point in the first trimester. But my back definitely still has its bad days. I have already gotten a pregnancy pillow which really helps my back at night.

By the way, I see that some of you have done the gender predictor tests. I haven't done one, but I just feel like it is going to be a boy. It will be interesting to see if "mother's intuition" is right or not. I would be happy with either of course, but probably a bit more ecstatic to have a girl...they are just so much more fun. :winkwink:


----------



## luckyalready

Hi Hope! :) So happy you joined us..and Im so happy you are growing a healthy baby!! I loved seeing my ultrasound.. so amazing huh? :) I am hoping for a girl too.. I tell everyone that Id be so happy with either, and really, I would.. but in my heart Im leaning more towards wanting another daughter.. but I wont tell the people around me because its awful when you know someone is hoping for one gender and they get the other.. its like a let down ..and I definitely dont want anyone to think Id be let down if I had a boy.. because it would amazing too. 
Ok Im rambling.
Anyone been having preg brain?! I say the dumbest things and forget what Im doing or what Im about to say daily.. arg! lol


----------



## Allie84

Hi BumpHope, welcome!! :wave: Sorry for your losses. I had an early miscarriage about a year ago. :hugs: How wonderful you've been able to see your baby twice now and have video! So cute. 

Sarah, I love the scan pic! Awww, so adorable, and yes I can see the eyes and smile.

Desi, awesome about the county program. What state do you live in? I researched this this morning and my county offers stuff for unwed mothers and teenage mothers but nothing for regular married people in their 20s. Oh, well. I also found a clinic that does a free u/s and pregnancy classes if you are 'considering your options'. It's an anti-abortion clinic. So, I guess nothing I can utilize. 

Sorry stomach sleepers, I can relate. I'm a back sleeper and I'm trying to sleep on my left side but it's hard, I keep waking up on my back. That link lists all kind of bad things about sleeping on your back. Maybe I need one of those pillows to stop myself.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
We live in Kansas. 

Bumphope,
Welcome to this thread!


----------



## desiwannabmom

So, I have a random question. My DH has been accompanying me to all the appointments so far and he will be there for my next one - pap, breast exam, Doppler etc. I have never had my DH in room for my regular paps and I am wondering if it would be awkward for him if he was in there for the preg. pap? Is that 'normal'? I am guessing it is because eventually they are in the Labor & Deliv. with you but I just wasn't sure at the Dr. office. Those will prev. pregnancies what have you done?


----------



## Sarah12

OH My GOD LADIES, You are never going to believe the day I have had today. Its been horrible. And need to let you know there is a TMI wanring in this

I went into work this monring and started getting cramps but to be honest I thought it was more bloating and constipation. I ignored it for a few hours but then went to the loo. On my way to the loo i felt my trousers felt a bit damp aroud the crotch and basically got to the loo and I had bright red blood all down my legs to my knees, knickers were soaked through, it was all soaked into my trousers. We're talking MASSES of bright red blood. My heart just collapsed. I called my husband and we were both so upset. I went back to my desk ( thank god I was wearing balck trousers) packed up my stuff and just left without telling anyone. I went staright to hospital where I met my husband ( I had to get public transport to the hospital as its quickest way in London and aside topic here, but bloody typical but got to station as no trains were running as someone had committed suicide this morning and then all the tubes were delayed) I cried the whole way to the hospital on the tube and scared all the other passengers. I just couldnt believe this could be happenin after such a gorgeous scan yesterday.

Anyay I got to the hopistal where they mardy moody receptioist said they couldnt scan me as walk in closed at 11am and it as midday. I was stood there in tears with blood tripping down me legs. It was hideous. Then the radiographer who scanned me yesterday walked in and said that she'd see me. My husband and I went in for the scan but we knew it was game over. I lay on the plinth and then the radisographer amazingly and wonderfully said 'Babys fine!' She showed me the screen, its heart was beating away, it was kicking and wringling inside me and lookd fine!! I just couldnt believe it and couldnt stop crying. I was still bleeding heavy and didnt understand it. The doctors said they dont know whats causd this bleed but baby is fine and I am not more risk of miscarrying just because of a bleed... She said bleeding isnt dangerous. Im just in shock and so relieved. It was petryfying. I cant explain it. 

Ive been told to rest up and am now on the couch struggling to keep my eyes open. I feel exhausted. 

Anyway girls - that was my day. Horrible horrible experience but with a happy ending. I am now the most scanned woman ever- today made it my 7th!!

S xxxx

PS - Welcome Bumphope!


----------



## desiwannabmom

OMG Sarah, that must have been so scary!!! But I am glad it all worked out in the end.

One of my friends who now has a four year old and a two year old had this experience with her first one. After 12 weeks she had this unexplained bleed and she bled profusely like you are describing. When she went for an emergency scan, they found that the baby was happy and healthy. She went to have that healthy baby and another one 2.5 years later. They are adorable little girls! Her doctor couldn't explain the bleed and said sometimes it just happens.


----------



## Allie84

Oh Sarah, that must have been just so frightening! :hugs: I am just so glad you were seen and you were okay. I don't understand how the receptionist could just sit there and say you can't be seen. :growlmad:. I'm so glad baby is in there and doing well. I'm sure you're exhaused from all of the stress and adrenaline, I can't even imagine. I hope you're getting some rest now. :hugs:

Weird thing is I had a dream about this same thing last night...I dreamed that I had bright red bleeding and went to the ER but they were making me wait, and then I woke up. 

Desi, I was wondering about that too, because at my next scan I'm getting a pelvic exam (no PAP though, had that done the month before my BFP). Hmmm, I hope someone with experience lets us know the norm, but I'm thinking I'll just keep hubby in there. They need to see what we go through being a woman! Hubby just had the Dr. do the turn your head and cough thing for the first time at his last physical and I was like HA! I've had Drs. literally exam me inside since I was 19 if you can imagine. Ah, to be a woman.


----------



## BumpHope123

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome!

Sarah - what a horrible nightmare to have to experience, but glad to hear that there is a happy ending. :flower: I'm sure you are mentally and physically exhausted...hope you can take it easy for a few days.

Allie & Desi - I think it's perfectly normal to have your hubby in the room with you at any or all prenatal visits. At my first one at 7 wks, they did a pelvic exam (no pap since I already had one less than a year ago) and breast exam with DH in the room. At this point having had two previous MC's which both had trips to the ER, my DH has seen it all. So I say go for it if that's what you want.


----------



## luckyalready

Wow Sarah!! What an emotional roller coaster you were on!!! So happy the baby is okay!! :)
Alli and Desi - I dont know about your docs but mine is super fast when it comes to the pap.. so even with my DH in the room, he didnt even notice the doc did it.. Also your man will see you in ALL of your wonderful glory come the birth of this baby.. so there is no turning back now!!! LOL Let him be a part of everything just as you are. It goes by so quickly - I remember after having my daughter, I missed going to the appointments! LOL it became such a routine and my DH and I got to experience the time together too. :) He didnt come to every single appt... but some and Im happy he did and be a part of this ones appts too :)


----------



## Sarah12

Hi girls. Been resting all afternoon. I still can't believe this morning. It was the worst feeling. Truly petrifying. What really scared me was that my miscarriage I had in January was at 11 weeks which would be this week. I just felt like there was something wring with me. 

I've contacted work and am working from home rest of week. Hubby isn't letting me do anything. I go to make a drink and he's shouting at me. Bless him. When he arrived at hospital today he looked a mess. We're both in shock. 

Oh and top the stress we're having to move house this weekend!


----------



## sparklebunny

Oh Sarah, that's horrible! What a nightmare day :( I'm glad u and baby are ok, best scanned baby ever!! How is everyone ?? :wave: I've been off for a while, feeling a bit sorry for myself with horrific nausea! But we're nearly 11 weeks!! Can't believe it! My bump is taking on a life of it's own! And my daughter keeps listening to it! Fell asleep for an HOUR underneath my desk at work today!! Not good! My opinion on the pap and hub thing is take him with you! Why not!? They're gonna see far worse in 6 months! Xx


----------



## desiwannabmom

hehe thanks girls. I will take the husband. I am NEVER comfortable with paps. I just tighten up and don't relax..hmm...I will have him stay near by head hehe! I don't know why my doc is doing a pap, I had got one about 6 months ago. 

My husband is insisting that he will come to ALL appointments. We will see if that holds true or not because the nurse told me that after the first appointment, my appointments will only last 10 minutes.


----------



## Allie84

I guess I'll have hubby in there too, he needs to get used to it! :haha:

How is everyone today? 

Sarah, hope you're doing well. :hugs:


----------



## luckyalready

Hi girls!
Man oh man yesterday I was in some bad shape.. I had the worst back pain and internal pain, like my stomach was having sharp pains.. It worried me and I couldnt do much.. I couldnt eat much and I hadnt pooped in two days. Lets just say I feel a thousand times better today.. phew!!! lol
Here is my 10 weeks 5 days pic.

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f207/luckylynndee/MAY4WEEK10.jpg


----------



## Allie84

CUTE!!!! Look at that bump. :)

Glad you're feeling better today, sounds like constipation pains, ouch! 

I am currently obsessed with fruit and sometimes its all I can eat, especially in the evenings when MS kicks in, so I'm really not having that problem :haha:


----------



## Sarah12

Wow- lucky- your bump is fab! I don't have anything! 

I'm doing ok today- not done anything but lie on the sofa and watch episode after episode of Sex In The City. I had crampy pains again this morning similar to yesterday which freaked me out but they eased off. And bleeding has virtually gone- just some residue bits! 

I have had the biggest appetite past 2 days- been eating everything- just wolfed down a Chinese take out and ready to burst now. 

How much weight have people put on? I've about 3lbs down which has surprised me although did hardly eat first 8 weeks so guess it does make sense. Are people exercising at all? I normally do lots especially running & swimming but not done anything for 5 weeks because of bleeds. 

Hope everyone doing well.Xxx


----------



## BumpHope123

What a cute bump, Lucky!! I can't wait until I have a real bump. I have had a lot of lower back pain too, but even worse is the sharp pain I get in my really lower back/upper right butt. Ouch! :wacko: It is definitely better than in previous weeks though.

I've lost 3lbs too since I just can't eat much these days. I have been eating a decent amount of fruit. Nothing else sounds appetizing and then all of a sudden I will crave something out of nowhere that we don't have in the house anyway. :dohh: The other day I saw Oprah eat a corn dog on her show and then that's all I wanted. It was so random...normally I hate corn dogs, I think I've only ever had them once in my life. I ended up buying a veggie version that is actually really yummy, since hot dogs are a no-no unless heated to a certain temp.

I haven't been exercising. Early on I was too scared to due to my history and then I started having the back pain which just made it hard to even walk around. Now that that is easing up though, I'd like to at least get into a routine of taking walks if nothing else since we have a lot of trails in our neighborhood. And eventually I'd like to do a prenatal yoga class. 

Does anyone else feel like this trimester is dragging?? I wish it would hurry up and be over so my nerves can ease up a bit and so I can share the news with everyone. I've told a few friends and my mom, but it will be nice when we can share with everyone. DH is telling his parents in person over memorial day but I think we may wait to tell anyone else until my 14wk u/s on June 2nd. Seems so far away!


----------



## luckyalready

Sarah... I put on 14 pounds already. Holy shit right?! Yeah I feel awful too.. It because I was eating very little carbs before getting pregnant and my body was constantly in ketosis.. now thats ALL I crave and I cant stop...lol I gained 51 pounds with my first.. and lost 30 pounds the first month and 8 weeks pp I had lost it all.. I guess my body just holds onto everything when I pregnant. :( urg.


----------



## Allie84

lucky, that was a fast weigth loss and you look fantastic so I wouldn't worry about the weight at all!! 

At my appointment last week I was maintaining my pre pregnancy weight, but this week I've only wanted to eat junk and I swear I feel bigger...I'm currently eating cookies 
(5 of them) and scared to go weigh myself lol! 

Yeah, and I've been scared to exercise as well. I do go walking the dog with hubby but then I poop out and walk back home while he continues. :)

bumphope, yes, I feel it is dragging a bit. I think we're going to wait until your 14 week appointment to tell everyone as well. I don't get an u/s then but we will hear the hb on the doppler that day.

Sarah, glad you are resting and enjoying SATC, sounds like a nice way to spend a day on the couch.


----------



## desiwannabmom

I gained about 3-4 lbs. I am mostly eating the same except for an additional cup of milk and a few more fruits than usual. It also helped that I barely had any nausea. That reminds me, we went out to Chipotle for lunch and I usually barely eat half of my burrito and bring the other half home but for the first time in my life I ATE THE ENTIRE CHIPOTLE BURRITO. Those who have eaten there before know what I am talking about!!!! My husband couldn't believe his eyes. And after that I had a piece of brownie for desert!!! I am blaming it all on the baby!

In doctor news, I have my NT scan scheduled. It is on May 19th. I finally found out today that insurance is going to pay for it. YAY!!


----------



## luckyalready

Thank you Allie.. I hope that I can bounce back that quickly with this baby too.. HOPING! :0)
Desi! Awesome!! Thats so exciting

Im kind of feeling like this isnt dragging.. I mean at first I thought it was going to be forever until I was out of the first tri.. but now Im thinking, oh my! It will be soon.. I have so many things going on lately, and my sisters wedding in June 18th, so I have a lot to do before then and Ive been procrastinating.. and if you procrastinate the dates sneak up on you FAR too fast!! lol


----------



## desiwannabmom

I just feel like these last two weeks are DRAGGING!! That is probably because I have literally been counting days/hours until I get to hear the Doppler and then another 10 days for the Ultrasound etc!! I cannot wait till May 19th!


----------



## Sarah12

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh! I had another bleed last night. I was lying on couch and started getting some cramps ( its so hard to know if cramps are ligamant cramps or scary cramps) 

I just got into bed and then felt the blood. I tried not to worry as the hospital said i might bleed and only should come back if its really really heavy, big clots and im in loads of pain. There was a pretty big clot last night but the bleeding eased in the night and has stopped now. So hard not to worry though.. Its so frightening. I called my GP today and she said to stay resting and tried to reassure me all will be ok.. especially as I saw the baby and HB after my bleed on Wednesday. 

Whys it so stressful!!?? Ive also come out in all these horrid ulcers on my cheeks, chin and in my mouth and my lips have swollen up. Attractive hey! Doctors say its cos im so run down and with all the blood loss. I dont do things by halves!

A friend is on her way over with a new supply of samitory towels, and some groceries for me as I cant go out! And we're moving house tomorrow. Its too crazy!

Hope everyone else is having it easier!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Awwww...Sarah!! HUGS to you! I cannot imagine being in your shoes. I hope the bleeding goes away for good and doesn't come back. I cannot believe you are MOVING! Hope your DH can handle all of that alone or do you have any friends helping?


----------



## rossi46

Hello
I'm due 28th November. First scan on 16th May, can't wait


----------



## Sarah12

We're not moving by choice! Our house has got water damage from a neighbours pipes last year so insurance company has moved us to a temporary flat. We now have to move out of this one as lease is up but our house is still not ready! So have to move again and then in 3 months move back again!! Good thing is as its insurance job then we can get removals men to do alot. But still a huge stress. Just changing council tax, electric, gas etc takes forever!! Let alone packing! 

Bed rest is boring! Ran out of SITC's to watch and cant stop eating chocolate!


----------



## Allie84

Oh, Sarah, that sucks so bad!! :hugs: Even though you have Drs. reassurance, it's still really scary I'm sure. I read stories on here all the time about women who bleed through their entire pregnancies and have healthy babies, but goodness it's frightening. 

Hope you're not doing too much moving this weekend. And hopefully you arent moving far!

edit: just read about the movers, that's good!

Welcome Rossi! 

I just cannot believe Im a LIME today?!?! I just don't feel like there's actually a little living lime inside me, its crazy! Do you girls feel like you have a lime in you?!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Welcome Rossi!

Sarah - hope the house will be ready before the LO comes! And Chocolate cures EVERYTHING :)! Just curious, do you have an equivalent of Netflix in the U.K? 

Quick question - I have been feeling this "pulling" sensation in my vagina the last few days..hard to actually describe the sensation..not painful but just something that has been happening...is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## desiwannabmom

HAHA! Lime is still a few days away for me :)! I am still a prune hehe! I was talking to my County Nurse yesterday and she said that you in a week or two, we will actually be able to feel our Uterus. She said that at this point it is either right at the Pelvis, JUST starting to come up. She said to start at the belly button and keep going down to feel for a "hardness" and that is the Uterus. I tried it last night lying down and I thought I felt something hard but it was only the size of a quarter may be? Let me know what you feel if you try it!


----------



## Sarah12

Desi- Im not sure what netfix is? The perk is we get a brand new flat out of it.. Stress is moving and dragging myself round DIY stores picking kitchens. bathrooms , tiles, lighting! I had no idea picking a toilet could be so difficult. To think i used to believe a loo was just loo! 

I dont feel like ive a lime ( or baby!) in me! im desperate for 12 week scan to feel more confident and tell people. Talking about it may feel more real. Only a handful of friends know and as im on bed rest I think people think im being very anti social! 

Alli im 11 weeks today too - so you due 25th Nov?

And im confident I would have no idea if I found my uterus!!

xx


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sorry Sarah :D! Netflix is a home based DVD service, you have an online queue for DVDs and they send one in the mail/post, you return it via the mail/post and you get a new DVD to watch etc. You can also watch movies a whole bunch of TV shows online. It has been my savior this pregnancy when I am relaxing on the couch and all I want to do is watch reruns of my favorite shows :)!

That new flat does sound exciting!! I think we just have too many options these days...I always thought a sink is a sink until now..we are looking for a new one now and I am aghast at the number of options....

Regarding the Uterus finding, the Nurse did say that at around 13/14 weeks it is very obvious and hard to miss so I guess we will wait and see...


----------



## Sarah12

Ah- yes we have a few companies that do that service - infact i think in the bottom of one of our packed boxes I have a leaflet for one month free! Good idea! We record stuff on Sky but then my hubby get sulky if i watch things without him!! Is it really embarassing to say im hooked on Jersey Shore!


----------



## desiwannabmom

I am officially hooked on Mad Men!!


----------



## Sarah12

Whilst Ive time to kill can someone tell me how I get a cute signiture thing that youve all got? Your ladies with the bump, fruit and count down...?!

x


----------



## cantwait86

desiwannabemom- I LOVE MAD MEN! I was hooked from the start, but havent seen any of the third season - has it started? When we started trying we cut back on alot of our expenses and I had to turn off all of our premium programming. I think I might start renting the DVD's for the seasons I've missed from netflix - it is the best show ever! I just realized how much I miss it. 

On another note - I really need a bumpbuddy - I am due Nov 20th/21st. Anyone interested? We could keep each other company (online ofcourse!) when our hubby's/OH's arent being so nice to us  !! Any takers? I want to have a buddy to add to my signature like all the other ladies on here - Im so jealous sometimes! congrats to you guys on your LO's!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sarah,
For my first one, I went here:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/

For my second and third one, I went here:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/default.aspx

You generate teh ticker and copy past the BBCode into your Signature. The signature is located under Quick Links Menu > Edit Signature.

There is a rule on how long the tickers should be. That post is here: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/15884-signature-rules-tips-options.html

Hope this helps!



Sarah12 said:


> Whilst Ive time to kill can someone tell me how I get a cute signiture thing that youve all got? Your ladies with the bump, fruit and count down...?!
> 
> x


----------



## Sarah12

Just testing if its worked!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Cool!! It looks great :)!


----------



## Sarah12

Yay!!! If only L looked like that in silhoutte!


----------



## BumpHope123

Wow, some of you are a lime already! A few more days to go for me until I'm a lime. I can't even imagine how a lime sized baby would manage to fit in there right now without me feeling it! :) I tried to feel my uterus but no luck. :cry:

Sarah - I feel so bad for you having to go through all this bleeding...sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - I haven't had that pulling sensation you asked about. Did you ask your nurse about it? It's probably just growing pains and nothing to worry about as long as it's not painful.


----------



## desiwannabmom

I had an hour long meeting with the nurse last night and I totally forgot to ask that question. I am writing it down so I can ask my dr. at my Tuesday appointment. I found this really cute book that I am keeping in my purse so when I think of a question, I can write it down so when I go for my appointments I am not scrambling/forgetting!

I also got ALL of my appointments with the dr. until Dec 06. As I was putting them on my calendar, everything seemed very real all of a sudden!!


----------



## BumpHope123

Oh wow, all appointments through Dec! That is great. They haven't scheduled me that far ahead. Just have my NT scan on May 16th (it's done at some clinic where they specialize in them, not with my regular MW/Dr.), follow-up on June 2nd (since I insisted they see me more regularly), and then my anatomy scan on July 12th. I wonder how advanced the NT scan equipment is and if they can give us a guess on the gender yet?? It will probably be too early but that doesn't mean I won't ask! :haha:


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi guys! OK, who's felt a pulling behind their belly button recently?? And is anyone super tired? I feel like i did in the first few weeks. I slept for 11 hours last night! I was still knackered this morning! Ps I'm hooked on anything Kardashian!....and Jersylicious!


----------



## Allie84

Desi, I have felt that pulling in my vagina. I feel like I have felt every senstation under the sun! I get all kinds of pulls and twinges and stretches.

Oh wait, I don't think I've felt the pulling behind the belly button like you, though, Sparkle. That will probably be next! :) 

So, is everyone getting an NT scan? :shrug: My clinic doesn't offer them...I just looked it up online and I'd have to drive over 3 years to get one and they won't do it without a referral. My clinic just does the triple screen thing at around 16 weeks.

Yeah, I'm pretty tired Sparkle. I've been sleeping about 10 hours a night (I just started a new job from home so I'm lucky I get to make my own hours), but this morning I woke up at 5 am and felt really hot and uncomfortable so got up to watch TV and I've been up now since 5. :sleep: I'm wondering if I'll make it without a nap.


----------



## Allie84

cantwait86 said:


> On another note - I really need a bumpbuddy - I am due Nov 20th/21st. Anyone interested? We could keep each other company (online ofcourse!) when our hubby's/OH's arent being so nice to us  !! Any takers? I want to have a buddy to add to my signature like all the other ladies on here - Im so jealous sometimes! congrats to you guys on your LO's!!

Good idea!

Really none of my 'bump buddies' in my siggy are due around the same time as us but we were TTC together so they're still bump buddies, just with bigger bumps. :)

I think we should think of a name for our group on this thread so we can add our 'group name' to our siggy and then ALL be bump buddies! 

If that sounds like a good idea to everyone...


----------



## BumpHope123

Sparkle - I grew up in Jersey and for about 4 years in my early 20's, I used to go to the Gatsby Salon they feature in Jerseylicious. :haha: It was nothing like what they show on tv...they have completely redone the salon (though it was nice to begin with) and obviously hired drama-filled hairdressers just for the show. :winkwink: 

Also, I haven't felt any pulling behind my belly button. Last week I felt super tired, like how I felt early on in the pregnancy. This week, I haven't been sleeping well at night, but then don't seem to want to nap during the day either. Go figure!

Allie - what is a triple screen? Is it just a blood test? My prenatal screening consists of a blood test between weeks 10 and 13+6, the NT scan, and then another blood test between weeks 15 and 20 I think. They refer to all three as "full integrated screening" but you have the option of doing one, two, or all of the parts of it (the more you do, obviously the more accurate the results). By the way, my health care has to give me a referral too for the NT scan since they don't do it.


----------



## Allie84

Yes, the triple screen the bloodtest that they do after week 15, so it sounds like you will still be getting that done as well. It checks for Downs, Trisomy 18 and the other Trismony disorder. 

I just spoke to a nurse who called actually (I'm visiting a new practice to try out on Monday and then I'm going to choose between my current one and this new one...they are the only two in town and I really want to get the best care) and she said that they don't normally do the NT scan and bloods unless you are high risk or have a family history of genetic disorders. 

She said if I really wanted it I could talk to the Dr...but then she told me that on Monday, I'm getting a dating ultrasound anyways!!! :happydance: I'm so so excited! I didn't think I'd be seeing baby until 20 weeks (as that's when my current practice would do one). Now I get to be excited/nervous about an ultrasound on Monday. Eek!


----------



## Melissa29

My doctor has mentioned the NT and the other blood test. She said that less than 25% of people in my area have them done. She also said that 95% of people on the east coast get them. I don't think I will.


----------



## desiwannabmom

OMG Allie, very happy that you will get a scan this Monday.

Our office is doing an NT and blood work along with it. They said they do some other testing between 16-20 weeks for people who do not get an NT and since I am getting the NT, they will not do the 16-20 testing. Not sure what the name of it is. 

I also like the idea of the group buddy thing :)!


----------



## sparklebunny

Hiya Bump! Can't believe you went to the salon! LOL! That's so cool for me anyway I'm a Londoner! All my family are in the US but in Florida and New York.

Allie i so think we should have a sig name! What u thinking??


----------



## Allie84

I would do the NT if it was routine up here but it's really not in my area, and as I'm getting a scan anyways I will just opt for the blood work...I think. I'll see what the doc says on Monday! Eek, cannot wait. 

Hmmm, we'll have to think of a name. There's a general November thread already (the chrysanthemums I think) so we will have to be different somehow since we're just the end of November.....

For example the Disco Testers in my siggy is from a June/July TTAL testing thread I was on last summer and it's still going strong, random name from a convo that was going on in the thread. 

Ack it's Friday afternoon and my creativeness is out the window! :dohh:

ETA The only think I can think of right now going on at that time is winter or Thanksgiving, and we have UK girls on here who don't have Thanksgiving. Hmmmm.


----------



## luckyalready

Wow, hello chatville!! LOL.. so excited for you Allie.. bump thats cool about your appt being scheduled! Sparkle I love the kardashians! Welcome Rossi and cantwait!!
I love the idea of a name for us all.. what about something to do with it being 11/11 ..So like - Eleven Eleven Mommies.. or something? for short we could me the eem's ...Or.. Sweet Novembers
Idk.. whatever you all decide on is cool with me :)


----------



## Sarah12

Love the idea of a group name.

Out of interest are any of you going to buy Dopplers? After my week Im thinking of it!

Best go - Ive got a house to move!!

xx


----------



## Allie84

Probably not on the doppler....though I would LOVE one, I hear too many stories about people not being able to find the hb and I would probably have a heart attack! I dunno, though, so tempting.

Good luck with the move this weekend!

Lucky, I love the idea of something with eleven eleven...it's a lucky combination after all!!!! :)


----------



## sparklebunny

What about Elevenses? ( pronounced eleven-sees!) In London that's what we call brunch at 11am and that's when people like to have a good old chat!...? Throwing it out there!


----------



## Allie84

I love elevenses!!!! It makes me think of Lord of the Rings! :)


----------



## sparklebunny

LOL ! Cool! Let's see what other people think too! Elevenses anyone ??


----------



## Sarah12

Ohhhhwwwa! I'm feeling so sorry for myself at the moment. Moved house yesterday but really didn't do much - just sat on a chair and told people where to put things. Then last night started to get a headache which got worse and worse. I was in bed at 9pm and felt like my head was going to explode. Ive never had a migrane before but can only assume it was that as the pain was incredible and at 4am I was sick. Was horrible. 

Headache eased this morning but concerned as never had migrants before. And the little research I've done said most migraine sufferers find they go in pregnancy due to hormone balance. I can cope with it all so long as baby on but so worried things going wrong. It's been a he'll of a week! I'm not sure if should go to GP or just toughen up! 

Been invited io friends for lunch today and too scared to go incase I push myself and bleeding/ headache comes back.


----------



## desiwannabmom

I like Elevensees too ;)! It is creative. Hopefully all of us will give birth in the eleventh month. My dr. office scheduled my for a Dec 06 appointment. REALLY hoping I won't need to go that one hehe..


----------



## desiwannabmom

Question for you all - for the last week-10 days or so my right butt cheek is hurting, esp. when I sit on the floor or move my leg weird or things like that. Its not unbearable but only hurts when I move a certain way. I just thought it was a ligament pain/muscle pain and it would go away soon and didn't associate that with the pregnancy. Now when I google it says it might be the sciatic nerve? Anyone have any experience with that? I forgot to mention to the nurse last week, I will have to ask the dr. on Tuesday.


----------



## sun

Just popping in here! Didn't know there was a specific group - but my due date is November 28!! I'm pg with #2! xx


----------



## sparklebunny

:wave: Hi Sun! Welcome!

How are you today ladies??

Desi, glad to hear you like the name too! Might just stick! I've heard of that sciatic pain before can be a nightmare. I would ask your Dr for some advice or maybe he/she may have some remedies? Hope it gets better soon!

My nausea seems to be getting better and i feel vaguely normal (7.45pm british time) Normally right about now i would be throwing all my dinner up but i really don't feel to bad at all! YAY! Fingers crossed it still means everythings fine and it's only because i'm getting closer to 12 weeks! only 5 days! YAY! :happydance: Bring on that scan on 17th!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Ladies, 
Quick update - I was on my feet most of the day today - went shopping for some home improvement and garden stuff and just got home and had some brown blood on my panties. When I wiped I saw some brown blood but nothing when I wiped second time. I am extremely worried and I am also cramping on the right side. I am on the bed now resting. Please keep me in your thoughts. Will update soon if I have something else to share.


----------



## Allie84

Desi, sorry to hear that, it's so scary, I know! :hugs: From reading the first-tri thread it's _really_ common for that to happen, and brown blood is nothing to worry about. However, my first thought was this is your 'in' to checked out as you haven't heard or seen baby yet. I bet if you called your Dr. in the morning they would scan you (or if you felt like braving it, urgent care or something). You could press that this is the first spotting you've had and you're also getting cramps. Or you could wait it out if you want, as it's really not worrying...I just think I would take the chance to get looked at If I hadn't yet. :hugs: A lot of ladies on the first tri forum have been scaned and checked out when they were worried from spotting. 

For what it's worth I was on my feet out and about much of the weekend and I am noticing some cramping right now. Time to rest I think! I also have gotten that butt pain you mentioned in your last post. 

Sparkle, glad the nausea is easing up as you've had it sooooooooo bad. I am sitll getting MS in the evenings but as I've not thrown up at all I'm just kinda getting used to it. It's definitely getting better during the day for me, though. 

Welcome, Sun! :wave:

Sarah, are you sure it was a migraine? I've gotten one or two killer headaches since being pregnant, and I think they are hormonal headaches and pretty common. Probably also the stress of moving. Sorry to hear about it, though, yuck, just what you need! :hugs: Hope you feel better tonight.


----------



## o2luvjesus

Hello ladies... Mind if I join you? I'm due Nov. 25th with #3. I've had 7 miscarriages. I have PCOS, antiphospholipid antibody syndrome, and low progesterone. Currently taking Heparin injections, progesterone supplements, and baby aspirin. Excited about my scan this Wednesday!


----------



## o2luvjesus

Wanted to add for Desi, I'm sorry you're going through this scary time. It sounds like you just did too much. Could your doctor squeeze you in tomorrow just to listen to the heartbeat... just for peace of mind? I bled like a period with my son and daughter until 12 weeks. I've spotted off and on with this one. I also had some cramping yesterday but I hear the hb on the doppler. I've had 7 miscarriages and can tell you the cramps are HORRIBLE. Worse then a period and run all the way across your lower tummy. The cramps on the sides are usually just ligament stretching. Try to rest and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Thanks, Allie and o2luvjesus. I napped for a couple of hours and woke up feeling much better. The cramps were gone and the I hadn't spotted any. I am just hoping it stays this way. I had spotted once at 4 weeks and then at 6 weeks but nothing after that so I assumed it had gone away. It just seems agonizing because of the fact that I will be 11 weeks tomorrow and so close to the end of first trimester.

I don't think my Dr. will see me tomorrow since I already have an appointment scheduled with her on Tuesday. She will use the Doppler then. I will just have to hang on for a couple days longer!!

Welcome Sun and o2luvjesus!


----------



## Sarah12

Desi- Sorry about your spotting and hope you are doing ok. I know how scary it is. But try not to worry- remember I had gushings of blood last week and baby was still ok.. The radiographer told me that blood doesnt = miscarriage. Just a word on cramps- with my recent bleeds Ive had cramping which was low and central and very scary as quite painful. But again I was told this is normal as we will cramp to try and extract the blood- which is why we get pain during periods. So even cramping isnt a sign of m/c. But 02luv is right with side cramps being RLP ( i just dont want you to worry if you did get some central) Let us know how you go and thinking of you. I bet tuesday seems ike forever away. 

Allie- im not sur if was migrane or headache. I have had headaches duing this pg but this was just SO painful and far worse than any headache ive had. And I was phyicallt sick so self diagnosed a migrane! That was the first time ive been sick since being pg- all the other ties ive just felt nauseus. But then Sunday my headache had gone and I threw up again at lunch time.. Go figure! Dont quite get it as I thought m/s eased off at this stage so not sure why im being sick now! I only managed to eat 3 pieces of toast yesterday- i'm now 4lbs down on my original weight which is worrying. Esp I am was pretty slim to start. Looking forward to appetite coming back and being able to go nuts on food! 

Welcome Sun and O2luvjesus. 

x


----------



## desiwannabmom

Thanks Sarah! I woke up feeling better than normal this morning. No cramping, nothing in the undies. What a relief that was. I didn't get a good nights sleep though because this was on my mind and I kept waking up to go check. I had put on new white sheets and I was worried that I would bleed through at night and ruin the bed LOL! The things we worry about. Yes Tuesday seems so far away, esp. because my appt. is at the end of day! I will just try to keep myself busy at work today and may be I won't think about this as much.


----------



## Sarah12

I know what you mean about checking for blood. Since last Wednesday I have been convinced at least a dozen times im bleeding again and I go to the loo every about 30 mins to check for blood. Im not sleeping well either and when I am I am dreaming about it! So stressful! And some people have such easy pregnancies!


----------



## Sarah12

Allie- Did you have a scan today? How did it go? x


----------



## BumpHope123

Welcome Sun & o2luvjesus!

DH and I woke up yesterday so excited to spill the beans to everyone on mother's day, even though we were going to wait until my 14wk scan. So we ended up telling our immediate and extended families since we know that if we tell my in-laws, the extended family will find out anyway as they really can't keep a secret (we'll wait to tell friends until 14wks). Mostly it was a good experience, but several people (aunts/uncles on DH's side) said, "take care of yourself this time" which really just irked me to no end. I mean, what exactly is that supposed to mean?!? That I didn't take care of myself in my last two pregnancies that ended in MC?!?! UGH! If I was careless or did something I wasn't supposed to do, I could maybe understand the comment (even though it's still none of their business), but I'm so paranoid and super careful about everything!! I did tell a close friend earlier on and she is about 10 weeks ahead of me and warned me that once we told people we would get all sorts of annoying advice and comments, so I guess I should just chalk the comments up to people being stupid and having nothing better to say. But man, it sure got my blood boiling after about the 5th time! :growlmad: 

On a more positive note, I woke up to a 'Happy Mother's Day for Mommy-to-be' card from DH which was really sweet. :flower:

Desi - sorry to hear about your bleed. Sounds like everything will be okay though...I've always heard that brown blood is nothing to worry about (but of course it's impossible not to worry). And the fact that it and the cramping have stopped is a great thing too! Now it's countdown until your first u/s! :happydance: I have also had that upper butt pain since week 5. It can be a nightmare at times. My lower back pain has pretty much disappeared now but that upper butt pain is still there. I have found that my pregnancy pillow helps at night. Perhaps tylenol would help too if it gets too bad, but I haven't been taking it and have just been dealing with the pain...it's so sudden and painful at times that I have startled DH with a scream or two. :haha:

02luvjesus - I'm on progesterone suppositories. I haven't been tested for low progesterone, but given my history of MC's and the fact that I have a short luteal phase, I asked the Dr. to prescribe them this time around. I'm terrified to stop them in a few weeks. When will you be stopping? Are you stopping cold turkey or reducing your doses over a period of time?

I like the Elevenses name too!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Thanks BumpHope! I think people should think twice before they make statements like that. I was speaking to my nurse the other day and she said there is really NOTHING that you can do to prevent a MC from happening. She then said, "well yeah, if you were drinking, smoking and doing drugs, I would say yeah there is SOMETHING you can do to prevent it but the way you live there is nothing that you can do"...


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - I am desi too, and at times I feel like the older generations can just be so tactless and not think before blurting things out. I think they honestly believe they are giving you words of wisdom when it's just bs. Perhaps it's a cultural difference between them and younger generations that have grown up in the states. But still, I totally agree, they should think before blurting things out! I am just going to have to resolve to try my hardest to ignore tactless comments, otherwise it is going to be a long 9 months!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Hiya fellow desi! :)!

Yes, it could be generational. We haven't told our families yet (except my sister), we will only tell them after we hear the heartbeat tomorrow. I know that both our parents will be extremely supportive and let us be but I just didn't want the word getting around to the so called 'extended' families and have something happen - just didn't want to deal with the drama!


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls!

Welcome 02luvJesus! 

Bumphope, sorry about the big mouths raining on your parade. Yes, I agree it must generational but definitely tactless! :hugs:

Desi, soooooooo relieved to hear all is well! I can't wait for you to hear that little heart beat tomorrow, it will then feel so much more real! Today I was like, there can't be a baby in there, and then there he/she was.

Yes, I had my scan today! It wasn't a great u/s machine, just one of those ones they wheel in the Drs. room, but I have a few pics attached. Baby is sucking his thumb in the second one.

The Dr. almost gave me a heart attack during the scan, though. She couldn't find the baby for the longest time! She kept frowning and then Alex (DH) was frowning and the screen was turned away. Eventually she found him/her (after asking if my uterus was tilted). Then she told me the baby was in a bad position and I was like what?!?! But she clarified she meant a bad position to get a good picture. 

Baby measured 4.4 cms and 11 weeks 2 days. :) We could see the heartbeat beating away on the screen. The baby wasn't moving around much though which worried me but luckily I had read on BnB to cough, so I did and it made the baby shift around start sucking his thumb. :cloud9: I don't know if I should be worried baby wasn't super wriggly? 

I still haven't decided whether to go with this new Dr. or stick with my old one. :shrug: I was happy I got a scan and they seemed really thorough but it was all very old and the Dr. wasn't the comforting type. She was really lecturing me on things like stress levels and pooping, etc. 

Oh yeah, and I wonder what that dark spot on the left is? 

I hope everyone is having a good day! I can't wait to see some more scan pics!
 



Attached Files:







scanpic5911.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5









scanpic6911thumbsuck.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## desiwannabmom

OMG Allie...I was waiting for your post!! I am so glad everything went so well! Very happy for you. I cannot imagine how 'real' it must have felt to see the baby!! Now that you got the scan, you could go back to your original doctor(?)! 

Now I CANNOT wait for my appointment tomorrow!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - congrats!! I feel like I have had the exact same experience. My dr's office uses the same roll-in ultrasound machines. They are such a huge healthcare provider that you'd think they'd have something more state of the art, but nope. And then, the first time I had the u/s, all we saw at first was an empty sac for a few seconds at first (both DH and I told each other later that we freaked out on the inside), but then the MW found our beanie. I have a tilted uterus too so that must be why. And, just today I was looking at our pics and wondering what that dark spot is off to the side. I have the same thing! Thought for a second that maybe it was another sac for a twin! Hehe, I think my mind is just getting carried away and now that I see you have one too, must be something normal. :haha: Also, at my 9wk+3dy scan, our beanie waved to us several times but no other movement. I think it's perfectly normal for beanie not to be moving around. Maybe he/she was taking a nap...after all, it's hard business doing all that growing. :winkwink:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls!!!

Bumphope, I'm happy to hear you've had the same experience. Well, sorry that you panicked like I did because that sucked! They should get some better technology with all of our money that goes into healthcare! Someone else suggested the black spot is probably my bladder blocking the view, and it makes sense. 

Desi, I'm still not sure which Dr. to pick, ahhh! I guess I'm more comfortable with my old one still, but this one I went to today will let me see a Dr. instead of a midwife which is nice. I'm just not sure! I have another appointment to meet the Dr. (today was a physician's assisant) next week so maybe I will put off my choice until then. 

Oh, which reminds me, have any of you been told who will deliver your baby?
At my frist OB, it's just whoever the midwife on duty happens to be, so you are meant to meet them all. At this new practice, it will be your Dr....as long as it's business hours! Otherwise it's the on call Dr. 

Desi, I can't wait for tomorrow for you!!!


----------



## BumpHope123

Yup, I asked the MW at my first appt when I would get to choose the dr. who would deliver the baby and was a little disappointed with the response. She said that it would be whoever is on call at the hospital. Boo. I don't like that. Wouldn't it be nice to build a relationship with a dr. who you trust? My healthcare provider is a large HMO. I actually really like them overall, but I find this one thing to be rather disappointing. Especially since I met a few dr.'s during my last miscarriage that I wasn't impressed with at all. Guess I just have to cross my fingers and hope to get a delivery dr. who I like. :shrug:


----------



## desiwannabmom

At our practice if you go into labor AND have the baby during 'normal' business hours you will get your doctor. If not, you will get who ever is on call. There is no going around that part. I have heard that at some other places you actually 'meet' and have at least one appointment with all the doctors who could potentially deliver your baby. I was hoping that was the case with our practice but not so much. I already got all my appointments and they are all with my doctor except for a couple of appointments that are with the nurse practitioner when my doc. is on vacation!


----------



## Allie84

I guess we could luck out and get our doctors on call...but that's just luck! Oh, well. As long as we all have healthy babies. :)

I'm currently a bit worried because I was drinking and swallowed wrong and had the worst coughing fit! At the scan today I did a mini cough and baby turned over, so I can't imagine how much a coughing fit jostled him or her around! Hope baby is okay. 

So is anyone good with graphic design or html and know how to design things for siggys?


----------



## Sarah12

Allie- Im so glad your scan went well. So adorable that your baby was sucking its thumb. Ive never heard about the coughing tactic before so I will try this next time. My little one didnt move loads either. A wiggle of its legs and arms but no gymnastics. 

Bump hope- I can so understand why your relatives comments would upset you. Very insensitve but shows an ignorance in their understanding of misaccriages. We told a few people about the baby a few weeks ago- because I thought id miscarried. ( we actually called and told close family and friends that id miscarried again and then called the next day after the scan to say baby ok! On the whole Ive found it good that people have known as ive had such a tough few weeks and theyve been a real help. Although i do feel a bit sat that to my close friends and family I'm not going to have the chance to announce the great news.. It was all such a shock with the threatened m/c when we told them! But Ill tel you what is annoying me ...my SIL keeps telling me off for calling the baby a baby! She keeps saying its just fetus and I shouldnt call it baby until its born! I thinks she is saying this as after the m/c in Jan I was so upset! And she says it stops you getting attached! But Im so attached already and like to think of it as a baby! Fetus is a horrible word! Anyway rant over! 

Ive not met my midwife or anyone yet. Which is tough as I have so many questions. I get to meet her next week for the first time. Its hard to go the whole of the first trimester without a midwife. I dont know if thats a UK thing or London! 

One question for you.. anyone else feeling like they need to pee all the time! The past week I constantly feel like I need to go and then when I do its like a teaspoon full!

Good luck today Desi- let us know how you go..

xxxx


----------



## desiwannabmom

Hey, H(Sh)e will be ready to ride the roller coasters as soon as they are born :D!


Allie84 said:


> At the scan today I did a mini cough and baby turned over, so I can't imagine how much a coughing fit jostled him or her around! Hope baby is okay.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sarah -
It IS a baby! Technically/Medically a fetus but to a would-be-mom, a baby! huh!

I am in my 11th week and am just meeting the doctor today since I found out but I have had the same doctor for regular yearly paps for the last 4 years so I have 'seen' her before. She may not remember me because it is just a once a year thing.

Regarding the peeing, I am peeing more but that is also because I am extra conscious of how much water I am drinking. I drank more than most people before the pregnancy but I have definitely been paying more 'attention'. When I pee though, I pee like normal not the tsp full like you describe but I have heard from other women that they experienced what you are experiencing.


----------



## Sarah12

I agree!!! It is a baby! Ive never heard anyone refer to their baby as fetus! But SIL says it to me everytime! I hate it as its like im being told i cant love it and get attached yet! I try to ignore it when I can! 

You're getting a scan today arent you? Not just meeting doctor?


----------



## desiwannabmom

Not a scan yet. I have my NT scheduled for next Thursday. Today it is going to be the Doppler, Pap, Pelvic and Breast exam (Looking forward to the last three, NOT!!!)


----------



## Sarah12

Ahhh! Well at least you get the Doppler. 

Is anyone worried about the NT result? I started thinking about it the other day and freaked myself! Which makes me wonder.... How old is everyone? Im early 30s.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Right now I am not freaking about the NT yet because I am busy freaking out about today's Doppler. If you talk to me after today I am pretty sure I will be freaked out about the NT next week. My main reasons for getting it done are 1) I get a scan. Otherwise I would have to wait until Week 20/21 for one. 2) My insurance is paying for it 3) We will be better prepared. I don't think we would have gotten the NT if our insurance wasn't going to pay for it. It is $500 out of pocket. 

I think from what I gather from earlier posts, most people might be mid-late 20s. I will be 31 in August!


----------



## Sarah12

NT is free in UK. Its offered as standard but you dont have to have it if you dont want. Because Im creeping up the 30's scale I feel more concerned about scan. I'll be 34 when baby born. ( Just realised that not early 30s is it! Geeeez!) 

But after last weeks scares I just feel so lucky scans showed baby was still with me.


----------



## Allie84

I'm not freaking out about the NT scan as I'm not getting one...the don't really offer them here or I totally would. But I am getting the quad screen done during 2nd tri and I'm a little nervous about that as they have a lot of false positives. Oh, and I'm 27.

Sarah, I would be really angry at my SIL if she was like that. What the heck??? I get that she's trying to 'protect' you but she doesn't get it....there's definitely a baby in there and it's impossible not to get attached. I tried to not getting attached thing at first because of my past MC but once I saw the LO at 6 +2 with a heartbeat that was all over, I couldn't help it. 

Desi, what time of day is your appointment? Hopefully soon! I always try to get them early so the day doesn't drag but we have one for 4:30 pm coming up in a few weeks, I will go crazy.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie, My appointment is at 3:20 CST. All my appointments are toward the end of the day or around lunch. I would have loved to schedule them in the morning but my doc. doesn't come on most days until 9:00 and some days until noon. DH and I carpool to work (one of us drops the others one off) and it is a pain to leave in the middle of the work day, get back to work etc. So we decided to stick with late afternoons so we can just go home after the appointments rather than just going back to work.


----------



## Allie84

That makes total sense! Only a few hours to go now, yay!


----------



## BumpHope123

Sarah - 
How offensive that your SIL keeps telling you that! Something tells me she has never been pregnant otherwise she would know that it's next to impossible not to get attached to your BABY, no matter how far a long you are. I think at some point you just have to say something if she keeps at it and it really upsets you. Some people just don't get how insensitive they are being until you flat out tell them they are hurting your feelings. 

I do have to pee all the time (but then again, I am also trying to drink enough water throughout the day). Last night I had to get up to pee 3 times! Needless to say, I have not been sleeping well since my bladder feels like it's going to burst several times a night. But I haven't had the problem where only a few drops come out. Are you drinking enough fluids??

I'm a little nervous about the NT scan, but like Desi, I'm doing it because I want to see the baby (and I believe the NT scan machines will be way more advanced than what they have at my dr's office), it's free, and if something is wrong at least we can plan ahead. I have heard that there can be false positives. But let's just hope none of us have to deal with positives!! I turned 32 this year by the way.

Desi - good luck today!!


----------



## BumpHope123

By the way, has anyone been feeling mild cramping lately? Yesterday I went to get my prenatal blood work done and I also did an early gestational diabetes test where I had to drink this orange soda-like drink and ever since then I have been feeling this cramping. This is the most cramping I've felt this entire pregnancy so it worries me. But there is no blood. I guess the reason I am worried is because I had this type of cramping throughout my previous two pregnancies which ended in MC and this time around I haven't had it until now. Ugh, I just hope it goes away and everything's okay. Now I am really counting down until my NT scan on Monday.


----------



## desiwannabmom

I think I read in a journal somewhere that NT Scan by itself is only 75% accurate but when they combine that with blood work it is about 90% accurate. Just wanted to throw that out there so everyone getting the NT can also request the blood work to be done along with it.


----------



## Sarah12

Hey

Im drinking about 2 litres a day. I think ive only small amounts coming out as im literally going ALL the time! Seriously I go to the loo and then approx 2 minutes later I need to go again! LOL! Im trying not to ut it gets to uncomfortable! Im going to ask my midwife next week about it! 

Ive not really had any cramping this past week which worried me as thought I would be! 
( I worry about everything btw!) I had cramping last week but think that was bcause of my bleed. 

Im getting blood work done as well as NT scan. Over here they call it the tri test or something?! My scan is on Tuesday and I get results about 2-3 days later. Letter if all is ok and a phonecall if its not!!! Eeeeek! 

Im going to try going into work tomorrow. Ive been working from home since last weeks bleed and am going a bit crazy with no people interaction. Going to travel after rush hour and just go in for a few hours.

Sxx


----------



## Allie84

Having to go a lot more is normal because of our kidneys working extra well or something. But I think I read that having to go alot AND not having much come out is a sign of a UTI? Do you have symptoms of a UTI Sarah?

Enjoy going back into work! I work from home now and it IS really lonely. Not to mention it's hard to get motivated when no one is looking over your shoulder monitoring your BnB time! :haha:

Bumphope, I've been getting cramping off and on since my BFP. I would say one or twice a day I get the same kind of mild period cramp feeling that lasts about 5-10 seconds and then goes away. I also get random sharp pains. The doctor I saw yesterday says cramps are normal unless you are doubling over in pain.


----------



## Sarah12

Allie- I've been on Bnb so much the past week when meant to be working! Although I have to wait 6hrs for you guys to wake up and get conversation! So if any of u feel like a chat when your on a midnight loo stop I'm about!!

I did think it could be a uti but I've had lots of these in the past and it doesn't feel the same. With the uti's I HAVE to constantly pee. Here I just feel like I need to constantly pee. If that makes sense! 

Allie- as you're not having a 12 week scan when r u going to tell people? 
And everyone else are u going to announce after nt scan or after u get blood results? 

X


----------



## desiwannabmom

I am supposed to be 'working' now..shhh...don't tell anyone.

DH wants to call his parents today after we hear the HB, I would rather wait until we get through with NT and blood work related to that. I told him that if he told his parents, that they would have to promise to keep mum and not pass it on to the whole of his clan (I highly doubt if they will be able to keep that promise as it is their very first grandchild). I told him to think about it all day today and decide and to let me know by the dr. appt. I am hoping we wait until after next week before we spill to both sets of parents. For the rest of the world, we decided to wait until I am past the 13 week mark. So may announce late May/early June.


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi guys! :wave: 

Good Luck today Desi!

How is everyone? 

I haven't had any cramping but i have had a shoulder tip pain which in the early days can signify an ectopic pg but i have had the early scan which showed bean in the right place so now i'm just worried. It's not even on the side i sleep on...anyone else??


----------



## desiwannabmom

Ladies,
I am back from the appointment having heard the most beautiful sound I have ever heard in my entire life. It took the dr only a few seconds to find the heartbeat and it was beating away at 153. The Dr. added and said that after she finds the heartbeat the risk of miscarriage goes down to 1-2% which was really reassuring! Now I cannot wait for my scan next Thursday. It cannot come sooner. Such a sigh of relief it was and it made everything "real" all of a sudden!


----------



## desiwannabmom

I asked the dr. about the right butt pain and also pain I have been having in my wrists - she said the butt pain could be Sciatic and there is nothing anyone can do about that and that it progressively worsens as the pregnancy goes along (yippe!!). She said the wrist pain could be carpal tunnel and it will sometimes trigger during pregnancy because you are retaining more water. She said that is common too and nothing can be done about that as well except I could buy some wrist bands and stuff to help relieve some of that.


----------



## luckyalready

awesome Desi! So happy you heard the wonderful heartbeat :)
I got carpel tunnel baaaaaad with my first... Dont mean to scare you, but it was the only thing that was really awful for me. I did work at a coffee shop and also ran our home office (typed a LOT) - so both of those things could have made it worse.. but it got so bad my hands would ache and keep me up at night. I wore wrist braces just to keep my wrists from being bent but it was still bad.. to even touch my wrists where the veins are was excruciating. By the end my fingers were completely numb... I really hope yours doesnt get worse.. and for that matter I hope I dont get it again..eeeek.

Ive had the butt cheek pain a couple of times too the past few weeks.. and lower back pain off an on.


----------



## Sarah12

Desi- fabulous news about your appointment. Really thrilled for you! 

Girls I know that to treat sciatica you need to very very carefully stretch the sciatic nerve. But not too quickly or it aggravates. I'll try find a website that tells you how. 

X


----------



## Allie84

That's wonderful Desi!!!! Yay! :happydance: Does it make you want to buy a doppler? :haha:

About pain in various areas...butt, wrists, shoulders...it just seems to be what happens as it's happening to us all. I know there's a scientific explanation for the random pains (other than the sciatic nerve pain), something to do with everything softening and increased blood flow I think. I slept wrong last night and my shoulder kind of hurts today. It will all be worth it!

Oh, and I got up too fast from my desk earlier and got the sharpest cramp ever! It must have had something to do with getting up quickly. 

lucky, how have you been? 

So I had a scan yesterday and Desi heard the hb today....when does everyone else have upcoming appointments?


----------



## Allie84

Btw, how has everyone's morning sickness been?

The past few days have been sooooooo rough for me. Last night I had to get up in the middle of the night and eat an orange. 

Actually all of my symptoms have been rough the past few days...I'm getting cramping after a week of not really having any, feeling really nauseas after it started to go away, and I'm more tired than even my normal pregnancy tired.


----------



## BumpHope123

Congrats, Desi!! That is so awesome. I haven't heard the heartbeat yet, just seen it. But now I want to buy a doppler! Perhaps it would help ease my nerves, but if I can't find the heartbeat it would only makes things worse. Tough choice. Is anyone else getting one?

My next appt. is Monday, having the NT scan. 

My morning sickness is getting much better but I do still fill nauseous if I start getting hungry. I am, however, having a bit of insomnia. Part of it probably has to do with getting up to pee several times a night, but even when I have a good night and only get up once, I'm still having trouble sleeping. :wacko:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Ohh boy. So much to look forward to. I am at a computer all day and all evening too (as you can see). I might have to switch the mouse to the left to see if that makes a difference. 



luckyalready said:


> awesome Desi! So happy you heard the wonderful heartbeat :)
> I got carpel tunnel baaaaaad with my first... Dont mean to scare you, but it was the only thing that was really awful for me. I did work at a coffee shop and also ran our home office (typed a LOT) - so both of those things could have made it worse.. but it got so bad my hands would ache and keep me up at night. I wore wrist braces just to keep my wrists from being bent but it was still bad.. to even touch my wrists where the veins are was excruciating. By the end my fingers were completely numb... I really hope yours doesnt get worse.. and for that matter I hope I dont get it again..eeeek.
> 
> Ive had the butt cheek pain a couple of times too the past few weeks.. and lower back pain off an on.


----------



## desiwannabmom

It was fabulous to hear the heartbeat. DH recorded it and I have played it quite a few times already :)! I don't know what kind of Doppler my dr. had but it took her just a few seconds to locate the heartbeat (it helps that she is trained and she does this all day long). It was definitely down low almost at the hair line. I also asked her how to feel the uterus and she pointed the exact same spot that I found after talking to he nurse last time. Now I can may be feel it once a week to see if it is moving up. I can tell that it has moved up slightly from last week to this week. 

I am tempted to buy a Doppler too but after 14 weeks I can go to my County health to talk to the nurse and to hear the heartbeat, so I think that I will just use that service. I have timed the appointments so that I will see either the County Nurse/my doctor every couple of weeks. 



BumpHope123 said:


> Congrats, Desi!! That is so awesome. I haven't heard the heartbeat yet, just seen it. But now I want to buy a doppler! Perhaps it would help ease my nerves, but if I can't find the heartbeat it would only makes things worse. Tough choice. Is anyone else getting one?
> 
> My next appt. is Monday, having the NT scan.
> 
> My morning sickness is getting much better but I do still fill nauseous if I start getting hungry. I am, however, having a bit of insomnia. Part of it probably has to do with getting up to pee several times a night, but even when I have a good night and only get up once, I'm still having trouble sleeping. :wacko:


----------



## sparklebunny

Congrats Desi!! That's brilliant! So glad u got to hear the heart beat, makes such a difference :)

My shoulder still hurts, gonna ring midwife this morning see what she says... Nausea isn't terrible but I did throw up again last night so comes and goes in waves... I do think I'm getting a cold which is a pain or of may just be hayfever..??!! Hope everyone has a great day! Go elevenses! :)


----------



## Sarah12

Oh Sparkle - you've had MS so so bad. Does vomitting help relief the nausea or just make the whole expereince worse? I had bad nausea at the weekend but its improved since Monday. I used to get it about 6pm onwards but now I seem to get more mid morning but not as bad. Ive got it slightly now. 

Ive not really had any other symptoms aside from the headache last weekend. B00bies are still sore but thats it. 

My NT scan is next Tuesday 17th. 

Im thinking of getting a Doppler to help relief my anxiety. But im going to wait and see how next weeks scan goes first. 

sxx


----------



## Tizy

Hello Girls, 
Oh I am so ready to move over to the second trimester! Its really hard to read all the sad stories in the first trimester, I'm kinda avoiding the threads and that makes me feel guilty! - I should be more supportive but I'm finding it really gets me down. 

On a brighter note its my 12 week scan on friday!!! Yipeee, yes I know its the 13th BUT I'm not superstitious so I'm sure all will be great! 

When are you girls going to move to second trimester, I might move over next week! I know officially on BnB it should be 14 weeks but developmentally end of 12 weeks is second trimester! Xxxx


----------



## Gnomer

Just spotted this thread linked in a buddy thread! Mind if I come hide in here? I'm due the 26th November, and have my first scan on the 16th may! 

I'm finding it harder and harder to visit the 1st tri forum. So much worry and things that make me nervous! And then this morning when I logged in, there was three good bye threads. THREE! Its making me a nervous wreck seeing so many people MC!


----------



## Cherryhrf

Hello Ladies,

I have been lurking on this thread for a while and feel I know you all already. Did not want to post until I knew the pregnancy was ok.

I am due Nov 26th with my 4th child. My last pregnancy was 5 years ago, I think whether its baby 1 or baby 4 you never stop the excitement or worry.

I heard the babies heartbeat today at my booking appointment, took her while but she said at 11 weeks it was a 50/50 chance and not to get upset if she couldn't. I remember from my first pregnancy they struggled to find the heartbeat at a 16weeks appt and that really worried me.

We have told most people straight away, my oldest son who is 8 blabbed to his football teams mates and the word just spread around our small village.

Cherry x


----------



## desiwannabmom

Welcome Tizy, Cherry & Gnomer! We definitely have more UK representation now :)! Yes, it is very depressing to read some of the threads so for the last few days I have just been coming here straight as opposed to going to the main first tri threads. Just so you ladies know we are officially calling ourselves "The Elevenses" :)!

BumpHope - I am your insomniac friend. I woke up last night at 12:15 and for the life of me couldn't go back to sleep! I was wide awake. It never happens to me! I drank some water, lied in bed and tried to go back to sleep and eventually did at around 1:45 and then woke up again a couple of times but went back to sleep after about 10 min each time. I hope this doesn't continue, if it does I don't know how I am going to be able to function at work all day!

Tizy - We have not discussed the - when are we moving over to second tri question yet. I am thinking that I will move over after 13w6d i.e. 14w0d! What is everyone else thinking? I think we should created the title of the thread to be "The Elevenses" in that one!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Oh..in other news - We called up both our parents today and told them the news! My MIL didn't seem to have realized how far along I am and just said that she thought MS would start after 12 weeks. Dear God, I hope not! :D! 

My mother just said that something was up when she saw me in a couple of pictures (and she had already hinted at something but I just ignored the hint) and said she suspected something was up! 

Other than that, everyone is really happy for us!


----------



## Allie84

Hi Tizy, Gnomer and Cherry! :wave: Yay, come in, come in! November 26th is also my official due date now. :) Oh I know, the 1st tri threads have been really sad the past few days and quite scary. :( 

Oh, we don't have to move this thread when we reach second tri. The thread has been automatically moved to pregnancy groups so we can just stay here until November. But in order to change the title of the group on the thread we'd need BabyShaw to come back. BabyShaw, where are you???

Yipee for hearing baby's heartbeat today Cherry! 

Bumphope and Desi, I'm also struggling with insomnia. Last night wasn't so bad but the night before I was tossing and turning so much I got out of bed, went to the loung and ate food and read through the pregnancy binder the hospital had given me from about 3-5 am. By the time I got back to sleep the sun was coming up! 

Desi, how exciting you told your parents! What hint had your mom given you? I've been seeing my parents about once a week since getting pregnant using all kinds of excuses for my tiredness and lack of appetite....I wonder if they have guessed? My mom told me I was losing weight, though, and that's just not true :haha:!


----------



## Sarah12

Oh yay! More UK girls! Welcome! 
I think I will start following 2nd tri forum from next week. Realise we dont move. I was thinking about babyshaw other day too. Hope all is ok.

I went into work today- first day since my bleed last Wed. It was fine- travelled out of rush hour. But tough as so many people in office asked me if I was better - clearly my boas told them I was off sick. So I was caught out when people asked what was up! Although did giggle when one girl asked if it was contagious! 

Oh and peeing not as bad today! TMI??!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie - 
My mom was just wondering out loud one day and was talking about my nephew who is 14 months old and I knew she was hinting at whether or not we were ready to have ours :D! I tried hard to not burst out and tell her the news then :D!


----------



## sparklebunny

Welcome ladies of the UK!!! :wave: Hi Gnomer, Tizy and Cherry!! :hi:
MS SUCKS!!! Just come back from throwing up AGAIN!! I went to A&E today, shoulder has been really bad and they wanted to eliminate any problems, after 4 hours was told all is well and don't need to be scanned because i'm going on Tuesday. Cervix is tightly shut and everything! Wish they could have figured that out earlier!! My bbs are sooo sore too and i'm ultra emotional! Good times! As for moving over to second tri, i reckon 14 weeks is about right? 

Sarah i'm glad going back to work was ok, .......contagious!? HA! That would be a nightmare can u imagine if pg was contagious! We'd be popping them out non stop!


----------



## Allie84

Glad you got the all clear, Sparkle. Did they say what was causing your shoulder pain?

Sorry about the throwing up, just when you think it should be getting better. 

Yes, LOL @ our contagious pregnancies. ;) She'll have a laugh when she finds out the real reason!


----------



## sparklebunny

Thanks Allie,

Yep, thought the MS was getting better but NO!!!

They think it's a trapped nerve but i just can't wait until Tuesday, for some reason i'm getting more anxious rather than more excited..:shrug: 

My OH has been amazing, he refuses to let me see the bills, cleans, washes the clothes and does the hoovering???!!! I wish I was permanently pregnant! LOL!


----------



## Allie84

I'm feeling kind of weird and worried tonight. My boobs aren't as sore as usual and I got a few disconcerting cramps. I also had some brown discharge, which I seem to notice every once in awhile and put down to my progesterone suppositories (which usually give me a weird discharge anyways), but tonight just wasn't a good night to see it. :(

I also feel really emotional. Even though I get cramps often, tonight they just freaked me out and I started crying, not from the pain but from worry. 

Maybe it's all of the reading on the first tri forums that has gotten me down. And I know a lot of us on here have had cramps and spotting recently, it just sucks!


----------



## Sarah12

I know what you mean about being more nervous the closer you get to your scan on Tuesday Sparkle. Mine is Tuesday too and whilst im counting down the days Im so scared as I feel its make or break.. espcially with my bleeds and freaky headache / migrane.

But Allie- I really dont think you have anything to worry about. I am absolutley positive everything is fine especially as you saw your little baby a few days ago. The chances of something going wrong 1t 11 weeks is very slim. I ws told by the nurse that most m/c occur much earlier on but are not discovered until 11-12 weeks. So if you have seen baby at 11 weeks you really should be fine. Was your scan on Monday internal or external? If internal maybe this has causes the little bit of brown d/c? In regards to your boobs being less sore this is very normal and everything I have read says they do ease off as you get closer to the end of the first trimester. In 6 months 1 day you are going to give birth to a beautiful thumb sucking baby! I know it!

You probably know all that but it is so hard not worry. When you wnat something so much its so frightening. Espcially when you've m/c before. Im convinced something is going to go wrong. Either at my scan on Tuesday or NT results. Never thought being pregnant would be so stressful!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies, so sorry I haven't been on regularly.

I'm also still suffering from really bad MS....but without the throwing up, which I think makes it worse. And the fatigue.....gosh, it's not even funny. Add that to the fact that I work in a very competitive office, and you can imagine how hellish its been.

The great thing is I had my nuchal scan this week. Everything is great and the twinnies are measuring well. One of them was just chilling and sucking his/her thumb, while the other was jumping all over the place. It was so surreal.

Good luck with your scans Allie and Sarah.....and so sorry about the MS, Sparklebunny. That's great you told the parents, desiwannab!!!!

:hi: to everyone else!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie, 
Don't worry. Think +ve. I know easier said than done. I have had some 'weird' cramping last night too, I discounted it because of the heartbeat we heard the previous day and went to bed by 9:00 p.m. 

In other notes, has anyone watched the movie "The Secret"? It is an 'out there' sort of a movie and it is all about power of positive thinking and intention. I watched that a few years ago and I strictly followed some of the techniques they talk about and have gotten good results in the past. Since I became pregnant I 'forgot' that movie and I watched it again after my scare last week and I have been again using those techniques. It really feels good. I highly recommend it! Like I said the movie might not be for everyone but you won't know until you watch it :)!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie, 

Could the cramping have been because our Uterus is finally a little bit too big to fit behind the pelvic bone and it is trying to come up and that is causing the cramping? Have you been able to feel your Uterus? Just start in line with your belly button, keep feeling and going down you will feel it right at the hair line?! That is the only part that should feel "hard"!


----------



## BumpHope123

I have been a nervous wreck too all week. I can't seem to shake it. :(

I thought my lower back pain was pretty much gone, but nope, it's back in full force. Between that and the butt pain, the mild cramping, not sleeping, getting MS at random times, and now having some random abdominal pain on my right side (a few inches below my chest), I just can't take it! :wacko: Plus, I really need to stay away from googling things and reading about miscarriages. I think it's driving me mad. Hopefully I can maintain some form of sanity until next Monday.

Sarah - how is your peeing situation? Do you by any chance have a tilted uterus?


----------



## Allie84

I have a tilted uterus Bumphope....how does that affect things?

Thanks girls. :hugs: So, so much. Your words are so comforting! I'm so glad we have this to go through together.

I just got back from spending a few hours at the OB office, and it turns out I'm sick! Not sure with what, though, and baby is fine, heard the heartbeat with the doppler. Thank goodness!! :)

I kept getting a really sharp pain on my right side last night, down where I thought my uterus might be. It would come and go for a second at a time, but I noticed it ALL NIGHT. Then I woke up in chills with a racing heart and just felt awful, so I called the OB nurse line and they asked me to come in. Midwife checked me over listened to baby and thought it might be my bladder. Did a urine sample which came back normal, but I have a fever and my blood pressure was kind of high (probably from worry). They took some blood to check for infections and will call me if there's anything that shows up...but for now, it looks like I've caught some sort of bug. I'm just so relieved baby is good!


----------



## Allie84

desiwannabmom said:


> Allie,
> 
> Could the cramping have been because our Uterus is finally a little bit too big to fit behind the pelvic bone and it is trying to come up and that is causing the cramping? Have you been able to feel your Uterus? Just start in line with your belly button, keep feeling and going down you will feel it right at the hair line?! That is the only part that should feel "hard"!

Oh yeah, she thinks the cramping is either my right ovary or yes, my uterus going over my pelvic bone. She felt my uterus and it is now above the pelvic bone, and the place she put the doppler is higher than it was two weeks ago. Good call! I don't know if I'm actually feeling the right place when I do it myself, but it's good to know my little 'bump' is not all in my head haha. 

She thinks it's where my ovary is, so who knows. I gave in and took two Tylenol to help with the fever and it's helped with the cramps too. :thumbup:


----------



## Allie84

Hi Isi! :wave:

Sarah and Bumphope, I feel you with the nerves, I really do. Yes, definitely stop googling and reading about miscarriages. I was doing that last night and don't think it helped at all! I wonder if it's because we're reaching the end of first tri and entering the 'safe' zone if it's a mental thing...."if something is going to wrong, it's going to go wrong now" kind of thing. We just have to remember that the stats are truly on our side at this point...and stop reading worrying stuff, wich I know is hard!

Sarah, in answer to your question, my scan was internal, so maybe she did bump things around. She did move the wand around a lot. 

Hope everyone's doing okay today!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,

I am glad you got to see the midwife and hear the heart beat. I hope whatever it is will go away soon for ya and you start feeling better.

As for me, I have some SHARP pains right now in my lower abdomen on all sides, left, right, middle. They are the sharpest ever and giving me a jerk every time they come. I think if they keep coming tonight, I will call the drs office.


----------



## desiwannabmom

I still have some weird sharp cramping but not as bad as last night. Wondering if I should call the doctor!


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Desi. 
No harm in calling and it will put your mind at ease.... . But I think Round Ligament Pain is felt as sudden short cramps. I dont think its anything you should worry about. Its the very painful heavy constant period cramps that are the baduns. But no harm in checking....


----------



## Allie84

desiwannabmom said:


> They are the sharpest ever and giving me a jerk every time they come.

They sound just like mine, only mine were in one spot! Midwife didn't seem too concerned at all, just thought maybe it was what I mentioned above. It was greatly reassuring to hear the heartbeat, though. 

Mine went away yesterday so hopefully yours do, too! :hugs:

I haven't watched or read "The Secret" but I remember when it was big a few years ago. Didn't Oprah love it? I'll have to look into it!.


----------



## Allie84

Happy 12 weeks Sarah! :happydance: (I'm actually 11 weeks 6 days going by my scan but shhhh ;) )


----------



## Sarah12

I cant believe Im 12 weeks today! After my little pep talk to Allie yesterday I've had a huge freak out. I was lying in bed last night and couldnt sleep. I'm just so convinced something is going to go wrong. Either the baby wont be there at Tuesdays appointment or my NT results will be really bad. I feel so upset. Ive had such a hard time with this pregnancies with my bleeds. Im still having to work from home, cant exercise and am too scared to venture far from home so not really going out. I so want to enjoy being pregnant but im too scared. 

Tried talking to my DH but its tough as hes super stressed too. I fell pregnant 6 weeks after my m/c and its been an emotional time for both of us. He said last night that he doesnt feel strong enough to cope if something goes wrong again.... although he knows its out of our control. But I feel awful. I feel like I really need his strength but I know he is drained also. The day I had my bleeds he was a mess. 

I just feel like its all going to collapse around me.....


----------



## Allie84

Sarah, :hugs: What makes you think baby won't be there? Didn't you see baby on the scan after your bleeds? And his/her little heart was beating away. :) You've been checked out and the doctor says it's fine, so I'm sure it will be but I know how hard it is not to worry. It took me nearly a year after my MC to fall pregnant again and I can't imagine how raw it must feel after 6 weeks...but just remember, just because you've had one mc doesn't mean you'll have another, in fact the chances are just as good as someone who hasn't had a MC at all. Have you talked to DH about how you need him to be there for you? Maybe he doesn't realize that right now he needs to be the strong one for you, that you really need that right now. And lastly, as Tuesday might feel like a long way off, can you go into your GP or an EPU and see if they'll listen to baby's heartbeat? I swear I was so emotional and worried but after I heard baby's heartbeat yesterday I felt a huge weight lifted. Maybe it's worth getting peace of mind before Tuesday. :hugs:


----------



## desiwannabmom

I did call the nurse. She asked me the usual question - are you drinking enough water? are you bleeding? I answered yes and no. She then said, well keep an eye on it, if it becomes unbearable or if you start bleeding give us a call. I knew that is the answer I would get but I tried. I haven't cramped in the last hour so may be it has gone away?! I am thinking only positive thoughts! 

Will we constantly worry the same way even in the second trimester? I sure hope not!!! I am jealous of your girls who are already at week 12 ! I have to wait a couple days :)!


----------



## Sarah12

There's nothing imparticular making me panic... Just me! Yes i saw the bany after the bleeds. But that seems ages ago now! Its just twice this pregnancy we thought we'd list it and both times it felt like I was starting the griefing process and was so upset. It seemed like miracles that baby was still with us. And now I'm at the end of the first trimester and like we've almost made it. But there's still time for it to go wrong... If u know what I mean? I just can't imagine telling people. And I can't imagine I'm ever going to feel relaxed about it. Mainly I think that's from the bleeds as ive read of women having these throughout their pg which is why I'm too scared to move! 

Tried talking to dh but he wasn't getting it or really wanting to listen. Very unlike him but i just think he's had it tough too. And my telling him my worries makes him stress. 

Would love scan but epu closed on weekend and then may as well tough it out til Tuesday. Barely seen my friends as been too sick or too scared I'll bleed! I just feel like I've not laughed or felt relaxed in ages!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sarah,
I know it is hard not to worry but I think you have to relax as much as you can. May be try and do something that you enjoy this weekend. It will be good for you and DH. Or may be even purchasing a Doppler might relax you(?) as long as you can handle the occasional not finding the heartbeat efficiently part?


----------



## Sarah12

Finishing moving house this weekend and my folks staying! So doubt i can relax!! 

Think I will buy a Doppler after Tuesday's appt. Ridiculous how worried i am about nt scan also. I think I'm finding it harder as I've been told to rest so I'm constantly thinking about the baby, if im doing too much etc. I'm paranoid! 

You feeling better for calling desi?


----------



## desiwannabmom

I guess I am feeling better because I have had no cramps the last couple of hours. I already knew the questions the nurse would ask me before I called her. 

My NT is next Thursday and I cannot wait to see the LO. My DH is too excited and he wants to tell everyone before we get the bloodwork back but I want to wait until later. We will see who wins that one :)!

Also, I have some work travel early June that happens to be in the same city as where my sister, and her family live. She has a 16 month old!! I asked my dr. at the last appointment if I can travel and she said she had no concerns with me flying and asked me to go ahead until Oct/Nov. So I decided to go. It will be a nice break from all this worrying. I get to go do some work AND be with my nephew!! I am so looking forward that!


----------



## sparklebunny

:hi: hi guys!

12 weeks tomorrow! Wierd! so glad to have made it this far, but to be honest i have my scan on Tuesday at 9 am and i'm freaking out too! what if it's not ok...same questions as everyone else are running through my head and i keep praying "please be ok" .....
ms was gettin better til last night....urrrggghhh, how can it still be this bad???
OH has been a-mazing though, i haven't had to do any house work or cooking and haven't had to look at any bills :) Happy dayz !


----------



## Allie84

Just remember MS is a good sign, sparkle. :)

It sounds like there will be a lot of relieved ladies on this thread at the end of next week. ;) Let's just get through it and then we can all celebrate :hugs: (well, I don't get a proper scan for another 8 weeks yet myself but oh well). 

Desi, I have a similar thing going on my hubby. He wants to tell people so I'm letting him tell his mum tomorrow (she's in Scotland so can't spill the beans over here). I'm waiting until next Sunday at my cousin's high school graduation party to tell family (or is it bad stealing his thunder? It's just when all the fam will be together) but I won't have had a proper scan or any birth defect blood work done yet. But if I wait until that's done, I'll be waiting until 20 weeks! :dohh:


----------



## sparklebunny

Thanks Allie, although i have GOT to stop looking at the damn internet. I keep seeing people who had MMC and had "no idea"...never says if they still had strong symptoms though. I'm just being paranoid, i'm sure everything will be fine :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sparkle,
When was the last time you had a scan? I think next week's scan will ease some of your worries.


----------



## sparklebunny

Hiya Desi, I have a scan on Tuesday, haven't had one since i was 6 wks, 3 days.....saw a strong heartbeat etc but i just need to see this little one still going strong at 12 weeks...


----------



## Sarah12

Hey sparkle.

What time is your appt on Tues? Mines at midday? 
Out of interest have you been able to do much since you've been pregnant as in go out at night. Your m/s seems to have been so bad... I feel like I've not been out for ages.. Do dh and I went out tonight. Was so tired and forced myself to go. Glad I did but then felt sick at end of meal. And now struggling to keep my eyes open! 

X


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi Sarah, I've been out once (at night) since i got pg! That was for 2 hours... I have been completely unable to do anything really. Even right now i feel sick :( I've got a really stuffed up nose as well so not making things any easier! My appointment is at 9am!! FX'd! Good Luck with yours too X


----------



## Allie84

We go see a movie once a week and that's about it for me going out in the evenings. We've been out for lunch a few times as I feel better during the day than at night. 

I was out for a few hours today, working from a coffee shop and I felt like I'd been out all day when I got home, not just sitting eating pastry and milk with the computer. :haha: I am exhausted. Hubby is out right now with a list of groceries while I sit reading a book and hanging with the puppy.

Sparkle, I think MS should be getting better here very, very soon. A few weeks at the most! Hang in there.

What are everyone's plans for the weekend?


----------



## Tizy

Hello everyone, :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Just thought I'd update you girls too....

I've had my scan! awww our baby was sleeping :sleep: but all healthy, measuring one day ahead! I'm so happy.

It was a shame we didn't get to see it moving but I thought the baby would probably be asleep becuase over the last week or so I've been feeling movement but generally in the afternoon and evening. Its my second so I know what kind of feelings to look out for.

Although not an official NT scan, she checked the back of the head and said everything looked normal. If we want a proper NT scan then we have to travel 60 miles or so and to be honest its not going to change anything anyway so we're not having the tests.

Can't wait for my 20 week scan on 11th July 2011 when we will find out what team we're on but for now we just have to guess. Unfortunately the scan pictures were a bit rubbish and in fact only of them is worth looking at, so here it is, any guess's would be greatly appreciated!

Han and bubs :cloud9: Xxx
 



Attached Files:







Baby Scan 12 Weeks.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sparklebunny

Congrats Tizy!! That's great news and a brilliant little picture ! I'm thinking it's a boy! Not sure why! Just have a feeling! Probably completely wrong though!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Congratulations Tizzy. Great picture! Now, I cannot wait to see mine on Thursday :)!


----------



## Allie84

Congrats! Lovely photo, I'll guess boy as well. :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Guess what I found in my undies this morning! Yep, SOME MORE BROWN! But I actually found myself freaking out a bit less than usual?! May be I am finally getting used to the fact that I am one of those ladies who will have brown spotting throughout the pregnancy?!! I also was standing literally for 4-5 hours yesterday at one of the greatfoodtruckrace trucks!! They are shooting in our little town this weekend :)!


----------



## Allie84

Yep, it seems really normal for you Desi, especially since you've had it before and nothing came of it. Hope you had fun yesterday!

As for me, I feel really _normal_ today. Boobs are still sore but I have barely been nauseas this weekend at all and haven't had any cramping after having it often last week. :shrug: 

I did get that weird butt pain this morning though! 

Did your sharp cramping go away, Desi?


----------



## desiwannabmom

Hey Allie,
The sharp pains have gone away but I have had period like cramps all over the lower abdomen all day. Almost like the ones I get after hard core Pilates. I mean its not cramps its just muscle aches or something...

How are you doing? I am excited to hear stories and see pictures of all the ladies geting their scans this week. Sparkle should have her scan by the time we wake up and Sarah should have the story up by breakfast time? ! Good luck with the scans ladies. Can't wait for you to update us.


----------



## sparklebunny

I wish mine was today but nope it's tomorrow!! One more day to go!! :coffee: !!


----------



## Sarah12

Im with you Sparkle.. I wish mine was today. I dreamnt about it last night! 

My symptoms have really eased off too Allie. Boobs are sore but ive more energy and not really felt sick - only if i eat too much in one go. Which I keep doing as it feels so good to be eating properly again! 

Desi- Welcome to 12 weeks!


----------



## sparklebunny

Uuurrrrrrgggghhhhhhh!!! Feel soooooo sick :sick:


----------



## Tizy

Thanks girls for your comments. Good luck with your scans this week girlies.....its so exciting, keep us updated, can't wait to see the pics. 

Xxx


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sorry Sparkle and Sarah. For some reason I thought your appointments were today. :)! 

Thanks Sparkle.I am excited to be finally 12W! Hope this week passes soon!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Happy 12 weeks....or 12 weeks+ to everyone!! Seems like such a landmark!!! Its 2 more weeks till 2nd tri, right?

Good luck to all those with scans and appointments soon :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Allie84

I can't wait to see some more scan photos. :) :happydance:

Desi, I spoke too soon and got the period like cramps in the middle of the night again too. 

Sorry you're so sick still Sparkle! 

Yay for 12 weeks! Isi, I think 2nd tri is 13 weeks, I don't know why BnB calls it 14 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
I don't know the timing stuff is messed up. I went on What to expect (https://www.whattoexpect.com/toolkit/duedatecalc/duedatecalc.aspx) site and put in the LMP (Feb 21,2011), it says 
"Congratulations! Your estimated due date is Monday, November 28, 2011, which means you're in week 13 of your pregnancy. "
When I put in my Conception date (March 07, 2011) it says
"Congratulations! Your estimated due date is Monday, November 28, 2011, which means you're in week 13 day 7 of your pregnancy."

How can I be Week 13 day 7? Isn't it Week 12, day 7 or 13 weeks?!What gives?!


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Desi
Ive been baffled by that too. I think on What to expect that call you week 13 when you start week 12.. if that makes sense? So when you are 12 +3 you are into week 13. 

I think thats because if you work from the start they dont have a week 0. They start at week 1... So when when you just 3 days they call this week one.... 

That make sense?? It sounds better though!


----------



## desiwannabmom

I know, it definitely sounds better to be a week ahead :)!


----------



## Sarah12

Ohhhwaaahhhaa! Everytime I think of my scan tomorrow my stomach flips!!


----------



## sparklebunny

me too Sarah! My stomach has been flipping out all day (well with my ms what's new?? :rofl:! ) Here's to everything being perfect! :)


----------



## BumpHope123

I had my NT scan this morning and it was the most amazing thing ever! :happydance: I haven't seen beanie since 9wk + 3 days so it was amazing to see how much the baby has changed and how he/she actually looks like a person now. My regular dr's office doesn't have this fancy equipment, so we finally got to hear the heartbeat for the first time; it was 171 bpm. At first, baby didn't want to cooperate but after a few coughs, it moved onto its side and then on its back again...so cool seeing it move around so much! 

The results came back good, we don't have to worry about down syndrome or trisomy 18. And once we do the additional bloodwork between 15-20 wks, we will find out if we are at risk for other issues such as anencephaly, spina bifida, SLOS, and abdominal wall defects. 

One strange thing though is that the baby is measuring 12 wk + 4 days...5 days ahead of where it should be! Strange, but the tech said that it's normal at this stage for babies to grow at different rates and that my two previous scans at which the baby measured with a due date of 11/29 are going to be more accurate. 

Also found out I have placenta previa right now. Just one more thing to worry about I suppose. :wacko: Apparently it's not a big deal in early pregnancy and could change as my uterus grows and by the time I have my anatomy scan. But if it doesn't change and is too close to the cervix by the time I go into labor, I will need a c-section. At the moment I'm just so happy that beanie is looking good but I'm sure in a few days when the high wears off, I'll start to worry about this...*sigh*

Tizy - Congrats on a successful scan! 

Good luck tomorrow, Sarah and Sparkle!


----------



## sparklebunny

Glad to hear things went well Bump! That's fabulous news! :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Hi BumpHope,
I am so glad the scan went well! It is crazy that the baby is measuring that far ahead. The 12 week e-mail from BabyCenter said that the baby will start looking more human this week! 

Congratulations! Try not to worry about the Placenta Previa. May be it will go away soon! But it has got to be a relief having seen the baby now. Do you get any more scans before the gender scan?


----------



## Allie84

Yay BumpHope!!! :happydance: How wonderful! :hugs: Did you get any scan pics? I also had to cough to get baby to move into a measurable position for my dating scan last week.

So how did they diagnose placenta previa, just by your scan? I've heard so many ladies on here getting diagnosed with it but yes what I've read it will most likely move up as you progress.

Yay for measuring ahead, that's really great! 

Desi, I don't mind being told I'm a week ahead by What to Expect either. :haha: 

I don't have a scan until 20 weeks but I do have an appointment to meet a new Dr. tomorrow so hopefully I'll at least get a listen with a the doppler. :)


----------



## Sarah12

Congrats bumphope. wonderful news that your scan went well.

Good luck tomorrow Sparkle. I'll be thinking of you.
I'm off to bed now- hoping I sleep. 

X


----------



## sparklebunny

Good Luck Sarah :friends: xx


----------



## BumpHope123

Thanks ladies!

Desi - I have another scan on June 2, when I'll be 14wks+2days. That will be my fourth time seeing beanie. :) Just a few more days until you finally get to see yours!! :happydance: 

Allie - Yes, they diagnosed the placenta previa just from the abdominal ultrasound and seeing that the placenta was over my cervix. She was able to show me so much...the umbilical cord, placenta, cervix, and even the top view of the baby's brain. And then of course I also saw several angles of the face, arms, hands, legs. In the hands I could see the skeleton (or what looks like that anyway) and all the little fingers. So very exciting. It is so crazy to think that that is inside of me! I did get some pics, but that was probably the most disappointing part of the entire visit - since they are zoomed in, they are so blurry. :( And DH didn't get any video this time either. :( Good luck at the doctor's tomorrow!


----------



## BumpHope123

Okay, too late to hold off on starting to worry about the placenta previa...just googled it! Big mistake. :( Hopefully it will just correct itself. I think I'm just worrying more because I'm supposed to be on the east coast for three weeks in July and now I need to decide if I should cancel my trip out there...the last thing I'd want is to start bleeding in flight or to not have my own dr / hospital nearby while I'm over there. Ugh.


----------



## Allie84

Please don't Google!

Ever since I've been sick with a fever I've been positively freaking out about listeria. It seems anything you can get it, and I'm so worried and wish I had never Googled. :(

I would just ask your doc about traveling, but I bet they will say it's fine. Don't most of the sites say it is usually only a problem in later pregnancy? I'd hate to see you miss a trip but I understand worrying, it's so hard not to.


----------



## desiwannabmom

BumpHope, 
As Allie said I would definitely ask your Dr about the travel. It is no fun missing out on something if you really don't have to.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Lucky, You still around?! No updates from you the last few days?!


----------



## sparklebunny

Well Ladies..... I had it and I'm....13 weeks 1 day!!!! Baba was amazing absolutely gorgeous and a major wriggler!! Everything looks good, had bloods done for downs but otherwise things look great!!! I'm so happy :) :wohoo:!!!


----------



## Sarah12

Sparkle. 

Thats wonderful! Im so happy for you! Ive been checking this thread all morning to see how youd gone! Was your scan internal or external? And if external how much water did you drink before? Im trying to wor out when to start drinking so Im not bursting for loo before hand!

Did they give you the fluid measurement that they do for Downs? And when did they say you get your blood results?

Im so so so nervous now.. Been getting butterflies all morning!! I just ope baby is there and healthy!


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi Sarah!! Thanks :)

It was an external examination and I had to drink a litre of water!! I started 15 minutes before the time I was due!! They said I'll get blood results in 5 days if urgent, if not I'll get a letter...! Don't worry it'll be fine :friends:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Wow..congratulations Sparkle. I am so glad everything went well. They put you quite a few days ahead. You are almost to the second trimester now. I am sure you are happy about that too :)! 

I had asked at my last appt. if I should drink water before my scan on Thursday and the lady said no! Hmm...BumpHope/Allie did you have to drink water before yours?


----------



## Cherryhrf

Hi Guys, Warning Rant to Follow!!!

I've just got my date through for my dating scan and its not until 5th June! I will be 15weeks then. Surely this is too late for a dating scan as I believe all babies start growing at different rates after 12 weeks. My last 2 pregnancies have been large (9lb 10oz & 9lb 5oz) so chances are this baby is going follow.

I also asked for a Nuchal Scan due to my age (36) and it will definitely be to late for that its supposed to be upto 13/14 weeks.

Neither Midwife or Hospital are picking up and I don't know what to do. Feel really tearful, most of all I was looking forward to seeing little peach and making sure everything is ok in there.

Rant over,

Glad for everyone who have had their scans and all has been well. Think I'll buy a doppler now just to keep me going the next few weeks.


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Girls!

Im back! Good news is baby is healthy and well! Looking gorgeous and was such a relief. Very different scan when its external to internal- dont think the image is as good. I drank 1 litre of water about 45 mins before and was busting for the loo when I went. It was agony when she was rolling the u/s over me!

The bugger is that my hematoma has trippled in size. It was so big that she even asked if I was having twins as she thought it was another sac. So im upset and worried about that. Its measuring 7cm by 6cm. ( was only 2cm*1cm) before. So whilst im thrilled baby is well and very scared about hematoma. Ive been referred to consultant who im seeing on Tuesday. Trying not to think about it and hospital told me not to worry but easier said than done!

xx


----------



## sparklebunny

Congrats Sarah!!! Sorry about the haematoma, try to think positive ( easier said than done!) at least little one is doing well!! Fantastic news! :happydance:


----------



## sparklebunny

@ Desi, I'm so happy to nearly be in second tri!! Yay!! 

@cherry, I would question why they are happy to wait that long, seems a little unfair to me, but if u live in a small area there might not be enough sonographers for ur area??
Either way I would ask, waiting for 12 weeks was hard enough!


----------



## BumpHope123

Congrats on your scans, Sparkle and Sarah!

Cherry - Can they prevent you from having an NT scan if you want one? Seems like they wouldn't be able to do that, so you should definitely try to push for an earlier scan.

Desi - I'm going to ask my MW and dr. about traveling. I'm sure they will say it'll be fine. But of course I'll still be super paranoid about having a bleed due to the placenta previa while I am away. If I go, I will be worried the whole time. But if I don't go, I will miss out on two weddings that I would really love to go to. :(
Also, yes I had to drink 16oz before my scan yesterday. By the time I actually had the scan, I felt like I was going to burst. At my anatomy scan, they said to drink 32oz of water and to stop one hour before the scan. If 16oz was so painful, I can't even imagine how bad holding 32oz for several hours is going to be! I'm pretty sure I'm going to pee myself! :haha: In any case, I'm guessing that if they told you not to drink water, you're going to have a vaginal scan. I have had so many of those in the past year that I was so relieved to have an abdominal one yesterday...finally!!


----------



## Allie84

Congrats on the scans ladies! :happydance: Glad the babies are doing well. :) 

Sparkle, I think that makes you the furthest on here, maybe you'll have our first baby! :)

Sarah, sorry about the hematoma getting bigger but if the hospital said not to worry that's a good thing! I just read about it after seeing what you wrote and it says out of all pregnancies with SCH only 1-3% miscarry....that's really low, in fact it's about the rate of MC for _all_ pregnacies past 12 weeks if I'm reading that right? But I guess you should expect more bleeding from what I read as it bleeds out. I bet you'll feel better after you meet the consulant next week. :hugs:

Desi, I had an empty bladder with both scans and they didn't say anything. The first scan was with a proper u/s machine and she could make out baby abdnominally with an empty bladder, and my scan last week was vaginal. 

Cherry, they aren't even asnwering the phone? So strange, is there anyone higher up you can bug? 

My appointment went well this morning, got to listen to the lovely sound of baby's heart beat! :) 150 bpm. I actually told the Dr. about being on a group online with ladies due around the same time and I was worried about placenta previa, and he said at this stage it really means nothing at all even if you do have one, so that's good. I asked about an NT scan and he actually said I could have one scheduled if I really wanted but that hardly anyone ever asks him for one and he doesn't think they are necessary unless I was older. So I said okay.....and then when I left I was like wait, I just turned down a scan. :dohh: Oh well I had a scan last week so I'm going to try not to be greedy and just hold off for 20 weeks.


----------



## Sarah12

Allie.

Glad your appt went well. Ive still not heard HB- wonder why they don't listen here.
I don't suppose you can send me the link to the website you were looking at? I've freaked myself out google sch all afternoon and now feel so scared. It's annoying as I wasasking today what the implications are , risks etc. And was just told there's nothing they can do and it's a waiting game.. I was feeling frustrated as I realise there's nothing they can do but still want to understand what it all means. 

Just wish the sch would go away so I can enjoj being pg and feel more confident.
We were going to tell people after this scan but now going to wait a bit longer. Im too scared to celebrate..


----------



## BumpHope123

Oh Sarah, I'm so sorry you have to go through all this worry. :hugs: I'm sure everything will turn out fine if they didn't seem too concerned today. Hopefully your consultation can also ease your worries a bit.

Allie - thanks for asking about the placenta previa! Everything I read says the same thing...that it's no big deal this early on. But I guess I'm just worrying for the future. :D I have been meaning to ask you...when are you going to stop your suppositories? Are you stopping cold turkey?


----------



## desiwannabmom

BumpHope -
I am traveling early June and my dr. office asked me to get my complete medical reports before I leave to carry with me on the plane/every where I am. I would probably think that is what your Dr. is going to say too(?)! And I will call my Dr. office and ask about the water and whether the scan is abdominal or vaginal one.


----------



## Allie84

Sarah, here's the link. It says 1-3% mc rate with SCH and that SCH occurs in 1% of all pregnancies (that seems like a lot). Try not to Google! Google has never made me feel better about anything....
https://www.justmommies.com/articles/subchorionic-hematoma.shtml

BumpHope, the Dr. today told me to stop the suppositories cold turkey effective today! 8-[ But the midwife who prescribed them has me tapering off at 13 weeks by doing just one at night instead of at night and am (right now I'm splitting a 100 mg suppository between bedtime and morning). So that's what I'm going to do. What about you? (See, the problem with me is I've now had two 'extra' appointments at a separate clinic as I was trying them out, one with a NP and today with a a doctor...and I've decided as of today to stick with my orginial OB, as I can't keep seeing both and it's already gotten confusing as the doc today gave me different directions than the midwife)


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - I'm so scared to stop them even though I know the placenta will take over. Ah, the joys of irrational pregnancy worries! :haha: I'm taking 200mg at night. I'm going to stop the full dose at 13 weeks and then taper off for a week by taking 100mg. I think that is the only way that will prevent me from freaking out. Dr. has approved that. :thumbup:


----------



## sparklebunny

I did a signature....!! (look below!) What d'ya think?! :shrug: If u guys hate it we can do something else?


----------



## Allie84

Awww sparkle I love it!!!! :) :happydance: Great job!!!

What is the code? 

I'm currently worried because about an hour ago I swear I got electrocuted by my laptop! I stood up with it plugged in and it gave me such a long shock that actually hurt! I'm wondering if that could have hurt the baby in some way?


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi Allie,

Sorry about your shock :( I'm sure the baby is fine, they really are quite protected in there :)

I sent the code to you in your private messages....did you get it??


----------



## Melissa29

Wow so much has happened since I have been on here. Congrats to all the ladies who had scans and saw their wonderful babies. I am jealous that I didn't have one. I have to wait two days for my next doctors appt. He is going to hate having me as a patient come Nov. Since I didn't want a pap smear last time, they scheduled me for one this time. I am going to refuse it again and then make sure he does a doppler so I can hear the HB again. I'm sure he will probably do it everytime I go in but I am going to request it just in case. I am also going to see if I can get my gender scan earlier than 20 weeks. I am going to think up some excuse so I can have it at the end of June. That way I will be able to share with family over the 4th of July weekend. 

I just called and ordered cookies. I am going to take them to my coworkers and to my parents to tell them, (after thurs. appt of course). They are going to be blue and pink and some will say "November 2001" on them. I do have a feeling that this baby will be born in December though. 

Has anyone else told their families yet? If so, how did you do it? If not, when are you going to do it?


----------



## BumpHope123

Hi Melissa! I originally had my anatomy scan scheduled for week 20 (July 12), but since my travel plans for July have changed and since I now will be out of town from week 18.5 - 22, the dr.'s office switched my scan to June 30, the day before I leave for my trip. My MW said they should be able to still see everything they need to at that time so it should be fine (and worst case scenario is that they can't see something clearly and have me come back in when I return). I agree with you, it will be great to be able to tell family the gender over fourth of July weekend. :) Maybe you can just use the travel thing as an excuse to get you in sooner? 

That is a great way to announce the good news. :) We only told family over mother's day and will share the news with our friends after our 14 week scan. Just a few more weeks, can't wait!


----------



## Allie84

I've got my fancy new signature below!!! :happydance:

Hi Melissa, good to hear from you! Don't worry, I also have to wait until 20 weeks for a proper scan (even though I had a mini scan in the OB office last week which I am grateful for). My doc says anything between 18-20 weeks is fine. I haven't had the pap either....have you had one in the past year? If so they shouldn't ask you for one. I bet they will listen with the doppler every appointment as they have done for me. The docs just carry it in their pockets at my OB and I asked if I would get one every appointment and they said yes. I heard baby today and it was great. 

I love the way you are telling your family! So creative. We are also telling our family this weekend (though DH's mum already knows, he called her in Scotland and told her) but haven't though of a way to do it creatively. How exciting! I did almost let slip today when my parents were over, it was so hard not to. 

When is everyone going to do the Facebook announcement?


----------



## desiwannabmom

Me too, me too on the signature. Can someone send me the code? Or better yet, copy paste on here so those interested can may be copy?

Our parents live thousands of miles away so we just called up and told them. Very unoriginal! :D! We will tell all our local friends next week..when I am 13W+, probably via e-mail. At first we thought we would call them all but that seemed like such a pain and seemed like it would take a lot of time. We will just announce in e-mail that way everyone we want to tell will know at the same time than hearing from someone else. We also plan to tell my work on the same day as when we tell our friends. Our "friends" also work at my work place so I cannot keep work & personal friends separate anyways. I have decided to tell my boss this Friday because she is on vacation for next two weeks and I am on a work trip for a week and a half after that so next time I will see her is 3rd week of June. I just didn't want her to know second hand so I will make sure to tell her NOT TO TELL ANYONE! I am not sure if she will keep it to herself so I decided I will tell her close to 5:00 p.m. on Friday so she can do the least damage !

Three of my friends are also pregnant right now, so I thought we would put the subject as "Don't drink the same water" or something like that. We are not sure that we will announce on Facebook though! 

I am just patiently and nervously waiting for my scan tomorrow! I just want the scan time to be here already. It's gonna be a LONG day and a half. Good thing I have meetings pretty much all day today/tomorrow a.m. That should keep me distracted!


----------



## sparklebunny

no problem signature code is.....

https://img33.glitterfy.com/11137/glitterfy1154009T572D30.gif


:)


----------



## sparklebunny

ok that didn't work!! Sorry Desi! sending it to your private messages now!!


----------



## BumpHope123

Sparkle, can you send me the signature as well? Thanks for putting it together! 


I don't think I will do the Facebook announcement. Given my history, it just feels too scary to do that. God forbid something goes wrong, I really don't want to have to announce that on Facebook too. We'll just tell our friends in person or on the phone. :)


----------



## Allie84

If you click Quote reply on Sparkle's post, you will see the code. 

Desi, that sounds like a good plan. Only one day to go, yay!!

I han an argument with DH this morning and I started crying a lot and now I feel bad, hope I didn't stress out the baby.. :cry: I find something new to worry about each day it seems. I'm probably going crazy!! :wacko:


----------



## luckyalready

Hi Girls!
I havent been on since last week.. I went to my sisters house for the weekend (about a 7 1/2 hour drive) let me tell you, that drive is A LOT harder with a 2 year old and a pregnancy.. ugh. Anyway, Ive been so sick, the worst cold Ive ever had.. not being able to take much as made it really hard too. I went to the doc, and I am carrying so much extra fluid in my face that it is literally coming out everywhere, my nose, my EYES, and my ears..its so sick. Anyway -
My friend just had her baby on the 16th.. it was her second, and with both babies they waited to tell the gender.. oh man I am so tempted to wait.

love the new signature.. thanks girls


----------



## BumpHope123

Ok, got it! Thanks Allie! 
Don't worry about crying, I did that a lot in the early stages. DH and I had two arguments too several weeks ago where I started bawling, and now he is more sensitive to the fact that my hormones make me cry much more easily. The 'arguments' were a bit silly and I don't think I would have cried had I not been pregnant. And sometimes the most ridiculous things on tv make me cry now too. Baby will be fine! When I find myself getting upset, I try to take a few deep breaths to calm myself...it works for me. :flower:


----------



## BumpHope123

Lucky, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## luckyalready

By the way.. kudos to those who can wait to tell everyone the pregnancy news.. if you saw me.. you would know Im definitely pregnant, there is NO way of hiding it .. my belly is def pregnant. lol


----------



## desiwannabmom

Are we living the same life? I had a fight with DH too! And then I started feeling guilty :(!


Allie84 said:


> I han an argument with DH this morning and I started crying a lot and now I feel bad, hope I didn't stress out the baby.. :cry: I find something new to worry about each day it seems. I'm probably going crazy!! :wacko:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Bumphope and Desi, it's comforting to know I'm not alone. :hugs: 

Desi, maybe we're having a major hormone surge this week or something! 

I tried calming myself down with deep breaths but I found myself apologizing to the baby and that just made me cry harder! 

Lucky, sorry you've been sick! I've had a really stuffy nose too and actually a bit of a nosebleed blowing my nose, yuck. I hear we get a lot of extra mucous with pregnancy. Congrats to your friend, I know I could not wait to find out the sex, I'm far too impatient.


----------



## sparklebunny

Welcome back Desi!! Sorry you've been I'll babe :friends:
Get Well soon! I am soooo not waiting to find out the gender, I wanna know asap!!


----------



## luckyalready

Aw I just went back and saw the newest scan pics.. SO CUTE!! :)
Girls my sister and I are officially crazy.. between the two of us (we share) our maternity clothes collection is OUT of control!!
52 pairs of jeans/capris.. and 77 shirts!!! OMG. This isnt even counting the lounge pants, the sweatsuits, the skirts, the dress pants, the dresses or the shorts. This is nuts.


----------



## desiwannabmom

OMG Lucky, I am jealous of all those clothes. I haven't bought a single outfit since I found out. Maternity/Otherwise! I am still able to fit in to most of my pre-pregnancy clothes (except a few favorite jeans :()! 

Has anyone bought any maternity clothes?


----------



## BumpHope123

Lucky - wish I had a maternity wardrobe like yours!! Is there a particular place you like to shop?

I haven't bought any maternity clothes yet, but have been scoping them out online. Right now I can still fit into everything but have been noticing things getting a little snug in the stomach. I would love to find some comfy jeans with a full panel and some maxi dresses for the summer to start out with. I wonder if the panel on those pants is too big for this stage of pregnancy, but I feel like they would help smooth out some of the belly fat that is getting pushed out right now. :shy:


----------



## Allie84

Holy crap Lucky! That's awesome though, enjoy them.

I have not purchased maternity clothes yet but I did buy a Bella Band, which I sometimes wear under my shirt and over my jeans....it's to help you wear your pre-pregnancy jeans unbuttoned. I tend to wear tight pants...jeggings and skinny jeans....and now I can't really button most of them so I'm wearing a lot of leggings these days. I mean, I can button my jeans if I squish but then I feel like I'm squishing the baby.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
I looked at a Band thingie at the local target! Where did you buy yours?


----------



## sun

Wow luckyalready! :shock: I went through last pregnancy with only 2 pairs of jeans! But I'm cheap :haha:

Just saying hello - haven't been in for a while! xx


----------



## luckyalready

Belly or Bella bands are awesome! They are a must have.. you can wear them with your pre-preg jeans to keep them unbuttoned, but covered.. and you can wear them with maternity jeans to keep them up before your belly is filled out enough to hold them.. and later in the pregnancy it just feels good to have the extra support around your belly.
I do love having a lot.. not all of them are in my size tho.. I was much skinnier the first time around, and my sister has always been bigger so we literally have XS-L .. lol

My fav maternity clothes for comfy and inexpensive yet cute and trendy are Gap and Old Navy... my fav brand of mat jeans are Lucky Brand.. super cute styles


----------



## Tizy

Helloo girls, 

So i've added the signature too - thanks Sparkle. I hope I don't get told off for having too big a signature!

Desi and Allie I've been super hormoney this week, up until now I've been fine and this week its just hit me all of a sudden, but I stopped taking my Vitabiotics Preconception tablets this week and I wondered if it was something to do with that so I started taking them again. 

Sun - good luck with the scan, its today isn't it? 

Belly bands, now I've not got one of those, none of my pre pregnancy clothes fit now, my waistline has expanded so much but I do have some maternity jeans that are not quite staying up right just yet! Might have to give one of them a try!

Fallen out with OH this morning - blerghhhh just silly-ness really but it frustrates me becuase he always walks off when I want to say something back!!! Anyone else have this problem??

Han Xxxx


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Girls

Hee Tizzy- your signiture is getting prety big! Ive editted mine as my date has moved forward a day so im 13 weeks today!! yay!! And I can feel my placenta- just like you said Desi- hard and poking above hair line! 

Ive also been massively hormonal! Glad im not alone Had a small arguement / cry with DH on Tuesday night. I was upset about my clot growing and he was annoyed with me as he wanted me to relax and celebrate baby was looking well. Which ofcourse I am thrilled about.. But think it is partly cos hormones are having a party but also I was pretty disappointed as ive been virtually housebound for 5 weeks now and was hoping to get some life back and be able to do a bit of exercise. Not find out clot had tripled. 

We told two goods friend last night I was pregnant.. First people we'd told face to face- Everyone else that knows we had told on the phone when we thought i'd miscarried! It was nice to tell them but think are going to hold off on others until after ive seen the consultant on Tuesday. Im worried I'll tempt fate!

Im still having no problem getting into my clothes! I think its because I lost a few Ibs with morning sickess eveything still fits. Although I do get a bit of a belly at the end of the day. Sparkle- did you lose any weight as you were so sick??

Good luck today Desi. I'll be thinking of you. Ive got my check in appt with my midwife- first time i'll meet her!

S XX


----------



## desiwannabmom

Thanks,Sarah! I have got meetings back to back until my 12:30 appointment so hopefully I won't stress too much. I found myself stressing last night and kept telling myself that its gonna be alright. FOUR more hours. I CAN DO IT!

I will update you all as soon as I get back!

In other news, I have had practically no appetite the last couple of weeks and so haven't been eating much. It must have showed because I saw a friend after 3 weeks and she said I looked thinner than when she saw me last! Hmm...


----------



## Allie84

My mom told me I looked thinner a few weeks ago as well. I had to laugh, she must not have noticed my unbuttoned jeans! 

I got the Target Bella band, and I use it sometimes but I'm still working it out....I think it's too big still as it rides up or now. 

Good luck today Desi!!! Not long now, can't wait to see a scan pic! :) Sarah, good luck with the midwife.

It seems like quite a few of us have had some tiffs with our OHs recently. 

I might borrow Melissa's idea of giving my parents a cookie with the good news written on it. For some reason I'm so scared to tell my parents but at the same time I'm reallly excited and can hardly wait. I know they'll be so happy but once they know it's like really official and I would feel so bad if something went wrong, they are so excited to be grandparents.


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Girls. 

I am back from midwife! She was adorable - she is not going to be my normal midwife an i wont get to meet my presecribed midwife next time either! But the lady today was brilliant! She basically spent ages going through my check in report and was getting all in a tizz with how you upload everything on to the computer. She was an 'older midwife' and not from the generation of computers! Very sweet and she kept apologising and thanking me for being so patient. She took my bloods, BP and pulse etc. My pulse is normally pretty low at 52 and today was 72.. Im not sure if it has gone up as I havent been able to exercise for 5 weeks or the baby? Has anyone elses incrased?

Anyway i sked her if she would use a doppler and she got all in a cute flaff saying at 13 weeks she wont hear anything and id then get upset and she would feel terrible and wouldnt know what to do etc etc. She was being very sweet but eventually ' because its me and I seem a mature young lady and understand I might not hear anything (!!!) she agreed to do it! So lay on cuch and for first few minutes couldnt hear anything.... but then could hear it really load thumping away.... So fast! It was amazing- the most incredile sound. But what was so sweet wa that the midwife was happier than me- she was clapping her hands, gave me a hug ( for ages!!!) and was so chuffed she'd found it!! Anyway im definitley going to buy a doppler now!

On a more serious note - im getting pains around my uters area- i think its just stretching and it does feel like that- kind of like ive pulled a muscle. Anyone else had it?

S xx

PS- I think Cookie idea is brilliant!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Aww..Sarah I am so glad you had a great experience. The way you narrated it I could totally 'picture' your entire appointment. I am glad you liked the midwife and hope your permanent one is also great :)!

Allie, I am sure your parents will be thrilled. I think we just cannot keep worrying that something is going to happen if/when we tell everyone, we just have to take the plunge. The argument that DH and I had was over this. He wanted us to tell everyone today after the u/s and I said not until I am "officially" in the second trimester. He just wasn't able to understand why I was so hesitant to share the news. But I think I won at the end ! I told him I had two votes - one for me and one for the baby (stole this from Grey's Anatomy)! He seemed to agree with the two votes thing :D! We decided to tell everyone on June 2nd they day before I leave on my work trip!


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - good luck at your appointment today! I love the 'two vote' argument. I'm going to use that from now on when DH and I are disagreeing on something. :haha:

Sarah - Glad you had a positive experience with your midwife and got to hear the heartbeat. Let us know how you like your doppler once you get it. :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

So LADIES,
I AM BACK!! If I thought the Doppler thing was cool last week, the U/S kicked Dopplers butt!!! OMG!! It was so awesome. Since I wasn't sure if they are doing vaginal/abdominal I drank a big glass of water about 30 min before so I would have a full bladder just in case. I went in and the Ultrasound tech introduced herself, asked me to lie down, said 'shirt up, pants down, please'. That made me giggle! Anyways, she warmed up the ultrasound gel apparently. It was nice and warm and the first thing she says is, 'oh! your bladder is nice and full'. Then she started taking pictures measuring the baby etc, and the baby wasn't moving at all. I asked her about that and she says, "we will wake it up". After a few minutes she kind of poked me and the baby startled. The tech then said that the baby might not be moving because of my bladder so she asked to empty it and after I got back, we saw the baby was MUCH MUCH MORE active, moving around. Doing flips. Waving both its hands and legs. Swimming like a little fish! It was so surreal to see all that! It is amazing. The tech showed us the baby's brains, the spine, etc and said everything looks good and normal. She said the NT measured 1.6 and they would like to see it under 3(?). DH and I were just spell bounded. I then asked the tech if she can guess what the gender is..she said she can speculate but it might not be correct. We asked her to go ahead and speculate anyways and after a bit more nudging the baby came to the right position. She froze the screen at one point, zoomed in and went "Well, there is nothing dangling right now, I'd say a GIRL"! I about cried when I heard that! I sew and as I was organizing my fabric last night and noticed how much cute, girly fabric I had and I made a comment to DH and said that if we were having a boy, I would get rid of all the fabric! LOL! I wouldn't but I just said it! She moved around a bit more and I think we got a total of about 15-16 min of Ultrasound time and then the tech asked if we were done ! She then asked if we would like a paper picture or a CD. We were like "A CD, PLEASE THANK YOU"! She then wrote the CD and then I went to go get blood work done (it will be back next week). 

Before we left the tech, I asked her about the 3D ultrasounds and she said they do them at 28 weeks and they start at $175. DH and I are now convinced that we will get a 3-D! I cannot wait!

Following are some pictures:
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5









baby2.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3









baby3.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5









baby4.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Allie84

Desi, OMG sooooooooooooo cute!!! What a great u/s tech you had and what a great experience. :happydance: Oooh, a little girl (probably). Really good quality pictures as well. So happy for you!

Sarah, what a great experience you had as well, yay for a good midwife, she does sound really cute and sweet. Hope the next one is as good! Glad you got to hear baby, it really is an amazing sound. :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Oh and she said I was measuring ahead. I asked her if that is because babies grow differently each week and she said not at this point. She has put me at 12W6D and said the new due date is Nov 25 which is Thanksgiving day in the US ! She then said it is up to the dr. to change the due date but she said she is pretty sure I am ahead. I guess I ovulated earlier than I thought !


----------



## sparklebunny

Congrats Desi and Sarah on your brilliant scans and appointments!! Yay! Everyone doing well and we're heading steadily into second trimester! Wow! 

Glad to see everyone's got the sig! :happydance:


----------



## BumpHope123

Yay, congrats Desi! Sounds like you had a great scan! :happydance:


----------



## Melissa29

Congrats Desi! So exciting! 
Allie- I was afraid to tell my mom too. Thats why I brought cookies. I figured they would take the attention off of me. It didn't really work that way. My mom acted surprised and happy but I think she already knew. I had brought the cookies in the house and didn't find my parents in there so I went outside and then my mom came out like 10 minutes later. I went back in to get the cookies and she had put a baking dish of mine on top of the cookie box. I asked her if she had looked in there and she said no but I think that she did. Tomorrow we will tell my hubby's parents and my work.

I met with my OB today and he was dating me at my LMP date of 13w2d. I told him that according to the US I was at 12w3d. He told me he wanted to keep the LMP date. I then convinced him to use the US date because I want to make sure I will be able to tell the sex at my next US. I then convinced him to let me schedule today. I will find out if I am team blue or team pink on June 28. I am so excited. Oh and we heard the HB- 157bpm :)


----------



## Allie84

I'm glad I'm not the only one scared to tell my parents! I kind of wish I could hear the heartbeat again for reassurance before telling them but I just heard the heartbeat the day before yesterday and I don't want to put off telling them forever! So your mom already knew, huh? I wonder if mine does! 

Glad you got your scan scheduled, Melissa. I want to find out the gender too. So you've already had an ultrasound? 

I just got home from a really great early pregnancy class my hospital offers called Great Expectations. Alex and I both went and got to mingle with other couples. And who should walk in but a couple we know from church! I gave her a big hug and we had a good laugh...it turns out she's a week ahead of me. Small world. Anyways, we went over a ton of information and I got to ask lots of questions about the birthing center and various things. Now I can't for more classes but they aren't until 3rd tri.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Thats great Allie. Our hospital used to do those early prego classes but they apparently stopped. That reminds me I need to schedule those 3rd tri classes soon because apparently they fill up fast around here hmmm...


----------



## Melissa29

Yes Allie I did have another ultrasound. When I went in for my 8 week, they couldn't find the HB with the doppler so my midwife ordered a US. I just wish I didn't have to wait 6 weeks to see the baby again. 

I have thought about taking classes. More for my husbands sake. I have been watching babies since I was in 10. I also watch all the baby shows and read up on anything I can. I also have had friends tell my all their labor horror stories so I feel I am as prepared for it as I can be. My husband on the other hand has no idea whats coming. 

I guess I will have to look into it and see what the hospital offers. 

I am excited to start feeling better soon. I am done teaching next week and will be feeling good for the summer. I didn't plan this very well cause I will be going back to work in late August. Hopefully I won't be too big and uncomfortable in the last couple months of pregnancy. It is really hard to keep up my energy with eleven 3-5 years old. 

Well I am off to tell my coworkers and my in-laws. Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Allie84

Oh Melissa I can only imagine! I used to work at a preschool and I can't imagine doing it pregnant. Enjoy the summer off while you can, though! 

Have a great time telling work and in-laws today. :happydance:

I can't sleep! I've been up for hours feeling nauseas and have a headache, just laying in bed thinking about everything from the class and actually starting to feel a wee bit panicky. I'm even considering going to our mid-wife walk in clinic (oh man, now that I found out about that, I'm going to be using it so much) because I've had this headache for 3 days and it won't go away.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie - I hope you get some answers about that nagging headache. Its no fun to have a headache on Friday!! I am maxing out on my vacation so I am taking Monday off! Looking forward to the 3 day weekend :)!

Melissa - How did it go with your parents/coworkers? I bet they are all excited. We told some of our extended family last night and they were very excited for us!


----------



## Sarah12

Allie- I've got a shocking headache too. Started last night and only got about 2hrs sleep. Been so bad still today that I've had to take day off work. It's just horrible. I prefer the nausea to this.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Ladies, I just read on a site that dizziness and headaches increase in Week 12?! I do hope you ladies feel better though! hugs!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Not sure if anyone is into sewing but I found a neat Website: https://diymaternity.com/

I also found a tutorial (easy) for the bands. I am so tempted to try to make these:

Sew: https://diymaternity.com/pants-skirts/how-to-sew-a-belly-band/ (I might try and make these longer than 20 inches so I could use these in the last trimester)
No Sew:https://diymaternity.com/pants-skirts/how-to-make-a-no-sew-belly-band/

I bet I could make a lot of those in the $20 I would pay at target. Hopefully they work the same way!


----------



## sparklebunny

Had a banging headache yesterday, and I seem to have to constantly blow my nose, in fact i think this is part of the reason why i have been so sick! Would normally rake sudafed but can't take anything now :( In other news, i can feel baby move!!!


----------



## Tizy

Glad you girls have posted about headaches and dizziness, becuase I've been having a bit of both too. This morning I woke up with what felt like a hangover and I've been getting dizzy and that never usually happens to me! 

Xx

P.S is Baby shaw changing the name of the group to Elevenses then? I got confused today looking for it then i remembered its not called that!


----------



## Allie84

Tizy, I dunno where Baby Shaw is and she's the only one that can change the name on the post, but yes we are Elevenses now. :)

Desi, those are so cute!! When my headache goes away and I can start thinking of being productive I might make some, what a fun idea. 

Oh, girls, sorry you have the headaches too! I caved and went into the midwife walk in as I was feeling so ill and delirious with no sleep, and the midwife said a headache at this point is a good sign hormones are surging. I also had her listen to the heartbeat and it was a lot slower than last week? She didn't say anything or what the rate was. 

I'm still thinking of getting a doppler as I can't seem to go too long without hearing baby's heartbeat or I get anxious.

Sparkle, you felt the baby alreay, awesome! What did it feel like?


----------



## sparklebunny

It feels like little flutters, especially when i eat something col, midwife says it's because it's number 2 and where it is sitting means that i'm more likely to feel it. It was so clear on the scan what a little wriggler it was!


----------



## BumpHope123

Good morning ladies! I am in the same boat with the headaches, though they don't sound as bad as some of yours. I'm sure it doesn't help that I am still not sleeping at night. I have been up since 1am last night!! Ugh, it is getting really annoying not being able to sleep. I don't normally get headaches, so I'm not sure what would work on them and mine aren't so bad that I need to medicate, but just wondering if any of you tried tylenol?

Desi - that is cool that you are going to try to sew your own stuff! I don't sew, but I'm going to start teaching myself how to crochet. I know someone who crochets and knits the cutest baby stuff and has sent me some patterns, and I have a few friends who are due before me, so I thought I could make some stuff for them to start out with. Just waiting for my yarn to arrive!


----------



## BumpHope123

Here is a pic of my starter crochet project. How adorable is that baby?! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Crochet1.pdf
File size: 126.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sarah12

Desi- did the website say why headaches are worse at 12 weeks and if there's anything we can do? I'm in a world of pain right now- been in bed all day.


----------



## BumpHope123

Sarah - I thought this was helpful in providing some at home remedies and headache triggers to avoid: https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/headaches.html


----------



## Sarah12

Thanks Bumphope. Was reluctant but just taken 2 paracetamol. Read these are fine to take so hopefully they're strong enough & help. 

There's no let up in pregnancy!


----------



## Allie84

I've been taking one extra strenth Tylenol and it works a bit but not for long. I've had this stupid thing since Wednesday!

Sarah, the midwife today said it was caused by the flood of hormones. 

Awww, Bumphope, sorry you've been awake since all hours as well. I thought 4 am was bad. I feel like I'm crashing right now though so am going to go take a nap. I'm taking the day off work as I just can't focus being this tired and headachey.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Oh my! How CUTE is that!! I have dabbled a bit with crochet (NOT for me!) and also did a bit of Knitting (MAY be for me) but I seem to have stuck with sewing! I am planning on making blankets and burp cloths for my friends who are due before me. https://sewmuchado.blogspot.com/2009/09/rag-edge-receiving-blanket-tutorial.html
These are very easy to make as well. If you can sew a straight-line you can do this!


BumpHope123 said:


> Here is a pic of my starter crochet project. How adorable is that baby?! :haha:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
When I went last Tue, the Doppler recorded a heartbeat of 153 and at the ultrasound yesterday, it was at 143. So I think it is normal for the heartbeat to go down and stabilize.




Allie84 said:


> I also had her listen to the heartbeat and it was a lot slower than last week? She didn't say anything or what the rate was.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Desi! :hugs:

I am delirious with lack of sleep this afternoon, and I wish I felt better for telling my parents the big news!

Am I the last one on here to tell my parents? I think I am....


----------



## luckyalready

Oh man girls so much going on with everyone! Thats so awesome.. I wish this forum had a "Like" button!
Desi those pics are so cute. and omg exciting to hear girl.. you will have to double check though, later on ;)
Sarah thats awesome you had a good visit with your temp mid wife..
Allie, telling your parents will be so awesome and Im sure it will go well.. I can bet your mom already has a feeling, you know moms are like that ;) - Dont let yourself get worried or feel like it would ever be your fault if something bad happened, of course they are excited to be grandparents, just like you are excited to be a parent.. you are doing everything right.. and if, heaven forbid, something went wrong that is out of your control and you shouldnt ever feel guilty. When is the time you plan on telling them?

Sparkle.. I can also feel the baby move.. I thought I could a couple of weeks ago.. but then it went away.. I can definitely feel him/her now.. its so great. I felt my first baby at 14 weeks.. so this is just a bit sooner.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Lucky. :hugs:

I just told a good friend and it made me so happy to share the news it has pumped me up for telling the fam.

Maybe I am crazy but I _swear_ I felt the baby move too tonight! I was laying on my back on the couch and I got this feeling like popcorn popped in my uterus. It was really strange and not like any feeling I have had so far. But it says there's no way we should feel this early unless this is our second child or more. :shrug: But who knows, maybe it was just one of those moments that I was really in tune and laying the right way, etc. I'm going to just go with it and be excited.


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi Everyone:wave:

Allie, you never know!! Go with the excitement it's what keeps us going! I went for a Chinese last night and baby loved the banana fritters and syrup with ice cream!! My next scan is on the 7th July. Ages away! I really want to know what we're having!


----------



## Tizy

Hello Girls, 

Excited for today, my mum and dad are visiting....they are taking me and Holly for a pub lunch -it probably won't be a heathy eating day today! and ive already had bacon sandwich!

My OH Mark is at a stag do so me and holly will probably choose a scary-ish film for this evening and cuddle up with some popcorn. 

Allie you should def get a doppler, they are great for between scan reassurance. I check on my bubs every few days and makes me smile everytime I hear it. 

Hope the headaches clear Sarah and everyone else, mine has gone now and I didn't wake up feeling hungover either. :) :)

Han Xxx


----------



## luckyalready

Allie.. I dont think that is correct.. I think the only reason they say you can feel is sooner with your second or more pregnancy is because you know what you are expecting.. I believe you CAN feel it sooner if the baby is positioned right and you are really in tune with your body... I felt my first at 14 weeks and I knew it was her. The popping might be gas tho? The first feelings are little super light fluttering or tickling .. as far as my experience goes anyway. After having my first baby, I felt "phantom" kicks all the way up until this pregnancy.. It was all probably just gas but it felt just like a baby was in my belly - before you know it your baby will be kicking you like crazy and there will be no mistake. AHH! I love that part.. I love it when others can feel it on the outside.. or when its towards the end and you can feel with your hand where your babies butt is.. or an extremity.. its amazing.


----------



## Allie84

That's really helpful in knowing what to expect to feel. I really can't wait until those for sure feelings. 

No has mentioned this in a while.....cramping. Mine seems to be gone during the day now but I am feeling it in the middle of the night when I wake up to roll over or if I wake up on my back. Anyone else?


----------



## Sarah12

Well headache has finally gone! Blimey it was awful! How are you feeling Allie?

And how did the announcement go? 


I'm not getting 'cramps' so much out more like stretching pains. Quite low down and feels like ive pulled a muscle. I can also really feel my placenta now- especailly when i have full bladder- its very hard and noticeable above my pelvic bone. Can you all feel yours?

Oh and other symptoms are bloating and a bit constiapted! Not nice! Been scoffing prunes today! 

S xx


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sarah -
I thought the hard thing we are feeling is the Uterus?!

Allie & Melissa, Yeah, how did the announcements go?


----------



## Sarah12

Oh that's what I meant! Placenta!


----------



## Sarah12

I mean uterus! Oh dear! Long day for me!!


----------



## sparklebunny

LOL! I was slightly concerned that you could feel the placenta Sarah!! Thought the ms was getting better...then i threw up tonight :(.......I'm 14 weeks tomorrow...how can i still be SICK!! Anyway i've had a great weekend, my DD was at her Grandad's so i had the house to myself (OH was out visiting his mum)...it was fantastic! Just lay on the sofa eating and sleeping!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Speaking on cramping, I am still getting sharp cramps and today they have been a lot more. I think that is also because I haven't been drinking enough water :(!


----------



## Cherryhrf

Got my scan all sorted out, rang the hospital and they had no record of the Nuchal Scan Form, told me that a dating scan can be up to 16 weeks and to ring my midwife about the Nuchal. Finally got hold of the midwife (she was at a home birth!) she said the form had changed and would call the hospital in the morning. Got a call first thing from the hospital and my scan is now this Wednesday, its at 3.15pm slap, bang at school pick up time so will have to go on my own, as Hubby will have to pick up boys and take them swimming but I didn't want to complain.

Funny you have all been talking about really bad headaches, thats why I haven't updated you all sooner. After the problems with the scan date I got this thumping headache which overnight turned into blocked sinuses, felt like I had been punched in the face and behind my eye was throbbing. Couldn't sleep with the pain and paracetamol wasn't touching it. Found steam inhalation worked and relieved the pressure. Also with the lack of sleep I couldn't keep any food down. Horrible few day but much better now and looking forward to the scan.

Bought a doppler, find ir quite hard to find the heartbeat but did find the heartbeat once, becoming a bit of an obsession now.


----------



## Sarah12

Good luck with you scan Cherry. I was told last week that I will get my NT results back by today if they are high risk. Letter in the post in the 2 weeks if low risk. Everytime my phone has rang today with a unknown number ive paniced! 

Sparkle- im still getting nausea. Annoyingly I mainly get it when i drink water. Im trying so hard to have 2 litres a day but its tough when it makes me feel so rubbish!

Ive ordered a doppler- should arrive in the next few days!


----------



## Allie84

Good luck cherry!

I'm also still getting nausea every day. :( It looks like we aren't out of it yet. 

Desi, I think water has a lot to do with it. I've noticed I mainly get cramps at night and I must be dehydrated then as I sleep about 10 hours a night these days not drinking anything while I'm sleeping obviously.

I also bought a doppler and am waiting for it. I got the angelsounds one everyone says is so good, but I got it from a kind of dodgy website for cheap so I'm a bit skeptical. I really hope it works.


----------



## Cherryhrf

Allie - I have the Angelsounds one, it is good but because I was having trouble finding the heartbeat I googled it and was recommended to use a lot of gel in the early stages and it only comes with a little tube. I have used my tube up after 4 days (only used once a day) I have ordered some more off Amazon. Later on you can just use water apparently.


----------



## BumpHope123

Wow, it sounds like everyone is getting a doppler! I want one too! DH keeps telling me not to get one because I will get obsessed. He is probably right. :winkwink: 

I'll get pulling feelings down below several times a day, but not cramping per say. I still can't feel my uterus. :( But I have a little layer of fat around my stomach, and my uterus is very tilted (therefore maybe taking longer to straighten out??) so perhaps that's why. I read online that it can still take a few more weeks before you feel it so if I don't feel it soon, I'm going to ask my MW to feel it out for me at my appt. next week.

Glad to hear you got your NT scan straightened out, Cherry!

Allie - did you tell your mom? How did it go?


----------



## sparklebunny

GOOD LUCK CHERRY!! 

Allie how did it go with the parents?? Got my fingers crossed that everything went well :friends:

Seems i've also got sinus problems starting and the mother of all headaches today....in bed resting now after bathing dd and making her packed lunch and giving her some dinner, all after a full day of work! Just looking forward to watching "Glee" now!


----------



## Allie84

I love Glee! Have fun! Sorry about the headache. Mine finally went away so I'm sure yours will too. :hugs:

Telling my parents was kind of nerve racking but they are sooooo excited. My dad acted a little awkward lol, but that's probably because my uncle and grandpa started teasing DH about 'finally figuring out what to do with it' in front of me. I just about died! We told the rest of the entire family at my cousin's high school graduation party yesterday. It felt kind of weird because people kept talking to me about the baby. I actually felt a little bit panicky, thinking okay now nothing can go wrong because my whole family is expecting a baby at the end of this! I know I'm probably weird for feeling so nervous about it yesterday instead of excited. 

I don't know if what I'm feeling is pulling or cramping down there? I would say it's definitely the mild AF type cramps at night and then during the day I get some random sharp feelings that last a second or two. I just wish I could know exactly what's going on down there!

I'm also weaning off the progesterone this week which is a bit scary. 

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - It is hilarious that your uncle and grandpa said that. :haha: Glad to hear everything went well with the announcement. I felt the same sense of dread and panic after we told the family and extended family (granted, we told everyone before I was out of the first trimester yet). It'll be okay though...you have already hit the second trimester...yay! I'm starting to wean off the progesterone starting tomorrow. I decided now that I'm going to do the 1/2 dose for week 13 as we discussed earlier, but then in week 14 I'm going to do 1/2 dose every other day. Dr. said that would be okay and I have a friend who did that as well. I'm probably being overly cautious but I can't help it. :dohh:


----------



## Allie84

I like that idea too! I don't think I have enough to do that or else I would. :haha: I am seriously nervous about stopping it. But it will be nice to not have wake up early and do it and then go back to sleep. I keep hearing about side effects of being on it but I never had any that I'm aware of (other than funky discharge). :shrug:


----------



## BumpHope123

Agreed, it will be so nice not to have to insert them! I only do them at night, so at least it's not too much of an inconvenience, but still, the leakage is unpleasant. I took them for a month in which I didn't get preggers and I didn't have any symptoms either. I was scared I would, but I lucked out. :)


----------



## Sarah12

I got my doppler today! I got the Angelsounds one also. I found the heart beat in about 40 seconds! Helped that I saw the midwife find it last week! I cant believe how fast it beats! I started to doubt that was it as it was beating so fast! 

Im seeing colsultant this afternoon about my blood clot. Hoping i'll get another scan and it will be diminishing. 

xx


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
What website did you order it from? Let me know if you get yours and I will think about ordering one too :)!


Allie84 said:


> I also bought a doppler and am waiting for it. I got the angelsounds one everyone says is so good, but I got it from a kind of dodgy website for cheap so I'm a bit skeptical. I really hope it works.


----------



## Allie84

Good luck Sarah! Glad you found baby so quickly.

Desi, I ordered mine off of www.echostore.com. I found reference to it a doppler thread on here. I'll let you know if it's any good, I should be getting it tomorrow. I'm pretty nervous as it's definitely not the medical grade ones they use at the doctor's office.

BumpHope, I meant to ask what your progesterone dose was? I was on 50 mg am and pm...I didn't take my morning dose today, ahh! 

Soooo how is everyone feeling this week?


----------



## desiwannabmom

That website does look a bit shady! Let me know what your experience is like with them and the Doppler. The Angelsounds one is pretty cheap like you said.

As far as feeling, I got pretty painful cramping last night. At one point I cried out in a lot of pain because I was sitting down on the floor and when I got up, I hurt something really bad. I think it was because the Uterus is in that weird position near that pelvic bone. The pain was unbearable. I couldn't even get up all the way and lied on the floor for a few minutes. Poor DH was downstairs, came running at full speed upstairs worried. I was fine after about 10 minutes but man that was scary! I now wish I had a doppler to check the HB! I have a Nurse appt. next Tuesday..so need to wait patiently!

Does anyone know how long it takes for NT results to come in the US? I had blood drawn last Thursday, wondering if they will have it by now!


----------



## Allie84

Hmmm, I don't know how long that might take. Can you call and ask?

I know, I really wish I had a doppler to check the heartbeat whenever I feel a bad cramp. I try to stand up slowly but that's hard sometimes. I think I felt my uterus this morning, it seems to be quite high up now. Surely that's what hurting us? Our uterus is going through a big move at the moment.


----------



## Cherryhrf

For those with dopplers just for fun - does your heartbeat sound like a train or galloping horses? The old wives tale goes - Train = Boy and Galloping Horse = Girl. 

Just had my daily check (used hand sanitizing gel instead of the ultrasound gel and found it straight away and really clear!) and mine was Galloping Horse. My other children (3 boys) were more like trains. Not going to find out this time, going on the presumption that it is a boy and anything else is a bonus - loved either way. Not going to stop me doing silly wives tales though :0)


----------



## BumpHope123

Sarah, hope you get some good news today and all goes well! :hugs:

Allie - I'm on 200mg once daily of the progesterone. Tonight will be my first night doing the 1/2 dose...eeks! Not quite sure how I am going to cut that thing in half without making a crumbly mess but I have plenty extra so I can afford to screw up a few times. 

Desi - I did my NT related bloodwork on May 11th and they had the results for me on the 16th when I had my scan. So it was pretty quick. But I guess it will just depend on how fast your lab works.

I haven't had any painful cramping. But last night and this morning I have a tightness / soreness feeling. It's not low in my abdomen but rather at the level my belly button. Kinda weird. I'm getting nervous though that it seems like everyone is feeling uterus pains and I'm not. :shrug: Can't wait until my MW appointment next Thursday to confirm everything is okay!!

I think I'm going to have to cave and get a doppler!! :haha: I was thinking about getting the Sonoline B doppler since it has some good reviews and a friend of mine recommended it. I do like how the Angelsounds one is a bit cheaper though...my only hesitation with this one is that it comes with earphones so DH and I cannot listen to the heartbeat at the same time, right? Or can you turn the volume up enough to where you don't need to actually put the earphones on to hear??


----------



## desiwannabmom

I called the Dr. office and she said to call them back if I do not hear from them by Fri morning! Argh! She just said it takes 7 days!! I guess I will just have to sit tight and wait! 

BumpHope - When you got the results back, did they give you a ratio. I am wondering what to expect.


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - Yes, they will give you a ratio of your risk level. My Tech then also just explained that ratio was the lowest it could be so that was good. I'm sure you will be in the same boat. :)


----------



## Sarah12

Bumphope - just a quick one. I was tempted with sonoline b but opted for angel sounds as cheaper and Im really pleased with it. The angelsounds one has attachments for 2 ear phones so you can listen with your husband if you have second set of ear phones. 

X


----------



## BumpHope123

Perfect! I think I will stick to angelsounds then since it's cheaper. Thanks Sarah!


----------



## Allie84

Sarah, how did your scan go?

My doppler is due to be here in less than four hours. Not that I'm anxious for it to get here or anything lol.


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie84 said:


> Sarah, how did your scan go?
> 
> My doppler is due to be here in less than four hours. Not that I'm anxious for it to get here or anything lol.

If I were you, I'd be waiting outside for the mail man. :haha: I'm supposed to get my first maternity clothes delivered today (I was inspired by Lucky's huge wardrobe and bought a few things last week) and I keep checking outside to see if UPS dropped them off or not. If I'm that excited for maternity clothes that probably won't even fit yet, I can imagine how anxious you are to get your doppler!


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Girls.
Appointment yesterday was okay... bit disappointing. To start with my appointment was at 5pm and didnt get seen til 6.30! Thats NHS for you! But the consultant was very nice. Its just annoying as theres nothing they can do to help. She basically said that its a waiting game... She says shes concerned that its trippled in size ( never nice to hear a consultant say they're concerned) but theres no point offering me a repeat scan as it wont make a difference to the outcome. I said it would make a difference to my stress levels! So she then agreed to give me a scan in 3 weeks and im praying with all my heart the hematoma has gone or at least massively shrunk. 

So im still on rest, although Im going to do a few short days in the office next week. Cant lift anything, no sex, no exercise. She said no one knows what causes them and its just one of those things. Great.

I then read some research in the obs and gynae journal that upset me as it said 1 in 11 women with a sch have a misscarriage (pre 20 weeks) and 1 in 100 a still birth ( which i think is counted as post 20 weeks)

Im just so upset about it as I so want to be excited about my pregnancy but I still feel like it could end any day. We're telling friends and family this weekend and I want to be happy and excited telling them and I know they will be so excited to har the news but that will make it harder... as I dont feel they can be excited when its got this risk hanging over it.. 

But on a positive im loving the angel sounds - listened twice today!


----------



## Allie84

BumpHope, I paid for UPS shipping for the doppler and I keep looking outside. The thing is, the mailman has already come and I ordered it Sunday so I bet if I had just used regular mail I would have it already. :dohh: Oh the torture waiting!

I'm sorry you're going through this Sarah, it's just really not fair. :( I wouldn't think too much about those statistics.....if you think about it, you are closer to 20 weeks where the stat is 1 in 100 than you are to the beginning of the pregnancy, when I imagine most of the 1 in 11 miscarriage happen. Plus you don't know when that study was carried out (20 years ago?) and where, etc. The good thing is your LO is being strong in there and you are getting good care. So she didn't scan you yesterday to see if it had gotten smaller? :hugs:


----------



## Sarah12

Research was may 2011 :-( ! 

They scanned but machine not sophisticated enough to measure clot. But from the images it doesn't look like it's gone down in size. Gutted.


----------



## BumpHope123

Aw Sarah, so sorry you have this to deal with. It really sucks that they couldn't give you some reassurance yesterday, but on the plus side at least there is still possibility for the clot to shrink and baby is still healthy. I will be sending positive thoughts your way and hope your scan in a few weeks goes well. :hugs:


----------



## Cherryhrf

Allie - hope your doppler turned up.

Sarah - sorry your going through this -I know its hard but try keep positive and try to turn the results around from 1 in 11 to 9% chance = 91% chance everything's ok. (hope my maths is correct! not my strongest subject.)

Its what I'm doing with the down syndrome odds at my age which before I get my NT results is 1 in 100, that's a worrying figure but if you look at it in percentages its only a 1% chance sounds much better (in my head anyway!)

My scan went well today - Bubs looked good - was facing upwards and had to try to get him/her to move on its side so they could take measurements. NT was 2.2mm which I believe is within the normal range for 13weeks. Will have a nervous 7 days to see if I get a phone call or not regarding High risk. Was weighed as well, wasn't expecting that and had just been out for lunch with hubby and had a great big Bacon & cheeseburger!! Knew I should have gone for the salad! Made my facebook annoucement this evening - although most people know already.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sarah - I agree with all the ladies above. Just concentrate on the +ve statistic not the -ve one. Have you watched the movie I recommended? The secret? 

Allie - Let me know your experience with the Doppler.

I had called my Dr. office again about the NT Scan and the nurse finally called me back and said the results were "normal". I asked her if she knew what the ratio was and she said that a doctor has to "read" those results and she cannot. She promised she would call back tomorrow with the details!! I was anxious to get the results before noon today because I had a meeting with our team and I thought I would "announce" work at that meeting but I got the call after my meeting. I even had a cool plan to change the agenda I make for the meeting to have blue/pink font text and have something that says that I will be out of office from Thanksgiving to Valentines day ! But oh well! Now if I stick to the same plan, I have to wait until next Thursday to announce which just seems too far away! Hmm..! Decisions...decisions...


----------



## sparklebunny

Hello Ladies!

Sarah, I'm sorry hun. I know this must be so hard for you right now. But like Allie said statistics are on your side as you edge nearer to 20 weeks. PMA all the way , even though i know that can be easier said than done! :friends:

I just had the most scary experience. I was watching tv when i felt a funny pain in my side, thought ii was gas :blush: so i stood up to get more comfortable and i was suddenly doubled over on the floor in pain. It felt like i was having contractions and i thought the worst. I really thought i was going to see blood everywhere. I was like that for the longest 5 minutes of my life. I managed to crawl upstairs and lay on my back and just as suddenly as it had started the pain started to subside....I went straight onto the internet and apparently because it's my second and because i'm nearly 15 weeks it is ROUND LIGAMENT PAIN!!!! WTF!! That fricking hurt. and you're telling me it's just my uterus stretching! I'm absolutely fine ow with no pain so am assuming that's what it was but i was so scared all i could do was cry. Not cool....


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sparkle,
That sounds a lot similar to the excruciating pain I had last week(?)! It was unbearable and very scary. But like you said, it went away as soon as it came on. What the heck is round ligament pain! <goes off to Google>


----------



## Allie84

Sarah, it must be so frustrating! I wish there was some sort of treatment, sitting around waiting is so hard. But yes the 90% statistic is still a really good one! :hugs:

Desi, awww sorry your plans were foiled. It sounds like you're in the clear, though, I doubt she would say 'normal' if the ratio wasn't really good. 

Cherry, glad your scan went well today. :)

Still no doppler! It's 4:30 here now, it better be here soon, geez. I was even holding my pee because I read a full bladder was better for it. I think I'm going to go skulk around outside and will the UPS van to drive up.....


----------



## Allie84

Sparkle, sorry about the round ligament pain! Ouch! Did you have a C section with your first? THat's meant to make it worse. I was told I could expect it to be bad as I have an appendix scar. :(


----------



## Sarah12

Thanks girls. Will think positive thoughts! It just sucks! I hate feeling scared- that's meant to ease after 12 weeks! or do u all feel worried? 

Sparkle that sounds awful. Sounds similar to what Desi described the other day. 
Ive had a few stetting pains which I thought was rlp but nothing like that. 

Cherry- I had my nt last tues and got letter Tuesday to say low risk. Did they tell you they'd call if it was high risk- think that's what most places in uk do.

X


----------



## sparklebunny

Thanks ladies,

Yeah it definitely reminded me of Desi's post. I didn't have a c section, but i only had a 2 hour active labour and she came out in 2 -3 pushes!!


----------



## Allie84

My doppler finally arrived yesterday....it worked! It took awhile to find the baby, who was way over to the left, but we listened and measured the heartbeat (152 bpm) and it was really amazing! For the longest time I could only find my own heartbeat. 

It really made my night. I had Alex hide it so we will only do it once or twice a week. It's really addicting. :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Awesome. I was waiting for your reply. I am tempted to order one at that cheap price. I can also imagine why it would be addicting to keep using it. Did you plug in two headphones or just one?


BumpHope - Did you order yours yet? Also, where did you order your maternity clothes?



Allie84 said:


> My doppler finally arrived yesterday....it worked! It took awhile to find the baby, who was way over to the left, but we listened and measured the heartbeat (152 bpm) and it was really amazing! For the longest time I could only find my own heartbeat.
> 
> It really made my night. I had Alex hide it so we will only do it once or twice a week. It's really addicting. :)


----------



## Allie84

We plugged in two headphones. We had to fiddle around with them to make them both work at the same time (there's no doubt it's a cheap doppler) but once we got them working, the doppler worked really well. :)

If you do order one, I would suggest adding the $5 gel. It helps get rid of feedback so it's easier to hear what's going on there.


----------



## desiwannabmom

DH is not too keen on me ordering a doppler!! I think I have to let him get his way at least for one time?! heeheh...


----------



## BumpHope123

Sarah - I definitely still feel worried. It feels like each trimester will bring on its own worries. Now I'm worried about my placenta previa not fixing itself, about having an incompetent cervix (not that I know I have one...but what if I do?! I had a D&C with my last miscarriage - not because I elected to have one, but because they literally had to do it to stop the bleeding since I was on the verge of needing a blood transfusion - and apparently a D&C can increase your chances of having an IC), about telling our friends and then something going wrong....it's endless!! And it feels like the worrying will never end. But I'm trying not to focus on it so much and just take things day by day. It is the only way I can manage to not drive myself crazy. 

Allie - Yay, doppler finally arrived! Why do you think it was hard to find the heartbeat at first? Were you just not looking in the right spot??

Desi - I ended up ordering my AngelSounds doppler yesterday. I told DH and he was not a happy camper (since he thinks I will be obsessed with it) but he quickly got over it. :winkwink: I ordered off of eBay - the seller was still EchoStore, but it was a smidge cheaper off of eBay (it costs $1 more than if you get it directly at EchoStore, but then the shipping is free so you end up saving about $4) and also I figured my credit card info would be safer through PayPal on eBay than through a random website. I ordered yesterday afternoon and within a few hours, got an email saying it had shipped. It should arrive between Saturday and Tuesday. Also, I got a few maternity things from Old Navy. A pair of skinny jeans and a maxi dress (both of which are super comfy and fit great) so I am pretty happy with the purchase. The jeans have a full panel which obviously has room for growth right now but the legs fit great and they don't slide down as I thought they might since they are still a little loose. And I also ordered a wrap-type sweater from Victoria's Secret...it's nice because I can wear it several different ways and my bump (once I get it) can always peak out. I had 20% off codes for both places so that was nice too.


----------



## Allie84

I am having DH hide the doppler from me so we will only use it a few times a week!

Bumphope, I only had a hard time finding the heartbeat because I couldn't find the baby. He or she was way over on the right last week at the midwife so I started there, and it turns out baby is way over to the left now. I think you can also hear the baby moving around in there! 

Sorry about your D&C experience btw. :( :hugs: Can't they examine you and see how your cervix is? 

I find if I have something else to focus on I'm less likely to worry...so I'm trying to give myself lots of things to do and think about. For example, we're moving at the end of June and I'm also trying to plan a long weekend away for DH and I to relax, so I'm trying to focus on those things when I can. 

Bumphope, those sound like some good purchases!

I'm wondering when I should start maternity shopping. I can still fit in my clothes but I think I'm maybe getting a little bump? Do you ladies have bumps yet?


----------



## desiwannabmom

So we are heading towards the second tri! I had e-mailed one of the administrators about moving this thread into second trimester but I haven't heard back. Anyone else know how we can get that done?


----------



## sparklebunny

Bump!!?? I have a mountain! Someone thought i was like 7 months pg already!! I am so jealous you guys can still fit into your clothes !! 

Glad all of you are enjoying your dopplers! It's so cool isn't it! Baba is wriggling around in there, he/she hates it when i drink or eat anything really cold! 

Desi, we might have to start a new thread because Baby Shaw is in charge of this one, but i haven't heard from her in a while....hope she is ok either way :hug:


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie84 said:


> I am having DH hide the doppler from me so we will only use it a few times a week!
> 
> Bumphope, I only had a hard time finding the heartbeat because I couldn't find the baby. He or she was way over on the right last week at the midwife so I started there, and it turns out baby is way over to the left now. I think you can also hear the baby moving around in there!
> 
> Sorry about your D&C experience btw. :( :hugs: Can't they examine you and see how your cervix is?
> 
> I find if I have something else to focus on I'm less likely to worry...so I'm trying to give myself lots of things to do and think about. For example, we're moving at the end of June and I'm also trying to plan a long weekend away for DH and I to relax, so I'm trying to focus on those things when I can.
> 
> Bumphope, those sound like some good purchases!
> 
> I'm wondering when I should start maternity shopping. I can still fit in my clothes but I think I'm maybe getting a little bump? Do you ladies have bumps yet?

Hmm...I may have to ask DH to hide the doppler too. :winkwink:

From what I've read about incompetent cervix, it usually doesn't get diagnosed or checked until after you've already experienced a second trimester loss (this is just appalling if you ask me...but then again, I think the whole business of waiting until you've had three MC's to do any sort of testing is ridiculous too). I'm going to talk to my MW about it at next week's appointment and see if it makes sense to take a look at my cervix. 

I don't have a real bump going on right now...just what feels like fat getting pushed out a bit.


----------



## luckyalready

Hi Girls!
I had my second appt today.. heartbeat 150.. I only gained 2.5 pounds.. I thought it had to be at least 10.
Sparkle.. same here, I have a huge belly already.


----------



## Sarah12

I've started with a bit of a bump this week. Just been out to dinner with a girlfriend and had to undo my jeans half way through! I've only put on a Ib.. Although I think cos I'm not exercising (or even moving at the moment) I've lost muscle and put on weight.. Can't believe it can be only 1Ib with all the crap I've been eating!! 

Allie- would have freaked me if baby was over on right! Mines far left which is same as where midwife found it. Don't think I'd have thought to go left!! I'd just of paniced! 

X


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls,

I'm back from my midwife appointment. It was a dud to be honest. I was feeling so good but now I'm just blah. 

Have you all had pelvic exams? I was meant to get one but he changed his mind 'in case something happened' because I had a mc before. :( And he said it's no wonder I'm worried with my 'history.' I didn't think one miscarriage made you any more likely for more??

Then he didn't ask about doing the triple screen for birth defects and I forgot to ask so that isn't scheduled. And I was meant to schedule my ultrasound but he was 40 minutes late to see us so when we left the receptionists had gone. Pretty much nothing got done.

Oh, I heard baby's heartbeat, 148 bpm which was lovely. :) 

And he said my uterus was really high up for 14 weeks! He said it was 'too high.' I asked him to explain why that was bad but he wouldn't, he just said "It's better to be too high than too low."

He said my uterus is already near my belly button....so I guess I must have a bump!


----------



## luckyalready

I was going to tell you girls.. It took my doctor not even 2 seconds to find the baby's heartbeat, I asked him if that was normal.. and he said not usually, it usually takes a little longer.. he said I am carrying right out in front and that the baby is right there. 
I also asked him why I can feel my baby and some others cant until around 20 weeks.. he says its because some people dont have as many nerve endings in their uterus.. and it takes much more force from the baby in order to feel it. But that there is nothing wrong.. its just that everyone is different. :) Hope everyone is having a fabulous day!


----------



## luckyalready

Yikes right?

https://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f207/luckylynndee/13wks6days.jpg


----------



## BumpHope123

Wow, that is impressive Lucky! Very nice bump. :thumbup:

So last night, in the midst of tossing and turning and not being able to sleep yet again, I put my hand on my belly (which I do regularly...I try to rub my belly or keep my hand there against my skin just for bonding purposes) and felt what I thought was the baby's heartbeat! Twice throughout the night this happened. It definitely wasn't my own heartbeat (which I can feel too sometimes when I do that) because it was moving so much faster. Then this morning I googled it and it everywhere I looked it said you can't feel a fetal heartbeat. From what I read about hiccups, it seems like this beating was too fast to be hiccups and that I wouldn't be able to feel hiccups this early on either. So what could it have been???? I am so perplexed! :shrug:


----------



## Sarah12

OMG lucky! You sure you're not having twins? I've nothing like that.

I'd be very surprised if you could feel the baby's HB bumphope as so protected in there.. Could it be a muscle Twitching? 

I'm feeling a bit upset. Im back at my patents for the weekend to tell my gran and family I'm pregnant. Plan is to tell them this morning. But I went to the loo when I woke up and I had blood when I wiped.. It wasn't like my other bleeds where I've had stacks of bright red blood. This was more a light pinkish tinge on the tissue ( sorry if tmi).
Thank goodness I have my Doppler as immediately put it on and found heart beat. But I feel worried and it's taken away the excitement of telling people. I feel very anxious. But if I don't announce it this weekend I won't be able to tell tem face to face as I'm not back here for 2 months. 

Bit miserable and unsure what to do. Hate this blooming hematoma!!


----------



## sparklebunny

Lucky!! That's like mine and everyone keeps asking if I have twins too! IRS because it's no.2!! Looking gorgeous either way!

Sarah, I'm sorry this is happening, in a positive way at least you vaguely know what is causing it... Evil haematoma! Thinking of you sweetie and glad u heard the heartbeat :)


----------



## Allie84

What a bump! :) Are you sure there aren't two in there?

Sarah, I'm so sorry....maybe it's a good sign, though? Maybe it means the hematoma is bleeding out slowly? Remember chances are all in your favor that everything will be fine. I know it's hard to feel positive when you see blood, though. Thank goodness for the doppler. I hope you were able to enjoy telling family. :hugs:

I hope everyone has a good weekend. I guess I got over my dissapointing appointment and I'm trying not to worry that my uterus is 'too high' as he put it. 

I have a question....how often do you all see your docs/midwives? Mine is once a month but it feels like sooooo long between appointments!


----------



## sparklebunny

I only get to see my midwife on the 16th June then i think it's about once a month after that....seems so long in between appointments, but i think it does emphasize their theory that things should be fine and it would be a rare occasion if they weren't fine.....that's how i like to think about it!

I would really like to know why my ms has decided to re-emerge from the woodwork....euuurrghhh! :sick:


----------



## Allie84

Hope you're feeling better Sparkle. My MS is more or less gone now, knock on wood! Gosh, I wish sick for soooooooo long it's kind of a miracle to not feel that way. I still have really bad food aversions, though. :( My diet is crap and I can't really eat meat. 

I decided to jump on the maternity clothes train with you girls. :) I bought 3 pairs of maternity pants yesterday. I tried Old Navy but they were sold out of every normal size and try as I might, I didn't really fit into the size 4! So we went to Motherhood Maternity in the mall and they were having a buy two get one free sale on all trousers. 

I got one with the full panel, which I don't really need yet, and one that goes under the bump and one that just goes across the bump. We'll see what style I like best I guess. It's so fun to shop! 

Here is my 14 week bump pic. I think it looks kind of big for 14 weeks? And this being my first. I can't fit into my prepregnancy jeans anymore! My uterus is measuring ahead, though, so that must be why. It's apparently already just below my belly button according to midwife.

Having a lovely weekend here, hope everyone else is too! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







bump14weeks.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## luckyalready

Nope just one girls.. I told ya, this belly is out of control!!
You are cute Allie.. when you lay on your back can you feel it buldging out perfectly? I can feel definitely where my uterus is, everything else is kind of puffed up around it.. but its hard and right at the bottom of my belly button too. I definitely cant lay on my belly anymore or else it feels like Im laying a big rock..and it doesnt feel good. lol
Oh and Allie the full panel just feels good on the belly sometimes.. so that was a good purchase :)


----------



## Allie84

I wore the full panel yesterday and yes it was very comfy! :thumbup:

Where has everyone been recently? Must have been having a good long weekend! We certainly did, although last night we had a tornado scare and a big storm where we lost power. We had to pack up the dog and head for our apartment building's basement with everyone else. I was pretty scared so hopefully I didn't scare baby in there!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,

I logged on a few times but it was a busy busy weekend. My SIL was visiting us and we spent a lot of time with her. We also drove to the closest big city and I bought a pair of full panel jeggings in Old Navy and a few summer dresses (non-maternity) that have an empire waists so I think I can wear them in the second trimester and also afterward. I am short 5'2" and so none of the pants they had were my size. They were just too long! I am going to my sisters next week and I am hoping I can shop there in bigger stores for some more clothes. 

My belly is sort of sticking out now but it is very flabby. My uterus is still down right above the pubic bone may be a couple inches above it. I have a Nurse appointment tomorrow so I will ask her exactly where it is. I get to hear the heartbeat so I am looking forward to it! I also find myself sleeping on my tummy, and on the right side in the middle of the night and then I panic, wake up, sleep on the left side. So I am waiting to see what Lucky is talking about regarding not being able to sleep on the tummy :D!

We also told all of our friends this weekend. So I was also on the phone a lot. I had made a list of people prior on who we will call/e-mail etc and I went down that list one by one. I wrote couple of e-mails but to most everyone we called and shared. Everyone was pretty excited! We are too, the whole world pretty much knows! Our LONG kept secret is OUT! 

How did everyone's "telling" to families/world go? Are some of you still waiting to tell?


----------



## Allie84

Sounds like a fun weekend Desi! 

The whole world now knows about me as well. :) We had told most of our family and close friends last week, but as we move around a lot to different countries, it was impossible to tell everyone individually so this weekend we did the big Facebook announcement! I was nervous but it was wonderful to see the love and excitement when people commented on the news. 

Oh, and I'm kind of short too (well, 5'5") but most jeans are still too long on me so the maternity pants I got are all capri, jegging or crop style. Those Old Navy jeans are especially long! I got a pair of maternity yoga pants there but I had to get a small because the other sizes were sooo long.


----------



## sparklebunny

I'm here, was away at my fiancee's mum's house for the weekend. I'm now chilling at home while my dad baby sits for me. He has cleaned the whole house and has hoovered every where and cleaned the oven and everything!! I love my daddy!! :wohoo:


----------



## Sarah12

Hey girls! I was away for weekend too. Did u have bank holiday in US also? We told lots of friends & family our news! Was nice to be able share it. Got a few people we are seeing this week to tell also. Infact we've ended up making dinner plans for every night this week so we can get round people. I'll be shattered come the weekend. 

I still get so tired - I even have an afternoon nap! I can't cope without it.

My spotting eased off on Sat afternoon although I had a little more today. I'm really hoping it's a sign hematoma is absorbing & breaking down. Weird I'd not had any before. 

I've not bought any maternity clothes yet. Still have room left in my stuff although a friend is going to lend me her jeans. And I've seen some bits on line I may order- I still feel a fraud buying it as can get into my clothes!


----------



## BumpHope123

Hi Ladies! 

We have not announced the pregnancy to our friends yet (with the exception of two close friends) and will do so after my MW appointment this Thursday. We'll tell our local friends in person and call/email the rest. 

I got my doppler today. It took me a while to find the heartbeat...eventually I tried applying some lotion but that didn't work. So then I used water to help the doppler glide around easily as the instruction manual suggests. I did finally find it but it felt like a soon as I found it, baby moved or something and I kept having to chase the heartbeat around. Baby must be doing summersaults in there! Overall, I'm a bit disappointed with the doppler itself. I have to turn the volume up pretty high but then I hate how it makes deafening screeching sounds at times when I'm picking it up off my skin. OUCH! And I really wish it had a screen that told me the actual heart rate. I suppose it's decent enough for the price, but I wish I had just stuck with the Sonoline B doppler. Trying to decide if I should return it and splurge for the better doppler. :shrug:


----------



## Sarah12

Speaking of Dopplers- do you find the heart beat is in the same place everyday of moves around your belly? Mines always in Roughly the same place which I find strange.. Shouldn't it move? 

Bumphope- I get the screetching but turn it down before I take off skin..


----------



## BumpHope123

Sarah - I've used the doppler at three different times now since I got it yesterday. Yesterday afternoon I found the hb on the left side (was expecting it to be on the right since that's where the u/s tech found baby during my NT scan). Last night and this morning, it was more centralized but not in the exact same spot. I think that's why the screeching is especially annoying for me, because I have to keep moving the doppler around to find baby. I don't know about what's normal or not, but I would say that as long as you're finding a heartbeat then you are fine. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Bumphope, did you get the Angelsounds one? Yes, the screeching is really annoying! It still works, though, so I guess that's what matters. I do have to turn it up a bit, though.

I find that the baby seems to move every few days. When I first did it last Wednesday baby was far to the left and then was still on the left when the midwife found him/her the next day. Then on Monday I did it and baby was on the right. Yesterday the baby was more towards the center left. 

I think if the baby likes one spot then that's perfectly okay! Mine only moves every few days it seems. 

I have a question for you all....what color is your discharge? I've been getting a yellowy tan discharge since about 4 weeks and I thought it was the progesterone. I stopped the progesterone the day before yesterday and I'm still getting the same discharge. :shrug: I called the nurse but they haven't called me back yet.


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie, yes I got the Angelsounds doppler. I'm on my last week of progesterone! Since I'm doing 1/2 dose every other day now, yesterday was my first day not taking the stuff. I was so nervous. :wacko: But boy is it nice not to have to take it...three more doses left! I have been chalking up all my colored discharge to the progesterone too so I'm interested to see what the other girls and your nurse say about this.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
I have had dark yellow - almost brown discharge for the last week or so. I have been using liners. I am not worrying too much and I am not on any supplements like you and Bumphope are. 

I had my Nurse appointment and we were able to hear the heartbeat again. She didn't have a fancy one so it didn't tell us how fast it was beating but she was able to locate it at first try. Mine is still in the center, right above the pubic bone. 

I also had a question for you ladies. Are any of you getting the second trimester screening done? Is it called the quad screening?


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - I am having the second trimester screening, which is just additional blood work drawn at 15-20 weeks. When it is combined with the NT scan and first trimester screening, it will give a refined and improved risk assessment for down syndrome & trisomy 18 and will also give a risk assessment for neural tube defects and SLOS (I'm getting this info from this pamphlet I got from the dr.'s office). Why do you ask...are you considering getting it done?


----------



## Allie84

Midwife says that the discharge is normal. The nurse thought it might be a yeast infection and asked me to come in, which I did, and the midwife said he didn't think so and it sounded perfectly normal to him. He said if it IS the progesterone causing it, the effects from that can last up to weeks after. So either way it sounds fine. 

He also found the heartbeat so I got an extra doppler listen which is always good haha. He warned me that between 16-20 weeks it can be hard to find with the at home dopplers so I thought I'd pass that on....he said the uterus gets much bigger and baby has lots of room to hide and turn away, etc.

Glad you had a good nurse appointment Desi!

I've been debating the quad screen. Alex and I had decided to do it, but we still have until our 18 week appointment to change our minds....oh, and the midwife told me that most of those problems will be spotted on the 20 weeks ultrasound anyways? Does that sound accurate? 

Are you leaning towards or against it Desi?


----------



## Allie84

BumpHope, did your doctor say anything about false postives? The doctors here almost seem to try to talk you out of it, saying the false positive rate it so high, etc.

I kind of want it but I kind of dont....


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - Glad your appointment went well. It's good to know that the effects of the progesterone can last for weeks (if that's what's causing it)!

No, I haven't discussed false positives with my MW. I figured I'd deal with if the time comes. It does seem strange though that they'd almost try to talk you out of it. My MW wouldn't give her opinion on whether or not we should do it (even though I asked), just explained it and said it would have to be a personal choice and that some people want to do all the screening even if they are low risk and others who are high risk don't want to do it, so it really varies. I guess it really just depends on what you would do with the information if it came out positive. Personally, I don't think I would be able to do any further testing, since CVS/amniosentesis has a risk of miscarriage, nor do I think I would I be able to end the pregnancy, but I would want the info so that we could prepare for the baby if something were wrong. And also, all the testing is free for me and close to my house (and I'm not a spring chicken anymore!) so we figured it wouldn't hurt to do it.

I know from my pamphlet that the detection rate for downs and trisomy is better if you do the full integrated screening as opposed to just the quad screening, but the detection rate of all the other 'abnormalities' screened for is the same since it is just the second trimester blood draw that screens for them. But I'm not sure what the rate of false positives would be depending on which screening you do. I wonder if it is higher if you do just the quad screening and that's why the dr.'s are saying that??? :shrug:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Bumphope, Allie,
I had a call in to the nurse regarding the screening. She called me back and said they test for Downs, Trisomy 18 and Neural Tube Defects by doing a blood draw. BUT in my case, since we opted for an NT scan, and since my insurance would ONLY cover NT if it was done with blood work, they ALREADY did the blood work screening when they did the NT last week. Everything came back normal. She said that the NT combined with blood work is a much more better test than just doing the quads again in second trimester. She pretty much told me it would be a waste of money. My Downs risk is 1/5000 according to screening. I went and got my personal medical reports to take with me on my trip and it was kind of interesting to read all the medical information they have on with me. On that it says that according to my age my downs risk is 1/465 which is kinda crazy. So by the time we have a second baby, I will probably be high rish.Phew...I guess I should stop worrying about baby#2 now hahaahah...

So all in all, we won't be getting the quad screening. Our next "test" will be the anatomy scan at week 20!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Ladies,
I was packing for my trip and I noticed a "donate" pile in the closet that apparently never got donated :)! I started sorting through it and found some shirts that were spandexy material that were too small for me so I ended up cutting the top off right underneath the arms and they are working GREAT in lieu of the belly band. I think they will work for about a couple of months but I am SO HAPPY that I was able to whip them up in about 2 minutes. I got 4 "belly bands" and I am extremely happy! I just need to hem the tops and I think I will be set. I am test driving one now without buttoning/zipping my my jeans and they are working great. May be I will post pictures soon.


----------



## sparklebunny

That's brilliant Desi! What a great idea! I'm so big now that unfortunately I'm in full on maternity trousers! I'll post a pic soon :/ I'm having a chilled day watching Toy Story 3 with my 4 year old and her friend, on the sofa with pop corn! Yum!


----------



## Sarah12

Hi girl. 

I had my midwife appt this morning. All seemed to go fine. She said my uterus is well developed for 15 weeks so baby is growing well. Heard the HB. I asked her if it was ok that babys HB not moning posiion and she said its fine. the importamt thing is to be able to hear it! 

im still getting headaches and feleing sick at night which is driving my bonkers. Im so tired all the time too.. Dont feel like im in 2nd trimester!


----------



## Allie84

Sarah, glad your midwife appointment went well! :) When are you seen next? 
I hope you get some of this 2nd tri relief soon. I'm starting to feel like a new person this past week- staying up past 11, eating full meals, etc. 

Sparkle, that sounds like a lovely day!! Post a bump pic! I posted mine. ;)

Desi, what a great and creative way to use your old shirts! I love it. Post a pic! 

I leave on my trip tomorrow. :) It's only a 2 hour flight, do you think I should do anything differently? Midwife said not to bother with compression stockings so I'm thinking I'll just take an aspirin (which I do anyways), drink lots of water and get up to walk a few times. I might wear my full panel trousers for extra comfort and also so I look more pregnant so people don't think I'm weird walking around the plane so much!


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Girlies,

Do you know ive not been in the office ofr 5 weeks because of my SCH! Im going to go in next week for a day or two but cant believe its been that long. Ive been working from home but work must hate me!

I had a small panic this morning. After calling my LO lazy and saying its not moved and HB always in same plac... it wasnt there this morning. I went all the way along the pelvic line and it wasnt there- just kept ketting my heart beat. So i moved further up my belly- ( which so bizarrely has doubled in size over night!) and i finally heard HB about 2 inches directly below my belly button. I couldnt believe how high it was! 5 minutes later I thought id just have another listen as id convinced myself id heard the wrong thing.. So popped it on again and baby had moved again - bit lower but not near plvic bone! Sheez... I much prefered lazy baby! hubby laughed and said he was a runner like his Mum! Cute!

Im feeling loads better today. eadache has gone finally and im eating like a pig. The real test will be 6pm when I normally feel sick so fingers crossed. But i normamly need a snooze around now but im doing ok..

Allie- I have a scan at 17 weeks (but thats because of my SCH) and another scan at 20 weeks which is the anomaly scan. I thensee GO at 24 weeks and dont see midwife until 28 weeks! So im pretty much on my own until 24 weeks!

Hope your flight goes ok. I think you're right- just walk around ( push your belly out to show you're pg!) and lots of water... 

hugs xx


----------



## Sarah12

By the way- so sorry about my spelling! I write on my iPhone & have clumsy fingers!


----------



## BumpHope123

Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing?

I had an appointment with my MW last Thursday. She showed me the top of my uterus which is right where is should be, a few inches below my belly button. I don't think I would have ever found it on my own, thanks to the little layer of flab I have on my belly. :haha: She also listened to the hb on a doppler. DH and I were rather disappointed that we didn't get another ultrasound because we were so looking forward to seeing baby, but I suppose an u/s wasn't really necessary. 

We finally announced the pregnancy to our friends on Thurs/Fri. Feels nice not to have to hide it anymore. 

I have officially grown enough that I can no longer zip up my prepregnancy pants without being in pain. Finally broke down and bought a belly band at Target this weekend, even though it has some mixed reviews. Haven't tried it on yet but hopefully it fits okay. 

On the symptoms front, I have been getting massive headaches every day for the past four or five days...they always start in the evening and go throughout the night. I'm usually okay by morning. Tylenol does nothing for them! And there is the constant back pain which is getting so annoying because it gets more and more uncomfortable if I'm out and about walking around for a bit. :wacko:

Today I am super excited because I heard the baby kick/punch on the doppler! It was so amazing...can't wait until I can actually feel the movement. :)


----------



## sparklebunny

Glad to hear all is going well Bumphope! Hearing those movements must have been do exciting!

Hope all the elevenses ladies are well!! :wave: 
Would be cool if this thread was actually called Elevenses caus then people would know where to find us if they wanted to join!? I've been getting a bit nauseous again over the past few days... :sick: evil ms! My bump is massive, keep meaning to post a pic but I'm always on my iPhone!


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone! I'm back from my long weekend. We had a great time. I was really nervous on the flight there (I usually take a Xanax) and felt bad like I'd stressed out the baby, as I just didn't feel well after that, achey in the uterus and stuff. But it may have been getting upa t 4 am and all that walking......anyways, I called and asked my doc if I could take a one off xanax on the way back and he said he would prefer me not to but I could take half if I needed to. Well, I wasn't going to but then they announced we might diverted due to storms so I ended up taking a 1/4 of my pill....I still feel kind of guilty. 

Oh, but I was able to use the "I'm pregnant" excuse to get moved to seats closer to the front of the plane. :)

Other than that flgiht anxiety, great time. I'd love to see some more bump pics in here! Hubby says he thinks I'm "showing" a bit.


----------



## BumpHope123

Girls, I am loving my belly band. It is super comfy! And now that I can hear baby moving around and have mastered the screeching problem, I'm loving my Angelsounds doppler too. :)

Sparkle - Are you losing weight with all that MS? Hope it eases up for you!! :hugs:

I think if we want the thread under the name Elevenses, we will have to start a new thread. I'm game if everyone else is.

Allie - Glad to hear your trip went well. I'm nervous about my trip at the beginning of July since it's a 5.5 - 6 hour flight. Yuck. But we have a layover (making total travel time around 7.5 hrs), which normally I hate to have, but now seems like a good idea just so we can break up the flight.


----------



## Allie84

Hi BumpHope!:wave: 

How did you master the screeching problem? I could use a tip. Also, how often are you using it? I'm doing it about twice a week but I want to do it more! 

I think I'm finally experiencing round ligament pain for real. OUCH! It's like a sudden sharp pain that seems to shoot up my whole body from my uterus. 

I hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - I have to use a little water on my belly any time I use the doppler because I can't hear a thing when I do it dry. But I find that water makes the screeching worse. So I have just been using one hand to move the doppler around while keeping the other hand on the volume so that any time I move the doppler, I make sure to turn the volume down...otherwise I end up with ringing in my ears afterwards! It was a pain at first, but now I'm used to it. But beware, when baby kicks/punches, the thuds are still pretty loud on the ears..but well worth it! :happydance: I haven't been using it often at all, but since I heard the kicking on Monday morning, I used it again that same night because DH wanted to hear (though he had no luck, baby must have been resting up). And then I just couldn't resist using it this morning again. It is just too exciting hearing movement, it makes everything feel more real. I highly doubt I will be able to practice any self control in using it now that I have heard that stuff. I'm going to aim to not use it more than every other day at most. :winkwink:


----------



## BumpHope123

Oh and I have started feeling RLP too, mostly when I cough. :wacko:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Ladies, Gonna be a quick post. I came out to my work conference last Friday (this city happens to be where my sister and her family live)! Work has been hectic. The flight was ok. I was a bit nervous but everything was alright. I am done with work now and we are going to go to a national park for the weekend. I will check back with you all mid next week! I am nervous about my flight back, total travel time of 8 hrs with a 4 hr layover! ouch!


----------



## Sarah12

Hi girls.

I hope everyone is doing ok. My symptoms have massively improved. I get nasuea every now and then and the odd headache but so much better.

Allie/Bumphope- you have very strong will power. I am using the doppler every day. Not out of panic but cos I love hearing it! Ohh... I hope theres no harm using it? I just assumed not as they wouldnt use them otherwise! 

Desi - I hope your flight goes okay. 

I am meant to be going to Ireland in July for a joint wedding and christening. But because of my hematoma I dont know if I can fly. I really want to go as its really close friends and my husband is best man. Its only a 40minute flight so will have to see.

I have a scan on Tuesday to see if the horrid hemamtoma has gone down. Im really really hoping it has.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Allie84

I don't think there's actually anything wrong with using the doppler a lot...I just don't because I know the more I use it, the more likely I am to not find baby one day and panic! So I try to let the comfort of finding baby carry me over for a few days.

That said, I might do it today. I had a weird night's sleep and I feel kind of sick today, really worn out. I've also started getting short of breath sometimes, lovely!

Sarah, I would hope a 40 minute flight is okay....mine was only 2 hours, and I was nervous but I did it. It would be a shame to miss the wedding! Maybe if they no flying, you can take a ferry? Glad your symptoms are improving! Mine to, hardly any nausea.

Actually, I wanted to ask about that. How much weight have you all gained? I STILL haven't gained any weight. :shrug: But my diet is back to normal now, and I'm not exercising to speak of, just walking the dog....

Good luck for your scan next week, Sarah!

Desi, glad you are having a good time! I can emphathise, travelling and walking through the airports with luggage, getting up at strange times, etc. really took it out of me. Take it easy and enjoy seeing your sis!

Bumphope, how are you?

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Sarah12

Allie- I've gained 3-4 lbs. All in the past 2 weeks. I can't stop eating.. Especially crisps!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - I have not gained any weight either and I'm definitely getting less exercise than before since my back hurts so much. However, I also had about 15lbs to loose pre-pregnancy so for me I think it's okay not to gain as much. I'm secretly hoping that all those extra pounds migrate to the belly and I don't gain too much anywhere else! :winkwink: Oh, but my pants are definitely tighter at the waist. At my last MW appt, the nurse and MW both looked at me like I was crazy because I was the exact same weight as at my previous appt. But then they said I had plenty of time to pack on the pounds. 

I get out of breath too...it's kinda sad. The other day I walked from the parking lot to the dr.'s office and was winded. Ugh. 

I'm going to try a prenatal yoga class this week and see how I like it and if it helps my back at all...I found a center that is offering the first class for free. I also tried calling my health care provider to schedule all my pregnancy classes but it's still a little too early...hehe, guess I'm over anxious to get every thing scheduled. And after hearing baby kick/punch earlier this week, I got so excited that I started our baby registry!! :haha: Three more weeks until my anatomy scan...can't wait!!! That's about all from my end. :)

Sarah - glad to hear you are feeling better! Good luck at your appointment!!

Desi - sounds like a fun trip!

Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Hiya ladies,
I think I gained about 5lbs from my pre-pregnancy. At my last nurse appt. I had gained 3lbs from when I saw the nurse last which was 4 weeks earlier. My pants are definitely tighter/some are not even fitting anymore. I am using the rubber band method for most and I also bought quite a few maternity tops and a couple more pants. My sister loaned me some of hers so I think I am set for now. I just need to add a couple of more sweaters as the weather cools down but otherwise I am pretty set in the clothes dept. I cannot wait for DH to see me on Wed because I think I "popped" on this trip. You can definitely tell I am pregnant! My tummy shows for sure.

The national park trip was a success. I hiked quite a lot. I was a pretty good hiker pre-pregnancy so I didn't have all the jitters but I had to be extra careful coming downhill for sure. I found myself paying attention to every step I was taking. I think the most I hiked in a day was about 4-5 miles. In the past I have hiked up to 14. I was glad that my little one was able to experience all this. But like Bumphope said, I was definitely running out of breath on our hikes. It hardly happened to me in the past. 

Regarding hunger, I have gone downhill. In the past couple of weeks I have not been hungry at all. I have to force myself to eat every meal time but I am not as hungry as I was in the first trimester..hmm...

I am on the last two days of my trip enjoying as much time as I have with my sis and my nephew!! I am definitely getting a prep course with a 17 month old :)! So much fun to look forward to!


----------



## Allie84

Bumphope, I look forward to hearing what you thought of the prenatal yoga class. I enjoy yoga.

Desi, 4-5 miles is a lot by my standards. :haha: Happy to hear you're having fun and that you have 'popped.' Post a bump pic?

I think my bump has grown as well, but it may be pudge/bloat now because I have eaten like CRAZY this weekend. No appetite problems on this end. 

I can't remember who said their baby likes to hang out on their left side....mine has been doing that too! The past 3 or 4 tmies I've used the doppler the baby has been chilling over on the left.


----------



## sparklebunny

Mine is always on the left!! Got MW appointment tomorrow. Nervous for some reason?! Hope all is ok in there! Wish me luck!


----------



## Sarah12

My LO is always on the right! Funny! 

I did a 2 mile walk on Saturday which is the most ive walked for months. I used to do loads of sport and run about 10 miles 4 times a week but since the bleeds ive done nothing. Walking 2 miles on Saturday was so exhausting! I fell asleep on the sofa at 8pm! 

Good luck tomorrow Sparkle. Im sure everything will be fine. Is this your 16 week midwife appt? Ive a scan tomorrow to see what clot is doing. Eeeek. 

Are you girls all sleeping on your left? Im sleeping on my right or my back. I really struggle to sleep on left. I might get some pillows to stop me rolling on to my back but Im hoping sleeping on right is okay. 
Sxxx


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
I will post a bump pic when I am back home. 

I do have a question for you girls - when I wake up every day my bump seems smaller than it "becomes" at the end of the day. So I guess it is partially bloat then? Does this happen with any of you? At dinner, you can DEFINITELY tell I am preggo, at breakfast you might think I am just a bit fat....hmm...


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sparkle, Good luck. Keep us posted.

Sarah - I was a tummy sleeper before. I am at that stage now where I cannot sleep on the tummy for more than a few seconds because it is kinda hard in the tummy area. I try to sleep on my left side and then half way through the night I realize I am on my right and then switch. I have heard that if the baby is uncomfortable with sleeping positions you will feel uncomfortable BEFORE the baby so it should wake you up. I will double check that logic at my dr. appointment on Friday. 

Speaking of sleep, I have been getting CRAZY baby dreams the last 3 nights. All three nights I delivered the baby and it was a BOY! Last nights dream apparently I delivered AT HOME (scary) and 2 months earlier. But apparently the baby was 7lbs and very very healthy and for some reason the at home bit in my dream didn't scare me at all but when I woke up I was happy it was just a dream :)! The night before, apparently I am trying to feed the baby and apparently the baby was always HUNGRY. Have you ladies gotten any baby dreams?


----------



## Allie84

I have an OB appointment tomorrow as well. I always feel a little nervous. Good luck tomorrow Sparkle and Sarah!

I think sleeping on the right is perfectly fine...I've read left if best but right is fine too. I ALWAYS wake up on my back as well, and I have a pillow to try to stop me but it doesn't work. So when I wake up I just put myself back on my left side.

I've been having vivid dreams recently but only a few about pregnancy. I had a dream about the upcoming ultrasound but woke up before they told me the sex. 

Hmmm Desi I wonder if this means boy for you?


----------



## sparklebunny

Good Luck tomorrow Sarah! It's my 16 week check up tomorrow. I've been noticing how small my bump is in the morning too!! There's a major difference. In the morning I can almost look just fat not pregnant! Thought it was just me! I've been sleeping mainly on my left side but I've had to train myself to do that! I often find myself in my back and then freak out they I've cut off it's air supply! I am a little extreme sometimes!! Lol!


----------



## BumpHope123

Hi girls, good luck on all your appointments today!

I have a pregnancy pillow that prevents me from turning over on my back in the middle of the night without knowing it. It is U-shaped so the only way for me to lie on my back is to push the legs of the U out slightly. The other night I tried just using a pillow between my legs (no pregnancy pillow) but that was a nightmare because every time I wanted to switch sides, I had to pull the pillow out and readjust my blankets and all that mess. So I'm sticking to the pregnancy pillow! :)

Oddly enough, I had my first dream last night about the baby. It was pretty creepy!! The baby kept moving around from side to side and I could feel it with my hands and then I moved my hand and I could see through my belly and the baby looked liked a huge gummy bear with giant black eyes. eeks! :shrug:

I feel HUGE today. I have officially gained weight...1lb since last week...but I definitely look like I gained more than that. 

Have any of you had a clear watery discharge?? I have been having it a few times a day for the past four days. It's not a lot (it will pool in a circle about the size of a few quarters), but still, everything worries me so I'm going to ask the MW today. Also, all weekend long it felt like I just could not empty my bladder properly...I'd go to the bathroom and then a few minutes later would have the urge to go again but not much would come out. Ugh, I hate all these confusing symptoms.


----------



## Allie84

How did everyone's appointments go today?

Bumphope, no idea about the discharge, but do you wear a panty liner? I do so discharge never 'pools' and I can tell the color better than with underwear. When I wear underwear it seems clear but when I wear a pantyliner I can tell it's yellowy.

My appointment went well. It seemed pretty quick actually! We chatted for a bit and he listened to baby...heart rate is 156, and he said normal is 120-160 so my baby has a pretty fast rate. :shrug:

I got my ultrasound scheduled for July 6th, so I still have to wait 3 weeks! I hope they fly by. 

Oh, and I dared ask about birth and he kind of scared me a little. I said I want to avoid interventions and an epidural and a c-section, etc. I asked what the c-section rate was and he said 30%!!!!! Nooooooo! 

He said back sleeping is actually okay until week 20, but to try my side as much as I can. 

Bumphope, I had a nightmare last night too, but it wasn't pregnancy related. Either way I've noticed my dreams are getting WEIRD and more vivid than ever.


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi guys, appointment went really well. :wohoo: Heartbeat was 156 and sounded like a galloping horse!
@Bumphope... I need to get one of those pregnancy pillows, sleeping is becoming a nightmare!


----------



## Allie84

Our babies have the exact same heart rate today! :)


----------



## sparklebunny

I know i just realised that!! He/she was wriggling around like crazy and then he/she kicked the doppler! I can't wait to know which one it is..a he or a she??? @Allie you're scan is on my daughter's birthday! It's so cool to have you guys so close in terms of our pregnancies. We're all having such similar symptoms!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Bumphope - I am having discharge every day and I put on liners every day and it is almost always yellow. I don't have the clear like you describe.

It is funny how both Sparkle and Allie had the same heart rate. My 16 W got pushed to Friday because I was traveling this week. I suspect it is going to be lower for me because it was lower in 140s last appt. I will also get to schedule the gender scan on Friday. I can't wait for that. 

I actually got back this evening and at the end of my second flight my tummy started feeling funny and my head started spinning. As soon as I got off the plane, I rushed to the bathroom and threw up. It scared me but I am hoping everything is alright and it was just the plane landing that caused it. But it has worried me a little. I am going to call my dr. office tomorrow to see if they can pre-pone the Friday appointment so I can hear the heartbeat. It is times like these I wish I had a doppler :(!

Argh..work day tomorrow.....


----------



## desiwannabmom

I logged on to my e-mail and guess what I see:
https://www.babycenter.com/404_how-...momspreg_20110614:2&pe=MlV6WnBicXwyMDExMDYxNA..

Not sure if you are subscribed to babycenter e-mails. If you did, you may have gotten this today?


----------



## Cherryhrf

Hi everyone, glad your 16 weeks appointments went well. I haven't had much going on lately but next week I have my gender scan on Tuesday and my 16weeks appt (i'll be 17weeks they didn't have any appointments left for this week!)

Cannot wait to find out what I am having, would love love a girl after 3 boys but I have a strong feeling its another boy. I just can't wait to go shopping for Team Blue or Pink.


----------



## Allie84

Hi Cherry! Exciting, I think you'll be the first on this thread to find out the sex!

Desi, I'm sure baby is fine in there. I wrote about this after I traveled last week but it also made me feel really weird!! I think it's all of the walking and pulling luggage and then your body goes through a bit during the flight, not to mention it's dehydrating. So basically it makes us feel like crap but baby will fine!

I find baby likes to kick the doppler too, Sparkle. Actually last night baby started running away from it!!! Alex and I did the doppler for much longer than normal and I don't think baby liked it, he/she ran away a few times and I had to search again. Also, it REALLY freaked me out but I heard the heartbeat drop for a little bit and then go back to normal!!! I googled it and apparently it's good for the hearbeat to have variation when the baby moves....and it dropped as the baby was moving away from doppler. Still scary though.


----------



## sparklebunny

Oh my God, if I had a Doppler I would be on it ALL day!! But to be honest I'm getting kicked most of the day so it's all good! Being a music teacher baby does get subjected to quite a few loud bangs! It jumps up and down and then kicks me. They're such light little things but kicks nonetheless!


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Girls,

Can you all feel baby kick already?? I cant feel anything! At my scan yesterday the sonographer said the baby was kicking me but I was oblivious!

My scan went well and im pretty chuffed as my hematoma has shrunk. At the 12 week scan it was 7cm*7cm and now its 4cm*2cm. So fingers crossed the clots on its way out! Ive to continue resting and im really hoping by my 20 week scan the clot will have gone. 

Annoyingly they couldnt answer my question about if I was okay to fly and said to wait til after my 20 week scan. Ive booked the fights anyway as prices started to go up and just have to hope they say I can go.

I told colleagues at work today - im getting to the stage where its obvious and also wanted to give people an explanation to why ive been off work. Im going to increase my days in the office to 1-2 days a week. I also got given a seat on the tube today but I was sticking my belly out!

Sparkle-Are you going to do NCT classes? Ive just signed up but its pretty expensive! 

Sxx


----------



## Allie84

YAY that's great news Sarah!! What are NCT classes? How exciting you told your colleagues...I bet it makes much more sense to them now!

No, I can't feel kicking all the time, I've only felt it a handful of times and that's been like little flutters. I can't wait for it to come more often.

What did your midwife say about the discharge, Bumphope? Today I went without a panty liner for the first time in awhile and I notice I have some damp spots on my panties that looks kind of clear, with bits of the white milky stuff. Now I'm paranoid about leaking fluid!


----------



## BumpHope123

Sarah - Great to hear the hematoma has shrunk! :happydance: I can't feel baby kick yet. I think I have felt flutters before, but I'm not certain.

Allie - I do normally wear a pantyliner, however one morning I didn't put one on and that's when I first noticed the watery discharge. I have since been noticing it on the pantyliner but only because I am on the lookout for it. It is definitely clear and so it's possible I have not noticed it before because it's very hard to see on the liner. Initially I was freaking out that it was amniotic fluid too. But since it's not steady or heavy and since some ladies on here have mentioned they have it too, I have convinced myself it is normal. Though, it would be nice if the MW would respond!! I sent her an email yesterday which should get a response within two days. If I don't hear from her today, I'm going to call and leave a message for the office (messages are considered more urgent than the emails so should get a response same day).

Two more weeks until my anatomy scan. Omg, I cannot wait!! :yipee:


----------



## Allie84

Yay BumpHope, mine is two weeks from Friday! Cannot wait either.

TMI but do any of you get cramps when aroused/with sex/orgasm? This morning while fooling around with DH (still not having sex) I got a sharp cramp in my uterus. It didn't last but it's still scary. Usually I get a mild cramping but today it was sharp for a sec. 

Hello Melissa, I see you lurking! :wave:


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - MW said the discharge sounds normal as long as it does not itch/burn/or have a foul odor and is typically mucous-like. Now, I specifically asked if if the watery stuff was okay, but I think I should be fine as every time I have noticed the watery stuff, there has been a thin long area in the center of the circle of watery stuff that is mucous-like. 

Could the sharp cramp you felt have been round ligament pain?? 
By the way, you mentioned the other day that you are going to try to avoid an epidural...? Good for you!! I will be asking for an epidural as soon as they can give it to me! :winkwink:

Girls, what gender is everyone hoping for? At first, I was "secretly" hoping for a girl, but it just strongly felt like this baby is going to be a boy. Then a few weeks ago, all of a sudden I started feeling like it could be a girl...that strong sense that it is a boy just disappeared. So now I am thoroughly confused. :haha: But I got used to the idea of a boy so I'll be happy either way.


----------



## Allie84

The discharge you describe sounds like what I saw on my undies today...wet around the outside, with the mucously stuff in the center. Perhaps it's just the water from the discharge soaking into the material. I'd say it sounds pretty normal as well. I'm back to the panty liners in any case. 

Haha, you sound like me, I was hoping for a girl, then got convinced it was a boy, but now I'm back to thinking it's a girl, maybe, and Alex (DH) thinks its a girl. I had a dream last night it was a girl as well...I will be happy either way, too.


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi ladies :wave:

@Sarah, not sure what NCT classes are?? 

But i've been feeling the baby for a couple of weeks now, and it's (apparently) because it's my second...?? Who knows? @cherry are you feeling anything... because it's your fourth!

I'm so glad your haematoma has gone down Sarah thats brilliant, very good news! Any one kind of going off food again? I just can't seem to decide what i'm in the mood for!

In terms of girl or boy, i just have a feeling mine is a boy! I'm completely convinced, it's going to be so wierd when they tell me it's not! But either way I'll love either to pieces!


----------



## sparklebunny

Ps i have a bump picture but i'm a bit shy to post it because it's with only my knickers on!! But my bump is MASSIVE for four months, my colleagues are convinced i'm having twins!


----------



## Allie84

Don't be shy! Lots of ladies post pics like that on here, it's like a bathing suit pic. I love looking at bumps. :haha:


----------



## Melissa29

Hi Allie and everyone else. I check in and read every few days. However I have not had to much to post. I am over the ms and don't really feel pregnant anymore. My stomach is getting bigger and harder but still mostly bloat. I hate being at this inbetween stage. My friend with 2 kids told me the other day, "I would never believe you are 16 weeks pregnant. You just look like you put on a few pounds." 
I do tend to get headaches. I will usually get one a few days in a row and then I will go a few days without and then they come back for a few more. I did have some clear discharge for a few days but that has gone away. 
I am now off of work for the summer. I am enjoying sleeping in and having nowhere to go. I do have my 16 week appt tomorrow which I am nervous about. Since I don't feel pregnant anymore, I am nervous about finding the HB and I have to have a pelvic exam since I would let them do it the last couple times. On the plus side, I find out the gender 2 weeks from today. I am thinking its going to be a boy because I secretly want a girl so I am preparing myself for them to tell me that its a boy. I will be happy either way but there are grandsons on my husbands side of the family and I would love to give them the first granddaughter. Is that selfish of me?


----------



## Cherryhrf

Sarah - Good news on the Haematoma, glad its going in the right direction.

Sparkle - not really feeling anything. I went swimming last week and I felt the baby was doing tumbles and swimming along with me, it was really weird but fun.

Had trouble finding heartbeat on the doppler the other day, I briefly found it but did hear a lot kicks, that were reassuring.


----------



## Sarah12

NCT is a Uk thing- its the National Childbirth Trust,- Uk charity and parents to be go on courses in your local area about 8 weeks before due date. You basically learn about how to look after baby, labour, how Dads can help etc. But its more about meeting new parents to be who live near you so you have a contact group when baby born. 

Although I was forgetting you're done this all before Sparkle so a dab hand!

AmI the only one who's not going to find out the babies sex? 

Ive had creamy d/c but not clear. 

Xxx


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sarah,
I am so happy for you. I am glad the hematoma size is moving in the right direction. When is your next scan?

Allie, 
I don't feel any kicking/moving myself. I felt some random popcorn popping stuff but I almost always get gas after that. So I think it is more gas?! How do you tell the difference, gosh! I cannot wait for a proper kick..

And Allie, we are not having sex either..its just fooling around but I haven't felt that pain at all. I have been so tired lately that all I can think about is sleeping hehe! And they say you are supposed to feel less tired in second tri?

Bumphope,
What is the date of your anatomy scan?

Regarding gender, before I got pregnant I secretly hoped for a girl (partly because they have so many cute Indian (the Asian Indian not American Indian) outfits for little girls). After we found out we are pregnant, we had this sure feeling that it is going to be a boy and we have been referring to the baby as a boy also. Couple that with my boy dreams, I have a feeling it is going to be a boy for sure now. I am not getting the girl vibe anymore. I will be surprised if it is a girl hehe! I was talking to my mom the other day and it sounded like they would like a girl (partly because they already have a grandson)! It is interesting how most of us think it will be a boy!

Sarah - HOW are you NOT finding out. I CANNOT wait to find out! Still do not know when my appt is, I will know tomorrow when I go for my 16 W checkup.


----------



## Allie84

Sarah I think you're only one not finding out! Ahh, I don't have the will power. 

Melissa, good luck at your midwife appointment today! I look forward to hearing how it goes. :) I'm sure they will find baby no problem. I was also nervous about the pelvic exam...I just had it done. I think I noticed a spot of pink the following day (couldn't be sure even after careful examination haha) but nothing since. It did hurt a bit.

I guess I'm the only one getting cramps with sexual activity? Oh well, no more orgasms for me. :( It was too scary! 

As far as what the flutters feel like, Desi, I like the way Cherry described them as tumbles. It kind of feels like something is tumbling or fluttering. I always feel mine just left of and a few inches below my belly button, mostly at night when I'm laying on the couch or in bed. One time when I was out in the heat and drank a really cold drink I felt the baby respond. I know the gas popping feeling you describe because I get that too, but in this case it feels totally separate from your digestive system. I bet you'll feel them in the next 3 weeks for sure. For me they are still very sporadic! Nothing yesterday at all, so today I listened with the doppler. 

Cherry, I've heard this time of gestation can be hard to find baby on doppler so don't worry about that. 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Sarah12

Ha ha! I am definitley tempted to find out! But I like the thought of finding out the day! Guess im still traditional! Im pretty sure its a boy as all grandchildren in the family are boys. And they say if you have sex on the day you ovulate ( which i think i did) it is more liekly to be a boy as they are stronger swimmers! Although hubby says all his tadpoles are super strong! Men and their swimmers!!! 

My next scan is 3 weeks today on 7th July. That will be my 20 week anomaly scan. 

Im worried at the way my weight is going up at the mo. Ive out on 4lbs in past 2 weeks! I am eating alot more but still trying to kid myseld if baby and fluid!

Allie- are your cramps painful as in ligaments or is your uterus contracting? I read that after an orgasm your uterus does contract and is more prominent...Is it that?

sxxx
xx


----------



## Melissa29

Sarah- Part of me wants to wait to find out the sex but the other part of me wants to know ASAP so I can shop for pink or blue. (I already have a lot of both colors in my closet because I couldnt resist). Before I got pregnant I thought that maybe I would just find out the sex and keep it a secret from everyone else. It seems like once everyone knows the gender, the excitement is gone. I now realize that it would be too hard as I would be shopping with my mom and want to buy something but would have to wait so I wouldnt reveal the sex. 

My appt went well today. I could have gotten away with not having the pelvic exam today because they hadnt noted that I didnt have it yet. The nurse didnt have any of the stuff out so I mentioned it because I had already mentally prepared for it. I dont know why I work myself up about something so little but I just dont like the thought of it. That and I had one last pregnancy and a week later found out I miscarried so I was nervous about that.

The midwife did find the HB right away (I didnt ask what it was though. Now I am wishing that I would have.) The baby kicked the Doppler. I wish I could start to feel babies movements. I am so jealous of everyone that has already. The midwife told me it would probably be a few more weeks.

So according to my LMP I would be due Nov.23. My 9 week US gave me a due date of Nov 28. The doctors were going to stick with the 23rd though which I didnt think was right because my cycles are normally around 35 days. However today the midwife was feeling around and told me that my uterus is really high for 17 weeks. It was at least an inch above my belly button. Now I wonder if I really am 17-18 weeks along and baby is just short like me (5'3") or if it is just my anatomy. The midwife seemed puzzled by it but said that my US in 2 weeks should give us a better idea. 

13 more days until I find out the gender. :)


----------



## sparklebunny

[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/541/photo5mj.jpg/][IMG]https://img541.imageshack.us/img541/8367/photo5mj.jpg[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Sorry it's a bit revealing! But this is my bump at 17 weeks!!


----------



## Allie84

Great bump Sparkle!!! :)

Melissa, I was told my uterus is high at one point as well. I think it might be my anatomy as I'm barely 5'5", and you're short as well so that could be it. I also ov late so I never went by LMP, just by OPKs and my CBFM(and my dates corellated with my scan). If I went by LMP I would be a week ahead of where I am as well! 

Glad your pelvic exam was okay. How far along were you when miscarried? I'm sure it had nothing to do with the exam but I hate them as well. I actually am starting to wonder if mine gave me a yeast infection! :growlmad: That would explain the extra discharge the past two days and I'm also starting to itch. I may just do a treatment anyways.


----------



## Melissa29

Sparkle your bump is great!

Allie- I was about 11 weeks when I miscarried. Yeah that might explain the extra discharge. I would treat it too. 

While feeling my uterus, the midwife stated that it was really high. She then asked me if I had a dating scan (yes and I would be 16w3d). She then said "and there was only one in there?" Yes "Are you sure?" NO I am not a doctor you are. (ok so I didnt really say that but I wanted to) So now I have been thinking. What if there are two in there. I read that one twin can be hiding at 8 weeks. My husband has twins on both his mom and his dad's sides. It would be great to have twins but I hadn't even considered it and now all I can think is "What if there are two..."


----------



## desiwannabmom

WOW. Great bump Sparkle! 

I had a pelvic exam (and some state mandated tests so that required insertion of the speculum) at 11 W but I am so glad it is over with! I couldn't deal with it again!

I am shorter than both of you 5' 2" and last nurse appt she said it was right above pubic bone but she didn't really "check" me or feel around on the tummy for it. But she did find the heart beat pretty low, I remember unbuttoning my pants for her to use the Doppler. I will ask the Dr. tomorrow exactly where my uterus is, may be she can 'feel' it and let me know for sure. When I tried to feel it myself, I felt something hard right underneath the belly button...and then nothing down below and then hard again right above the pubic bone..hmmm...

Melissa - THAT would be a surprise if there were two in there! OMG, I have no idea how I would react to that. But at my 12 W scan the first thing the tech said was "well, there is ONE baby"!

I am glad my appt. is first thing tomorrow. I cannot wait to hear LO's heartbeat!


----------



## sparklebunny

Thanks for the compliments on the bump guys! Now we need to see more bump pics soon! Imagine when we hit around 25 weeks! Wierd! 

Melissa it's so funny you should say that about twins. Twins run in my family and i just keep getting asked "Are you sure there's only one in there?!" Now i'm thinking the same as you....what if they missed one?? I was looking it up and there are some women that didn't find out til their 20 week scan, even after having been scanned at 12 weeks!! Can you imagine if that happened?? I think i would have a small heart attack!! 2!!! god i don't know where we'd put them both! We'd have to find space very quickly! :rofl:


----------



## Melissa29

I love all your pics but I can't bring myself to take one. I just feel fat. Although the midwife did say I was big for my dating. Most is bloat because it is not there in the morning and each hour I just get bigger and bigger. I just want a cute bump that says I'm pregnant and not just fat. 
Desi- Yea for your appt tomorrow. Four weeks seems like so long between visits. It is so nice to hear the HB and know that there is still a baby in there.


----------



## Allie84

Enjoy your appt today Desi!

Cute avatar pic, Melissa!

Who was it that mentioned headaches this week...Melissa? Weeell, I am going on my 5th day of an off and on headache! It goes away, comes back, goes away, etc. I have taken stuff for it a few times but I feel bad as I would be taking Tylenol every day this week. It seems to be worst in the morning and at night. 

Yeah, I think I'm just going to do a yeast infection treatment just in case. It's kind of scary to think I got something after a pelvic exam?


----------



## desiwannabmom

Good news is that I am back from my appt. All went well. Bad news is that when I took a shower last night, I seem to have twisted something and I have a muscle spasm pretty bad. I am propped up with pillows and I am working from home today. sigh!

My appointment lasted all of 5 minutes. It took us longer to drive, wait, come back! Are your appts so short? One thing I found out is the doc asked me to take more Iron since I am primarily vegetarian. She also pointed the top of the uterus to me and it is right under my belly button like I suspected yesterday. I was surprised to hear that though, I didn't think it would come up so high already. She found the baby about 2 inches under the belly button. Heartbeat was 143. Mine has been slower than some of you ladies. May be my LO is always sleeping hehe. Isn't there a correlation theory on heart rate to gender? 

Anyways, my gender appt is not until June 12. I was trying to see if they could schedule it the week prior but they said they only do it after week 20. I am probably the last of the lot to find out :(!

How is everyone doing this morning?


----------



## Allie84

Glad everything went well Desi. I find they try to rush at the appts sometimes...I just keep asking questions hehe. 

The heart rate theory is that higher means girl, lower means boy. My baby's always seems to be between 150-160. I also think if you had a doppler you'd hear a greater variability on the hr. 

Ahh July 12th seems so long to wait!! The good news is you will definitely find out gender at that point. I will be right on 19 weeks when I get mine and I think if you are less than 20 weeks you have a greater chance of not seeing baby's bits (based on what midwife said to me). 

I'm good today, except for the headache. I gave in and took two Tylenol. I called the nurse and she said I could even take an Excedrin and drink some caffeine to just nip it in the bud.


----------



## desiwannabmom

She kept asking if I had questions but I sort of didn't have too many. I should have asked about the shoulder spasm...too late now!

I think that is why they don't do anatomy scans in our office until 20 because they say at 20 weeks you can tell for sure boy/girl. One of my friends cousins who happens to be a radiologist herself apparently got told she will be having a girl and she delivered a boy last week! Imagine the shock. They are first time parents and apparently their baby shower was completely pink and she got a lot of pink things....hmmmm....

I also found out I gained 4 lbs since May 10!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Ladies, 
BIG NEWS from me! All day today I started feeling some popcorn popping in my tummy, right around the belly button area. It wasn't gas. The first couple of times I thought I was just overreacting to my grumbling tummy or something but then they started happening all day - so I am now convinced that it is the baby!! I am so excited! I cannot wait for the proper kicks now so DH can feel them too! 

The spasm still exists! It hurts but at least the day had a +ve note to it :)!


----------



## Melissa29

How exciting Desi! 

Allie-I do get headaches quite often. I take 2 extra strength Tylenol every time one starts because I know it will only get worse if I don't. I told the midwife that I have been doing this 3-4 days a week and she said that was fine. I also allow myself one soda a day. The doctors told me(along with books/internet) that it is ok to drink caffeine as long as you don't drink over 200 mg. A can of Coke has like 34mg so I figure I am safe with that.


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Girls. Hopefully this will work..

Heres my bump! Taken in the morning.. at night its twice the size!! Especailly last night- went out for dinner and was so uncomfortably full! I even got a stitch half way through eating!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Bump 017.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sparklebunny

Aww Sarah, what a great bump!! :happydance:


----------



## Allie84

Awww Sarah so cute!!!!! It seems like they all get bigger in the evening, so funny. 

Desi, that's wonderful. It's such a great feeling. :)

I found the two Tylenol really worked once I finally did it. You're right, Melissa, the longer you put it off the worse it gets! I was just taking one here and there the headache just lingered, ugh. I also had a Dr. Pepper, it was amazing!

How is everyone this weekend?

AFM I have been eating LIKE CRAZY. I've developed a super big appetite all of a sudden.


----------



## Melissa29

I am always hungry but can't eat a lot in a sitting. I will be starving but can't finish a burger. 

The doctor said I am not gaining much weight yet, like 3 lbs. I have friends that have gained 50 lbs while pregnant and I am hoping that doesn't happen to me. 

The newest symptom for me is my one boob has started leaking. It is not a lot. I noticed it when I got out of the shower. Then later in the day I squeezed it just to see if anything would come out and it did. I had already read about others having this happen so I was not worried but kind of excited. My body is getting ready :) I want November to be here.

I went shopping at Babies R Us this weekend (over 2 hours away from where I live). I found a couple cribs that I like. I was also looking at crib bedding. I can't wait until I know the gender so I can buy one and start setting up the nursery. 10 more days!
Is 20 weeks to early to set up the nursery?


----------



## desiwannabmom

What a cute bump Sarah! Mine is not that defined. I definitely have a paunch thingie that sort of looks like a bump! I should post a picture soon!

We went to a furniture store (also 2 hrs away) to buy a sleeper couch for the basement and ended up wandering into the crib section! It was so cute to look at but SO MANY OPTIONS ranging from basics to high-end! Gosh! I am not sure how we will even decide. The cheapest I saw was $159 to high end $779! I think we will probably stick to something in between but does anyone know how to start "researching" these options? What all are you buying? I think the only thing we are thinking is a crib and may be a changing table with a dresser. We have not decided on the rocker yet...We still have to clear out the "office" to make it a baby room! All of a sudden it feels like there is less and less time to accomplish a lot of things! Phew!


----------



## Allie84

I wish we had a Babies R Us near here, what a field day shopping in there hehe. :)

I don't think 20 weeks is too early to set up the nursery; I have a friend who is 2 weeks ahead of me and she keeps updating on what she's bought for the baby on Facebook and it makes me feel so behind. I'm thinking I'm going to wait until 24 weeks (V Day) to start shopping for furniture, but I may start buying other things before then. 

No idea about cribs, Desi. I think we're going to go for a simple one as we're going to have the baby sleep in something (are they called moses baskets? cots? I don't know...the things you have next to your bed) in our room for awhile. I also want a changing table/dresser and rocker and I think that's it for furniture. 

I can't remember who has Carpal Tunnel (it is you Desi) but I'm worried I'm getting it! I woke up in the middle of the night and my right forearm had the worst shooting pain. It actually still does, and I finally caved and took two Tylenol (I cannot believe the amount of Tylenol I'm taking these days :( ). I'll have to have my midwife take a look at it.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
Yes. I have Carpel Tunnel but mine is mild. It is just mild pain all the time. Thankfully it hasn't gotten worse. I am almost used to that mild pain now...weird huh?! I only notice it if I am on the laptop and am not using my mouse. I also realized it is on the right hand more than left hand so I am actually using my mouse on the left now. It takes some time to get used to (I still am getting used to it) but that is also helping a bit. 

We are the same way on the baby thing. We will have him/her with us for the first 5 months or so in a bassinet or something to that effect and then move them into the crib. I want to be sensible in what we are buying $$$ wise. It is crazy that these cribs promise to do so many things - convert into 3-6 different things..are we really going to use all that is the question!! Hmm...


----------



## Allie84

Bassinett, that's the word I was thinking of! :dohh: Yes, we will use one of those.

I write reports for work and am on my laptop allll day, I'm sure it's not helping one bit. I should try the left handed mouse, even if it feels weird.


----------



## BumpHope123

Sarah - cute bump! One of these days I will take a pic and post it. :winkwink:

Allie / Desi - I will most likely be getting a pack and play for the baby to sleep in in our room during the first few months. I figure it will come in handy after the baby grows and can no longer use the bassinet part of it. We haven't started buying things either, but I have started putting a few small things on our registry (mainly just because I wanted to keep track of things I've researched and like). We definitely want one of those convertible cribs, and dresser w/ changing table on top, and a rocker. Another must for me is a swing! Once we find out the gender, it is game on! :) 

We have our scan on June 30th at which point I will be 18+2 days (based on my due date of 11/29), but since the dr. is still going by my due date based on my LMP, they will date me at 18+6. It's a bit early so I hope they will be able to tell us the gender. It would be great to find out before we leave for vacation the following day so we can announce the gender to our families in person.


----------



## desiwannabmom

BumpHope,
I am considering a pack n play with a bassinet too! But the bassinets on their own are SO CUTE! Hard to resist. But I know it is probably better to get a pack n play that can be sent to the baby sitters etc and that will definitely be used longer than the bassinet will be! 

Where did you start your registry at? The only choice I have here in this town especially if people want to go personally and shop (and if I want to return things) is Target! I haven't looked into their registry yet!


----------



## desiwannabmom

I am with you on the Swing! I gave my nephew a swing when he was born and he used it quite extensively. He was a colicky baby and the swing calmed him down quite a bit!


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - I started our registry at Amazon.com. I like that they have so many options for everything and that I can read through reviews. I think reviews are a must! I haven't really looked elsewhere yet, but I may start another registry if I find a lot of stuff elsewhere, like Target or Babies R Us. Ideally though I'd like to just stick with one registry.


----------



## BumpHope123

desiwannabmom said:


> I am with you on the Swing! I gave my nephew a swing when he was born and he used it quite extensively. He was a colicky baby and the swing calmed him down quite a bit!

I found a few super cute and cozy looking swings. They look just so comfy that I wish they made adult sizes!! :haha: Maybe then I could finally get a decent night's sleep. :winkwink:


----------



## Cherryhrf

So excited, I have just got back from my Gender scan and its a GIRL!!! So happy, was expecting to be told boy and from past experience its very clear with a boy, but there clear as day at 17 weeks 3 little lines, the cord was through the legs just to confuse things but the doctor was 99% sure its a Girl. Bumphope - my scan was very clear, so you should have no problems at 18 + weeks.

Yippee can go shopping now for pink. She will be the most looked after little girl with 3 big brothers looking out for her.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Oh my goodness Cherry! What an amazing news! I cannot believe how happy you currently must be! Yes, she will have everyone wrapped around her little finger! Man, my scan seems SO FAR AWAY!!

Also, all first time moms, are you signing up for any birthing classes?


----------



## luckyalready

Hi Girls! Sorry I havent been on much... My sisters wedding was this past weekend. We had an amazing time. My belly fit in the dress, thank goodness :) .. its a bit out of control still. lol. I love seeing the bumps.. can you girls believe we are already carrying onions and sweet potatoes!!? Oh my! Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## Melissa29

Wow Cherry that is great! I am so excited for you and everyone else to find out. I can't wait-8 more days. Knowing my luck the baby will not cooperate with us.

Lucky- I am glad you had a great time and that your dress fit. I am in 2 weddings in Sept. When I ordered the one dress I wasn't pregnant yet so I didnt order a size up. I still have not called to order more fabric. I am such a procrastinator. 

I have been looking online at all the baby gear that I want to register for. I have written down what I need/want and the exact model so that I dont forget. 

So the last 2 days I have spent looking for childcare providers. I live in a very small town (like 1200 people). I want to find somebody from our town so that it is convenient for my husband and I and our parents if they would have to pick up. 
I am having a couple different problems with this. My very good friend (I am in her wedding in Sept) runs a home daycare like 5 miles out of town-of course on my way to work. Being a teacher and having worked in a childcare myself- I just dont agree with everything she does. For instance, one day she had three babies under 6 months and a two year old. they were all sleeping so she decided to go out and mow her lawn before it rained. I'm sorry. Those are not her children and she is getting paid to watch them, she should not be mowing her lawn. She will also try different formula on the kids if they seem to have problems with their formula. That is a big no-no. That is the parents decision. What if they had an allergic reaction. ahhh. I know that she expects me to send my baby to her. She talks about how excited she is to spoil my baby and such. How do I break the news to her? I was thinking of just telling her that her and I are such good friends and I don't want to complicate our relationship. Also I don't want my baby to spend more time with my good friend than with me. 

Another problem I am finding is that I don't know exactly how long I want to take maternity leave. My maternity benefits are crap. The first 30 days are unpaid. Then if I deliver vaginally-I get 2 weeks of disability which is like $300/week. If I have a c-section than I get 4 weeks of disability. From there I have to either take personal days(I get like 10 a year) or take them unpaid. My husband wants me to go back to work at like 6 weeks but I am going to take at least 8 weeks. I would really like to take the full 12 weeks but dont know. I dont know when to tell these childcare provider when my child would be starting. When do you girls plan on returning to work?


----------



## desiwannabmom

Ahh..that is a whole long discussion Melissa. Regd. the friend situation, I would probably do what you are thinking. Tell her that you are such good friends with her that you do not want to ruin it and also may be add that the grandparents are close by if the baby needs them? 

I am so overwhelmed at all the options for ALL baby gear. I have no clue what I would buy for the carseat/stroller combo! So many different choices.

I do not get ANY maternity leave either. If I take time off, I have to use my sick and vacation days. Thankfully I have been in my job for 6 years now and I have accumulated quite a bit of both. I have a little over 7 weeks of vacation and a little over 12 weeks for sick so far. I will still accumulate more by Nov. I talked to HR and they said I can take a maximum of 12 weeks off. Right now I am planning on taking 8 full weeks off and then going part time for 4 more weeks, so that will equal about 10 weeks of time off. That way I will still have weeks left over for future vacations/baby sick days etc. I also have to think about baby #2 (I know, I know totally counting eggs before hatching) but yeah we definitely plan to have baby # 2 close in age to #1 (may be 2 - 2.5 years) that I also need to think about leave time for that second one. I cannot use up ALL my leave that took me so long to accumulate. I also will not need immediate childcare because my parents are going to watch the baby for about 4-5 months after I go back to work. I am so glad they are going to be able to do that for us! That way we are looking at child care when the baby is almost 7-8 months old. I haven't really started looking at any options yet for that reason...


----------



## BumpHope123

Cherry - Congrats!! How exciting! 

Lucky - Welcome back! :wave: Glad to hear your sister's wedding went well. 

Desi - I will definitely be taking all those classes. My health care provides lamaze, baby basics, baby CPR, and a few others which I can't think of at the moment. I tried to sign up a few weeks ago but they said they were only registering people for July at the moment. So apparently, I need to call the month before I want to start the class. Part of me wants to take them now, but then I don't want to forget things so I'm going to wait until after 28 weeks which is what they recommend. 

Melissa - I think telling your friend that you don't want to complicate your friendship is a good excuse. Hopefully she understands, but either way you need to do what you are comfortable with. I am planning on taking some extended time off after the baby is born. Not quite sure just how long yet, but we are thinking at least 6 months, one year max. The childcare thing worries me and I am finding it hard to come to terms with having someone (most likely a stranger) care for my baby. I think the best option for us (even though it's a little scary too) is to have MIL move in for a while and help watch baby after I go back to work. So many decisions to make!! :wacko:


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - Have you checked out those car seat / stroller all in one thingies? I am leaning towards those b/c I know someone who has an Orbit system and it is so convenient. They can move the baby in and out of the car, onto the stroller, etc without disturbing the baby at all since the seat is detachable. Orbit is a bit pricey (around $900) but I have found some other brands that have great reviews are are more affordable. :thumbup: It is definitely overwhelming! I'm trying to research things little by little so I can keep some resemblance of sanity.

Is anyone having major baby brain?!? It is non-stop for me these days. I feel like I can't even speak properly. I'll be saying something and call things other than what they are (i.e. I'll call a car a truck, cereal will be soup, etc.)...it is so weird and DH is constantly laughing at me. :haha: Ugh, make it stop!! :wacko:


----------



## desiwannabmom

BumpHope123 said:


> I think the best option for us (even though it's a little scary too) is to have MIL move in for a while and help watch baby after I go back to work. So many decisions to make!! :wacko:

Bumphope, I personally would trust my MIL and Mom over ANY day care person but that is just me. Especially when they are babies and are under 12 mo. After that I think they need some other babies to socialize with :)!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Are the called the Travel system or something like that? I have also seen that new research suggests to use rear facing seats until the child is 2 years old and I saw that there are some new styles of car seats that basically adjust upto 2 years but I didn't see any that then fit into a stroller also (I think you have to take the baby out of the car)! I haven't researched very much but on the surface there didn't seem to be too many...



BumpHope123 said:


> Desi - Have you checked out those car seat / stroller all in one thingies? I am leaning towards those b/c I know someone who has an Orbit system and it is so convenient. They can move the baby in and out of the car, onto the stroller, etc without disturbing the baby at all since the seat is detachable. Orbit is a bit pricey (around $900) but I have found some other brands that have great reviews are are more affordable. :thumbup: It is definitely overwhelming! I'm trying to research things little by little so I can keep some resemblance of sanity.
> 
> Is anyone having major baby brain?!? It is non-stop for me these days. I feel like I can't even speak properly. I'll be saying something and call things other than what they are (i.e. I'll call a car a truck, cereal will be soup, etc.)...it is so weird and DH is constantly laughing at me. :haha: Ugh, make it stop!! :wacko:


----------



## BumpHope123

desiwannabmom said:


> BumpHope123 said:
> 
> 
> I think the best option for us (even though it's a little scary too) is to have MIL move in for a while and help watch baby after I go back to work. So many decisions to make!! :wacko:
> 
> Bumphope, I personally would trust my MIL and Mom over ANY day care person but that is just me. Especially when they are babies and are under 12 mo. After that I think they need some other babies to socialize with :)!Click to expand...

I totally agree...I would trust my MIL or Mom any day. I just meant that it may be a little scary to have my MIL move in. I'm definitely lucky to have her as a MIL as I've heard some nightmare MIL stories from other women, but still, it's a little scary to think of her moving in! :haha:


----------



## BumpHope123

desiwannabmom said:


> Are the called the Travel system or something like that? I have also seen that new research suggests to use rear facing seats until the child is 2 years old and I saw that there are some new styles of car seats that basically adjust upto 2 years but I didn't see any that then fit into a stroller also (I think you have to take the baby out of the car)! I haven't researched very much but on the surface there didn't seem to be too many...
> 
> 
> 
> BumpHope123 said:
> 
> 
> Desi - Have you checked out those car seat / stroller all in one thingies? I am leaning towards those b/c I know someone who has an Orbit system and it is so convenient. They can move the baby in and out of the car, onto the stroller, etc without disturbing the baby at all since the seat is detachable. Orbit is a bit pricey (around $900) but I have found some other brands that have great reviews are are more affordable. :thumbup: It is definitely overwhelming! I'm trying to research things little by little so I can keep some resemblance of sanity.
> 
> Is anyone having major baby brain?!? It is non-stop for me these days. I feel like I can't even speak properly. I'll be saying something and call things other than what they are (i.e. I'll call a car a truck, cereal will be soup, etc.)...it is so weird and DH is constantly laughing at me. :haha: Ugh, make it stop!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Desi - I know that the Orbit system can be used as rear facing. I'm not sure about the other brands...I'll have to check them out.


----------



## luckyalready

Alli and Desi, I didnt read back all that far, but you mentioned carpel tunnel..UGH. That was my only complaint about being pregnant the last time.. and guess what? Im getting it again.. tingling hands and really sentive wrists if I touch near my veins on the inside of my wrist. It almost feels like a shocking sensation.. I hope it doesnt get as bad as I had it last time.. it kept me awake at night and towards the end I couldnt feel my pointer or middle finger at all.. on either hand.


----------



## Melissa29

Thanks Desi and Bumphope. Yeah I think I am just going to tell her that I don't want to complicate our relationship. I hate confrontation and it's going to be so hard to tell her as I know she is going to take it personally. 

I wish I didn't have to go back after 8-12 weeks. My mom mentioned wanting to quit her job and watch my child but I couldn't let her do that. My MIL also works. I would definitely trust them. I really trust the lady I found to do my childcare. My husband and her brother were best friends growing up and still are. She has a beautiful house and her children are very well mannered and also have a great sense of humor. I am glad she has openings next year as a lot of people don't. 

No Carpal Tunnel here yet..knock on wood.

https://www.gracobaby.com/Products/Pages/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=1769847
This is the Travel System that I bought (only a different pattern). I bought mine two years ago before I miscarried. I plan on using it since it has never been used and I love that pattern that I have. 
I know the Graco Snugride was one of the top rated. The carseat has Pedifoam and is so soft and looks and feels like it would be very comfortable. I love that the stroller has two cup holders and a other little compartments for things. It also has a clock and a thermometer built into it.


----------



## Allie84

Hello ladies!!

Melissa, I think the advice you were given is a good idea and it sounds legitimate. I'm sure your friend won't have any questions. Glad you found such a good childcare provider! 

Maternity leave is shocking in America, eh? I don't get any either, and because I'm a freelance worker and work from home I don't get sick or vacation days, either. I'm going to continue to work from home and be a stay at home mom at the same time but will probably take the first 8 weeks off completely from work. 

Oh, gosh, you guys are way ahead of me on the baby gear front. I have barely thought about strollers and carseats, I just know I'd like a carseat that also doubles as a carrier. But you've given me so much to think about. :)

I have a doppler question....if I listen to the baby for a long time I will hear the heartrate drop and then raise again. I've Googled this and it seems fine but I wondered if it happened to anyone else? This is one reason I was afraid to get one, I knew I'd read into things!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - I tend to think that if you are hearing the heartbeat drop, then the baby is more likely moving around rather than the heartbeat actually skipping. Personally, I wouldn't worry about it (and let's face it, I worry about everything!)...I heard this a few times earlier on when I felt like I had to chase the heartbeat around. Baby is now much higher up and so much easier to hear so I haven't had this problem for a few weeks now. I went in for a last minute dr's appt last Friday (to check out the bladder problem I was having) and she listened to the heartbeat, told me it was 160, and then actually said something like, "it's a nice strong heartbeat, and no skipping which is good at this stage." Also, keep in mind that the Angelsounds doppler isn't exactly state of the art so it could be a flaw of the doppler that it's not picking up the heartbeat steadily...? 

On another note, I really liked this dr. I saw and am going to try to switch to her instead of seeing the midwife, who I'm pretty sure thinks I'm anxiety ridden because of all the questions I ask her every time! MW actually said to me last time that she thought my anxiety would lessen by week 14 since the miscarriage % would be greatly reduced by then. And that I should try to stop worrying too much (though she can understand given my history why I would worry). But I really don't think I was asking anything out of the ordinary...just questions related to symptoms I was having. The only "odd" thing that I asked may have been about symptoms of an incompetent cervix. She just seemed like she didn't have clear answers which I didn't like and I'm assuming is since she probably doesn't get questions like that much since at this healthcare, if you have any complications, you have to switch to a regular dr., the MW can't see you any more. So we'll see if this dr. has openings for me.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Hmm..I hope they have openings for you BumpHope. I guess I never understood the MW concept. Did you get a Dr AND a MW before or just the MW? 

Ladies, I am planning on using cloth diapers and I bought my very first set this morning on Babysteals.com! It was an impulse purchase, seemed like it was a lot of money on diapers but I read good reviews and went ahead and purchased. Are any of you planning on cloth diapering?


----------



## Allie84

Thanks BumpHope! :hugs: Yes, I was listening for a long time and then proceeded to chase the baby haha. Usually I just listen for a bit and take the doppler off but I guess this is what I get for doing it too long. Glad you've experienced it too.


----------



## Allie84

I see a midwife, and my practice is the same, you can see a midwife and if you go high risk then you get switched to the doctors. Desi, I only have a midwife. I went through a period where I was nervous about that tried out another practice with only doctors, but then I didn't like how 'doctory' the doctor was! He was a lot less personal and I got the impression he was too much of an advocate for interventions (he scoffed that I want a natural birth, for example). I decided to trust the midwives and realize that if I need a doctor they are there for me. Bumphope, I can understand you switching though if they make you feel like you ask too many questions! I hate that, I always ask a ton of questions and I don't want it to be because I'm 'anxious', how about I'm just engaged and careful? 

Did you have a bladder infection?

Speaking of providers, we did a hospital tour this week!! I know it's early but they do them monthly and I was curious to see it. It's a pretty small labor unit, with 9 beds, but the rooms are awesome with a whirlpool tub, loads of room, etc. You get to stay in the room the entire time including post partum (unless they get too busy) and it seems really cozy. They've kind of made it look like a bedroom in there haha. I found out our hospital's C-Section rate is 25%. Blah! I guess that's average, though...

I haven't thought about cloth diapering too much but I think I'll look into those ones where you mail them off, etc. Does it save you money in the end?


----------



## BumpHope123

I'm just like Allie...where I can see a MW only until the pregnancy has complications. My healthcare provider is an HMO and there are doctors in the practice too but it feels like they just lump you in with the MW's unless you specifically ask for a dr. At first, with my 7 wk appt, I just wanted to get seen and didn't care who saw me so they scheduled me with the MW and now ever since then, they just keep scheduling me with the same person. And I was fine with that (especially since I have a cousin who is an OBGYN and I feel comfortable calling him with questions, but haven't done so in a while), but after my last visit with the MW and then comparing it to my visit with the Dr., I just prefer the Dr. I saw. Also, the dr. caught a yeast infection by my telling her I was having yellow discharge (she took a swab and checked), whereas the MW just brushed it off last time I mentioned it to her. So I'm kinda annoyed by that too. I've never had a yeast infection before!! As for my bladder, I haven't heard about the results of the urine test yet. Hopefully today or tomorrow they will let me know if there's an infection or UTI, also which I've never had before. :wacko:

And I agree, Allie...why do I have to be labeled as anxious just because I have questions and want to be informed?! Even the incompetent cervix question was legit if you ask me, since I have a risk factor for it, having had a D&C in the past. 

I just took a hospital tour online this week. It was neat. I will also have labor, delivery, and post partum in the same room unless there is a c-section needed. And the hospital gives a celebratory cupcake and baby gift (they showed a little piggy bank which was actually cute) after delivery and a celebratory dinner for husband and wife...there was a three course meal laid out on the table and it didn't look bad at all for being hospital food. Hahaha, silly I know, but it's the little things that get me excited. :D

As for cloth diapers...hmmm, I don't know if I can make that commitment. I"m not sure I can give all that time to washing dirty diapers, though I do know people who have done it. I have thought about it but haven't done much research. Something tells me I am going to leave this decision to the end and focus on all the fun stuff first. :winkwink:


----------



## BumpHope123

Just tried to reschedule my next three appts that are already booked with the Dr. instead of a MW. They were only able to switch one because of the Dr's schedule. Ah well, something is better than nothing I suppose. I'm definitely going to make sure to schedule my third trimester appts well ahead of time with her!


----------



## Allie84

Hehe, we get a celebration dinner as well. :) It really is the little things. Did the hospital seem nice on the tour?

Sorry you couldn't get in with the doc easier. The drs. at my practice are also much harder to get into than the midwives.


----------



## luckyalready

Hi girls, I might have missed the posts, so Im sorry if you all have already told everyone.. Have any of you set up your ultrasound to find out the gender?
My appt is July 14th.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Hi Lucky,
I think most everyone is finding out except Sarah?

Cherry already found out and she is having a girl (after three boys). My appt. was the LAST one to be scheduled (or so I thought) and I see your date is after mine :)! Mine is on July 12. I think most everyone else's appts are at the very end of this month or right before July 4th! Its gonna be an exciting time!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - Yes, the hospital seemed nice enough on the online tour. But even if it didn't, it's either this hospital or we have to drive 45 minutes away to one downtown. And if we need to go during traffic time, it would take much longer to get downtown. So we'll stick to this one since it's only 15 minutes away. I believe it's a relatively new hospital too so I'm guessing it should be pretty nice. And I'm just glad that we will definitely get a private room, whereas with the one downtown there may be a small chance we'd have to have a semi-private room if they are packed. We'll definitely do a real tour at some point though. :)

So I do not have a bladder infection which is great. MW said I might need to drink more water. Not sure how that fits into the equation of this bladder thing but I guess I'll start trying to drink more. I'm definitely getting at least 8 glasses a day of water plus drinking milk and sometimes OJ too. So I thought I was doing good, but I guess not. The Dr., on the other hand, told me last Friday that if it's not a UTI there's nothing to worry about and that baby is probably just pushing down on my bladder making me uncomfortable. I even pressed her further and said that I thought that the urge to pee should decrease around now, but she said it's not necessarily that way for everyone.

One more week until THE scan!! :yipee: I really can't contain myself! DH and I keep asking each other what we think it'll be, boy or girl? Hehe, I don't know how many times we can have the same conversation. :winkwink:


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi everyone! Haven't spoken to you guys in ages! I had a bit of a scare, i'd been feeling the baby move until the last two days when I felt nothing. I tried cold water...nothing. Sugar....nothing. Lying on my left side...NOTHING! Cue major panic attack from me. At which point I called into work and told them i was going to be late. Waiting at the doctors was the longest 25 minutes of my life...went in, lay down and straight away...a loud heartbeat varying between 148-156 bpm. Cue HUGE sigh of relief from me! I can't wait to hit 25 weeks when kicks will be regular ! 

@Bumphope, I can't believe your scan is in a week. That's so cool! Mine's not until 8th July! AGES AWAY!!! 1 week and you'll know if it's a boy or a girl!


----------



## BumpHope123

Aw, Sparkle glad to hear everything is okay! :hugs: 
My understanding is that it is okay not to feel movement consistently at this point...what did your dr. say about that? Have you thought about getting a doppler? I wasn't all that happy with my Angelsounds doppler at first, but now that baby is easier to hear, I'm loving it and can't imagine not being able to hear baby whenever I want to. :)


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls,

So we were talking about discharge before? Well, I had my midwife appointment today and mentioned I was a bit itchy, but discharge seemed normal, no smell, etc. She swabbed me anyways and just called back with the news I have bacterial vaginosis!!

I'm really scared. I have to go get antibiotics and start them today. I don't have any major symptoms either, just the itching. BV is apparently very common in pregnancy but any Google search of it shows that is increases your chances of preterm labor and miscarriage, especially when diagnosed in the first trimester or early 2nd trimstest I just reer.ad a medical journal article and it's something like an 85% increased risk for preterm labor or pretmature rupture of membranes and then also a 2 to 5 fold increase in 'spontaneous abortion.' Who knows how long I've even had this since I don't really have any symptoms? I'm just going to assume it's only been a week or so. I'm so sad! 

It's really scary because my only symtom was itching, and that is just a tiny bit, hardly even noticable!!! I am going to pick up my prescription now....


----------



## sparklebunny

@Allie, sorry to hear about the BV babe, at least they've caught it now, and don't forget the internet can be ur worst enemy for poor information or scaremongering! I'm sure everything'll be ok. :hugs:

@Bumphope- i'm so tempted to get a doppler but at the same time i think it would personally make me psychotic!! I know what i'm like! I feel like the time goes faster between each week if i don't have something to focus on in terms of being pregnant. TBH i can't believe i'm 1 1/2 weeks off being 5 months!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - Sorry to hear about the BV, but like Sparkle said, at least they caught it. Did your MW seemed concerned? I read that it's more common than yeast infections these days, so try to think positive and no more google! :hugs: Did she take a swab and then look at it under the microscope?? Just wondering because that's what my Dr. said she was going to do but then she pulled out the speculum and there was cottage cheese like stuff on the end of it (sorry, TMI) and she said she didn't need to look at it under the microscope. (Oddly enough, that stuff never came out in my discharge otherwise I would have been more alarmed sooner I'm sure.) In any case, I read that the symptoms can be similar for BV and YI so I wonder what they look for to distinguish between the two...?


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls.

Yes, she took a swab and put it under the microscope to test for both yeast and BiV. If the yeast infection treatment worked then I bet that's what it was. If it hasn't worked, then maybe ask to get tested? I'm just being super cautious now because I do not have the typical symptoms, I was really shocked it came back positive!

Sparkle, sorry, I missed your post i my panic; glad you heard LO and all is well!! I don't feel the baby every day myself, it's usually every other day or a few days a week for a bit.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie, At least they caught it. And please stop reading that stuff. What did your Dr/MW think about it? Are they going to test you again soon after you take the antibiotics to make sure its gone away? I had the slight yellow discharge too but it now seems to have gone away. I am itching all over my body but that is because I have Chiggers from being out in the garden the other day!

Sparkle - Glad you heard the HB. Thing about ME! My scan is not until July 11. I was able to get them to pre-pone it by a few hours. So I will know about 15 hrs sooner than I would have known according to my original date.

I also have another question - all day today I have been feeling this weird pain/pull in my vagina as if someone is poking me with a pin/needle? It comes and goes and when it comes it lasts for a min - 3 minutes. Then it doesn't happen for another 30-1hr or so and happens again.I have been in meetings since morning so didn't get a chance to call the nurse before they closed.I hope it goes away tonight! Anyone else have that? I Googled and a lot of women seem to have it right before they deliver..that is scary!!!!

Also, when the baby moves, does it also feel like you can sense that it has done a somersault??Is it just my abdomen playing tricks with me or can I really feel that??!


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - I have not had that vaginal pain you described. I have had some light vaginal pressure here and there throughout the pregnancy but not much recently. MW said it was normal. Hopefully your pain just goes away on it's own. :hugs:

I'm not sure about the somersault thing either. To me, the flutters feel different...like I have a few butterflies down there. It feels like so much movement for a baby to make at once! But I don't think it's gas or a twitch of a vein or anything so I'm assuming it must be the baby. It will be so nice when we can really feel the baby (and when DH can feel too!). But then again, I have heard people getting bruised ribs from all the kicking so I hope baby doesn't go that crazy!  :winkwink:


----------



## Allie84

I get the somersault feeling sometimes! I've also had sharp needly pain in the vagina off and on...the midwife said my cervix was nice and long and closed so it must be a normal pain. Always worth asking about though.

The midwife didn't seem to think too much of it. She just told me it's not a major infection (judging from the slide I guess) and that the antibiotics are important (she stressed that when I questioned if they were safe) and when I told her I was worried about all of the possible complications all she said was "Don't worry about it!" Easy for her to say, though.


----------



## Melissa29

Allie- I had BV a few years ago. The antibiotics cleared it up right away. I was not pregnant at the time though. I understand why you would be worried. I worry about everything happening with my body and the things I put in my body. That still does not stop me from drinking a soda a day or eating a Subway sandwich though. I'm sure everything will be fine and you just have to quit googling it. At least you have that doppler to check the heart rate everytime you are worried. I worry every time I go to the doctor because I haven't heard it for 4 weeks. 

I have not had any vaginal pain. Nor have I felt any movement. It worries me but maybe it is because my uterus is so big and baby has lots of room to move yet. It's crazy to think that the baby is the size of an onion and I don't even look pregnant yet. Well I think I look pregnant but my friends tell me that I just look heavy. :(

My best friend's husband is a resident doctor at the hospital I go to. When I told her I was pregnant, her husband suggested a OB doctor. It was nice to have that insider input. He said that a lot of doctors will rush to get the baby out and not care about tearing or having to do a c-section. The doctor I have is very patient. He is very busy though so he works with a midwife. Therefore, every other doctor appt I see the midwife instead of him. My friend also mentioned that baby comes and he is not working, I get the doctor on call. I am so hoping that I have the baby when he is working. She also mentioned that resident doctors start their rotations in July. The work a month in the different specialties and then switch. It is very possible that if I go into labor and my doctor is not there, I could be given a first year resident student who has never delivered a baby on his/her own. She suggested that I inform my doctor that I dont want a resident and sign a waiver. 

Wow 8 glasses of water. I have never been much of a water drinker. That seems like a lot. I would be swimming. I make myself drink a bottle of water a day and eat watermelon. Sometimes I drink a powerade and then a glass of milk for dinner. I am already peeing every 30 minutes. 

6 more days till I get my gender scan. I was told to drink a soda right before I go so that baby is active and not hiding it's parts.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Melissa. :hugs: I took my first dose of antibiotic and I'm going to stop Googling it. 


That's pretty cool that you know a doctor and have gotten a recommendation! I can understand not feeling totally comfortable with a esident but one way of looking at is that they have the newest training and also as they are still 'green' are going to be really careful to do everything as they were taught and not get complacent. 

Hubby and I had a huge fight this evening. This seems to happen about once a month with us. I feel so bad for the baby as I know they are getting all of my stress hormones! I was crying a lot and yelling. Sigh. I also feel bad because I read that the baby can hear now and was having to listen to us yell. :( Pregnancy hormones suck (though I swear this was DHs fault ha).


----------



## Sarah12

Hi girls. I'm not finding out but can't wait to hear what u r all having! Do most people find out in America? Over here I'd say the majority don't- maybe 30% do- but that's just my guess + my friends! 

The maternity leave with u guys sounds awful! We get statutory pay from the government but most big companies have decent maternity pay- small business don't really offer more than governments pay. I'm pretty lucky where I work & get 6 months full pay so think I'm going to take a year off! 

I'm still not sure if I'm feeling my LO or not- get strange twitches & twinches but never sure when it's baby or gas! Getting very bloated too- even having to unbutton maternity jeans after I eat!!


----------



## Sarah12

Just read back a few pages... 
Allie - sorry to hear about BV. How u feeling now? And hope u & hubby made up. Arguements r shitty aren't they... But inevitable in every relationship. 

Sparkle- good u got seen & heart hb. I love my Doppler- I'd be neurotic if I didn't have it!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Sarah! I'm feeling okay...I'm taking the meds and I have a mild tummy ache but I guess antibiotics always do that. I'm trying not worry, nothing I can do now....


Agreed out maternity pay is shocking here! Six months full pay sound awesome. :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sarah - The maternity pay sounds so awesome! Here in the US, at my job, even if I told them I would take 6 mo off withOUT pay, legally they are not required to hold on to my job until I get back. They can only hold it for 3 months and after that its fair game, they can hire someone else. It SUCKS!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Its been quiet on here this weekend. How is everyone doing? I had a relaxing weekend. We went to a nearby lake, rented a boat, relaxed, camped in a tent for the night and came back yesterday! It was very laid back and we went with a few good friends and their families. All in all a relaxing time! 

I am counting down days to my scan now! TWO weeks and 4 hours! I think some of you have scans this week, so please keep everyone posted :)!


----------



## Allie84

Sounds like a good weekend Desi!! Camping pregnant was okay? 

Ours wasn't as great because we are moving house on Friday so it's kind of stressful here at the moment. 

That's also the day of the big ultrasound. I am soooooooo nervous!!!! Excited but starting to get a teeny bit nervous as well.

How is everyone?


----------



## BumpHope123

Hi girls, we had a nice weekend. Did a bunch of stuff around the house and then spent the day out and about yesterday at the beach and at a friend's kid's birthday party. When all was said and done yesterday, I was exhausted and had cramps all night. I attributed the cramps to being on my feet all day. :shrug: We are also getting ready for our vacation out east next week. Looking forward to seeing our family! 

This Wednesday I have a MW appt, and then Thursday is the big day...anatomy scan! :happydance:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Jealous again! I will be watching this thread every min on Thu and Fri :)!

Allie, camping was so much fun! I was a bit worried that I wouldn't be able to sleep in the tent but I slept like a baby. Since we were boating all day long, I was pretty tired by the end of the day and that helped me sleep I think. Only woke up once to use the rest room and had to wake up hubby to come with me but other than that, it was great! We are thinking about going one more time before the third trimester begins :)!


----------



## Allie84

Hmmm you're making me want to go camping!

BumpHope, I can't wait to hear about your scan and maybe feel a little more prepared for mine. Do you think this week is going to drag by?

Cramps from being on your feet all day sound par for the course. Happened to me when I was on vacation and travelling all day. 

Here's my 18 weeks bump! And my puppy. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







bump18weeks.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sparklebunny

@Allie- Super cute bump!! Loving the puppy too!

@Bumphope, i would be like a kid at xmas if my scan was so close! mines not until next friday! 

@desi, i normally hate camping but that did sound like you had a great time! Of course camping in cold wet England is far less fun! Although it was 33 degrees today!!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - Super cute bump (and puppy)! 

Yup, this week already feels like it's dragging by. I just cannot contain my excitement! DH and I are STILL repeatedly asking each other what gender we think it'll be. There are only two options, and yet it never gets old! :haha: I am just crossing my fingers that we get a friendly and good ultrasound tech that explains everything as she goes. 

Desi - Your camping trip sounds like so much fun. Oddly enough, my SIL just went camping this past weekend too, not too far from us. I'm very tempted to go now after hearing both of your comments. Being out on the water just sounds so relaxing. :)

Sparkle - It does feel like xmas! We were thinking about going out to celebrate afterwards since we will already be downtown, but we can't even really go out to dinner or anything since my scan is at 1:30pm. Our anniversary is the day before so we are going to celebrate a day early. :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie, cute bump! You have motivated me enough to post mine. My bump below is from last Thu when I was 17 weeks :)! 

Ladies, you should go camping! It was about 90 degrees outside and the water just was so relaxing and cool! I figure we won't take the baby camping until it is at least a year old so I am going to get my fill in now! 

I also feel like a little kid waiting for Santa! I am counting every hour. It reminds me of TWW! Two weeks from now, we will be out celebrating the news and SHOPPING for either PINK or BLUE. My appt is at the end of day and I told DH we were gonna go shopping and go out for a nice dinner. I was reading on some forums today where the couple ask the u/s tech to write the gender on a piece of paper and seal it in an envelope and they open it together at home/dinner when they are alone! That sounds like a neat idea BUT I do not think I can wait that long. I will probably rip that envelope open as soon as we are out the u/s room hehe!
 



Attached Files:







Week17-2.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Melissa29

Allie- Cute! 

I am glad to hear your camping went well Desi. I am going camping this coming Friday-Monday. I will be staying in a cabin though not a tent. I am still kind of nervous about it because the bed and all the sitting furniture are not comfortable and my back always hurts when I leave there. 

My scan was supposed to be Wed at 10 am but my husband had to work. I had to reschedule it to 2:30 and the wait is going to kill me. Less than 2 days. I need to find stuff to keep me occupied until then so it goes by faster. I asked my husband if he wanted a girl or boy and he told me he didn't care...as long as it was a boy. ha. I tease him that its going to be a girl and he teases back that its going to be a boy. We would both be happy either way though. 
I hope baby cooperates so that I can order nursery bedding and start painting. :)


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls!!

Desi, you have a lovely bump! Yay!!! Looking good. :) 

I like the go out and celebrate idea. :) Our is at 9:15 am on Friday so we can always go out or brunch afterwards. And buy something blue or pink. I'm like you BumpHope; I hope we get a friendly talkative u/s tech. When I had my early scan at 6 weeks the lady was pretty silent (but she did point out the heart beat for me). 

It's funny how it's the 20 week scan but most of us are getting it well before 20 weeks. ;)

Do you know if you need a full bladder or not? I was told no by someone and yes by someone. I guess I'll go with it full just in case.


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - Cute bump! 

Allie - They told me to drink 32oz of water/clear liquids one hour before the ultrasound and said that if my bladder is not full enough, they may have to reschedule. That much liquid, and holding my urine for so long, sounds unbelievably painful but I'll do whatever it takes not to have it rescheduled! At the same time, I think I have also heard some people say they were told they don't need a full bladder. So who knows!? :shrug:


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - I found this info online about whether or not a full bladder is needed for a 20wk scan...

"This can vary a bit from site to site but, in general, early ultrasounds -- prior to 20 to 24 weeks or so -- do require a full bladder when the transabdominal approach (transducer is placed on your abdomen) is used.
The reason for this is that the fluid in the bladder creates a "window" for the beam to pass through. (This provides a good medium for sound conduction.) It also serves as a "landmark" for the technician to get their bearings, so to speak. In addition, a full bladder can change the position of the uterus, taking the flexion out of it and pushing it up so it is easier to scan. A full bladder also moves loops of bowel up and out of the way to make the pelvic organs easier to view.
In later pregnancy, or with a transvaginal approach, (the probe is introduced into the vagina), a full bladder is not necessary. The enlarging uterus is quite nicely positioned above the pubic bone and the fluid within the sac provides the medium for passage of the beam."


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie, Bumphope,
For my 12 W scan I went with a full bladder and that was the first thing the tech commented on. She did a few minutes of the u/s then asked me to empty the bladder so the baby can move around so she could then take measurements. So I guess in my tech's case a full bladder was an issue. As soon as it was empty, the LO was moving around like crazy. I specifically asked about the 20W scan and a full bladder, and she said not to have it. So I guess each place is different? I do know that our office does have some high-tech machines (they also do 3D scans) so I think may be they scan better? I don't know though. I will call them again next week to confirm that but I think I am going empty :D!


----------



## Melissa29

Yeah it really depends on the US machine thing they use. The older ones require a full bladder. I went in for my 8 week scan with an empty bladder thinking I would have a transvaginal scan. The US tech ended up doing an abdominal scan and was able to get all the measurements from that. I would think they would have mentioned it if you needed a full bladder. You could always call and ask.


----------



## desiwannabmom

I have some dull abdominal pain today. Anyone else have that? Gah! I hate that every single thing makes me worried. I also started taking Iron today so I am now wondering if it is because of that!!


----------



## Allie84

Is it your uterus or stomach hurting (I know it's sometimes hard to tell)? I get stomach pains sometimes but I think it's because I'm pretty constipated. I also woke up with something like a stich in my side today. :shrug: And I have started getting what I think is round ligament pain for real because I sometimes have a sharp pain in different parts of my uterus, especially when I move around.

Thanks for the water information, everyone. I have a friend who got scanned there recently so I think I will just ask her as it really seems to depend. I know we get 3D scans as well so those may be different?


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
Its my lower abdomen. Since the uterus is all over the place now, I am guessing it is the uterus? I drank a big jug of water hoping that its going to ease the pain! 
Last time I had my appt, the dr. said the bottom of my uterus was right near the pubic bone and the top was near my belly button. So that is a lot of room!!


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - If your abdominal discomfort persists, I would definitely suspect the iron. After my MMC, I became severely anemic and tried all different types of iron before finding one that didn't upset my stomach. Hope the water did the trick though!

Ladies, today is a sad day...I have noticed stretch marks. Ugh. :cry: I have been moisturizing daily hoping to avoid them. I'm going to ask my dermatologist friend if anything really works on them, since I always heard it's genetic and there's no cream that will keep them away.


----------



## desiwannabmom

So the dull pain persisted and I called the nurse. She said that it is most probably Iron that is causing it. I took it with breakfast and my breakfast usually is two types of fruit. Today I ate a banana and a peach. She said that that is not enough because it is very light and she asked me to take it with something substantial like lunch/dinner. I still have the discomfort and hoping the lunch I ate will make it go away. I will have to take it at lunch from tomorrow and see how it goes. 

BumpHope - Are you still taking Iron? If so what are you taking? My Dr. asked me to try the Slow fe and that is what I took this morning.


----------



## Sarah12

I can't believe your having your gender scan tomorrow Allie! I'm so excited to find out... Gut feel what do you think you're having? Have you got names chosen yet? 

I still can't feel baby! Thought i would by now :(

X


----------



## Allie84

My prenatal has iron and I take it before bed so I'm not aware if causes any discomfort as I'm sleeping...it's worked for me.

Oh no! I think I saw a stretch mark too. I guess I'm just kind of expecting it though.

Sarah, how are you? Don't worry about not feeling baby, you may not for another month (I know that seems so long)! The things that seems to make the baby move for me are laying down in bed at night flat on my back or eating something super cold or sugary. Even then, though, I only feel movement every few days. 

My gender scan is not until Friday. Oh I wish it were tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie, My prenatal has Iron also. I was asked to take more because I don't meat except for once or twice a month or so. I was also told to take the Iron at a different time than the prenatal and I take the prenatal in the evening and its been working great and I didn't want to disrupt that. I think may be I can take prenatal in the morning and Iron at night! That might work better?! The dull ache has still not gone away..!

Sarah - I think BumpHope's scan is tomorrow!


----------



## Allie84

It's worth a shot for sure. :thumbup:

The dull ache could be so many things....even growing or stretching. I've never heard of a dull ache being bad, though! I think at our stage it's only bad if pains come in regular waves, contraction style.

Speaking of which, has anyone else been getting bad dreams? I had a horrible dream I went into labor at 20 weeks and was getting contractions and stuff :( Last week I dreamed both my parents died, etc. It's just not fun.


----------



## sparklebunny

Hey guys :wave: I've been having seriously bad dreams too. And...really erotic dreams :blush: Feel quite sorry for my OH tbh! I'm never in the mood except in my sleep! Saying that he now says he finds it wierd that i look so pg, so he's not really in the mood either :(


----------



## BumpHope123

Nope, it's not me having the gender scan tomorrow...it's Melissa. :D Mine is on Thursday. Hurry up Thursday and get here already!!

Desi - I don't know if the brand of iron you take makes a difference or not, but when I was having issues with my iron, my doctors recommended different types of iron (and didn't seem to think brand made a difference). I started out with ferrous fumarate, then tried ferrous citrate, and then finally found ferrous gluconate and that's the one that worked for me. MY MIL also uses ferrous gluconate. My mom however swears by Ferro-Sequels brand of iron (which is ferrous fumarate). So as you can see, everyone is different and you may need to try a few before finding one that works. (I believe there are other types of iron as well, but this is just what I tried.) I also have iron in my prenatal and since my levels have gone back to normal for now, I'm no longer taking the additional supplements. I don't eat a lot of meat either...maybe once a week max, sometimes less. I haven't really been eating much fish either because I can never remember what fish is good and what is bad. :haha: But my prenatals come with a DHA supplement pill so I figure that should take care of the lack of fish in my diet.


----------



## Sarah12

So Melissa today!! 
Bump Hope- Thursday
Allie- friday
Sparkles/ Desi?

Me- November!! 

Im doing well.. rather embarassing momemnt yesterday - i was walking to the station to go to work when I suddenly felt really nauseaus and vomitted on the middle of the high street- 4 times! I was a bit worried as my husband came down with the noro virus on the weekend and was being sick all weekend long. (im not sure if youve got it in the US but the noro virus is a really contagious vomitting bug) its rife over here at the moment- I know 4 people that have had it in the past 2 weeks. I headed home (so embarrassed about being sick- i didnt know whether to clean it up but obviously had nothing with me!) But have flet fine since so think it was just hormones. Weird thogh as not been sick in 2 months. 


Funny about your erotic dreams Sparkle!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Cherry - Girl
So Melissa today!!
Bump Hope- Thursday
Allie- friday
Desi - July 11
Lucky - July 14
Sparkle - ???
Me- November!! 

Sarah - I would be embarrassed too if it had happened to me. But hopefully people who saw you understood :)!

I felt like crap last night but I had signed up for a machine applique class and I forced myself to go to that. I am glad I did. I did a small project that came out like crap but I think I will practice and see if I can create something for the LO's room. I did not take the Iron this morning and brought it with me to work so I can take after lunch. Someone said to drink a glass of orange juice right after taking Iron so I am going to see if that is going to work better today. I hope so, cuz I am not ready to feel like how I felt yesterday! 

BumpHope - The iron I am taking is Ferrous Sulphate. I am going to try it till the weekend and if it doesn't work switch to something else!


----------



## Melissa29

Sarah- How embarrassing. You did give me a good chuckle though. If it were me I would have been mortified at the time but something you can laugh about later. I am glad you are feeling better. Hopefully you don't catch the NoroVirus.


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi guys, I'm on 8th July at 10am. At doctors at the moment as I have to see midwife and obgyn throughout this pg, I think caus I'm a little overweight!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Cherry - Girl
So Melissa today!!
Bump Hope- Thursday
Allie- Friday
Sparkle - July 8
Desi - July 11 
Lucky - July 14
Sarah - November!! 

Wish there was a calendar that you could attach to the thread. :)! What time is your scan today Melissa?


----------



## Allie84

I can't wait to hear about your scan today, Melissa! 

Sarah, someone else I know on BnB who is about where we are threw up yesterday as well. It seems like sometimes MS can flare back up. I would have been embarassed too but hopefully your bump helped everyone to understand. Sorry your hubby is sick and I hope you didn't get the norovirus, it doesn't sound fun.

Desi I hope the iron works better at lunch for you. 

Sparkle how did your appt go?

Has anyone been getting a backache now and then? Yesterday and today I've had a mild backache when I'm moving around. I wouldn't normally think anything of it but when I was enrolling in my health insurance's prenatal program yesterday they had a person give me a 'health screen' on the phone and one of the questions to look out for red flags was if I was getting lower back pain?! I thought that was normal.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie, 
I think back ache is normal too. At my county nurse appt. 3 weeks ago, the nurse handed me a week 16-20 resources and she explained that back ache is fairly common. She also had a sheet in the guide for some exercises to help with it. So, yeah I do think it is fairly common. I get it once in a while and it very mild and goes away on its own. One of my friends who is 23 weeks along gets it more often and she said the exercises definitely help.


----------



## BumpHope123

Had my MW appt this morning. It was pretty uneventful. Baby was very active when we listed on the doppler. Hope he/she is active at tomorrow's scan! Can't wait to see him/her...it feels like it's been forever since we've gotten to see the baby. 

Allie - I also think back pain is perfectly normal. Everything I read lists it as a symptom around this time. And I've had it since day one! Mine was really bad up to week 14 or so. It has eased up significantly for now but I'm expecting it to get worse as the pregnancy progresses. I wonder why your health insurance would list it as a red flag?!?! Every time I go to the dr's, they give me a pamphlet about the pregnancy stage that I'm in and the last one I got listed a bunch of mild exercises that would help with pregnancy pain (sounds just like what Desi gets). I have been slacking on them, but as soon as we get back from vacation, I am going to get on an exercise routine and I think that will help with the pain.


----------



## sparklebunny

Hey ladies :)

Any news on Melissa yet???

I am apparently measuring 24 weeks... Instead of 19?!
Going to find out next Friday what's going on, they said either it's a big baby or I'm ahead of my dates :wacko:


----------



## BumpHope123

Oh my, Sparkle!! How could you possibly be measuring that far ahead??? Isn't it common for babies to grow at different rates by now? Did they give you a scan today or just say that based on your uterus measurement? Maybe baby is just advanced for his age. :winkwink:


----------



## Allyballybee

Im due the 29th of November too, Congrats! If anyone would like a friend feel free to add me :)


----------



## sparklebunny

Welcome Allyballybee! :wave:

@Bumphope, no scan today :( But the measurements were just from the uterus?? Maybe its just a load of water and a normal baby!


----------



## desiwannabmom

sparklebunny said:


> Hey ladies :)
> I am apparently measuring 24 weeks... Instead of 19?!
> Going to find out next Friday what's going on, they said either it's a big baby or I'm ahead of my dates :wacko:

WHAT??! That is like 4 weeks ahead! It is CRAZY!!! Keep us posted..


----------



## Melissa29

Welcome Ally!

Sparkle- At my 16 week appt the doctor told me my uterus was much bigger than it should be. I had a dating scan at 8 weeks so the doctor said that there could have been two in there or maybe its just my anatomy. She didn't say how far I was measuring ahead though. 6 weeks seems like a lot. 

2 more hours until my US. I am getting very impatient.


----------



## Sarah12

Sparkle- 24 weeks!! Sheez! That wold be alot of fluid.. Are they going to scan you?

Sx


----------



## BumpHope123

Good luck today, Melissa! Can't wait to hear all about it!!

Sparkle - If they just said that based on your uterus measurement, then I wouldn't be too worried. It just seems so far off to be accurate. I bet baby is just fine in there, happy he/she has all that room to move around. :hugs: 

Welcome, Allyballybee!


----------



## Melissa29

I have to vent. At the end of the school year, I was trying to figure out what I get for maternity leave. My supervisor told me I didn't have to worry about it until Sept or so. Well she just called me and needs to know how long I am taking off. Aghhh. I would have figured it out but she told me that she didnt need to know and now she needs to know in the next 24 hours. I told her 8-10 weeks and she needs to know exactly. I don't even know who for sure is going to be providing child care and how young they take children. 

Ok vent over. Sorry about that. 

On the plus side, in just over an hour I will be sitting at the clinic waiting to be called in :)


----------



## luckyalready

Oh Im so excited for you to find out Melissa.. I still have 15 days.. eeeeek!


----------



## sparklebunny

It was just a uterus reading so trying not to freak out....That would be some huge baby! Not even going to think about it, but my bump is MASSIVE! Have to say i already have backache too Allie and really swollen feet...ho hum!


----------



## Melissa29

I am on team PINK!!!

She kept me in suspense for the first half an hour. She said she wanted to get the measurements and would then check the gender. Oh and I drank half of a coke before my appt and baby would not sit still. She kept squatting and bouncing off my bladder. Her legs wouldn't quit moving. I don't think she liked the lady pushing on my belly. She would also put her hand in front of her face everytime we tried getting a 4D pic of her face. She was really trying to suck her thumb. I will see if I can upload some of the scan pics later. 
Now I want to find a cute purple crib bedding set. I had a boy set picked out but not a girls. If you find any cute purple girl ones let me know. Thanks in advance!

I will be checking tomorrow and Friday to see Bumphope and Allie's results!!!


----------



## BumpHope123

Yay, congrats Melissa! :happydance: How does OH feel about it...he was hoping for a boy, right? I hope our tech doesn't keep us in suspense!! I'm now so nervous for tomorrow, but I don't know why. I am back to thinking we are having a boy. We'll know soon enough if mother's intuition is right or not...


----------



## Melissa29

I thought boy just cause I wanted girl. OH never gets too excited about anything but I could tell he was when he was telling his mom. I told him that baby could still be his hunting buddy but if she's as active as she was today, he won't want to take her in the woods. She also kept opening and closing her mouth and he thinks she is going to be very vocal. Just like her mom, can't sit still or be quiet. :)

I am so excited for you Bumphope. I was so nervous before going in and then you see baby and the nerves go away. Keep us posted :)


----------



## Allie84

Yay Melissa!!! Congrats on Team Pink!!! :pink: I'm so happy for you!!! :hugs:

Did you drink Coke on purpose? I've read advice to drink something sugary so the baby moves enough to ensure a view of their girl or boy parts. Was having a full bladder uncomfortable? 

I'm getting nervous for Friday as well. Did the tech tell you the results of the scan or just the sex? We have a midwife appointment right after and they said the tech won't tell us anything. 

Sparkle, I wouldn't worry about the measurement....maybe you were bloated or it's your anatomy or any number of things.

Welcome AlllyBallyBee (like the nursery rhyme?) :wave:


----------



## desiwannabmom

YAY!! Congrats Melissa. I am glad you got what you want! You definitely can go shopping now!

Bumphope - good luck tomorrow. What time is your appt?


----------



## Allie84

I meant to mention I'm getting a prenatal massage tomorrow to help me relax.....a bit nervous now that I've booked it (ironically)but I have always loved massages. Does anyone else plan on getting any prental massages?


----------



## sparklebunny

Congrats on team pink Melissa!!! Girls are great! Will keep an eye out online for purple bedding!


----------



## Sarah12

Congrats Melissa- so happy for you! I've just token up -7am here and went straight online to see what you're having!!


----------



## Melissa29

Thanks everyone! 

Allie- Yes I drank Coke on purpose. I only drank half of it and the tech was getting frustrated because she would not stop moving. I don't care, she got all of her measurements and I got to see what I wanted. I emptied my bladder right before my appt and then after 45 minutes (about 30 minutes into appt) the tech had me empty my bladder and then continued. I asked her what she was able to tell me. She said that she can tell me the gender and the date I was measuring. She also explained what she was taking pics of(the spine, the cord, etc.) My appt with my doctor isn't for two weeks but I got a call this morning from the office saying the doctor reviewed my ultrasound. Everything looked normal. I still have a benign cyst measuring 2 cm on my right ovary but I guess thats pretty common. I don't know if your midwife will tell you anything right after. I know that the tech does the scan, sends it to radiology. Radiology reads it and sends the results to the doctor/midwife. 

Oh I'm sure a massage will feel wonderful and help you relax. I don't plan on getting one as I don't really like being touched. I am fine for about 5 minutes and then all of a sudden I tense up and can't stand it. I have issues :)
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound.pdf
File size: 486 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Melissa29

Sorry my computer wouldn't let me scan any pics in as pictures so I had to do them as a pdf document.


----------



## desiwannabmom

OMG..look at those pics. She looks adorable..I didn't realize they can grab their foot and stuff at this point hmm!! 

Allie - I am not a huge fan of massages but I have heard of friends who had back pains and it helped with the massage...

Now I cannot wait for Bumphope and Allie to find out. What a great way to start the long weekend (for US)!


----------



## Allie84

I actually chickened out about the massage today. :dohh: I cancelled and am going to go get a mani-pedi instead.

Thanks for the information, Melissa. I think I will drink something sugary as well. Those photos are amazing!!!!! So adorable. :happydance:


----------



## sparklebunny

Awww Melissa, how cute are those pictures!! Amazing, bring on next Friday! i'm so excited now :)


----------



## BumpHope123

Girls, on my way to the scan!


----------



## desiwannabmom

tick-tock...tick-tock!


BumpHope123 said:


> Girls, on my way to the scan!


----------



## luckyalready

AW Melissa!! Im so excited for you!! I love having a daughter!! :) :)
Those pics are sooooo cute!! I have to wait 2 more weeks. All I want to do is shop and I cant because Im not a fan of gender neutral stuff..lol
BumpHope! Ahh!! Im so excited for you ... now get on here and post! :)


----------



## sparklebunny

Come on Bumphope!!!! :coffee:


----------



## Allie84

*waiting impatiently*


----------



## BumpHope123

It is a girl...um, I think!?!? :wacko:

Okay, so to start off - I'm back after a 1 hour and 15 minute scan! Baby just would not cooperate and kept moving around so it took 1/2 hour longer than it should have. First off, I was totally in pain from having drank all that water & soda ahead of time. The tech took my placenta and cervix measurements only and then let me empty my bladder so that was a huge plus. The tech was super nice and explained everything. Although the scan has to be read by a radiologist for official results, the tech told me that my placenta had moved up so no more placenta previa for me (which the NT scan tech said I had). 

On to the more pressing matter...gender! The tech looked pretty early on at the gender and said it was a girl since she could see the three lines that indicate girl (I thought I saw them before the tech even pointed them out). But, she said she would take another look at the end of the scan to double check. Baby gave her a hell of a time and wouldn't stop moving but then also wouldn't flip over ever. Eventually, after we went beyond our allotted time, she called another tech in to help her get the measurements she needed. They both had me moving all over, on my right side, on my left side, stomach up, and repeat! The second tech seemed more experienced (and I only say that because she was telling the first tech how she could get by on things if the baby didn't move, etc.). The second tech also took a look at gender and said that the cord was in the way but she fiddled around some more and then said she thought it was a girl and then a few minutes later said it again. She added that they can never guarantee 100% accuracy though. Hmmmm. So basically DH and I left there both being a little weary of the gender. I guess it's reassuring that two people both thought it was a girl, but the fact that the cord was in the way (oh and the second tech also said that the labia were swollen a little but that's perfectly normal....but then I thought maybe there were really boy parts there instead of swollen labia!), and that she said they can not guarantee 100% (which I know is always the case) just put doubt in our heads!! I really wish they had both said it with more gusto!! In any case, I attached a pic of baby and a gender pic (that the first tech took; the second tech didn't get a look at the 3 lines or at least not that I could tell)...let me know what you think about the gender pic...!
 



Attached Files:







Baby 6-30-11.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 6









gender 6-30-11.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Melissa29

Well I am off to go camping for the weekend. I can't wait to hear everyone's news!!! Have a good weekend!


----------



## desiwannabmom

OMG, Bumphope. Congratulations. I have been waiting for you get back and update :)! It is RAINING Pink on this thread! It does look like a girl to me but I am not an expert. I thought there was another website where you can post a picture and u/s techs vote on the girl/boy picture. May be someone can point out that website to you?

Are they going to do another scan or is this it? 1.5 hour scan seems so long. My dr. office said to plan for 20-30 minutes. At least you got to see you LO for a long time :)!


----------



## Allie84

Congrats BumpHope!!!!! :happydance: Another little girl for the thread!!! :pink: If odds are anything to go by then I should be announcing Team Blue tomorrow. Yay for a great scan.

Yes, like Desi, I was told 15-45 minutes for the scan. Nice that you got two techs to take a look, though. :thumbup: 

I would feel pretty certain in the gender....I think they have to say that not 100% caveat but I don't think they are often wrong. I like Desi's idea of doing the voting website.

So what kind of pop did you drink before the scan? We don't have anything sugary to drink in the house so I think I'm going to have to pop out and buy something for the morning. 

Have a great time camping, Melissa.

We are moving house this weekend! Actually, moving van and movers (aka hubby and men from church) are doing the moving tomorrow. So it's quite a day for me. Scan at 9:15 am....I will update as soon as I'm home. :)


----------



## BumpHope123

Good luck with the move, Allie! I drank 1/2 of a caffeine free coke (along with A LOT of water). Since baby was off the wall and giving the techs a really hard time, I kind of wish I hadn't! 

The worst part is that I want to just be excited for the baby being a girl but feel all this doubt so can't quite get into excitement mode! 

Ah well...we are leaving for our vacation on the east coast tomorrow and I still have a million things I need to do. :dohh:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
Wouldn't OJ work? Is it the sugar or caffeine or both that make the baby move? 

Good luck on the move. You are one brave woman to be moving. Don't stress too much and order those men around :)!


----------



## Allie84

If you're feeling doubtful hopefully when you get the official radiology results it will help you feel more sure. And if you post the pics to have techs read. Have a great vacation!!

Yes I suppose OJ would be the healthier option. :haha: Unless it's the caffeine that makes baby move? One reason I am leaning towards sugary drinks is that baby was pretty lazy at our 11 week scan and really only flipped around if I coughed. 

Thanks girls, I'm ready to give orders and maybe bake some cookies for the guys tomorrow. And boss them around haha. ;)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
I really think it is the sugar that makes them move because when I inquired about the 3D scan our tech said they do it at Week 28 Glucose screening appt. because you would have had so much sugar to drink that it makes the baby move like crazy. I cannot imagine they will have caffeine in those drinks, you know? May be drink some OJ mixed with some caffeine free soda like Sprite? Sort of like a virgin momosa hahah!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie / Desi - My ultrasound instructions said to drink clear liquids which don't include milk, OJ, or tomato juice. So maybe it's not a good idea to do the OJ. Ok, now I'm really logging off (I keep looking at girl ultrasound pics online!).


----------



## desiwannabmom

Scratch the OJ then Allie. May be just Sprite :)!

Good luck packing and enjoy your vacation, Bumphope :)! Try not to think about the sex and buy some pink :)!


----------



## luckyalready

Bump!! CONGRATS!!! I think its a girl!! They say to look for a hamburger, or 3 lines.. and that looks like a little hamburger to me!! AHHH!! So exciting!!

Allie you find out tomorrow?


----------



## sparklebunny

Yay!! Girl number 2 for the thread!! Congrats bumphope !! Xx


----------



## Sarah12

Wowsee... Another Girl! Congrats. Im sure they're right that its a girl but like its been said they need to cover themsleves and say its not 100% accurate. Did you have a e preference of girl or boy?

I went to the Glee concert last night!! Loved it! Husband came with me ( under duress) and he said it was cruel to be subjecting out little one such music!!


----------



## Robyn321

Hi everyone! How are you all doing? I'm way out of the loop having been away from bnb for the past couple of months.....it's been a difficult (and terrifying) pregnancy so far. Can't remember if we found our we're having twins before I went awol. At 16 wk scan dr told us we're having a boy and a girl - anyone know whether that's likely to be accurate??


----------



## desiwannabmom

Robyn, Welcome back! I think at 16 weeks they can tell depending on how good the tech and the machines are but are you going to get another scan? I would imagine you would because you its a twin pregnancy?

Sarah - My husband would say the same thing if I took him to a Glee concert haha! You did give me a chuckle though :)! 

Allie - I am not sure what timezone you are in but it is 9:15 here CST so I am waiting hehe :)! 

Sparkle - After Allie, I think it is you who is next in line for the scan?


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Robyn- Sorry to hear you've had some terrifying moment. Is everything ok now? Ive had a few scares also which have been hideous - was on bed rest for 8 weeks due to bleeding! But im hoping that things have calmed down now. Buying a doppler really helped calm my nerves. 

So exciting you may be having twins. Id love twins! And one of each - How perfect!


----------



## sparklebunny

Welcome back Robyn! Twins! Wow! 

I've got swelling in my feet at the moment, so annoying!! Should really be drinking more water!

@ Desi, I'm on the 8th July so I'm not sure if someones before me?


----------



## luckyalready

Come on Allie!! Cant wait to hear!! :)
Robyn, congrats.. I wanted twins more than anything!! LOL But, this time I just have one, and this is my last pregnancy.. hope things get a little less stressful for you, and I hope you can enjoy your pregnancy at least a little :)
13 days away for me. lol. yes Im counting down!


----------



## desiwannabmom

WHERE is Allie?!!!


----------



## BumpHope123

Sparkle- Have u tried graduated compression socks or nylons?? They are supposed to help with leg swelling and help prevent blood clots. I bought a pair of the socks (though they are more like knee length nylons) for my plane ride since it's a long flight. (I don't have any swelling though...just got them as a precaution. )

Come on Allie...can't wait to hear!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Bumphope,
Don't forget to get up and walk in the plane :)! I got some weird looks last time I flew but I did it anyways :)!


----------



## sparklebunny

I was thinking that I should get some, I also think that I was a bit silly today and wore my pre pregnancy leggings today, they were under my bump but still a bit tight. Probably didn't help the swelling :blush: !! Tbh they have gone down loads since I've had my feet up....


----------



## Allie84

I'm back!!! I am Team Blue!!!! :blue: :happydance:

Baby was very active and loved showing his bits hehe. It was a great scan....about an hour long. She did both 2D and 4D and we got to see so much. Baby showed us his gender right away so no suspense. :) The prelim report back said everything was good and he was healthy.

I left there just feeling amazing, but now I am SPOTTING?!?!!? I'm so confused. :( I haven't spotted at all this entire pregnancy....I don't know what to think. I had no hematomas and placenta was nice and high, and baby was good. It's just really putting ut a damper on my day. I've called in to my practice and left a message and am just waiting to hear back. :(


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
I have been waiting for you all day! Congratulations on the blue! Post pics when you can. 

Sorry about the spotting. Is it heavy or just spotty? color? Hope they return your call back soon..will keep you in my thoughts..update when you hear something..love..


----------



## Allie84

It's spotty and brown. :( Waiting by the phone but they haven't called. I wouldn't worry as much except spotting has not been normal for me.


----------



## desiwannabmom

I have a feeling they will say brown is ok. I have had brown spotting off and on through the first tri and they said ti was fine. I didn't have any in second though. Hopefully it won't turn worse, keep your feet up and relax....


----------



## sparklebunny

Allie!!! Congrats! Team Blue! Our first boy!!! Don't worry about the spotting, put feet up and call your doctor xxx


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie, congrats!!! Finally, a boy!! :)
Do you think all the pressure on your uterus caused the bleeding?? Last night I started feeling bruised on my lower abdomen. They were pressing awfully hard yesterday at times and I just wanted to scream 'ouch' but I felt bad that baby wasn't cooperating so they didn't need me not cooperating too! Today I'm even more sore. 

The first leg of my flights is over but boy was it a ride! I felt gross and cramped and uncomfortable and then for the last half an hour there was sooo much turbulence. I am really not looking forward to the next leg. Ugh.


----------



## Allie84

Awww good luck on the next leg BumpHope, hope it's much smoother!!! Turbulence always makes me nervous even though it's okay. 

No one got back to me so I went in (I really utilze the walk-in clinic the midwives run...think I've been 3 times now). Midwife didn't even examine me, which I wanted, but I guess it's good she thinks it's nothing. She said brown spotting just happens, to lots of women, at any point in the pregnancy. She said it's not possible it was coming from my uterus because my cervix measured nice and long this morning and there was nothing on the ultrasound that would indicate any source of bleeding. And the brown means it was old. She thinks it was sloughed off of my cervix, probably from being irritated today. BumpHope, I agree it did hurt when they were pressing down so hard!!

So....for now I'm trying to forget about it and be happy but as those of you who have spotted/bled know, it really puts a damper on things. I developed this shooting pain down my leg a few minutes and it freaked me out. 

As soon as we are in our new place I will put up some photos!! Hopefully this weekend. He was reeeally cute with the 3D, we have a few shots of him clenching both of his fists in front of his face. The 3D was hard to make out, though.


----------



## Sarah12

Allie- Congrats on your boy!! Thats wonderful and nice to know the population is staying balanced! Sorry about your spotting -I was told brown is fine as its old blood. Good chance the scan pressure dislodged it. It is horrible to see and puts a worry in your mind ( you can imagine how scary gushing fresh blood is!!) But Im confident that its old blood from before the scan so you've no need to worry. 

Good luck with the move! We're moving again at the beginning of August-It will be the second time this preganncy and third time in 8 months!! ( All because of water damage to our house!) Moves are tough - mentally and physically so you make sure you take it easy- lots of breaks and cake treats! 

Im of to meet a girlfriend for brekky this monring- although will be my second brekky as was so hungry and not meeting til 11am so just had some cereal! 

S xx


----------



## Cherryhrf

Congratulations to Melissa & Bumphope on joining me on team pink - I also had the cord in the way on my scan and had to go to the toilet to try and get her moving. The cord was till in the way but he said that he was 99% sure its a girl, again I think to cover his back. My scan looked a lot like yours with the three lines and very different from the scans I had with the boys so I am sure yours is a girl. Unfortunately I did not get a picture from my scan but I have my 20 week scan on the 13th July and although they do not tell gender at the hospital, i hope to get a nice sonographer that might just clarify mine for me.

Allie - Also big congrats on Team Blue - Boys are great and a lots of fun. Sorry to hear about your spotting after but I'm sure as everyone else has said its just a reaction from the scan & will settle down if it hasn't already.

I have been shopping for my first baby bits - I bought some pink sleepsuits, a little t-shirt with 'Mummy's little Angel' on it and a lovely dress aged 3-6 months I couldn't resist it. Such fun being in the girls section for a change. I also got a great deal on MAM bottles from Tk-Maxx. 23 bottle set - (Self sterlilising which I have found a god send in the past). All for £16 (sorry not sure what that would convert to in Dollars) reduced from £45. Have not used MAM bottles before but have read good things about them, was always an Avent fan.) Funny how things seem so new even after 3 babies but I guess 5 years have past!!


----------



## Allie84

Have a lovely breakfast Sarah (well by now you are probably eating dinner lol). I thought of you yesterday with the move! I felt so strange not being able to do anything. Now we have a bunch of boxes at our new place that I can't move to unpack! It's a beautiful holiday weekend here (Fourth of July) and I'm spending it inside which is a bummer. It will be worth it, though. I'm sure you are looking forward to finally having the moving done next month! 

Cherry, glad you are enjoying shopping as well. :)

I agree with Cherry that the boy scans look so different! When I get a chance to upload his pictures, you will see that the boy parts look very different from your scans. 

We were driving today and I looked over at DH and I said "I have a penis inside me." It took him a second and he looked at me like I was crazy but then he got it LOL. 

Spotting has stopped since that one episode, thank goodness, but I'm still praying every time I pull down my pants. I am relaxing now more now though and it's sinking in I'm having a little boy. :)


----------



## Robyn321

Thanks everyone. Things have calmed down now - I had spotting at 10 weeks (put on a week of bed rest) and then a bright red gushing bleed at 15wks which meant calling an ambulance and staying in hospital for a couple of days. Awful. But once it became brown spotting (rather than a red bleed) they were much more relaxed and sent me home - it continued for 6 days but the scan showed that everything was fine so really don't worry Allie.

Next scan in a week when can ask the doc to take another look and confirm it's a boy and a girl....!


----------



## Sarah12

Robyn, So pleased to hear that you are doing better now. It sounds like you had a very similar experience to me. I had two horrible episodes of gushing blood and rushed to hospital. I was told I had a subchoronic hematoma. Apparently they occur in 1% of pregnancies. It's basically a blood clot near the placenta. Do you know if this is what you had? Pregnancy is scary enough without gushing blood...I couldnt believe it when i was told baby was ok! 

Big hugs

xx


----------



## Melissa29

Congrats Bumphope and Allie! How exciting! I was anxious to get back home from camping to see what you were having. Allie- I can't wait to see pics.

I got a little carried away this weekend with shopping. A lot of the stores are clearancing out their summer clothes so I went and bought a bunch of 6 and 9 month summer outfits. I just couldn't resist. 

Welcome back Robyn. I am glad things are better. And congrats on the twins!


----------



## Sarah12

Hope all you girls over the water had a good 4th July!

S xx


----------



## Allie84

Our 4th of July started out lovely but ended up a bust because they cancelled the big fireworks celebration due to to a severe thunderstorm and tornado warning.

Oh, and our neighbors were lighting off fireworks right in front of our window and at one point it was so loud it hurt my ears!! Hopefully it didn't scare my son in there, what with the tornado sirens, severe thunderstorm and fireworks. Oh well. I hope everyone had a good weekend!!

I'm feeling pretty good. I've been getting more stretching pains/dull AF style ache in my uterus this weekend. I googled it and it appears our babies are going through a major growth spurt at the moment. 

Here are some scan pics of my litte guy. :)
 



Attached Files:







Image09.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6









Image02.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6









Image13.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 5









Image18.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 7









Image15.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sarah12

Allie- amazing scans! We dont get 4d scans over here without paying to go private. 

I've been getting really uncomfortable pains across my bump today- like it feel really heavy and really tight. Is that how youve felt? 
X


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi everyone! 

Urrrgghh! I'm so tired and my bump is definitely growing! 3 days til my scan! Sooo excited, but have to get through my daughter's 5th birthday first! It's tomorrow!


----------



## luckyalready

Aw Allie he is a doll! So happy for you!! Sparkle.. you lucky dog, I still have 8 days!
Here is my 19 week bump. I sure hope it slows down, at this rate I will look like the octomom by November! lol
 



Attached Files:







19weeks.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie - Great pics. We do not get 3D/4D unless we pay for them. 

Sparkle - Happy birthday to your daughter. At least you have something distracting you till Friday! I am trying to distract myself but it isn't working so well! Get here soon Monday!!

Lucky - great bump. I am feeling like that lately that I am going to get v. huge. My bump seems to be growing like nobody's business and I am suspecting if they tell me that there are two in there hehe!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for the nice words about baby boy's scan pics. :) I guess I never asked if my insurance paid for the 4D scan. :shrug: She just started doing it....I'm assuming it has some sort of diagnostic value?

Happy Birthday to your daughter Sparkle!

Lucky that's a lovely bump! Are you in pregnancy jeans in that pic? If so, impressive! 

I went on another maternity clothes shopping spree at Old Navy today. A lot of summer stuff on clearance....but then I felt guilty I wasn't buying clothes for the baby, so I nipped over to that section and it's all summer clothing. I am trying to look for winter baby clothing but it's not out anywhere yet. I'm also wondering if I should buy him a lot of clothes or expect a lot from the shower...I don't want to be presumptious but it seems most people get a lot of clothing at showers. So much to to think about!


----------



## sparklebunny

Thanks for the birthday wishes to my gorgeous daughter!! She got showered in presents and cake, so overall a very happy 5 year old! In other news, bump has been moving non stop all day. it's 10pm now and i'm finally getting some rest! Lucky your bump is ridiculously perfect! 2 days to go until my scan!!!


----------



## Sarah12

Hi girls,

Lucky - fab bump! Are you a similar size in this pregnancy as you were at 20 weeks last time? 

We don't really do baby showers in UK. Such a bummer but I'd feel very cheeky having one when none of my friends have ever had them!

I'm feeling a bit nervous. Got my 20 week scan tomorrow. Do all the final baby tests and also will see if my horrid clots gone. Not sure uf same in US but if everything looks fine on 20 week scan it tends to be your last one. 20 weeks feels like a long time to go with no scan.

Xx

X


----------



## Sarah12

Ps- I still can't tell if I've felt baby move.. Can everyone else tell? I don't know if its wind, digestion or baby.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sparkle - Glad your daughter had a good time. The best part about birthdays are the presents :)!

Allie - I have heard that people get a lot of clothes for the shower too. In past for my friends showers, I have always purchased something from the registry and something that wasn't on the registry like clothes. I also tend to buy a larger size because I know a lot of people give a ton of newborn stuff. I think I am going to buy some clothes here and there but not do full on shopping until after the shower.

Sarah - I can definitely tell that it is the baby. I doesn't feel like gas anymore but I feel for sure it is the baby. I think you will start to feel him/her for sure soon. Only after I joined BnB I learned that UK doesn't do baby showers. Such a bummer! They are so much fun :)! I think you guys should start a trend. Do you buy everything yourself or do you get gifts withOUT the shower? My shower is currently scheduled to be the weekend of 22/23 (need to pick a day). My sister and her family is flying down and my best friend and my sister are throwing the shower. In Indian culture they do a very "traditional" shower where everyone comes and blesses you and the baby! We will have that shower and then it will be followed with an American style shower. I am looking forward to it. My parents already sent me my shower saree and jewelry and I am going to have a hard time staring at the stuff and not wearing them :)!


----------



## luckyalready

Thanks so much for your kind compliments girls :) Sparkle so happy to hear the birthday went well! Sarah I can see the kicks and feel the kicks on the outside now, I took a video the other day - I will try and upload it to youtube then share the link. Im wondering if its because I carry so outward? I feel full on kicks now and others can feel them on me too. Im loving it. You will feel definite kicks very soon. My sister has had 4 girls, she said she couldnt feel either of them until at least 20 weeks. My doc said some people have little to no nerve endings in their uterus and they cant feel it until the baby is big enough to make a substantial kick


----------



## luckyalready

Oh Allie, I was wearing non pregnancy capris, I just leave them unbuttoned.. they arent my normal size, my sister gave me a bunch of larger clothes.. They are so much cuter than maternity, but lord knows I have tons of those to grow into! lol


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Girls, 

Well I had my 20 week scan today. I was really nervous. Id called up earlier and been told I needed a partially full bladder, but then when I got there I was told to empty it! 

Baby was gorgeous! Wriggling away which caused her a few problem to take measureents but she managed it and all was look good! We had to divert our eyes when she scanned below the babies waist so we didnt see the babies sex. So tempting to sneek a look... although i cant tell the head from the hand with baby scans so i wouldnt have had a clue had I seen!

My placenta was low lying at 17 weeks but has not raised up which is great. She went to look at the clot and to start with she said she oculdnt see it so I got very excited. She then said ' oh well maybe its this here' and measured something 3cm x 2cm. But she sais she cant tell whether it my horrid clot or part of the placenta. So now im stuck and confused. I dont tknow if these means I can go back to gentle exercise and swimming or if I still need to be really careful. I dont want to take any chances but I dont want to sit on my butt for 4 months if i dont have to...

Hugs 
Sxx


----------



## luckyalready

Sarah.. Im so happy you got to take another look, thats awesome. If I were you I would just take it easy.. I know 4 months of relaxing is a long time for someone who is generally active.. but if you think, 4 months is not a very long time if it means you and baby are safe. Maybe just a daily walk will do? 
One more week for me til we find out.. Im so excited.. 
Im so upset to hear Casey Anthony will be released next wednesday ... ugh. I cant believe she got away with it. Her little girl was beautiful.. someone should be held responsible for her death :( ... Ive consumed way too much of my time watching the trial and the outcome, now my heart is heavy..wish I could shake it.


----------



## Allie84

Congrats on your scan Sarah!!! I wouldn't think too much about what the tech said...I'm assuming a radiologist is going to read the u/s as well? I asked about mine and was told it would be read twice by radiologists for a final report. I'm sure someone will let you know if it's the hematoma or not. Maybe you can call and ask just to peace of mind? 3 x 2 cms is very small, no? I was told I have a uterine fibroid near my placenta (just a random bit of tissue I think) thats 2 x 1 cm. I asked if it would grow and they said maybe, and I asked if it would affect the baby and they said overwhelmingly likely it won't (about the same chance as me getting struck by lightening he said). Apparently 75% of women have them....so who knows, maybe that's what she saw?? In any case it seems pretty small...

Well done looking away at the gender! I don't know where you get your willpower haha. Very impressive. 

Lucky, I know, it's a really shocking case. She'll be out next week! :growlmad: She was trying to look all sexy in the courtroom this morning...she is crazy.

AFM I'm starting to wonder if my belly button is going to pop out? It's starting to hurt right behind my belly button....

Oh, and I really wouldn't worry about movement at this point at all. Lucky and Sparkle I think feel it more because this is their 2nd. I still only feel him sporadicly, a few wiggles in the evening mostly. Sometimes during the day if I'm lucky. :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
It was a busy day and I logged on just now to ask if anyone's bellybutton is hurting like its gonna explode. I woke up today and as I was getting ready, I had to sit down for a few minutes because my belly button was hurting so much. It has been doing that off and on all day. I Googled and apparenlty its pretty common and some women reported it hurting through out from now on. What JOY!

Sarah - You have a strong willpower. I cannot wait to find out on Monday.

Sparkle - What time is your appointment tomorrow?


----------



## sparklebunny

It's at 9.30..... One hour to go. Kind of nervous, really hoping everything goes well ...


----------



## Sarah12

Good Luck Sparkle! Im sure it will go well. Cant wait to hear what you're having

Allie- The scan wont be ready by anyone else. Over here the person who scans also writes up the report. Her report is then going to my consultant who I am seeing on Tuesday. But all the consulatant will have to go on is a sheet of paper saying - not usre if clot or not! So they will be non the wiser. And without soundinga cynic probably wont care! Im imaginging they'll tell me to stay taking it easy as they're watching their own professional backs...If that happens im going to push for another scan but not sure if i'll get one as they'll probably say no unless im bleeding!


----------



## sparklebunny

Urrghhh!! We are team :yellow: !! :rofl: baby had it's legs crossed for the entire scan!! She said most likely a girl but can't say for sure!!! Otherwise perfect and healthy! :)


----------



## Sarah12

Oh Sparkle!!! How frustrating! And you were so exciting? Are you going to try get another scan? Guess you'd have to go private?

Fantastic news baby is healthy!

Sxx


----------



## sparklebunny

No more scans for me :( just feel like I'm meant to wait it out now.. But yes very excited it's healthy!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sparkle...awww.! Are you going to get another scan? I cannot imagine what I would do if my baby did that. I would probably pay for that 3D scan at 28 weeks but how could I wait EIGHT more weeks?! May be I should take some caffeine soda with me to drink in the middle?


----------



## desiwannabmom

PS: I woke up, on my bed, logged on to check on the results :)!


----------



## luckyalready

Sparkle!!! UUUUGH!! So happy to hear healthy.. but team YELLOW!? Dang! My doc rechecked me 3 times with my last pregnancy because he couldnt be sure til the 3rd scan.. I wish other docs were as generous. Who's next to find out?


----------



## desiwannabmom

Lucky, 
Me, me, me! My scan is at 4:30 CST on Monday. CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## Allie84

Congrats on a healthy baby Sparkle!!!!

Can't believe you're still team yellow!!! Ahhhhhh! I was so curious to find out so I can't even imagine how you felt. Glad you're taking it well. Did she say how sure she was it was a girl? Either way, what matters is he/she is healthy. :happydance:

Bring on Monday, Desi!!! 

Sarah, that's really a shame. Maybe let your consultant know how concerned you are? They should listen to you and offer you another scan for your peace of mind. Like I said it does sound small, though.


----------



## luckyalready

yay Desi! Hope this weekend is a busy one for you so the time flies! Mine is next THURSDAY.. but I will hopefully be keeping busy as my sister is coming into town on Wednesday and I have a few things to get cleaned and organized before she comes..so I think (hope) time will fly! lol


----------



## sparklebunny

I'll have everything crossed for you Desi and Lucky!! Here is a scan of my team :yellow: Beautiful but still a mystery!![URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/651/baba2b.jpg/][IMG]https://img651.imageshack.us/img651/1360/baba2b.jpg[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## desiwannabmom

Aww..s/he is cute, Sparkle!

At 20w I didn't realize we have a cantaloupe in there. It seems too big?! May be they are talking about an organic, minus growth hormone cantaloupe not the ones I am seeing in grocery stores lately !


----------



## sparklebunny

I know what you mean because the week after it's a banana!! Bit of a back step!


----------



## desiwannabmom

WOW..I stayed up TOO LATE. First time since we found out we were pregnant :)! I was watching a "Dirty Sexy Money" marathon! Too bad it got cancelled its a quite good show! You have a nice Sunday Sparkle. Off to bed now :)!


----------



## Sarah12

What do u think of my theory on the sex of my baby.....
I'm convinced it's a boy as when we went for the scan she made us look away when she was scanning down there. But when she was doing the legs she also told us to look away in case we 'saw anything'. She kept saying things like I'll be really careful to not let u see'. So I think it's a boy as if a girl there's nothing to see! She wouldnt have to be so careful as we'd just think it's not in shot. 

What do u think? My hubby thinks I'm a nutter with conspiracy theories!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sarah,
Hmm...that sounds like you are on the right track but then may be the tech's definition of seeing also involves NOT seeing something? hehe! You have great will power for sure though :)! I am counting down hours. 31 hours!!


----------



## luckyalready

Sarah.. you have about a 50% chance of being right about the theory!! LOL j/k But really.. there is a big difference and most of the time you can easily tell, IF you know what you are looking for. With my daughter there were 3 bright lines on the 3rd scan, because she would finally cooperate..LOL. I knew thats what to look for if its a girl.. and a boy is a little turtle head..and can easily be seen if you know you are looking for that. SO, with a professional Im sure they look and know right away, so they just expect everyone to see the same.. either way, Im excited for you to keep the surprise :)


----------



## luckyalready

Ok girls here is my baby kicks video.. I think it just goes to show that I must carry my uterus outwards.. because I do have a nice layer of fat on my belly and you can still see kicks.. probably why I show so quickly and already look 8 months..lol - you can see the kicks at the bottom of my belly, and actually you can see that the baby switches positions because my belly kind of changes.. excuse the stretch marks from my first pregnancy...anyway, just thought Id share :) 
https://youtu.be/uVa8TcYOk3s


----------



## Sarah12

Lucky- You're video is fab! Icant believe you can see kicks already. Amazing. I cant even tell if I can feel them!

I know im guessing and its a long shot.. but Lucky- If the sonogrpaher was scanning the legs could you hae worked out what you were having? Thats why I think boy as she was so edgy when scanning the legs!

Good luck tomorrow Desi!


----------



## luckyalready

Thank you very much.. yeah if it was just a leg scan.. you might have a little boy in there! She was probably afraid you would see his goods :) :) Have you had any feeling of what it is before the scan?


----------



## Sarah12

I've always thought it was a boy because we have so many in the family! Been convinced from day 1!


----------



## Allie84

Great scan photo Sparkle! :) So adorable.

Great video, Lucky! That's really amazing! 

Sarah, I think you could be on to something but maybe not....some girl scan photos I've seen show the 3 lines really clearly right at the top of the leg if the girl's legs are spread open. Maybe she was just being super cautious. Buuut, if she didn't think about you knowing about the 3 line thing then maybe it IS a boy! 

How often does everyone feel movement at this point? Some days I don't really feel anything at all but maybe I'm not really paying close enough attention to notice everything. Other days I feel him wiggle around more....not sure what makes the difference?

Also, do you guys still have a day/night bump diifference? I still feel my bump is bigger at night.

We just got back from our family camping weekend. I am so exhausted!! I spent much of the weekend trying to stay hydrated and out of the sun as it was hot, in the 90s, and humid. Being out in the heat really takes it out of me these days. *yawn* 

I hope everyone had a good weekend. How is everyone feeling?


----------



## desiwannabmom

Argh..bummer news..just got a call from the dr. office. Their Sonotech is gone today and my appt is now postponed to tomorrow afternoon! I am so bummed OUT!!! Argh!! Grr!! My original appt was tomorrow a.m. and I had rescheduled it to this afternoon, should have stuck to the am appt. :(


----------



## luckyalready

Thank you Allie!
yesterday was by far my baby's busiest day.. she/he was moving around ALL day it felt like.. I dont think you have to worry about actual kick counts until 24 or 25 weeks. Camping is a bit tougher when you're pregnant huh? You have to worry about drinking lots, then you have to go pee tons.. and omg I tried sleeping in tent because my 2 year old has been asking to go camping in a tent for a month or so now, so we brought our tent up to our friends lakehouse and just camped in the yard instead of in one of their bungalows.. UM, yeah that was the worst idea ever!! LOL, she loved it though.. the second night I moved us into the bungalow though! LOL Much easier to go to sleep in a tent when you're drunk.. just sayin :)
Desi, you poor thing!!!!! Hope you can stay busy today and tomorrow morning.. it will be here soon, but having your heart set on today it probably seems like an eternity to wait! I always try and make my appts in the morning, just because Im not patient.. lol.. but my ultrasound isnt until 3pm.. good thing my sister is coming into town and we can just bop around town and try to pass time!


----------



## luckyalready

Oh and I will cry if my baby doesnt cooperate.. although I think my doctor will just try and try until he/she does.. after the doc appt Im going to TJMaxx and buying whatever girl or whatever boy thing I want.. :) Im excited! lol


----------



## Allie84

Awwww Desi that sucks! A day feels like an eternity when you've been waiting so long for the scan. Maybe call in the morning and see if they have cancellations. I am soooo impatient if it were me I would do it. :haha:

LOL Lucky, yes, tent sleeping is no good pregnant...I guess when I say camping, I mean everyone else was camping and Alex and I stayed at the little ghetto motel in the town by the lake. :haha: So we had a bed and air conditioning at night.....but we were still down by the water and and the campsite all day....you're right, I was drinking water all day long and then having to trek to the bathrooms on the campground, back and forth, all day long. Oh, and I have about 50 mosquito bites! They itch like crazy. 

It will be so fun going to TJMaxx and shopping after the scan. :) We went shopping after the scan and it was just the best feeling walking around the blue sections.


----------



## BumpHope123

Hi girls! I am finally on my way back to the west coast after an 11 day vaca! We had a great time seeing family and friends but it will be nice to be back home too. :) 

Sparkle - I can't believe they couldn't tell u the gender!! I would just die! Are you going to try to go for a private scan or just wait it out?

Allie - I'm in the same boat as you...I don't feel flutters regularly. Sometimes I think I might have felt a kick but I can never tell for sure. I can't believe baby is 10inches long already and I can't feel her!

Desi - You poor thing! I can't wait to hear what you are having too. 

Girls, I am officially HUGE!! I have grown leaps and bounds in the past three weeks. I really need to start taking some bump pics. 

Also, while I was on the east coast, my cousin gave me a few garbage bags full of baby clothes through 12 months! I am so excited because her little girl has some super cute things and it is so helpful to not have to buy so many things that my girl is sure to grow out of so quickly. Nonetheless, that didn't stop me from going a little shopping crazy...I bought some stuff from baby gap, old navy, and target...just couldn't resist!! Now I can't wait to organize everything and get the nursery started! :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Thanks, girls for cheering me up! I am trying hard not to think about the scan until tomorrow. I hard pressed the nurse who called to reschedule to see if she had any other slots and she said that was the earliest! I also inadvertently picked a blue outfit to wear today. I wonder if that was a sign?! May be I will purposely wear Pink tomorrow haha! We were also planning on going out for dinner and shopping tonight. I have a sewing class tomorrow night so we won't be able to go out but I guess I will make up for it later on. I had this great plan in my head for tonight and I am just disappointed its not going my way :)! 

Lucky - I went back and watched the video. So cute! DH can officially feel the baby kicks now. But most times, I ask him to place his hand the baby stops moving. It is as if it knows :)! But yeah I have been feeling the kicks a lot more now and I always get excited. I also notice that as soon as I start eating, I seem to feel the baby move a lot more than usual. Does anyone notice that?

Allie - We went camping but I had no trouble sleeping in the tent. It was also 3 weeks ago so I am not sure I could do it now. I really would like to go camping one more time before 3rd trimester but we may have to try it in our back yard first so I know I can do it out in the woods !

Bumphope - Welcome back. I am glad you had a good time. Yes, take some bump pics. I have been taking one per week and it is crazy to see the growth each week, especially in my pics you can easily tell the transition from when I was 12 W to 14W. I am so glad you got a bunch of clothes from your cousin. Part of me wants a girl because one of my best friends has two girls and they have the cutest outfits ever and I know she is going to lend me all hers if it its a girl but hey, with a boy I will get clothes from my sister! :)!


----------



## Sarah12

Desi - You poor thing! Gutting. I got really knarky today when just my pedicure was cancelled! ha ha! Puts that into perpective!

Yes lets get some more bump pics up. Ive had a growth spurt since last week too. Still no where on Luckys scale though! And im still not sure if my flutters are flutters although they do seem to be getting a bit sttonger. 

Funny you guys call it TJMaxx. not sure if the same shop but we have a TKMaxx over here.. .Shop selling lots of brands at dsicounted prices??

Sxx


----------



## sparklebunny

Urrrghh....have hayfever :( It's driving me nuts!!

Had a bit of a scare, walked bang into something yesterday and bumped the bump! Ran straight to the doctor who heard the heartbeat immediately, thank god! Baba is fine just sleeping!

@Desi, how annoying having to wait, i'd go nuts!

@Bumphope, welcome back! No private scans for me, just gonna wait it out :coffee:

Lucky shop away! I would if i knew what on earth to buy!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sarah - Yes, same store! That is funny. I saw that you/Sparkle mentioned TKMaxx and I wondered if it was a typo! I like TJMaxx but I have to drive 60 miles for one :( sadly!


----------



## Allie84

I have lived in both the UK and USA and yes, TJMaxx and TKMaxx are the same store. I've always thought the letter difference was kind of funny! 

Sparkle, sorry you bumped your bump! I was told by my midwife when I asked about bumping into things and having our dog step on my bump that it is "like a bombshelter in there." 

I agree, let's do some more bump pics! Here is my 20 week one from Friday. My "halfway" bump pic.
 



Attached Files:







bump20weeks.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sparklebunny

Looking good Allie!! Great bump! :happydance:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Great bump, Allie! I like your pink jewelry stand too :)! DH took my bump pics this morning, will upload tonight!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls! And thanks Desi....though I haven't actually unpacked my jewelery yet. :haha: Thinking of you for today!! Ahhhh, so exciting!!! Are you hoping for pink or blue, I can't remember? I'm going to guess you're joining me on team :blue:


----------



## desiwannabmom

I am secretly & selfishly hoping for Pink so I can sew some things for the LO but I will NOT be disappointed either way :)! It is just so hard to sew for little boys ! DH was telling me that I might just sew stuff anyways even if it is a boy because he won't be able to tell me NO for at least a few years haha! I promised that I won't make a dress for him haha!

I just wouldn't know what to do with a boy. I grew up with 2 sisters and and no brothers :D! I have a STRONG feeling its going to be :blue: because that is what my instinct has been telling me all along - major boy dreams etc. My appt got pushed back 15 min, I really really hope they keep it! It is at 3:45 CST and I have a sewing class right after so I will have to do a quick one word post to update you all :)!


----------



## BumpHope123

Good luck today, Desi!! They sure are trying to torture you by pushing back the appointment every chance they get! :wacko: I thought of you the other day when my cousin gave me a cute indian dress for baby, since you had mentioned earlier that you have a bunch of indian clothes for a girl. I don't think we have any weddings or events next year where she can wear it, but I don't care...I will dress her up in it when it fits her and take pics even if we aren't going anywhere. :haha: 

Allie - cute bump! You look great!


----------



## BumpHope123

While I was on vaca, three of my girlfriends recommended Amazon Mom to me so just thought I would pass on the info in case any one is interested. It's free to sign up and you get 15 - 30% off on diapers/wipes and free two day shipping. I haven't looked into it yet, but I love a good deal so I will definitely be signing up! :)


----------



## luckyalready

Aw Allie! You are so cute :)
Go Desi Go.. thinking pink :) But you know what? If its a boy you could make him some really cool blankets. Blankets are my favorite baby items.. I already have too many from Macy.. so if its a girl I probably cant go too crazy on buying anymore.. but if its a boy I can :) I wish I could sew!! 
So I used to work with a girl at the local coffee shop here.. she is young, probably 22.. and Ive remained friends with her over the years.. I went to get a coffee this morning and she says guess what? Im pregnant! I was like OMG! Awesome Congrats, when are you due? She says OCTOBER! Im like UM WHAT!? Yeah, she just found out TWO WEEKS AGO.. wth!!!? Could you imagine not knowing until 20 weeks? ahhh!! lol


----------



## sparklebunny

@ Desi...GOOD LUCK!!! thinking team :pink: for some reason , but who knows!! 

@Lucky, can't believe your friend didn't find out til 20 weeks! That's nuts! I'd love that!

School sports day today was fun, just sat on the bank and ate my weight in sandwiches!


----------



## Sarah12

Good Luck today Desi.. My guess is team blue but only because parr Allie its all be girls. Im jealous you can sew. id love to be creative. 

Cute bump Allie. I will get one uploaded this week also.

Lucky - a friend of mine found out at 5 months and shes so skinny. A UK 6 which i think is a 2 in US? I just cant believe her belly didnt grow. She ended up going to the doctors with IBS and was told she was pregnant. 

I saw the consultant today. They're giving me another scan at 28 weeks to check on the clot but she said that shes not worried about it. And I can start swimming again! Yay! Been dying to do some exercise. Cant do yoga or pilates but least i can swim. 

Do you girls get more scans after 20 weeks? Over here unless theres a problem you just get one at 12 weeks and one at 20 weeks. 

Sxx


----------



## desiwannabmom

woah ladies..don't get too carried away with my sewing skills. I can sew a straight line and out of patterns but whenever I make my own patterns, it turns out rubbish. Also the baby is not going to know if something is good or not so I plan to just sew until it voices its opinions :D! I made a changing pad thingie already but realized after I finished that Nylon doesn't keep off the moisture heeh! Well, you live and learn. I am attending a couple of classes though to learn some stuff.

Lucky/Sarah - I cannot believe she didn't know for more than 5 months. That is friggin' crazy. I would go nuts. MY GOD! Cannot imagine that!

Sarah - I am so happy for your scan. In my dr. office this is the last scan the 20 w one unless they see some issues and they will scan you again. But if all is well, you just get to meet the baby in person unless we decide to do a out of pocket 3D scan. 

2 more hours until I leave office! I am getting nervous like I am going to take a test or something....


----------



## luckyalready

Desi, what time zone are you in? I always think Im behind most people with being in Mountain Time.. so I expected results already.. HAHA. Im impatient! :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

I am on CST! One hour, 45 min to go! The last half hour has dragged on!!!


----------



## luckyalready

Ok Im an hour behind you is all.. Yay, are you going to do anything to make baby move a lot? or no? just leave it? I think I drank something sweet before with my first daughter, but I cant remember for sure.. I wouldnt want the baby to move too much, but at the same time you dont want him or her sleeping and not willing to budge!?? Either way, my fingers are crossed that you get to find out a definite pink or blue :)


----------



## Allie84

Ahh! Time goes by soooo slowly when waiting. Tick tock...tick tock....I wanna know what Desi's having! 

OMG I can't believe those people didn't find out until 5 months. I would have loved that haha. Considering how much I have worried about this little one during the past 5 months! 

Our last scan is 20 weeks unless something happens to warrant another one.

Sarah, happy your consultant appt went well. Enjoy swimming! I could go for a swim right about now.


----------



## Allie84

luckyalready said:


> Ok Im an hour behind you is all.. Yay, are you going to do anything to make baby move a lot? or no? just leave it? I think I drank something sweet before with my first daughter, but I cant remember for sure.. I wouldnt want the baby to move too much, but at the same time you dont want him or her sleeping and not willing to budge!?? Either way, my fingers are crossed that you get to find out a definite pink or blue :)

I ended up having an OJ and a pastry before the scan, so lots of sugar. Baby was moving around a lot and sometimes it was hard for her to get measurements...I think that's why it took an hour! I also had to do things like turn onto either side so she could get a good look at his organs like his bladder and kidneys.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie - Ahh swimming! We have been on excessive heat warnings for days now. It is a cool 97 degrees outside. It was over 105 yesterday and the weekend. 

Lucky, As of now, I am planning on not doing anything. May be I will drink some OJ? But that is about it? I am hoping they will make the baby move either way!! They didn't ask me to do anything specific but I will NOT be a happy camper if the baby does not cooperate and show its goods.


----------



## luckyalready

I had to take a look at the cantaloupes in the store yesterday.. Im thinking they are a bit bigger than this baby in my belly, Ive never seen a 10 oz cantaloupe before..

I forgot to tell you girls, I almost died in the grocery store yesterday!! It was just my 2 1/2 year old and I and she talks and understands things really really well.. so I was looking at panty liners (thanks to that awesome pregnancy symptom) and I grab a box and go to put it in the cart and my daughter says "Thats for your privates mom!?" I completely ignored her hoping she wouldnt say anything else.. so she decided I must not have heard her and said in a very loud, excited voice "ARE THOSE FOR YOUR PANTIES SO YOU DONT GET GROSS STUFF ON YOUR PRIVATES!!" 
omg. I almost fainted, as there was about 4 other people in the same isle.. 
Kids, say the darnedest things huh?!


----------



## desiwannabmom

So ladies, I am on team :pink:! I was shocked and had to ask the tech three times just to make sure. She said she is 100% sure and she said to come find her if it turns out to be a boy lol!

The only thing I was disappointed on is that the machine they used today was an older machine and the scan wasn't as clear as my 12W scan AND they didn't give me a CD at the end. I was so disappointed and crushed at the end. We asked her multiple times if there is ANYTHING we could do to get those pics off. My geeky DH was asking her technical stuff and looked around the machine to see if he could spot any "transfer" plugs and she kept saying she didn't think we could transfer off of there. I am very disappointed in that regard. I am just telling myself that things could have been worse! The baby girl looked great, was moving around like crazy, and everything measured perfect. She said according to measurements I am now due Nov 24. Who knows what is right?! But DH and I are very happy! As soon as DH scans the pictures I will upload them. I think I am now convinced that we are going to do a 3D scan so we can see her again on the nicer machine and get the CD images!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Too funny Lucky! I would have ran and hid somewhere if that happened to me. One of my good friends has a little girl who JUST turned 2 years old and she is quite a talker too - says funny things sometimes!


----------



## BumpHope123

Yay Desi!!!!! So happy that you got your little girl!!


----------



## luckyalready

YAY!!!!!!!!!! SEWING TIME!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you Desi!! :) :) Yahoooooo!!!


----------



## Allie84

Yay Desi!!!! So happy for you and Team Pink!!! :happydance: My little boy is all alone lol!! 

This means lots of fun sewing, yay! Glad baby was looking good (my due date was also moved to Nov 24th). Sorry about the old machine...that woud have bothered me too! Was the scan long and did she have to do anything differently since it was an older machine? I would say go for the 3D scan so you get to have the experience of having a good look at your little girl. :) 

OMG Lucky, that story made me laugh out loud. That was hilarious!!!!


----------



## Melissa29

Congrats Desi! There sure are a lot of girls arriving at the end of Nov. I'm sure someone else will be having a boy. Allie can't be the only one. 

Lucky-that is too funny. I was walking through a store with my friend and her 4 year old daughter when I was about 13 weeks along. Her daughter asks(very loudly) "Is your baby a boy or a girl?" "when you eat, does the food fall on the baby?" "When your baby poops..." I cut her off at the last one. She was just so curious. Her dad is a doctor so he can explain those things to her. I told my friend that I would not be explaining the birds and the bees to her four year old at a craft store. ha

I have been feeling baby kick everyday for the last 10 days or so. I can also see the kicks but usually don't catch them in time. She will kick and then I'll watch for a few minutes with no more kicks. She will then kick again like 5 minutes later. She seems to be more active at night when I am laying in my side. She does kick throughout the day though when I have been sitting. It is so fun to feel. The last couple days I have been experiencing these sharp pains too. It feels like someone is pinching me from the inside. Hurts but doesn't last long at all, just a couple seconds a day. Anyone else have this?

I started painting the nursery today. I have three walls done. I'm hoping to finish tomorrow. My crib, bedding, and dresser also came in this week. I am just so excited that I want to get it all se


----------



## Melissa29

opps. I am excited to get it all set up. I will have nothing to look forward to (besides the arrival) the last 4 months.


----------



## Melissa29

Gap and Old Navy have 35% off online purchases today only!!!


----------



## sparklebunny

Congrats Desi!!!!! Fantastic news!! Sorry to hear about the pictures :( maybe get some done privately? Wow, so only Allie on Team :blue: so far! Although who knows whet Sarah and I have got?!


----------



## sparklebunny

:rofl: Lucky that's frickin' hysterical!! I literally laughed my ass off when I read that! Your little girl sounds brilliant! :)


----------



## Robyn321

Sarah12 said:


> Robyn, So pleased to hear that you are doing better now. It sounds like you had a very similar experience to me. I had two horrible episodes of gushing blood and rushed to hospital. I was told I had a subchoronic hematoma. Apparently they occur in 1% of pregnancies. It's basically a blood clot near the placenta. Do you know if this is what you had? Pregnancy is scary enough without gushing blood...I couldnt believe it when i was told baby was ok!
> 
> Big hugs
> 
> xx

I saw two doctors at two different hospitals and neither could tell me what caused the bleed - completely unexplained! 

But had my 20 week scan on Monday and all looks fine - and confirmed 1 boy and 1 girl! :happydance:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Gosh! Had a bad night! I woke up a gazillion times always thinking about the ultrasound. Argh! Seems like such a SILLY thing to worry about but I think I am just hormonal. DH just doesn't understand me on why I would have wanted the nicer pictures argh!!! I hate the world today!! To boot, its a busy day with meetings, gotta put on that fake SMILE!! You ladies have a nice day. I will catch up with ya later!


----------



## BumpHope123

Robyn - glad to hear you are doing well. And one boy and one girl...that is awesome!!

Melissa - I'm impressed at how quickly you got your nursery together! Did you end up finding purple bedding that you love? I want to do a pink and green color theme but am not in love with any bedding just yet. We are not going to paint the walls which are currently a shade of brown/grey taupe so the bedding and accessories will need to be on point since they are doing all the work colorwise. 

Aw Desi, hope you are in better spirits soon!


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Robyn, glad everything is well and yay for one boy and one girl! :happydance:

Melissa, wow you are way ahead of me, I feel so behind now!! Oooh, I'd love to see some photos of the nursery when it's put together. :) Is the pinching pain behind your belly button? I've been getting a weird pain behind my belly button recently.

Desi, I totally understand. I was on Cloud 9 right after my ultrasound but then once it was over I was in a bit of a funk because I thought the spotting kind of 'ruined' the joy as I was so worried. So I felt a little sorry for myself. I also felt really sore the day after. Are you feeling sore at all or is it just the dissapointment of the quality of the scan? Are you worried it wasn't good enough for them to get a good view of everything or what? Either way, hormonal is perfectly normal....hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## luckyalready

Thank you Sparkle.. its quite hilarious now, but at the time I was in shock!! LOL
My sister comes into town today, she lives about 7 hours away from me.. and we are best friends - the summer times are awesome because we try and see each other as much as possible.. she has 3 girls and when we are all together its just a great time. She is coming to my ultrasound tomorrow. Im freaking out! Cant wait! 3pm mountain time... hope we can keep busy tomorrow morning/afternoon!! :)


----------



## luckyalready

Oh and I must announce my excitement.. I thought I had a new RED stretch mark on the top of my belly and its been freaking me out.. its been here about 7 days.. and all my stretchmarks from my first pregnancy appeared white/silvery from the very beginning, so I never got the deep purple/red ones.. I thought I was doomed.. Come to find out, it was just a mosquito bite from camping/swimming/wearing a bikini.. WHEW!!!


----------



## Sarah12

Desi- congrats! That's fabulous news! Cute outfits for your baby girls 
I'm 85% confident I'm having a boy. Have such a strong feeling on it!

Lucky- that's hilarious! Really made me laugh!

Speaking of funny...I went to cinema last night & saw Beidesmaids. So so funny! I felt embarassed by how much I was laughing! 

Has anyone thought about names yet?


----------



## Sarah12

I saw two doctors at two different hospitals and neither could tell me what caused the bleed - completely unexplained! 

But had my 20 week scan on Monday and all looks fine - and confirmed 1 boy and 1 girl! :happydance:[/QUOTE]

Robyn- huge congrats! One of each. How perfect!!


----------



## Melissa29

Allie- you are not behind. I am just way ahead. I think I am doing everything too early but I am just so excited that I can't wait any longer. I am using the excuse that I want to get it done before I have to go back to work in mid-August. 
The pain was just under my belly button. Maybe its just from her moving around in there or ligament pain. I can still feel her kicking so I am not too worried. I have my 20 weeks appt tomorrow. I'm afraid to see how much weight I have gained.

Robyn- Congrats! One boy and one girl! How perfect!

Lucky- I hope baby cooperates and you get a great tech! I'm sure we will all be stalking tomorrow to find out what you are having!

Sarah- For the last 10 years, I have always said I was going to name my daughter Alexis. I still love the name but I also like Brooklyn and Lydia. My husband is easy going and has only said no to one other name. It is so hard. I may never be able to decide.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Thanks for hearing my hormonal crap. I do sound like a mad woman. My DH was sweet. He scanned pictures for me in the highest resolution he possibly could (but the pics were small to begin with) and that made me a bit happy. Posting a few on here. The last picture of her yawning looks so Alienish :D! She had her little hand upto her ear the whole time and the tech commented on it and said "she is on the phone, that is what she is doing"! Do you see the 3 lines on the BABY GIRL picture? Also she said the baby was 13 oz. How much did yours weigh at your scans (granted most your scans were before 20 W). I didn't know if 13 oz was a normal weight. 

Lucky, I think it will be a boy for you. Allie - Don't worry. It looks like the year of girls. 3 of my pregnant friends are having girls and only one is having a boy. By the time your boy grows up he will have a lot of girls falling for him hehe :)!

Melissa - You are way ahead girl. We are still in the process of emptying the office (that will become the nursery). It is going to take us a few weeks to come to painting. Do post pictures to get us all motivated and inspired :)!

Robyn - How perfect. One of my aunts has twin boy and girl. They are now in college and perfect kids ever. 

We haven't thought of names yet. I was waiting until we know sex. We want an Indian name that is very easy for everyone to pronounce and is at most two syllables. Our last name is long enough and we don't want her to deal with a long foreign first name too :)!
 



Attached Files:







Baby-girl.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 9









side-med.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5









Yawn.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Melissa29

Adorable Desi! Yes I see the 3 lines :)


----------



## luckyalready

My doctor is the one that does the ultrasounds.. and he is awesome at it so I think he will be thorough at checking :) I hope :) I will get on here tomorrow evening and let you all know.. I wont be on any sooner because Im going to dinner and shopping afterwards..sorry girls but I promise I will let you know as soon as possible!!! :)


----------



## Sarah12

Good luck today Lucky!

Desi- Im rubbish at reading scans! Are the three lines the little white circle area floating on the left of the scan? And on the right is that babies leg.... or arm?? 

Sxx


----------



## BumpHope123

Good luck today, Lucky! Can't wait to hear what you are having!! :happydance:

Desi - Yup, I see the three lines. :) I'm with you on the name thing...we want something that is Indian but is short and sweet and easy to pronounce. We have a few cute girl names already in use in our family so those are out for us (my favorite being Asha). Right now at the top of our list is Naiya. We just came up with it this past weekend and have both already caught ourselves calling our girl by that name...it's a sign! But feel free to send any name suggestions my way as I don't think we will decide 100% until she arrives! :winkwink:

So I have finally made a huge dent in our registry after hours (and I mean HOURS) of working on it. I think I'm almost done and then I'll remember this or that that I could put on there. It is a bit overwhelming thinking about all the stuff you need (or think you'll need). I really don't want to buy too much 'extra' stuff that is not necessary yet my list is still huge. *sigh* I have a crib and dresser (yup, decided on a full dresser and not just a changing table since her closet is not huge) picked out but I think we will try to go see the items in person this weekend. I'm always up for shopping for baby stuff but getting DH into the mood for shopping for anything is quite the task. :wacko:


----------



## Allie84

Desi, those are great scan photos!! I can definitely see the 3 lines!! :) Adorable photos of your little GIRL! :hugs:

Bumphope, I love the names Asha (even though you can't use it) and Naiya. They're both very pretty!

We haven't thought too much about name yet, but we do know his middle name will be Derek after DH's dad who passed away. We would like his first name to be Scottish as DH is Scottish and that's where we met and got married. So far on the list are Finlay and Ian. I'm a bit worried about Finlay being shortened to Finn and not sure if I like Finn or not...

Good luck today Lucky! Have fun with your sis. Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Cherryhrf

Hi all,

Congrats Desi on joining team :pink: 

Lucky: Good luck with your scan. Can't wait to hear what your having. Kids sure do come out with some funny things right at the wrong moments, don't they!


Melissa: Well done on the Nursery, we are going to start in the next month, we have to move the boys around to make space. The older 2 are sharing and the youngest will move into a bigger room, leaving the small bedroom to be turned into a nursery, its a major operation but can't wait to start. My Husband is about to sell his beloved Porsche. It works quite well at the moment with 3 boys but with 4 it just doesn't. He is having to go for a more 'grown up' car. So this baby is turning out to be quite expensive at the moment but totally worth it.

I had my 20 week scan yesterday, alls well and measuring perfect. I have an Anterior Placenta which is probably why I don't feel as much movement as I probably should with my 4th. She was upside down and wouldn't move to get a good picture but I had a Braxton Hick at the time he was trying to get the picture, it was really funny seeing it on screen and what happens. I always thought the whole uterus contracted but this was a little muscle she was laying face down on, it raised into a little hill that she curled round and then just froze for a few seconds. I had loads of Braxton Hicks yesterday, is anyone else getting them yet?

They wouldn't confirm the gender for me as it's against the hospital's policy. My gender scan seems like such a long time ago that I'm started to doubt that its a girl. Which is crazy because both me and my husband saw the 3 lines and it was so different from my boys. I think its because I didn't get a picture at the scan and have nothing to refer back to. I'm now considering another scan in a few weeks just to confirm, or is this just being silly.

I'm off on my holidays next week, we're going to be sunning ourselves in Majorca. I can not wait. School will be finally over and time for some R & R. I still keep suffering from extreme tiredness, especially after lunch. I just keep dozing off. I can't just relax into it because I'm scared I'll miss the school run!


----------



## BumpHope123

Hi Cherry! I had the braxton hick contractions too during my scan. I don't think you are being silly by getting another scan. I was thinking about doing the same thing! :D I haven't gotten any 3D pics so that's the main reason we are thinking about doing a private scan...and of course, I would make them verify gender again hehe. Hope you have a great time on your vacation!


----------



## sparklebunny

Hmmmmm, seriously thinking i should secretly go and get another scan......really want to know, i feel quite left out of the excitement of knowing what i have :(


----------



## luckyalready

ITS A GIRL!!! sorry girls I'm still out and about ..but I wanted to jump on here and let you all know!


----------



## BumpHope123

Wow, another girl! Congrats, Lucky!!

Sparkle - I say if you want to know the gender then get the extra scan. It sucks that you have to pay for it but at least you will be able to then enjoy this time and not be upset. :Hugs:


----------



## Sarah12

Lucky! Congratulations! Cant believe its another girl!! 

Hugs xx


----------



## desiwannabmom

luckyalready said:


> ITS A GIRL!!! sorry girls I'm still out and about ..but I wanted to jump on here and let you all know!

YAY!!! Congratulations! Another little girl!!! 

We are having some relatives visit us next week (short notice) and I have been going crazy getting stuff around the house! I will catch up with you ladies soon! I feel like I missed so much just not being on for a day...


----------



## desiwannabmom

Got a few minutes :D!

BumpHope - A name I found is Ira. But I think I would like to spell it Ayra (not to get confused with the IRAs) ! It has a Sanskrit, Hebrew, Greek and Persian meaning. Apparently it can be used for a boy or girl. I like the name but I don't think I LOVE it yet. I will still keep looking. 

I have not even thought of the registry yet. You are way ahead Bumphope. But I do notice that people have been asking me about it so it is about time I do it? I remember you said you were using Amazon? I think I will stick to Target for easy returns etc. 

Cherry - It is not silly. I am still debating about that 3D scan at week 28 myself just to see her again and to confirm :)!

Sparkle - Yes, if you want to know sex ahead then I say definitely get it and hope that the LO cooperates this time around.


----------



## sparklebunny

Congrats Lucky!!! Another team :pink: !!!


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - Arya, like it!! Yes, I am using amazon for my registry however they have a universal registry button (that takes literally 5 seconds to add to your browser) which allows you to go to any website and add items from there to your amazon registry. So i ended up having a handful of things from Target on my amazon registry. I really liked that feature! Keeps every thing organized in one list and plus I really like to look at the reviews on amazon and feel like I get a better variety of options on items.


----------



## BumpHope123

Oops, meant Ayra! Typing on my iPhone always screws me up! I have been up since 4am...yet another sleep deprived night just waiting for the sun to come up!


----------



## desiwannabmom

hehe..Arya seems to be a pretty popular name too. One of my concerns was that people thinking its Arya since Ayra seems less common?! So much to think about!! Another name I always loved since I was 12  is Medha! 



BumpHope123 said:


> Oops, meant Ayra! Typing on my iPhone always screws me up! I have been up since 4am...yet another sleep deprived night just waiting for the sun to come up!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hi: lovely ladies. This is the worst person on this thread who hardly posts :haha:

Wow, this is definitely a pink thread. Found out our twinnies are girls as well (even though they were not 100% about one of them....but more than likely).

YAY for team :pink:


----------



## Sarah12

My baby bump! Week 21!

Sxx
 



Attached Files:







Baby Bump 031.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sparklebunny

Congrats Isi!! Two girls! Phew there's a handful! Bet they are too cute when they arrive! Great bump Sarah! You ladies have such lovely figures!! I feel like a whale!! (She says eating more pizza!!) I'm exhausted recently, anyone else feeling the same? Getting loads of movement during the day as well which is great :) maybe I will go for that scan, in a couple of weeks!


----------



## sparklebunny

Oh and Desi I like Ayra :) my little girl is called Kyra!


----------



## BumpHope123

Congrats Isi! I cannot believe just how many baby girls are on this thread!!

Sparkle - I agree, everyone here has such cute bumps! I, on the other hand, have been feeling like a beached whale lately!! I am so uncomfortable sitting up to get out of bed that this morning I had to shimmy towards the edge and then roll off the bed. It was not a pretty sight. :blush: Pretty soon, DH is going to need to fork lift me out of bed. Arrgh. 

Is any one else constantly hungry? I haven't felt like this until this week, after getting back from vacation. I try to eat small meals frequently but boy oh boy, I have never felt this hungry before in my life. :wacko:


----------



## Allie84

Ahh! I've missed so much!!

Lucy and Isi, congrats on Team Pink!!!! :happydance: I am so happy for you both!!! How were your scans? :hugs: (This is the pinkest thread EVER!!)

Sarah, what a great bump! It's just perfect looking!

That reminds me, has anyone had a fundal measurement yet? I think Melissa had one as she was measuring large? Tomorrow is my 22 week appointment (a bit early as midwife is going on vacation) and the first time I'll be measured. I'm a bit worried about measuring behind actually as I still haven't gained much weight. But maybe that doesn't matter. My uterus was called 'high' at near the end of 1st tri. 

I wouldn't say I'm feeling more tired than usual, Sparkle, but I did sleep 11 hours one night this weekend. And I napped for 2 hours today....

My appetite is definitely getting bigger, BumpHope. I am eating a ton....and a lot of sweets which I'm feeling really guilty about! 

How was everyone's weekend?

I'm feeling really emotional these days, moods up and down for no reason. I felt baby boy kicking from the outside tonight for the first time and it made me cry with happiness. I was thinking how much I love him already and it was quite overwhelming! I'm also kind of a worrier to begin with but some of the threads on the second tri forum I read today were scary...things about stillbirths (I was reading a thread about kick counting and a bunch of ladies who had stillbirths came on and were saying how important kick counting is) and someone had a premature birth at 25 weeks and the baby died, etc. It all made me feel kind of scared! Maybe I should stick to these groups and off of the 2nd tri forums for a bit, who knows!

Weekend was good; it was our only 'down time' weekend this July and for the next few weeks so we saw Harry Potter, went and saw an outdoor musical, and lounged in front of the TV a lot...and napped! 

Anyways, that's all from me. I think I'm also going to have the midwife swab me tomorrow to make sure the bacterial vaginosis is gone, and if it's not, I'll be back on antibiotics. Better safe than sorry though!

Hope everyone is well. :hugs:


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - I have been getting fundal measurements during my last few appointments (week 14 onwards). At week 18, the MW said it looked good and that by week 20 I should be in the middle of my belly button. Now, at week 21, I can feel that I am slightly higher than that. How exciting that you felt from the outside baby's kick! I have been feeling a lot of movement since last week but it wasn't until friday that I felt a full-on strong kick. I haven't felt another kick that strong since then, but can feel baby squirming around in there so I'll take whatever I can get. It feels so much more real now that I can feel so much movement! :happydance: We went to babies r us this weekend to check out some bedding I thought I really liked online but I'm glad I went to see it in person because the colors looked drab in person. We decided on another set instead. They are having some great deals right now. Their bedding sets and matching accessories come with a $50 gift card if you spend $250 so we just went ahead and bought the set, mobile, and a matching throw pillow for the rocking chair. I want to unpack it all but am refraining until we actually get furniture and I have a place to put it. :haha:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie - Hope your appt went well. They still haven't done fundal measurements for me. I have only seen my dr. once so far in this pregnancy, saw the practitioner once. I think the dr. said they will start measuring after week 20. Since we have the ultrasound we do not see the dr. that month and my next appt isn't until when I am 23 weeks. 

Weekend was extremely hectic for us. DH's cousin and her family is coming to visit (short notice) and since we were in the middle of organizing our home for the LO we had to get everything done this weekend. We were up from 5:30 a.m. both days and had a LONG LONG LONG day. Saturday night a couple of people organized a joint "party" in honor of the SIX pregnant women we know and it was a fun time to get away and enjoy. We have been on a massive heat wave, 100+ everyday and I think this is the 5th consecutive day. It is supposed to be 100+ everyday this week. First in apparently 1934 or something like that!

Bumphope - I feel jealous that you are already buying and picking out stuff! We did finally order a crib and changing table at the furniture store. We will get it next week. Now on to bedding shopping! I read somewhere that the bumper etc is not used much..I am not sure if I will buy the entire set of just buy the sheets, ruffle and call it good. I am thinking of making my own mobile based on the color scheme of the room and the bedding. Our first priority is to paint the room. We are hoping we will start looking at colors next week for the room!!

Also, I was reading online that the baby is supposed to be about 10 ounces now and our tech at 20 week scan said the baby is measuring 13. I am worried and wondering if I am going to get gestational diabetes. It has worried me all weekend and I have a nurse appt next Monday so I guess I will ask her that question. How many ounces were yours when you had the scans?


----------



## desiwannabmom

Oh regarding the kicks, she has been very quiet today making me nervous. DH was able to feel a kick on the outside couple weeks ago and since then he has not been able to - partly because it is harder to time when she kicks. But on Friday we were both in bed and I was on my back and she was kicking. I asked DH to place his hand and he could feel a kick, he then sort of pushed on my belly gently and she kicked again. He did that a couple of more times with the same response. We were both so excited!! But nothing all weekend after that! She must have been happily sleeping all weekend while we were both slogging away to get ready for her!


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - At my u/s, baby measured 9 ounces which was right on point for her due date of 11/25, which is based on my LMP. (I have been going on the 11/29 due date which is what she measured at weeks 7 and 9 but think I will switch over to the 11/25 date now.) I was 18w + 6 days at that appt. Did your dr. seemed concerned when you got the results?? I wouldn't worry too much about it yet because I have a friend whose baby is large and she hasn't had gestational diabetes at all (she's now ready to pop any day). 

We checked out the dresser that I liked online but didn't like that either in person! :wacko: So now I'm back to looking at changing tables that have a few drawers in them. We want to do white furniture but I'm having trouble finding a white changing table that I like. We have the crib picked out and will probably order it soon. 

And about the bumper...I have heard & read that you shouldn't use them with babies since they can lead to SIDS. What a bummer! Bumpers really make the bedding sets. I still got a set with a bumper though because if the bumper is a 4 piece (as opposed to one large piece), you can still use it on the day bed and toddler bed options on those convertible cribs. In the meantime, I'm getting a mesh bumper for the crib. 

You are so crafty to make the mobile!! :) I'm going to make a few hanging flower balls...can't wait to get started on that!


----------



## desiwannabmom

The Dr. wasn't there at the u/s and the tech didn't say anything. Only after I got home and Googled the size I started to worry. I will have to ask my nurse the question and also at my dr. appointment in Aug. 

Call me crazy ambitious but I was looking stuff up online on how to make a fitted sheet :D! Not sure if I will actually go through sewing that but I am considering it. Wish me luck haha!


----------



## Allie84

Ooh, jealous DH was able to feel the kicks! I only felt a kick from the outside yesterday for the first time myself! Can't wait for Alex to feel them! :) 

I wouldn't worry about baby being quiet....today at my midwife appointment she asked if I was feeling the baby "every once in awhile." I don't think we have to worry about how often yet...I go most of the day with only one or two flutters and then usually get a few kicks in the evening and that is it! (As I typed this I felt a little kick hehe)

I also wouldn't worry about the size of LO. I can't remember exactly what his weight was but I'm *thinking* it was 11 oz? I was 19 weeks exactly. She pulled up a percentile and said he was in the 60th percentile with his weight, I remember that. So I bet 13 oz is just fine! And don't worry, if they thought she was too big for her age, they would have let you know. After the tech does the the u/s a radiologist reviews it and stuff. 

How exciting you got the bedding, BumpHope! :happydance: Jealous you have a Babys R Us. White furniture sounds so lovely for a nursery. Hmmm I might see if DH will go that route for us (he doesn't normally like white). 

Sounds like a fun weekend, Desi. :)

My midwife appt went well today. Not much happened, but she did my fundal height and said it was spot on with my uterus a few inches above the belly button now (wow...how fast did that happen?! I remember when we were feeling our uterus near our pelvis!). She did not do a swab for BV which annoyed me at the time but she just called and said they did a full urine analysis on my pee today to check for any infection and it was all clear (she said any sort of infection would generally show up in a full UA). So I feel a bit better now! No longer scared to check out my disharge!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - my DH was anti white furniture too then out of no where switched over. :D It is very tempting to go with what we like for ourselves, which is usually the espresso colored stuff. But I'm afraid that it will be too dark for the baby's room. If we can't find a white changing table that we like then who knows, we may switch to a darker shade.


----------



## babybearsmama

I'm November 30th!


----------



## Robyn321

Hi everyone - it's been a few days and I missed so much! Congrats on all the new baby girls that seem to have been appearing on this thread!


----------



## Allie84

Welcome babybearsmama! :wave:

How are you, Robyn?

How is everyone doing this week?


----------



## desiwannabmom

Doing well. Busy, busy, busy!! Getting ready for family! We got our crib and changing table delivered this morning. All of a sudden the room seems small with the crib in there!! We chose assembly on the crib and the changing table is yet to be assembled. We will most probably do it after the room is painted.


----------



## Robyn321

I been enjoying a mini-baby-shopping-spree! It's amazing how baby shopping puts me in a better mood! My sisters are coming out to visit so I've ordered lots of baby things, although I'm still really nervous about buying too much or buying the wrong colour! How are you keeping Allie?

Which crib did you get desi? We're thinking to use moses baskets for the first few months (although people keep telling me they grow out of them so quickly that it might not be worth it) - not sure if we can fit two cots in our room and I know I'll want to keep the babies near me at the beginning...


----------



## Allie84

I'd love to see some nursery photos! I'm at a loss as to what I need still. When does the baby out grow the bassinet/moses basket and move into the crib? 

I'm good, Robyn, thanks for asking. We had a weekend away and it was REALLY busy and I think I over did it. We were out and walking around for about 6 hours straight yesterday and I had a few small brown spots on my panty liner. :( I'm thinking I must have really over done it and I feel bad! Other than that the weekend was good.

It's gone very quiet in here. Come back everyone! :)


----------



## Sarah12

Hey girls

How is everyone? Im just back from a weekend and wedding in Dublin! It was fabulous but Im so exhausted - I got the all clear to fly which was fab and felt fine on the flight but it was nlt an hour. The wedding started at 11am and i got to bed at 2.45am the next day! I kept feeling bad for baby for being awake so long but the party was so much fun that I couldnt take myself to bed. At 2am I thought I started making my way but then I saw the brides 84 year ol Granny was still up an I thoiught well if she can do it so can I! So i headed back! I have been exhausted since and literally walking around like a zombie. 


Oh and at the wedding everyone was talking babies to me! It ws so nice!!

Hubby felt baby kick for the first time this weekend also! He's tried a few times before but had never felt anything but this weekend it was pretty strong and he's felt baby twice now! Was really lovely. 

Hugs 

xx


----------



## BumpHope123

Hi girls! :wave: Yes, it has gone unusually quite on here! 

We had a bit of a scare last week when I woke up one morning and went to the bathroom to pee and had bright red blood on the tissue. It was a decent amount, as if it had pooled during the night or something and then came out when I stood up in the morning...?? So we called to leave an urgent message for the dr's office but instead, the answering service connected us directly to a nurse at the labor and delivery dept. at the hospital. She wanted us to come in as soon as I could to get checked out. Oddly enough, I had no cramps, no nothing, and blood was only during that one visit to the bathroom. They checked me out and said everything was fine. But to come back if I had any more. All has been fine since then so I'm a bit perplexed as to what happened to cause it! In any case, I took it easy this weekend but we still had a fun and relaxing weekend. 

We finalized a baby shower date too this weekend! Registry is done (after so much back and forth about what we need and don't need)!

I am getting a pack 'n play with a newborn napper and bassinet as opposed to getting a moses basket. We also want to keep the baby in our room for the first few months so this will be useful for that and then we can still use it as a playpen after that (I think the napper lasts about 3 months and the bassinet is okay up to 15lbs). I think with the moses baskets, babies outgrow them within 3 months (or until they can roll over), but don't quote me on that. 

I would love to see nursery photos too! I thought we were on a roll to get it done but then stopped after buying the bedding. :blush: This week I would like to start making the hanging flower balls for the corner of the room, they'll hang over the rocker. 

Allie - hope you are taking it easy and have not had any more spotting! :hugs:


----------



## BumpHope123

Sarah - that is awesome that DH got to feel baby kick! We are still waiting for that. :coffee:


----------



## Allie84

BumpHope, that must have been scary! But if you visit the 2nd tri forums, it seems a lot of ladies have been getting random red bleeds out of the blue. :shrug: It seems more common than I would have thought. I know I would go to the hospital if I ever had any red as well, it's just so much better than worrying at home! 

Sarah, that sounds like so much fun! So happy you could fly and had a great time. :) Sorry you're feeling like a zombie, though, and probably back at work today as well! Did you wear a nice maternity dress showing off your bump? I have a wedding this coming weekend and I bought a dress for it yesterday. 

So with the pack n play newborn napper, can they sleep in that for long periods of time? Or is that more for like the living room, and you have the bassinet in your bedroom? I'm so confused with how this all works!!

So exciting DH got to feel baby!! I don't know if I posted it on here but my DH felt baby once last week. It was all about perfect timing...he only kicks strong enough to feel from the outside every once in awhile, and it seems like DH is never right there when he does it. It was one fleeting kick but DH was very excited....I'm looking forward to him feelling baby more often. So far he hasn't felt baby since that one time. He rubs my stretch mark cream on my belly every night but of course when that happens baby is probably fast asleep.


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - Yes, baby can sleep in the napper up until about 3 months as long as he cannot roll over yet. He can then move on to using the bassinet feature until he is 15lbs. The napper is not necessary though...you could just get one with a bassinet feature and use that from the start. I agree, it is all very confusing and overwhelming!


----------



## Allie84

Ohh, I see (I think). So you buy one pack n play, and it either comes with a bassinet or a napper?


----------



## BumpHope123

The brand I'm looking at is Graco. They have a pack n play that comes with both a napper and bassinet (and changer, which I don't care for but it comes with a lot of their models). Or, you can go for a less expensive Graco model that comes with only a bassinet (but then there are a few just bassinet options too...like with or without a canopy...the canopy one can get pricey). Does that make sense? Hehe, so many options, it's really confusing to know what you'll really need until after the baby comes!


----------



## sparklebunny

Hiya Ladies! How is everyone? I'm completely knackered and getting kicked all day and into the night. Bump is definitely growing, i felt awful today and could barely move :( But it is all totally worth it :) Only 3 months left!! Now i'm starting to freak out, because we've bought nothing!! I have to say we always opt for a moses basket (bassinet). It means that we can keep the baby right next to the bed. They are just so tiny when they are born!


----------



## Allie84

Hi Sparkle!! :wave: How cute you're getting kicked so much...when you say you feel awful, do you mean the kicks hurt? I've had a few where he must be kicking some organs....

I went to Target today and saw the Graco Pack 'n Play with the bassinet only and it was $60. I found some regular bassinets for $50 (fisher price brand). So it seems like it would be best to get to the Pack N Play....but the Fisher Price bassinet was good up to 20 lbs or something. 

I bought a few baby things there tonight but nothing big....some receiving blankets (to go with our planned baby zoo animal nursery theme), a swaddle blanket (recommended by doctors apparently to prevent SIDS), some bibs....ahh, it was so fun! I can't wait for some big purchase shopping. There was a massively pregnant woman there buying things like baby thermometers so you know when you start buying little things like that you're about ready to pop!


----------



## BumpHope123

I love Target's baby stuff! I was there this weekend and really had to use some self control so I wouldn't buy any more stuff. I still need so much, but I think I'll wait until after the baby shower to see what people gift us.


----------



## BumpHope123

I can see baby's movements on my stomach now! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Allie84

No way!!! What does it look like and on what part of your bump? :happydance:

I guess I've never looked while he is kicking but I don't think they are strong enough to see from the outside yet. 

So has DH seen or felt baby kicking yet? :)


----------



## Robyn321

Sorry to hear about the spotting/bleed Allie and BumpHope. I seem to get that too from 'overdoing it' - makes me feel like a bit of a wimp when I hear about all these people doing loads of things while preg but better to be safe.

Wish my poor hubby could feel the babies kick - he's been trying but always seems to miss it! We have a scan in a few days though, so we should be able to see them again. Are any of you playing music etc to your bumps?


----------



## Allie84

I try to listen to classical music in the car or at least something soothing...I read that babies in the womb don't like rock music, so I'm trying to avoid listening to anything too loudly except with headphones. What about you?

DH and I also read to eachother and the baby every night in bed together. I think baby really likes it as he usually kicks a few times while we're reading. :) So cute. Of course DH usually misses it by the time he puts his hand on my bump.


----------



## BumpHope123

You girls are so good! I have not started reading to or playing music specifically for baby yet. :dohh: I have ordered a few baby books so once they arrive, I'll at least start on the reading bit. Lately I am feeling so overwhelmed with everything!! There is still so much to do and it feels like time is winding down, especially since I'm not counting on being able to do much of anything in the last month or so. 

Allie - I thought the kicking was too light still to be able to see it on my belly too. But I checked it out yesterday when I knew baby is most active, which is in the afternoon. And low and behold, there was my stomach moving around!! And then I sat there for an hour just staring at my stomach! :haha: I saw her kick 7 times (but there were times too when she would kick that I couldn't see it). The movement area varied, but you'll know exactly where to look since you can feel it too. It just looks like a targeted area of your stomach going up and then down....like a massive twitch?? I don't know how else to describe it, hehe. 

Poor DH has STILL not seen or felt baby move. Our timing is always so off!


----------



## Allie84

The book we are currently reading to baby at night is Belly Laughs by Jenny McCarthy...it's pretty funny. :) I've been bad at reading my pregnancy books....hopefully I'm not missing anything too important. 

Although today I came across an article on Gestational Diabetes. When are you all getting tested for it? They are having me do the glucose challenge test at 28 weeks but I'm wondering if I should have it sooner as I have a lot of the risk factors for GD.... :shrug:

Thanks for the tips on looking for baby's kicks! I should try that tonight. The problem is my baby is most active when I'm ready for bed or in the middle of the night when I wake up. :haha: Usually when I'm relaxing in the evening he is quiet, so probably relaxing too.


----------



## BumpHope123

I think my GD check is sometime between 26-28 weeks also. I had them check me out though when they did my initial prenatal blood work around week 10 because I have a history of diabetes in my family so I was paranoid and wanted to rule that out. The lab receptionist looked at me like I was crazy because I was taking the GD test so early on in the pregnancy. :haha: I just hope I pass again this time around so I don't have to do the 3 hr test!!


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi guys,

I've got my glucose test on 5th August so i'll be 25/26 weeks....my bbs have got huge again!! :blush: and there is liquid when i squeeze them :wacko:....it's all becoming so real! 

@Allie, soon you won't even have to look out for kicks they'll be so frequent. :friends: I can't wait til we're around 28 weeks and they're more constant.

I had a real worry for the last dew days as LO went so quiet i felt about 4 kicks a day at most. I was freaking out! Then today LO was back to wriggling and squirming all day! I have to say my OH and I did have an argument a couple of days ago and baba was obviously quiet the next day. I think that it did affect LO more than i thought it would. I told OH and we both felt so guilty and i don't think we'll be arguing again not while i'm pg anyway!


----------



## Allie84

Sparkle, what kind of liquid is coming out? And is it when you squeeze your breasts or your nipple? I haven't had that yet! Though I have noticed a few bits of dried stuff on them...that may be liquid that has dried?

Aww, I don't think baby was quiet because you argued so I wouldn't feel bad. I've been reading a lot about movement as I'm wondering what I should be feeling right about now and it seems really normal for baby to have quiet days. If anything he was probably tired because you were tired or something, not that he noticed you argued....

That being said, I got out the doppler Friday night because I had been out at a family party and it was sooooo loud and I ate loads but I still didn't feel him kicking like he usually does in the evening. Not even a tiny flutter. So when I got home I listened with the doppler. I was thinking the commotion, the noise, the sugar, the food, etc, would have made him active but it seemed to make him less active. :shrug:

I hope everyone had a good weekend! We were at a wedding yesterday and it was sooooo loud at the dance and everyone was drunk! But I got a lot of belly rubs haha. We ended up back at the hotel by 11 as I'm not a party animal these days....and DH and I had actual sex for the first time since I got pregnant. It wasn't the greatest, to be honest! Not him, I was just too nervous to do it for very long.


----------



## sparklebunny

@ Allie, Congrats on being able to :sex:!!! :rofl: I can't even imagine doing the deed! And OH is freaked out by the bump! It is massive though!

6 Months tomorrow!! :yippee: The liquid coming out of my bbs is clear and there when i squeeze them! Sometimes there is dry stuff there too :blush: 
Baba is seriously having a party in my stomach today, but i have to say i am getting to the point already where i can't wait for him/her to make an appearance. I've been so uncomfortable for ages :( And it takes forever to walk anywhere!


----------



## Robyn321

I've really got to start doing the whole classical music thing (in the car is definitely a good idea) - at the moment the babies seem to be super-active when we're watching grey's anatomy dvds - oops!

Not sure when I'm having the glucose test - no-one's mentioned it but I have to go back to the dr again in 3 weeks so maybe they'll tell me then.


----------



## Allie84

I hope everyone's doing well!

I've started feeling baby boy a lot more which is really exciting. I feel him really low down still, is that normal? Like near my pubic area! Sometime I also get a random kick really high up.

AFM after being constipated most of the pregnancy I have had an upset stomach the past few days. :( I can't figure out what is causing it as I usually have a stomach of steel....not even the antibiotics I was on messed up my tummy. Of course I hate it, other than being uncomfortable I worry about it being a symptom of pre-term labor.


----------



## sparklebunny

Don't worry Allie, i've had quite the opposite of constipation for most of my pg!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - It doesn't sound weird to me that you feel baby low down. Personally, I feel baby all over the place but I think everyone is different. This week I have started feeling baby kick towards my back and bum. Boy, what a strange feeling to having something kicking your bum!! :wacko: 

DH finally saw my stomach move when baby kicked! I signed up for all my prenatal classes...going to get everything done in September. I'm also finally going to start my prenatal yoga classes later this week. Other than that, it's business as usual. :flower:

How is everyone doing with nursery decorating?? I'm still having a hard time finding a white changing table or dresser that doesn't break the bank but still isn't flimsy and gets good reviews online. :shrug: But we did get our crib ordered at least!


----------



## Allie84

Yeah, I feel baby all over, mostly in the area right below my belly button but I've also felt kicks way above my belly button, off to each side, and then the low down pelvic kicks I mentioned. Those are the ones that weird me out because I thought our uterus was higher than that. No back or bum kicks yet though. Sounds interesting! :haha:

Oh, Sparkle, I feel for you having the opposite of constipation most of the pregnancy! Urgh, I hate it! Since it's abnormal for me, I think I'm going to call the doc if it continues tomorrow because I'm worried about dehydration. :( Glad to know it can be normal though.

And also in the aches and pains department, I've developed shooting pains in my hips randomly throughout the day and calf cramps at night. 

BumpHope, awww how lovely DH saw baby from the outside!! We are also signed up for our prenatal classes starting mid Sept. I think our lamaze is a 4 week course. I still haven't signed up for the breast feeding classes or newborn care classes yet. 

I'll be interested to hear how you like prenatal yoga. I couldn't find a class here, and I'm wondering if regular yoga would be far too much. 

We haven't done any nursery decorating yet. In fact the room is still full of boxes from when we moved a month ago! I'm hoping to get started this month. Hooray for getting your crib ordered!! :)


----------



## BumpHope123

I get hip pains at night. My nightly leg cramps have seemed to get a little better lately, but the hip thing is so annoying! All i want to do is to sleep on my back...it just feels soooo good! :sad2:

Allie - I spoke to the yoga place today and they said their instructors for the prenatal level class are certified and trained in prenatal yoga, so I would check that out before signing up for a regular class. If you can find instructors who are certified in it, then maybe they can make movement modifications for you during a regular class?? It was hard for me to find a center that offers prenatal yoga classes regularly (as in more than once a week and not in a 'workshop' type format). I wonder why they are so hard to come by?!


----------



## BumpHope123

Oh, and a friend of mine said her dr. prescribed magnesium supplements for the leg cramps and that really helped her. Not sure if I really need it now since my leg cramps have gotten better, but I'm going to ask my dr. about it at tomorrow's appointment just to see what she thinks about it. Will let you know what she says!


----------



## Sarah12

Hey girls. 
Sorry I've been quiet- been crazy busy! I had 24 week midwife apt yesterday and all seems to be as should be. No ones mentioned the gestational diabetes test to me so think I'll have to call up and ask. My friend who's 37 weeks has got it but they're managing it with injections and she's still due to have normal delivery. 

I can feel baby move loads now although he does have the odd quiet day which freaks 
me! We're having a bit of a heat wave in uk at mo- been 29c and been so uncomfortable. But don't your girls have that temp most if the summer? Don't know how u cope?

We're moving house again this weekend. 3rd move in 8 months and will be our final move! The flat we've had to get renovated is nearly finished but we e decided not to move back there as will be too small with baby so we've rented a house. So been packing and sorting the departure from this place as well as managing the renervation of our flat. It's been so so stressful and I had a melt down last night- only for 20mins but just needed a cry as too much happening at once. Plus old landlords are taking us to court fir £3k of damages that we didn't do so having to write our defence!! It's horrible! 

Bit nervous about moving house this weekend as going to a new area and it's really in suburbia. Not sure if will like it and I ve lived in the area I am now for 10 years. 
Well will shut up now as I've been writing as though this a counselling forum rather than a baby forum. It's my little one and it's kicks that are keeping me sane and putting it all into perspective. 

Xx


----------



## Sarah12

Oh funny you've just mentioned leg cramps- 7.30am here and just woke up with worst leg cramp in calf. I jumped up in bed and tried to stretch it out. So sore- will get on the magnesium!!


----------



## sparklebunny

Aww Sarah :hugs: Don't worry i had a complete breakdown here last night too. Loads of different things going on on these sides too but mostly difficult to deal with because I've got SPD and it's getting worse. Hip pain, leg pain, soreness below bump everything. When I walk i look like an old woman. Going to have to get therapy to deal with it :( The things we do for these little ones eh?! To top it off the weather in the UK has been INSANE! So add hot and bothered to the list and the result was me in tears in my OH's arms last night! He was brilliant though and said "I've got so much respect for mums! Dad's could never deal with all this!"


----------



## Sarah12

Thanks Sparkle. Sorry it's tough in your camp too. Lovely your OH being so supportive. I just feel so stressed with House move, checking out of this temporary place, renervating the falt we own and the Worst thing is this awful courst case. We just cant afford it And didnt do any damages to the landlords place. Hes just being An opportunist and uts so upsetting!

I've struggled with heat too and think sleep deprivation didn't help. Slept better last night as just had cotton sheet and the fan on.


----------



## BumpHope123

Ladies, just got back from the dr.'s. First off, I really like this dr. - I saw her once before and since then it has been a crapshoot getting an appointment with her...they always try to lump me in with the midwives and save the dr.'s for people with complications (or so I've been told by the phone appointment center people!). And I'm not too happy with the midwife I have seen a few times because the last time I saw her, she made me feel like I was a nutcase for asking too many questions. :growlmad: In any case, the dr. said I could continue to see her if I wanted or go back to the midwife, whatever I felt comfortable with. So I had them switch all but one appointment to her. Yay! 

With regard to the leg cramping thing, she didn't want me to go on the magnesium supplements. She thought it wasn't necessary to go that drastic of a route. She suggested it could be a few things causing the cramps...dehydration, lack of potassium or electrolyte in my diet. I don't think I'm dehydrated as I drink a lot of water and fluids daily. So the dr. suggested eating more potassium rich foods (banana, kiwi, etc.) or drinking a sports drink (that says it replenishes electrolytes) 3 times a week. I actually like that she didn't jump to tell me to take meds but rather suggested natural remedies. 

Also, they want me to do the glucose test between week 24 - 26 so I'll probably go in next week. My blood pressure was a bit high, which is not normal for me, so they want me to go in in two weeks to get it checked out again. Crossing my fingers that it's back to normal by then!! :wacko:


----------



## BumpHope123

Sarah, good luck with your move this weekend!! I hope all goes smoothly for you! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

BumpHope, do you have any symptoms of gestational diabetes or is that just when they normally do it? I wouldn't worry too much about your blood pressure unless there was protein in your urine (which they would have told you). Do you remember how high it was? Probably just nerves! I can feel my heart pounding before every appointment.

So happy you got switched to the doctor. I know exactly what you mean, as I'm with the midwives (drs. saved for complications yadda yadda) and they always make me feel like I'm paranoid!!! 

For example I mentioned yesterday I had an upset stomach, well, it came with cramps. Then last night I had a bit of tan staining on my panty liner (kind of like what I got after walking for 5 hours that day), I wouldn't even call it brown, but I figured I should call. I left a message with the midwife and they called me back and made me feel stupid for even calling. I guess I should be glad that they think everything I had yesterday is normal but I still don't like to be made to feel foolish....

Sarah, good luck with the move this weekend. It's no wonder you're feeling emotional! It's a stressful thing to move, I know. And you've had to do it so much. Also really sorry about your landlord....we had a similar experience a few years back but only for $700 (they said we had a dog when we didn't). Try to stay out of the heat! I guess I'm just used to it by now...I walk the dog and end up sweating nearly every day now. :hugs:

Sparkle, what is SPD? Sorry you're suffering with it!! Will it be physical therapy you're doing? I hope you're managing to keep cool as well! :hugs:

Thanks for the leg cramp tips, girls! I will try the banana, kiwi and sports drink plan at first. I get the calf cramp every night when I lay on my left and end up laying on my right. Do you all manage to sleep on your left all nightlong??? I find it impossible, even with the expensive pregnancy pillow I bought on Monday! 

Oh, and beware the magnesium supplement side effects...it works like a laxative! (Which Lord knows I don't want right now)


----------



## BumpHope123

Nope, I don't have any symptoms for gestational diabetes. They said 24 weeks is when they normally check for it, but no later than 26 weeks. I'll be 24 weeks on Friday based on my LMP due date of 11/25 (I still have my original measurements due date of 11/29 shown on my ticker below but have just given in to using the 11/25 date now!). 

My blood pressure was 130/82. They took it twice, which they normally have to do because for some reason the first time always has a high second number. So even though they did it twice again today and it was still high, I'm not too worried as I get so winded just walking from the parking lot to the office and then up the stairs. :blush: I'll be more worried if it's still high in two weeks though!

Allie - that is so ridiculous that the midwives made you feel like that! I felt sorta silly going to labor and delivery a few weeks ago because for some reason it just sounds so serious to me! But they made me feel like I could and should come back whenever needed. So now I won't hesitate to call them to at least speak to a nurse there if I ever need to again. I hate feeling hesitant to ask a question because someone is going to make you feel stupid for asking it!!!! 

I can definitely not sleep on just one side all night. It is impossible with the hip pain. I have a preg-pillow too and it doesn't feel like it helps at all with the hip pain. But it does prevent me from sleeping on my back and it supports my back too (since I have the U shaped one) which is nice.

Magnesium supplement = laxative?! Hahaha! Um, no thank you! :winkwink:


----------



## sparklebunny

SPD is when the pelvic ligaments at the front separate too quickly :( It's soooo painful, i had it in the first pg as well. It affects your legs, your back, it hurts to roll over in bed or get out of a car...basically anything that involves lifting your legs or separating them too far (!). I'm being referred for physio therapy at the hospital hopefully the appointment will come soon. I'm getting a bit down being in pain the whole time. They did prescribe paracetamol so i'm taking that to keep the pain at bay. But baba keeps kicking me like crazy and is thankfully blissfully unaware of how much pain he/she is causing me! Which is fine, that's what mums are for right!


----------



## BumpHope123

Aw Sparkle, sorry to hear you are in all this pain. Hope the physical therapy helps with the pain! :hugs:


----------



## Robyn321

I get horrible pain in my left hip too - every time I roll over in bed, get up from a chair, and take a few steps....I thought it was just regular preg pain but maybe I should get it checked out? I definitely don't stay on my left side all night - often wake up on back or on my right!

Allie - my stomach's been up and down throughout the pregnancy. I find I'm really sensitive to certain foods eg dried apricots (so much for trying to be healthy!) As long as the upset is only occasional and doesn't last for more than a day or two at a time I just keep my fluid intake up.

Sarah - poor you with horrid landlord. Hopefully he's just trying to scare you and he'll withdraw the case once he sees you're prepared to defend it. He's probably just seeing what happens - it's pretty easy to file in the small claims court. I'm from the UK (and have had landlord issues before) but we're currently living in Hong Kong - and the heat is insane! Thank goodness for a/c.


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi Robyn, I would go and get any pain checked out so that if it is SPD they can give you some advice on how to stop it getting any worse. To be honest yours may not get any worse but if it does it's always good to have some remedies to deal with it! :)


----------



## Robyn321

Thanks Sparkle, I'll mention it at my next appointment.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Hiya Ladies,
Did you all miss me? I was gone for a few weeks. I was just busy with family in the beginning and work has been super hectic so I haven't had a chance to log on at work and then after I come home I have been trying to get started on this one grad class that I need to finish before the baby arrives! Looks like everyone is doing ok and feeling movements. I can feel her most days but the last couple of days, I haven't been feeling very much of her. I might call the dr. tomorrow to see what she says. 

II had an appointment last week and they scheduled me for the dreaded G test on Aug 30. I am nervous and hoping everything is ok. I have definitely been pigging out on sweets but I hear that doesn't affect if you will get diabetes or not ! 

I have also started shopping like a maniac. My closet now has clothes for the baby starting from Newborn to TWO years. Am I crazy for getting 24month clothes? What can I do, they are having huge summer sales everywhere and I couldn't pass up a good deal :D!

Sarah - Hang in there! I can definitely feel how overwhelmed you must be. I am getting very overwhelmend with everything and am worrying if I am worrying the baby tand that worries me. It is a vicious cycle, I tell ya!

I will try and keep in touch more often. I miss you ladies :)!


----------



## Allie84

Hi Desi!!! :hugs: Of course we missed you, welcome back!! Don't disappear again! ;) 

Definitely let us know what the doctor says...I'm curious myself. When you say you feel her a little, I'm assuming that's okay. The thing I've been wondering about is that last week I felt some crazy strong kicks from him and the past few days they've just been little wiggles and flutters again with a few kicks, but not the crazy strong ones from before. 

Yeah, I'm always worrying if I'm stressing out the baby. I was away at a family reunion the past few days and I was just SO emotional. I cried about 5 times for various reasons (only in front of my husband and alone) and didn't have a very great time. I couldn't do all of the stuff everyone was doing activity wise, and I was hot and uncomfortable and hungry and super emotional. I also couldn't sleep at the hotel. Then I felt guilty that getting upset was upsetting the baby!

Sparkle, I hope the physical therapy helps out with the pain! :hugs:

I hope everyone is doing well! Good luck with the upcoming GD tests! (Desi, I also have been eating tons of sweets but I looked it up and also read it doesn't affect whether you get GD...I have a really strong family history, though).

Oh, one more thing...my bump! What are you bumps like these days? I was with one side of the family last weekend for a wedding and had everyone tell me how small my bump was!! It gave me a complex and then this weekend I was with the other side of the family and they were telling me the same thing. I am seriously starting to get paranoid I will be measuring small because of how 'small' everyone is saying my bump is.


----------



## sparklebunny

Welcome back Desi!! Good to hear ur well :) @Allie don't worry about your bump everyone is different as are their bumps! You were quite skim to begin with so that nay be your stomach muscles holding everything in! With my first I was much smaller and I didn't really "pop" until I was 7 1/2 months! This time round was so different! As for the movements apparently that is very normal as long as there is some sort of movement. It's not until we reach about 28/29 weeks that they even suggest we start recording how often they move. It's just our job to worry! I was the same last week and this week is becoming a little more regular.


----------



## BumpHope123

Welcome back Desi! :hugs: I feel you on the overwhelmed thing. This weekend I started setting up baby's closet and afterwards I felt so depressed because I barely have any 0-3month stuff. I know it's a little silly to feel like that (as DH promptly pointed out) because it's not like we don't have ample time to buy stuff or like we can't buy things if we need more even after the baby is born. But nonetheless, I was in total panic at not having enough onesies!! :wacko: 

In other news, I felt baby hiccups this weekend. Very cool to feel all these different things!

Allie - Don't worry about your bump size! Some people are just smaller than others but that doesn't necessarily mean baby is going to measure small. Consider yourself lucky! :winkwink: 

I agree with Sparkle on the movements things. I think it's perfectly normal not to feel consistent movements right now...until around week 28. At last week's dr. appt., the dr. asked me if I was feeling movement at least once a day...so anything more than that is probably just a little bonus at this stage.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Thanks for the love, ladies.

Allie - Yeah it was the same way with movements. She was pretty strong last week and it slowed down to almost nothing but just flutters since Friday. At my last dr. visit the dr said to only start counting at 28 weeks and she said she would give instructions at that point on how to count. I guess its normal to not feel the same strong movements everyday?! But I agree it definitely is worrisome.

Bumphope - I have been shopping and I realized I do not have a lot of 0-3 month clothes too. Since we live in Kansas, I need to get those footed onesies but I hear that you get a lot of 0-3 month clothes at your shower so I am going to hold off on those until last minute. My baby shower is on Oct 22. 

May be it is time we post bump shots? I will try and get a pic posted tonight.

PS: Those in US, Childrensplace has free shipping today only. I ordered a few things for next Summer!


----------



## Allie84

I think flutters are still okay at this point. I imagine we feel different kinds of things...wiggling, punching, kicking, turning, thumb sucking, hiccups....and not all will be a giant kick! Although Alex likes that because he's a huge football/soccer fan. ;)

Don't panic about having enough stuff yet ladies! Let's save that for October and November haha! The way I see it with clothing for newborns is that he is going to be born in the winter when we will hardly leave the house anyways. My cousin who had a baby boy last November said she felt like she didn't leave the house until spring! 

I did get two bags of boy clothing from my (other) cousin who has a 2 year old so I feel pretty set in that department, though. 

Good idea to post more bump pics Desi! Here is my 23 week and 24 week bump. :) The one people keep saying is a 'small' bump. (The blue dress is 23 weeks the green shirt is 24 weeks).
 



Attached Files:







bump24weeks.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 11









bump23weeks.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sarah12

Ah gorgeous pics! I don't think the bump looks small. It's lovely. I think people just don't know what the right thing to say is. Some people have told me I look small and others have asked if it's twins! I'm feeling huge though. Really struggling to find clothes I'm comfortable in. Are you girls weighing yourself? I've put 6lbs on in 10 days!!! Worrying when I read you're meant to put on 1pm a week!

The third and final move at the weekend was exhausting but went well. We had removals men also and it took them 11 hrs! I obviously didn't do much moving but lots on unpacking on Sunday and was so shattered. My poor little baby though- I've somehow turned the meant to be nursery into my walk in wardrobe!! I think I need to do a clear out! Especially as nothing fits! 

Those of you with kiddies already - how long if ever dud it take u to get back into pre pregnancy clothes? I'm wondering if I should pack allowed up and put in attic til post baby or give some to charity?

Hugs 

Xx


----------



## Robyn321

Lovely bump Allie - I think it looks perfect! (Trust me, it so disconcerting when people say your bump looks massive - which I guess mine does with twins - but then I always feel like I have to apologise, and worry that by the end my little legs won't be able to support me!)

The weight gain has started with a vengeance. My dr did say that he expected me to put on lots after week 20 (hubby was worried as I lost weight in the first tri) and he was totally right! Think my poor stomach might be getting squashed as have been getting some reflux and feeling a little nauseous - ugh. :(


----------



## BumpHope123

Lovely bump, Allie! Just when I thought I was feeling comfortable with my bump, my SIL told me twice today that I look huge! I have to agree with Sparkle, I think people just don't know what to say sometimes so they just blurt out whatever comes to mind. But really, is it ever a good idea to tell someone they look huge?! Grrrr....


----------



## BumpHope123

Oops, meant to say that I agree with Sarah. 
I weigh myself every day...mainly just because I don't want to go a while without weighing myself and then get shocked if my weight jumps. :haha: I have gained 8lbs total from my pre-pregnancy weight but I also had some extra pounds on me to begin with. I'm scared to see how much weight gain I have in the third trimester. Wish I could just stay this size. :winkwink:


----------



## Sarah12

8Lbs! I'm jealous! I've put on 18lbs already! And thats nit including the 5lb i lost in first trimester!! But i did used to exercise loads and with my bleeds ive not been abke to do anything since march. My face and arms etc look the same so nit sure where all the Lbs are going. That said my hips and bum feel bigger. Clothes feel really tight on the bum!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks everyone! I also have only gained 8 lbs this pregnancy so far (but I was considered 'overweight' prepregnancy). Obvs you need to gain more with twins and if you were athletic before pregnancy like you, Sarah. It kind of weirds me out, though. I've been eating like mad this week though so I bet I'll gain more soon. I woke up wide awake at 6 am and had a breakfast feast this morning, for instance.
Now it's your turn to post bump pics. :) 

Sarah, I'm glad the move went well! Phew, now you can hopefully relax and not worry about moving for awhile. :hugs: 

BumpHope, I have followed your lead and switched over to the doctors and left the midwives at my practice. I heard the most awful stories about the midwife I was seeing, at church last week (being so dismissive of this lady's symptoms she missed her going into preterm labor) that I just decided enough was enough (as the midwife always made me feel like I was being silly and was very dismissive). 

How is everyone's week been and how is everyone feeling?


----------



## BumpHope123

I have FINALLY taken a bump pic...24wks + 5dys. Thus far I think I have gained all my weight in my belly which is just fine by me. 

Allie - glad to hear you have moved over to seeing someone that makes you feel more comfortable. :hugs: I have one more appt at the end of this month with my MW and then I'll be back to the dr. I like for the rest of the pregnancy. 

Have you all decided what type of pain relief if any you want during labor? Originally, I thought I wanted an epidural without a doubt (just remembering the contractions during my MMC is probably what drives this desire). But I have just been reading up on it all and now I'm confused and thinking I may try to go without. I'm even wondering about a water birth, which I never before thought I'd want (not sure if it's even an option at the hospital). Go figure. Hopefully our childbirth class at the end of this month helps me lean in one direction or another.
 



Attached Files:







Bump 24wk + 5dy.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Robyn321

I am pretty sure I'll have an epidural, just so that I'm ready in case I need an emergency c-section - but that's more because of the twin situation - there are 2 chances for babies to be in wrong position! We don't have our classes until September....wishing I booked them a bit earlier now. Haven't discussed it with my dr yet though.


----------



## Sarah12

I plan to go as long as I can with gas and air but fully expect I'll end up having an epidural down the line! I've been told birth plans are pointless as what will be will be!


----------



## Allie84

Great bump pic, BumpHope! You look great!!! :) Not huge at all!

I had another experience of someone not thinking I was pregnant this morning. :nope: I was at human resources for the school district I work for and the woman (who knew I was having a baby) assumed I had already him! I had to correct her and say no, he's coming in November....

Do you all have bumps that are smaller in the morning and bigger at night? I've noticed this strange pattern!

As for pain relief, I'm going to try to go natural as well. They don't do gas and air here which is too bad as it's the route I would go. I'm just REALLY afraid of an epidural! BumpHope, what made you change your mind about the epidural? I don't know how far along you were with your MMC but I have heard before that that can be worse than actual contractions (my MC was really early so it was more like horrid period cramps). Robyn, I can understand why you'd go for the epidural with twins! I just don't know...I still plan on doing a birth plan and laboring in the whirlpool for as long as possible. At my hospital you can labor in the whirlpool to 8 cms but can't give birth in it. I really want to avoid an epidural but I think I'll explore other pain relief....What to Expect When You're Expecting talks about a pain med called Demerol. I wonder if that's the same drug that makes the baby really sleepy? I probably don't want that either! So much to think about....we start our lamaze/childbirth classes in mid-September.


----------



## Sarah12

Allie- interesting you say that about the MMC pain. I was going to say in my message that I was in so much pain with my MMC that I dont think I could do proper labour without some form of pain relief. I was 12 weeks when I had mine and got rushed to hospital- I was getting full on contractions lasting about 50 seconds. Was agony. And sorry if tmi but it's even more unconfortable when u can feel all the blood coming out if you. Oh it was such a horrible sad time. 

But I'd not heard before that the pain can be worse than labour. That's good news!!


----------



## Allie84

:hugs: Sarah! 

Well I used to be totally anti C-sections but someone on one of the theads I follow had a family member who lost a baby this week at 23 weeks due to a cord accident! :( Now I've googled that a bunch and I'm feeling maybe C-sections aren't so bad. I don't know what to think. Childbirth itself is very daunting! I feel like I need to research a bunch.

I hope everyone has a great weekend. :)


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi Ladies :wave:!!!

Glad to hear everyone is ok :) Beautiful bumps Allie and bumphope! Mine is so big at night especially, definitely noticed that pattern! I am feeling ms again and i'm soooo tired. I can't believe how long we still have to go and at the same time we're so far along. I guess it's that middle part of the pg! I am personally going to try and have an epidural this time. I did just gas and air last time but that was because she came in a couple of hours so we didn't even have time. I really want to have it this time though because i remember those contractions and it was like nothing i'd ever felt before. It's hard to know in terms of my mc because i was so early (5 weeks) past 12 weeks it's still proper contractions but i have no idea if they are worse or better than normal ones. 
I have started getting nauseous again to the point where i can only eat really small amounts. Maybe because bump is quite big? Will try and post a pic asap X


----------



## sparklebunny

Oops nearly posted twice!


----------



## luckyalready

Hi girls! Sorry I havent been on! Ive been so busy this past month.. I just had a yard sale this last weekend and that was a lot of work.. but I made enought to buy the crib and a new carseat.. yahoo! I had another ultrasound today to confirm the sex, and she is still a girl :) My doc wants to look at her again my next visit because we havent been able to get a good look at her face on 4D.. :) I love seeing her, today she had her hands on her face.. 
Love the belly pics girls!!! 
Im huge ... and people are making comments.. "you sure there isnt twins?" you sure thats your due date? Ugh, do they think Im stupid or somethin? lol... people can just be silly.. I carry big, and I did the first time too.. so back off, cuz I still have 15 more weeks to get GIGANTIC. :)

Pic in dress is 24 weeks.. Pic with the "yikes" face is 25 weeks LOL
 



Attached Files:







24weeks2days.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 8









25weekswithbaby#2.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sparklebunny

Wow Lucky! What a gorgeous bump! Welcome back it's been a long time! I'm going to attach one of me but it is me lying down! If i can get it to work...However bump is still massive! I went for a HUGE chinese yesterday at lunchtime and i was so full i couldn't eat anything for the rest of the night! Is any one else crunching on ice?! That seems to be a new thing for me especially in the evenings. Same in my first pg actually come to think of it.... :shrug: who knows? I think it's because i get really hot and it's less filling than ice-cream or ice lollies which are a bit too sweet sometimes. Fussy bump!


----------



## Sarah12

Lucky- you look fantastic! Certainly a big bump but you still look so good! 

I wish I could crave ice instead of sweet things. Healthy baby! I'm after everything with sugar in it! 
Sparkle- are you going to have nother scan to confirm sex? 

We are going buggy shopping at the weekend! So much choice its crazy! 

Hugs to all

S x


----------



## sparklebunny

Sarah i'm so sorry for your friend :hugs:

but i don't really think this is the best place to talk about it. Especially as we're all coming up to exactly that point of pg. The forum also has rules against talking about Pg loss in threads other than stillbirths and neonatal loss. Hugs to you and your friend though it must be horrible for her :(


----------



## Sarah12

Sparkle- agree - I've editted and deleted that section. Just felt a bit emotional about it.


----------



## sparklebunny

:friends: no probs Sarah Xxxx

I'm kind of enjoying the holidays, but to be honest the bigger I get, the more uncomfortable i get! We're not going to find out the sex, we decided that it'd be more fun to do things the traditional way. tbh i think we're team :pink: but it's just that i didn't get a clear enough shot to really be able to tell!


----------



## sparklebunny

[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/2months.jpg/][IMG]https://img850.imageshack.us/img850/8805/2months.jpg[/URL]

So this is me at 26 weeks!


----------



## Sarah12

Sparkle- great bump! Wow- you're challenging Lucky!

My sister in law ( brother wife) is having a c section tomorrow as baby transverse breech. Seems so strange to think her baby coming tomorrow! I'm so excited to find out if I have neice or nephew!


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!

Weeell, now I'm just curious what happened to Sarah's friend...I take it was a stillbirth...I think it's invetiable to think about that kind of thing while pregnant, though. One of my BnB friend's cousins lost a baby to a cord accident last week and then yesterday while I was getting a pedicure of all things I saw a poster for a fundraiser for a local baby who was born at 26 weeks (she's alive :) ) a few weeks ago who wasn't getting blood in her umbilical cord and had to be delivered by emergency. I spent all of yesterday wondering how on earth you'd even know if the umbilical cord wasn't working and if mine is. So yeah, it is scary to be reminded of that kind of stuff for sure and it seems like it's everywhere. It was probably always there but we just notice it more now that we're pregnant. I couldn't avoid it even at the spa....

Lucky, welcome back!!! Look at that bump!! It's just beautiful! I'm so jealous you got to look at baby again and really happ you got to confirm her sex! How are you feeling?

Speaking of which, are any of you getting more scans as well or was the 20 week the last one for you? At my practice that is the last one unless they have a medical reason later on. It seems like a really long time to go with no scan! 

Sparkle, look at your bump as well! It's also just beautiful! I'm interested to see if you're right and it's a a girl. Only a few months to wait now. :) You've waited this long, and now the wait is over half over.

Sarah, I am like you and craving sweets like mad! I've had....10..yes 10...cookies already today!! And the thing is, it's like I have zero willpower anymore. I just gorge on sweets and cannot seem to stop myself. 

How is everyone doing this week? I don't have much going on. I think I started to experience Braxton Hicks last week some time. My bump gets really hard and tight, but I'm confused because it happens only in the evening and it doesn't seem to come and go but just stay that way. :shrug: I asked my drs appointment on Friday and she said it was BH. We did our baby registry over the weekend and that was kind of cool but it also felt a little wierd to be 'asking' people to buy us stuff.


----------



## BumpHope123

Great bumps Sparkle and Lucky!! I love seeing how different all of our bumps look. :)

Not too much to report on my end for the moment. I'm at the dr's right now waiting for the hour to pass for the glucose test. Then I will have my blood pressure taken again to see if it's back to normal or not...fingers crossed!

We put the crib together this weekend and I am so pleased with it! I think even DH is finally getting excited to get the nursery ready because last night he wanted to put the mobile up...hehe.


----------



## Allie84

How are you feeling BumpHope? 

Hope the glucose test goes smoothly and your BP is nice and normal. :thumbup: When you do find out if you passed the glucose test? 

Okay I have another thing to ask about....how is everyone's energy these days and are you exercising? I ask because I just decided to quit working early today and get some stuff around the house (we are STILL unpacking from our July 1st move). It's been 20 minutes and I'm exhausted! I admittedly have not exercised very much since we moved, either...


----------



## BumpHope123

Oh by the way, I am totally on a sweets kick too. I feel guilty afterwards but still keep doing it! Ugh. 

Allie - i should get the glucose results by tomorrow if not sooner. The lab here is pretty quick for the most part. i feel pretty good for the most part. I still cannot get comfortable sleeping at night though...my bed might as well be a torture device. I definitely have more energy these days to do stuff around the house but going out is another story. After a few hours of walking around, I'm pooped. And as usual, i got winded and out of breath just walking to the dr's office from the parking lot. It is so hot outside today too...i can't stand it!


----------



## luckyalready

Thanks girls! Wow, Sarah thats so sad.. you are right Allie, things do happen.. althought they are rare they seem hard to not see or notice when you are pregnant yourself. I have a friend who lost her baby at 38 weeks.. they never did find out the cause.. She has since had a healthy baby boy and are planning on trying for another. Just because things happen to people, does not mean they will happen to us.. so we just have to stay positive! :)
Speaking of no will power and sweet eating, OMG I cant stop myself.. I love food too much right now! 
As far as energy goes.. I do have a good amount.. however Ive been getting a LOT more sore lately when I push myself too much. I havent been exercising but Ive just been keeping myself busy with traveling and doing lots of stuff this summer.. This pregnancy is a lot harder on me than my first.. as far as soreness goes. I have LOTS of pressure in my crotch, and I didnt have that at all with #1.. also my hips hurt like crazy if I sit too long.. IDK if its because Im a little older, on number two.. or because Im about 30 pounds heavier this time around? 
Doc says baby is still head up, but should turn soon.. I knew this baby's kicks have been different from my first.. Im getting kicked in the bladder instead of in the ribs! lol I sure hope she turns before she gets too big because I do NOT want to have a c-section


----------



## BumpHope123

Good news on the blood pressure check...it is back to normal. Bad news on the glucose test...I just got the results online and my level is pretty high. It says anything less than 130 is the standard range and I'm at 129. EEKS!!! :nope: I'm going to call the dr's tomorrow and see if I need to go in for the 3 hour test now. *sigh* In the meantime, no more sweets for me!


----------



## Allie84

lucky, I know what you mean about being sore. I just walked around the mall with a pregnant friend for 2 hours and I am sore all over...but she wasn't! And she's 27 weeks! Oh well. 

Bumphope, you're still in the normal range, though, so that's good! I've heard most people that 'fail' the one hour pass the 3 hour and since you didn't technically fail I'm optimistic for you!


----------



## BumpHope123

Thanks Allie! I hope you are right! I have a friend who failed the one hour but passed the three hour test like you said. Just in case though, I had to fight the urge to have a bowl of chocolate peanut butter ice cream. :( I think I'm scared enough now to give the sweets a rest.


----------



## BumpHope123

Ladies, this three hour glucose test is not fun! I am on hour two and have been feeling sick from the sugar drink. Not to mention I am exhausted for some reason. Can't wait to go home and climb into bed! 

Hope you all have a good weekend! :)


----------



## sparklebunny

Urrghh bumphope, i know I had to do the glucose 3 hour test two weeks ago. It was standard because I'm measuring bigger than normal. The sugar drink was disgusting!!


----------



## Allie84

Aww I feel for you! I've heard it will make you sick. Urgh! Hang in there.

I hope you all have a good weekend as well.

We are going to do some serious nursery furniture shopping this weekend. :)

Btw my new symptom is that I'm thirsty all the time! Anyone else? I also had a strange sensation earlier where I felt my pulse from the outside of my bump. I can't figure out how that would be either.


----------



## sparklebunny

Yep, thirsty ALL the time. Especially for ice cold water! My newest symptom is heartburn! It sucks! I'm constantly chewing antacids! 

Have fun with the nursery shopping! We got out all the baby clothes I'd saved from my daughter, they're sooooo small. The problem us that most of them are pink :( Not good if it's a boy!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Sparkle, I'm looking forward to it. :)

Yes, you can pull off dressing a girl in boys clothes more than you can pull off putting a boy in a pink dress haha! Hopefully you found some that are usable though.

Well, I am just back from my first exerience at the hospital up at the labor and delivery unit . Our lovable doggie, bless his heart as he had no idea, used my bump as a launching pad to jump of this evening. He has done it before, stepped on my bump and stuff, but this one REALLY hurt. I wasn't that worried but I called the on-call doc just in case as I was hurting and had a bruise and they told me to go in to labor and delivery (it was after hours)! Yikes! So, I called Alex and off I went and met him there. They monitored the baby and me for awhile on that machine and his heartrate sounded good and I wasn't having any contractions, so they gave me a precautionary Rhogam shot and sent me home. It felt weird being in there being monitored though. The nurse was nice but did make me feel a little bit stupid (even though I was told to come in). 

I've never felt the baby kick so hard as he was at that monitor around my belly! It must have really annoyed him as he kicked right at it for the whole half an hour or however long it was.


----------



## BumpHope123

I am thirsty all the time too, even though I am drinking plenty of water (or so I think...?).

Allie - glad to hear baby is doing just fine. :hugs: I felt a little strange going to labor and delivery too but better to be on the safe side. Have fun nursery shopping this weekend!

Sparkle - Were you able to find any clothes that could work for a boy? I am impressed at how much self control you have to not find out the gender. Do you have a preference??

So ladies, it turns out I DO have gestational diabetes. :cry: Ugh, I'm so bummed and upset but I suppose at this point I should just stop focusing on feeling upset and try to control it through my diet and exercise. Apparently a perinatal nurse is supposed to call me soon to set up a time for classes. Not sure what 'classes' involve but I'm guessing it's something informative about the complications of GD and how to manage your carb intake...? *sigh*


----------



## sparklebunny

Aww bumphope :hugs: don't worry. I'm sure everything will be fine :friends: 

I have to say i am surprised at how restrained i've been about finding out the gender! But i think in my head i really feel, if i was meant to know i would! I have found a few little tracksuits and yellow all in ones that could work but i have a feeling i'm gonna have to do some serious shopping soon!


----------



## Sarah12

Allie- glad u are feeling ok. Sensible to get checked out. It does frustrate me when health staff are judgmental of you for being concerned about your baby. Ofcourse were going to be anxious about someone we live and can't see. 

Bumphope- sorry to gear you have GD. What does this mean for you? My friend has/had it ( she just gave birth on Friday to a baby boy) Big baby - which I believe is a sign on GD. I'm not being tested... I dont think it's routine over here but will ask my midwife next week why I'm not. I've also got a growth scan next week to check baby and blood clot. looking forward to seeing him/ her! 

As well as my friend my brother had a baby last week. A little girl. That makes 4 babies I've known born this month! I've found it quite tough as the little one I lost was due beginning of this month.. It's felt strange and I've felt so guilty for thinking f that baby when I love to pieces the one growing in my belly. It's hard to not think about my m/c but feel like I'm betraying my bump. Don't know if that makes sense?! 

Monday morning here- ergh- it comes round so quickly!!


----------



## Allie84

Aww BumpHope, I'm sorry! :hugs: How are you feeling? I think the classes will be helpful as from what I understand everything can be managed with diet/exercise. It's still a bummer though...I'm definitely worried I have it as I have strong family history with diabetes. I do my GTT next Wednesday.

Sarah, enjoy your scan next week! Do they think the clot is long gone by now? I'm buddies with many PAL girls on here and it is really, really normal to still grieve your miscarriage while pregnant again. It's not betraying your baby at all! (For me personally,my EDD from my MC had passed before I got pregnant again) :hugs:

Happy Monday everyone....I actually have the day off and am getting a prenatal massage, so that's something to look forward to. Our car broke down yesterday, though, so I'm having to get a ride off my parents haha. Oh, well.


----------



## BumpHope123

Sarah - Yes, 'large' babies are one of the risks of having GD. There are also a bunch of other things to look out for as well unfortunately. Also, don't feel bad about still grieving for your lost babies. I feel the exact same way. My first baby was due on my birthday and my second was due on mother's day so it feels especially hard when those two days roll around. 

Allie - I'm feeling okay, just trying not to focus on feeling upset and guilty. I also have risk factors for getting GD (diabetes runs in my family and being a non-white ethnicity is another risk) but I think my carb/sweets addiction in the past month has not helped either. So now I'm carb counting and cutting out all the processed sweets in my diet. It has only been two days and I already want to cry at not being able to eat whatever I want. It takes a lot of effort to find foods that are low in carbs!! I have also been going on walks periodically, but now I'm going to try to make sure I get some exercise every day. Hopefully those two things do the trick in managing it. My results for the 3 hour test were not through the roof so that gives me hope too in being able to manage it without meds. 

I know that I'm now considered 'high risk' so they will manage the rest of my pregnancy and delivery differently. Though, I have yet to hear just what that involves. It's so frustrating not being able to see the dr. right away and to have all my questions answered!!! I have an appointment next week and even that is with the MW. If she is not able to answer all my questions, I am not going to be a happy camper. :growlmad:

Allie - Did you get any nursery shopping done or did the car issue put a damper on that? Have fun at your massage!


----------



## Allie84

I hope it's a good and informative appointment for you next week, BumpHope. Also, remember that eating carbs and sweets CANNOT cause GD. So don't feel guilty! I've looked into this and there is no way it's caused by what you do. Some silly websites may say otherwise but if you find websites run by medical professionals they all say sweets don't cause it. It's just your body's reaction to the sugar.

We didn't get any nursery shopping done but we did get our travel system! We got it at Toys R Us....here's a pic. :)
 



Attached Files:







maxicosi_piazzotravelsystem_tangored_2011_US_930x1050_04.png
File size: 82.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarah12

Thanks girls. 

Bumphope-are you having to give yourself injections? My friend had to stab herself every day. 

I went and looked at buggys on Sat. Wow- it's another world! I've so much to learn. I've a 2 hr private nursery consultation at a department store this Saturday so that will be my learning curve! 

Allie how was the massage? Is it all done on your side? Is that comfy? 

X


----------



## luckyalready

Ah Bump.. Im sorry for your GD.. my test is my next appt Sept 15th. Also we get to have another scan because we still havent gotten a good 3d/4D shot of the babies face.. which this will be the 3rd scan in a row.. then I got myself thinking and worried, why would he be so intent on seeing her face? Is he just being nice and wanting me to be able to see it? Or does he think something is wrong? ugh. Maybe Im being silly? IDK. Allie that travel system looks cute. I just sold our first one from my daughter because I needed to get a double stoller, but seeing as my older daughter will be almost 3 I went with a sit and stand stoller, so she can get on and ride, or walk along too. I ordered a new carseat and I will order the stroller within a month or so. Im having a hard time finding a black crib that I love.. I want black because Im doing the nursery in Pinks and Zebra .. so I need black furniture.. and a lot of the black convertible cribs I see are the cheaper ones .. I want a bold beautiful piece of furniture that will last us. The one I love is nearly $700.. yikes. Not sure the mother in law will spring for that when she bought my first daughters for $350 on sale at JCPenneys.. Anyway, sorry for rambling! lol


----------



## Sarah12

Grrrrrr. 4am here and I can't sleep. So annoying! Anyway else having problems sleeping? Happens to me all the time at the moment!


----------



## Allie84

Aww, Sarah, sorry you can't sleep! :hugs: It has happened to me a few times so far...mainly waking up really early and not falling back asleep so I get up and eat something and watch TV. I do kind of toss and turn nightly, though...I get up about 3 or 4 times to pee, and I also switch from left to right side constantly all night when I wake up with leg cramps. The only relief is to switch sides. Oh, and it hurts in my pelvis now to roll over in bed, I'm getting what I'm pretty sure is pelvic girdle pain. 

Lucky, I wouldn't worry about the scans! It's actually pretty great you're getting extra haha. They would have to tell you if they had concerns...but I hear of instances like this all the time, where they are required to get certain shots for the scan to be considered complete and if baby is uncooperative they will have to redo it. I've never heard of that for 3D/4D though because I thought those were stll just considered 'extra' and not medical? That could just be at mine, though. They told me at the end of the scan they'd do 4D 'for fun' since the main scan was over in 2D.

Good luck finding a black crib! We are wanting a white one...I'm hoping to stay under the $200 mark for ours, and that's been hard. I think we're going with one from Target if we can find a good dresser. Are you all doing changing tables or just dressers? I am leaning toward a dresser we can change baby on top of...not necessarily a built in changer, as long as it's a dresser with a good height.

I'm also still undecided between pack n' play or bassinet for beside our bed. Or both?

Sarah, the massage was great! Yes, she had me on my side propped up on pillows the whole time...it was veeery comfy. I intend on going back, it was so relaxing.


----------



## BumpHope123

I had insomnia for months but it has finally been easing up in the past few weeks. Ah, what a relief! I still toss and turn from side to side and get up 1-2 times to pee, but at least now I can fall back asleep. My pelvis has been hurting too...more on the left side, I have to be careful how I move that leg especially when getting in and out of bed. 

Allie - Did you check out Walmart? You can sort by white cribs $200 or less and they have a handful of options. We ended up getting a DaVinci Kalani in white from amazon (free shipping and no tax when you order from there!) but in all my searching, I did notice that Walmart makes a Baby Mod brand that has some exact replicas of DaVinci cribs for much less. We also ordered a dresser, changer combo in a different brand (which should actually arrive today...can't wait!), that is also a sleigh style so it should match the crib. The front of the dresser does not have the rail (though the other three sides do) so I think it should be usable as a dresser alone down the road. 

A prenatal massage sounds great right about now. Yesterday evening, out of nowhere, my back started hurting horribly! Took some tylenol and seemed to ease it for a bit but then the pain came back in full force. Was kind of worried but figured I'd wait to see how things felt this morning before calling the hospital. Luckily things seem to be okay now, just hoping I never feel that again. :wacko:


----------



## Sarah12

Hi girls

Im so tired! I didnt get back to sleep... so had 2 hrs last night. I hate insomnia! I keep lying on my back as its the only comfy position but then get worried about it and try my side. Ive got a curve body pillow but dont like it!

I think im going to look into a massage! Sounds lovely! 

Baby has been kicking like mad the past 24 hours. To the point im worried why its kicking so much!!


----------



## BumpHope123

Sarah, same here...baby has turned into a kickboxing champ since Sunday. I don't know how on earth she got so strong all of a sudden! Hope u get a better nights rest tonight.


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi guys, 

I'm with you on the lack of sleep Sarah, i'm knackered all the time and in fact i'm catching it up in the day with 2hr long naps! God knows how i'm gonna cope in work! Baby was kicking like crazy up until today where i'm just getting the odd reassuring nudge, i think i'm going through a growth spurt...hope that's what it is, i'm trying to be reasonable and not freak myself out all the time!

Have to say the worst thing at the moment is the back ache and bump stretching like crazy. It was so bad yesterday i just started crying on the sofa :cry: caus i couldn't get comfortable :( OH was so upset for me, he ran me a bubble bath and set up the laptop so i could watch tv in the bath. Then he checked on me every 10 minutes incase i needed to get out or wanted a drink :) What a sweetie!


----------



## Allie84

Awww Sparkle what a sweetie! I love relaxing in the bath....sorry you're in so much pain!

Sorry about the back aches girls. I don't think strong pain is bad as in anything to worry about either...I think it's if it's a dull ache low done that comes on suddenly. 

I don't have back pain but I do have pelvic pain. It hurts to roll over and lift up my legs to get dressed now....and sometimes stairs hurt me. Ouch. 

Thanks for the crib suggestions! I haven't looked at Wal-Mart yet but I found a white one at Target last night for $130 that seems nice, the Delta Winter Park crib...nothing fancy. 

Okay, baby kicking question. When you say baby is kicking like crazy, what do you mean? I'm confused about this for kick counts as well. For instance, my little man has been giving me tons of super strong kicks during the day now as well, but it's mainly for the same two hours every morning, then nothing much, then a bit in the middle of the afternonoon, then nothing much, and then going crazy again in the late evening with a flurry of activity, then nothing. Does this sound normal? When they say 10 kicks in 2 hours for kick counting, they don't mean EVERY two hours do they? I assume it means 10 kicks in 2 hours during an active time?


----------



## sparklebunny

My MW said every baby is different and just monitor the regularities of your baby. ..:)
Makes sense to me. At the moment mine moves in the same sort of times as yours Allie except for today :shrug:


----------



## Allie84

Probably a growth spurt Sparkle! Watch your belly get huge in a few days.....

In any case I had promised myself not to worry about kick counts until 28 weeks. My doctor's advice last week on movement was as long as I'm feeling him at least 3 times a day, they aren't always predictable until 28 weeks.

The more I think about it, the more I don't think it's possible for a baby to kick 10 times every 2 hours all day, because they are meant to be sleeping 14 hours as well.


----------



## Sarah12

Oh Sparkle- Sorry youve got back ache. I started to get bad back pain on Sat afternoon but think that is becasuse id been in the car alot. It had really eased by Sunday and hoping it was a one off. 
 
What does pelvic pain feel like? Doesnt sound nice. 

Im not counting kicks - I have had so many last 2 days I wouldnt be able to count. Up until Monday on the whole I had very little during the day and then he got active at night. But starting Monday the little one was going crazy day and night - as in contantly kicking for 5 mins and then a few mins break and then going at me again! But today ive barely felt anything. I went swimming this morning so i may have rocked him off to sleep!


----------



## Robyn321

Hi everyone, had visitors over so not been on bnb for a while - so sad that they've gone. The lack of sleep is unbelievable - I often don't sleep until 3 or 4am as the babies seem to think that nighttime is the best time to kick me (I don't really feel that much during the day)! I'm not counting kicks yet either as I'm sure it would worry me, am going to wait until next dr's appt (2 weeks away) and then ask what to do then.

I'm with you on the backache/pelvic pain! It's really bad on my left side. Was out for dinner last night and just had to cut it short as I just could not take sitting in such an uncomfortable chair any longer. Have started to wear a support belt when I'm out of the house which seems to help, and had a few massages.


----------



## BumpHope123

Aw Robyn, sorry to hear about your sleepless nights. :hugs:

I'm not going to worry about kick counting until week 28 and I'm guessing the MW will explain it all to me at next week's appointment. This weekend we have our childbirth class and will also get a tour of the hospital...looking forward to it! I also have my GD class scheduled for next week. I spoke to a RN a few days ago who gave me some low carb diet guidelines to hold me over until my class. After the class, I will have to test my glucose levels 4 times a day. It does not sound fun, but hopefully the diet changes will help and I won't have to take any meds. 

My friend just had her baby at 36 weeks. She and baby are fine, but it has sent me into a bit of a panic thinking that I should try to have everything ready to go by the end of October, just in case baby decides to make an early appearance. Eeeks. :wacko:

Last night we started putting together the dresser/changer and I was totally exhausted. Boy oh boy, I can't imagine how easily tired I'm going to get once the last few months roll around. Speaking of which, I can't believe we are almost in the third trimester!! :happydance:


----------



## Allie84

I know, it's crazy! Going by tickers a few of us are already in 3rd tri and you and I, BumpHope, are joining 3rd tri tomorrow. :happydance:

I have officially joined the no sleep club! I've been up since 4 am with some sort of stomach pains. :wacko: I think they were gas pains to be honest...but I couldn't sleep with them. I had to get up and watch TV and eventually I took a long bath as I was so uncomfy. I felt like I should call the nurse as the pains didn't go away by lunch time! She spoke to doctor who said it sounds like normal stretching aches and pains that are common around 27 weeks...so I guess I should warn you all! I'm still not sure if it was my stomach or my uterus though...it was kind a of an ache that lasted and lasted. 

BumpHope, good luck with your GD class. So will there be a bunch of you in there? Enjoy the childbirth class and hospital tour!! :happydance: Our class starts mid Sept and goes for 4 weeks (lamaze). I've also signed up for a breast feeding and car seat class in October, and hubby is going to a class called 'basic training' for dads-to-be in October at the hospital as well. 

Sarah, pelvic pain feels like you pulled a groin muscle or something, right above your lady parts. Luckily I haven't had it in a few days. I've changed the way I roll over in bed...or maybe the massage helped!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - Yup, there will be a bunch of us in the GD class. They will do a general lecture and then a nutritionist will tell us how/what to eat and then the nutritionist will give us one on one time and personalized food plans. 
We also have a breastfeeding, infant CPR, and childcare basics class in september. I feel like September is going to fly by! The childbirth class I have this weekend will cover the lamaze/breathing techniques as well. We had the option of taking it over 5 weeks, but opted for a two day intensive class instead.


----------



## Sarah12

Allie- Ive had bad gassy pains that have kept me awake. Not nice! Im watching what I eat to see if that helps....

Long weekend in uk this weekend! Yay! And then go to Spain and Portugal on thurs for 10days! Our babymoon! Just hoping I have no problem getting note from doctor to fly! 

Xx


----------



## Allie84

Let me know if changing your diet works, Sarah! I need to figure out something.

Ooh, have fun on your holidays!! :happydance: Do you think the airline will make you show a note? That sounds like a wonderful babymoon. :) Very relaxing for you and hubby and baby bump. :)


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi ladies! :wave: Where is everybody?!?! 

I was just wondering, seeing as our original group starter is no longer participating in the thread, is there any way we can change the name of the thread to "Elevenses" ... :shrug: just a thought?


----------



## Allie84

Hi Sparkle! :wave:

I wonder if a mod would be able to change it? 

A lot of our previously active group has dissapeared recently as well....come back girlies! 

BumpHope, how did your class go? It was today right?

How are you feeling Sparkle? How is everyone doing as we enter THIRD TRI?! :happydance:

I'm doing well...just don't have the stamina I used to have. I was ridiculously underdressed for the weather today so decided I needed to go buy maternity trousers...everything I have is shorts/capris. It was no fun as there was so little to choose from and I ended up buying something just for the sake of it because I didn't want to spend all day shopping and wearing myself out for nothing. Ha. Now I'm thinking I'm going to return the clothes anyways as I really don't like them. But yeah, things like shopping tire me out now!

We are picking up our crib tonight! :) We're getting this one:
https://www.target.com/p/Graco-Charleston-Classic-Convertible-Crib-Classic-White/-/A-11218258

So...is anyone having a baby shower? My mom is throwing mine on Sept 24th at my house (hers is too small). I know we're not meant to be involved in our own showers but hubby and I designed the invites as my mom is not technology savvy. She started mailing them out today...getting kind of excited as it should be fun. I don't really care about gifts but I love a nice party.


----------



## sparklebunny

I know, where is everyone??! They've disappeared! Be good to meet some more ladies due in November as well which is why it'd be good to change the name to Elevenses! I'm fine, getting the life kicked out of me and loving every minute! My back is killing me by about 7.30pm each night and i go to the toilet ALOT! How about u?

Loving the crib , good to see you're so organised! I've got nothing!! It's ok though caus me sister is throwing me a baby shower but i don't know when!


----------



## BumpHope123

Hi girls! :wave:

I am pooped lately. Not sure if it's the third trimester symptoms or the fact that I have a bit of anemia right now. I'm thinking it's third trimester though, because I had slight anemia throughout the pregnancy and still felt my energy surge in the second trimester. :shrug:

We had our childbirth class this weekend. It was good, glad we took it. My one concern now though is that we took it at the hospital close to us which is where we were planning on delivering...and therefore got a tour of that hospital. My insurance contracts a certain # of beds there and has OB's on call there. But now with my GD, I am guessing the insurance will want us to go to their hospital which is all the way downtown. And I have heard that the recovery rooms there are semi-private. :cry: Ugh. I'm going to ask the MW about it tomorrow.

Yesterday I had my GD class, which was fine...pretty much more or less the same stuff that the perinatal nurse told me on the phone last week. Except, we also learned how to use our glucometers so now I have to test my blood sugar 4 times a day. Between planning out the 6 meals a day and taking my blood sugar an hour after the first bite of each meal, this is turning into a full time job. *sigh* I really wish I didn't have to deal with this stupid thing. :nope: Actually, I think I'm more frustrated at the moment just anticipating our upcoming vacation later this week (we are going to my inlaw's place for 6 days, during which they are throwing us a baby shower). Not sure how I'm going to be able to control my food intake, especially in front of all the family that is going to also be in town there and staying with them. And we haven't told the inlaws or my folks about the GD and don't plan on it, because first of all, I'm sure they will tell all the extended family and someone is bound to say something stupid that upsets me or give me "medical advice"....it's just inevitable when you have a large family filled with people who think they are all "doctors". :wacko: 

Love the crib, Allie! 

Sparkle, my back pain is on and off, but at the childbirth class we tried different labor positions and a few of them were better for back pain and boy did they feel good on my back which was hurting that day. So I am planning on using them before labor too! In the first one (and my favorite), DH sits in a chair with a pillow on his lap (make sure the height of the chair/couch is not too high or too low so you can bend over comfortably). You kneel on the floor on a pillow at his feet and put your head on the pillow on his lap (you can fold your arms so your head rests on your hands or whatever feels comfortable). Basically, your back and legs should be at about a 90 degree angle. DH can lean forward a bit and massage your upper and lower back. I made DH do it at home last night. He always gets a chuckle out of the positioning of it all, if you catch my drift. :haha:


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Girlies.

Im still around! But very excited as Im off on holiday tomorrow! Yay.. so will be MIA for 10days or so! Cant wait! I had to go to GP and get a fit to fly letter as airlines needs it post 28 weeks! We're off to Seville for 2 nights and then have a villa in Portugal! 

I also had a check up scan this morning so got to see little bub! Was so nice to see baby again.. Obvioulsy baby is much bigger so couldnt see as clearly as you do at 20 weeks but his head was up by ribs and legs down by bladder- which is why I kept getting spasm in the bladder! I think he ikes that position. we are paying for a private 4d scan when we get back from holiday. they give you a 20minute DVD to take away which will be lovely ( i hope) as want to send to hubbys grandparents as thye live in Australia. 

I also had a midwife appt.. had to wait 75minutes and was in there 5mins.. All she did was take blood. I feel like ive had no advice on labour, birthing plans etc... I dont knwo whan I get all this - eg when to call the hospital when I go into labout, when to go in etc? Its a bit rubbish. i was going to ask today but was so late for work from waiting so long to be seen! hey ho! 

Bumphope- that does sound full on with your GD. Sensible not to tell fmaily about it.. Everyone seems to think they are qualified doctors these days and give out their advice and opinions. Hope you enjoy your baby shower. 

Im not sure whether to have one.. they're not typically done over here - none of my friends had one so woudl feel cheecky if I do! I might have one and say no gifts. 

Well girls.. Will catch up with you all post hol... 

Sxx


----------



## BumpHope123

Sarah - hope you have a relaxing and fun vacation! :)


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi bump and Sarah! 

Bump, your GT does sound alot to deal with :( Keep ur spirits up :friends: 

Sarah, have a wonderful holiday :) :thumbsup:

I've been told my iron is too low so I've been put on tablets, 1 a day :( it's the reason I've been so tired! 

Ho hum!


----------



## Allie84

Bumphope, I hope you have a good vacation! Good luck with the food. LOL @ the funny positioning for back pain....I hope you get to deliever at the hospital you had the classes at. FX. Insurance is so weird...why would they prefer the other hospital just because of GD? 

Have a great holiday Sarah! I haven't been spoken to about labor or delivery either but I was given an information booklet from the hospital at my appt today. Do you know what hospital you'll be at yet? Maybe they offer something similar or childbirth classes or something. YAY for a scan! Glad you got see your LO....hopefully he turns down in the next few months!

AFM I had my 28 week appointment today and had my GTT....results today or tomorrow if they are positive (which I wouldn't doubt). Appt went well, but I'm a little confused. I got a pertussis vaccine...

I was told by a nurse last week that me and my immediate family should get the pertuss (whooping cough) vaccine as it's getting bad in the US and really affects newborns. I asked my doctor today and she said she needed to look into it (?!). A few minutes later the nurse comes in saying if I'm not up to date on it, I should get it. It's called the Tdap vaccine. I asked if it was safe during pregnancy and she said the docs all recommend it, and she gave me the shot.

I came home and researched it (of course) and even the CDC says it should be given post partum and not during pregnancy unless necessary. It's never been studied on pregnant women!!!!

I can't believe I did that....if I hadn't asked, I wouldn't have gotten it, and now I'm worried I've actually harmed my little boy. If he's autistic or something I am going to look back on this day. I just can't believe I did this when I was only trying to do what was right.......


----------



## Sarah12

Allie - I understand why you're concerned but im sure they wouldnt have given it to you if it wasnt safe. Medical staff are so cautious when it comes to pregnant women. You could always call up and ask if okay for reassurance? Im sure he'll be fine.. especially now we're so far along. More of a risk in first 12 weeks when organs are being formed. Now they're just growing. Try not to worry. Hugs.. 

Thought id post my 28 week bump before I head off!

Sxx
 



Attached Files:







Maddsion Court pre tenants 086.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - just a quick post on tdap, my dr wants me to get it too... I specifically asked today if it was better to get it now or after delivery and they said now would be fine, that ant time after 2nd trimester is okay. Hubby got it last week and his arm was all sore. I don't want a sore arm before I leave for vaca (so much to get done!) so I said I'd take it later. Also, they recommend anyone spending a lot of time with baby get it...so I will be having all of my and dh's immediate family get it! :D


----------



## Allie84

Thanks girls, that makes me feel better. I kept researching it and it seems okay...most of the people saying 'don't do it' are just random people posting online...the official guidelines as of June are to give it to pregnant women (as the antibodies will protect the baby during the first few months of his life before his own vaccines work). I'm glad you're getting it too, BumpHope, as it seems worst in California. DH got his and I will make sure my parents get theirs!! (Btw DH says his arm is all sore and he feels ill and I feel fine! Men!)


Sarah, gorgeous bump! :) You're looking fabulous!! 

P.S. Have a fun vacation you two!


----------



## luckyalready

Oh Sarah! You are cute, love your bump. 
Im starting to get uncomfortable too girls. The worst part is being so out of breath for everything! I feel so out of shape its ridiculous. And bending over is getting hard. Oh man, I remember being huge with my first, but my goodness it sure feels like I am a lot more worn out and sore this time.
My doc hasnt said anything about the vaccine.. I wonder if he will? I dont have my GD test until the 15th.. just the drink, and I hope I pass. What symptoms would I notice if I had it?


----------



## Allie84

Hi Lucky!!! I don't know what symptoms you would have because I have had no symptoms, didn't even feel sick after the glucose drink yesterday.....

and I failed it!!! :( My blood sugar was 139, and the cut off was 135. I have to go in tomorrow for the 3 hour test. Waaah! I'm feeling sorry for myself now.


----------



## luckyalready

Oh man!! Allie! That sucks.. Im sorry.. but you know what? Thats so close that you might not fail it? My sister said she failed the glucose test by 2 points with her last pregnancy and she begged to retake it .. so a week later, she retook it and was normal. So? Maybe you are okay.
I fear it because I gained so much weight within the first 12 weeks.. 21 pounds to be exact. OMG right? It was because I was on a hardcare low carb diet and exercise before getting pregnant.. and we got pregnant on vacation, so I let myself go right off the bat.. Since, Ive only been gaining 1 or 2 pounds a month..so it slowed down a lot, but I know they say its a higher risk for over weight people. I would def be considered over weight. Im only 5'2 and Im at 175!! Yikes.


----------



## BumpHope123

Oh Allie, sorry to hear you failed the one hour. My cutoff was 130 and I got a 129 but then still ended up failing all three parts of the three hour. :( On the other hand, I have a friend who failed the one hour with a 180 and then passed the the three hour. So keep your hopes up! 

Lucky, I think one of the problems with GD is that most people don't know they have it until they test...so not sure u would necessarily have any symptoms. 

I am trying to be positive about it...at least I know now that I have it and can take steps to keep baby healthy. So far I'm doing well with the diet changes. :)


----------



## Allie84

Aww thanks BumpHope. It's so disheartening to get those results, though, isn't it? I just burst into tears!!

Did you fast before your 3 hour and for how long? She told me to 'fast tonight' for tomorrow but didn't tell me for how long. I stopped eating around 8 so it should be like an 11 hour fast?


----------



## BumpHope123

Yeah so the lab told me they wanted me to fast for 12 hours but I have read mixed things online. I have read anything from 8-14 hours online...so I guess 12 hrs was reasonable as is was smack in the middle of that range. It is definitely disheartening and I went through feeling guilty too but again, at least there is something you can try to do to control it if it comes back positive. I'll keep my fingers crossed for u though! Take some reading material to get u through the three hours. Oh and also, they say you shouldn't be too active during the three hours either (like walking around the building a lot or leaving to kill time) bc it can skew the results.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks BumpHope. I am at the hospital now. It ended up being a 12 hour fast which seems like a happy medium. I'm just sitting here like a lump now...I want to walk but don't want it to falsly lower my results. If I have GD, I'd really rather just know! I got a peek at my fasting level and it was 86. I think the cutoff for that is 95 so I'm already hovering quite high. Oh, well.


----------



## BumpHope123

Good luck! :hugs: My fasting was 93. But really, I think the numbers can be so erratic! Last night after dinner I got an 86 (and I had enough food and carbs) and I thought the machine was broken. :D So I redid it right then and there and got an 89. :wacko: Normally I get in the 120's after lunch and dinner.


----------



## Allie84

It sounds like yours is really well controlled! Are you getting extra appointments or extra scans at all? I called and told my mom what was happening and the first thing she started talking about was me getting a C-Section if the baby was too large. Gee, thanks mom! :wacko:


----------



## BumpHope123

Aw, that is precisely why I am not telling the folks on either side...at least not any time soon! I just can't take the comments...i find every thing offensive these days! :hehe: yes, there will be another formal ultrasound (like the 20 week one) at the end of October. I met with the midwife last wed just bc I already had that Appt scheduled but I will also meet with a dr. Next thurs to go over my glucose numbers that I have been keeping track of. And then I have appts every two weeks, but that was already a part of normal pregnancy procedures. However, if my number ever goes above 200'or if I have a high over135 for three days in a row, I have to call them right away. Also, the MW said that if i am able to control it without meds, they would still not let me go past 40 weeks and would most likely schedule an induction between 39-40wks. Ugh. I really hope it doesn't come to that as I've heard labor pain can be much worse on pitocin. But I suppose it's still a better option that a csection. We saw a full on video of a csection at the childbirth class and now I really wish I hadn't seen that...ignorance can really be bliss sometimes. :wacko:


----------



## Melissa29

Just wanted to pop in and say hi. It has been a long time since I have been on here. Hope everyone is doing well. I am fine but seem more emotional in the last week. It could be because my husband is gone on a hunting trip though. I went back to work a couple weeks ago- blah. Oh well...at least I have maternity leave to look forward too :)


----------



## Allie84

Hi Melissa! :wave: How are you feeling? I'm pretty emotional these days as well. 


Quick update on my 3 hour test...I failed it! I passed the fasting and the first blood draw and failed the final two blood draws. :( I meet with a dietician on Wednesday...in the meantime I'm on my own this weekend and hope I'm doing okay. I'm not getting any extra appointments yet but the nurse told me I will be getting a biophysical profile done and coming in for non-stress tests starting at 32 weeks. At least I'll be getting well monitored. I just feel bad for my little baby, hopefully I haven't done any damage so far.


----------



## Robyn321

Hi everyone! I'm waiting on my glucose results at the moment - don't think I'll know until the beginning of next week. I only did the 3 hour test (maybe because I have twins??) and felt horrid after the drink...actually fell asleep while waiting. I'm also on extra iron tablets as they found out I was anaemic - that was a surprise, given that my prenatal vitamin includes iron and I eat a fair amount of red meat etc. 

My back is killing me! (This is part of the reason I've been away so long, it hurts to to sit in front of the computer.) I'm going for a massage tomorrow but am slowly resigning myself to spending a large part of the day lying down. I've had a lot of pain on my left side over the past 14 weeks and now stretchmarks have appeared there so I'm guessing babies are liking to lie on that side. 

We start antenatal classes tomorrow - can't wait, I feel very uninformed about the birth right now...


----------



## BumpHope123

Hi girls! :wave: 

How is everyone doing these days? I have been super emotional too. DH can really get on my nerves and send me bawling these days with something as simple as a comment! 
We are back from our little vacation...the baby shower turned out great and we had a relaxing time. :) I really can't believe how little time is left now before baby's arrival!! So much left to do, so little time!


----------



## Allie84

Hello everyone!! :wave: How is everyone feeling?

BumpHope, I've been keeping up with you on the GD thread which is nice. :) I'm glad you had a good vacay and shower!!

AFM, my shower is in two week on the 24th. My mom is doing it....it seems crazy, I can't believe how fast time is going! 

I think I've been pretty emotional as well. And my pelvic pain is bugging me daily now when I move around but my doc just says it's round ligament pain. I'm pretty sure it's pelvic girdle pain or SPD though! It hurts to walk for very long and the pain is RIGHT in my groin and under my bump. I haven't been sleeping very well either because it hurts to roll over. I also get restless legs before bed. And heartburn in the night! And constipation. Sorry for my long list of aches and pains....in many ways I'm feeling really good. 

The GD diagnosis has sucked. I'm looking forward to my appt on Weds as it will be my first appt since knowing I have it. 

We got our crib put together over the weekend. I'm wondering about crib mattresses...we got 'firm' but not 'ultra firm' and the 'firm' one seems really soft? The nursery is starting to come together, though. :happydance:


----------



## sparklebunny

Hey Allie!!

Sorry about the aches and pains! I'm the same! It takes me forever to get to sleep at night, and to top it off i've got a cold at the moment which sucks! I can't believe how fast time is flying! I hope your baby shower goes well, i have mine next month around the 16/17th:) I would get lots of advice on the mattress as they can be soooo expensive but worth it because they can last for ages !


----------



## Robyn321

Allie - I hear you on the pelvic pain and lack of sleep - it's so hard to move right now! At least my back seems to be getting better.

Well, I passed the 3 hour glucose test but went in for a checkup yesterday and they want me to take it AGAIN in a couple of weeks! I don't really get why, and can't say I'm looking forward to it - I found it made me feel awful last time.

Aww, baby showers. Am beginning to wish they were a UK tradition too....


----------



## BumpHope123

I'm in the same boat girls...can't sleep again! The insomnia is back. Except now it's accompanied by total discomfort, leg and hip pain, stuffy nose, and getting up twice a night to pee (before for the most part, I only got up once a night to go to the bathroom), pelvic pain, and just general pain (can't even rotate from side to side without discomfort in my bump!). I'm starting to understand why people complain about the third trimester. But since it's still early on in the third trimester, I'm scared it's only going to get worse!! :wacko:

So last week after we returned from our vacation and shower, I was in a bit of a panic mode thinking of how much there is left to do and DH was so nonchalant about everything which only made me more panicky. But luckily, we managed to get a lot done around the house this weekend, finished putting together the baby's dresser, and even got a few more big things that we still needed. One being the car seat...babies r us is having a sale through this weekend where you can get 15% off on all car seats/travel systems. So we went there, knowing exactly which one we wanted and another customer came up to us and gave us a 25% off coupon she got, and wasn't going to use, from doing a trade in there. I love a good deal! :happydance: We also splurged on a leather recliner/rocker/swivel chair from macy's. That has really been our first and only splurge and I figure we can always use it as real furniture down the road and in the meantime, it will come in handy with the baby, especially if I need to sleep in her room, which I can totally see myself doing. Last night I figured out what clothes I have and still need for baby. Boy, you think you have a lot of stuff, but when you actually do an 'inventory' of it all, some sizes have nothing in a certain category or don't have warm enough clothing. :dohh: 

Robyn - I think they want you to retake the glucose test because it gets harder for your body to manage sugars as the pregnancy progresses and being that you are having twins, it's probably just a safety precaution to make sure GD doesn't creep up. That stuff made me sick too, but hang in there, better to be on the safe side. :hugs:

Allie - I think when it comes to infant mattresses, you always want one that feels firm. Here is a good guide I read about mattresses (though we haven't bought one yet): https://www.babycenter.com/0_how-to-buy-a-crib-mattress_1479.bc


----------



## sparklebunny

@bumphope, the recliner sounds gorgeous! I really wanted something like that but i haven't seen any in England that i like! As for me, i've got the worst cold in the world at the moment. I had to leave work early :( I'm so UNCOMFORTABLE!! SO now at night, i sneeze, which makes me get up and pee, then i yawn which makes me cough, which makes me sneeze , which makes me get up and pee......and so it goes on! 

What are you girls most looking forward to doing/eating/drinking (!) after we finally give birth?

For me it's got to be Parma Ham, camembert cheese and red wine..YUM! You guys?


----------



## sparklebunny

@bumphope, the recliner sounds gorgeous! I really wanted something like that but i haven't seen any in England that i like! As for me, i've got the worst cold in the world at the moment. I had to leave work early :( I'm so UNCOMFORTABLE!! SO now at night, i sneeze, which makes me get up and pee, then i yawn which makes me cough, which makes me sneeze , which makes me get up and pee......and so it goes on! 

What are you girls most looking forward to doing/eating/drinking (!) after we finally give birth?

For me it's got to be Parma Ham, camembert cheese and red wine..YUM! You guys?


----------



## sparklebunny

Oooops! SO goood i posted it twice! :blush:


----------



## BumpHope123

Aw Sparkle, sorry to hear you are so uncomfortable. I feel gross as well...I'm always hot (pre-pregnancy I was always cold!) and for the past few days I cannot breathe through my nose! :wacko: UGH! I hate breathing through my mouth!! As for food...boy oh boy, I'm looking forward to eating so many things. The GD really limits me on all the stuff I would love to shove down my throat right about now. I definitely miss my sweets since getting GD but I also can't wait to be able to eat whatever cheese I want too. I told DH the other day that he'd better have a snickers candy bar and reeses peanut butter cups ready for me at the hospital after I give birth. :haha: I would love a glass of wine too or a margarita! But I think it will be a while after giving birth before I get back into enjoying an occasional drink because I think alcohol can get into your breast milk so if you want to drink it, you have to time it so that it's out of your system before you breastfeed. Or I guess you could pump before drinking alcohol so you don't have to wait for it to get out of your system? :shrug:

For those of you who already have kids, do you pump breast milk? If so, how soon after birth can you do that? I think I read somewhere that the milk needs time to get established but not sure how long that would be. I guess this is a good question for the instructor at the breastfeeding class I'll be taking in a few weeks. :winkwink:


----------



## sparklebunny

LOL! I know what you mean about the cheese!!

Yeah you're right, i think we'll have to wait for that first drink! You do as far as i remember have to wait for the milk to get established. I've got my eyes on a double breast pump this time, and definitely an electric one!


----------



## BumpHope123

My cousin lent me her Medela Lactina pump, she swears by it. I'll just have to buy a new kit for it. I am so grateful for all the hand-me-downs because I most likely would not splurge on a pricey pump. Hope your cold is getting better, Sparkle!


----------



## sparklebunny

Urrrghhh, this cold has actually got worse :( Didn't think it was possible, i'm already sick of gargling salt water and drinking honey and lemon! I'm hibernating at my mums while OH is at work, probably going to have to take tomorrow off as well.....


----------



## Sarah12

Hello girls. 

Back from my holiday in Portugal and it was luuuuurrrvely. Just so relaxing. We ddidnt do much - just hung out at our villa and in the pool. It was in the middle of nowehere so very peaceful.. Really hot though - about 34c everyday so i spent most of the day in the shade. Oh I want to go back!!! 

No problems flying- I had a note form the docs but it wasnt checked once.. Oh I'll tell you what was good.. We were in a supermarket and queuing up to pay at the checkout and I got moved to the front of the queue as I was pregenant.. I hadnt seen the sign ut pregnant women and those with kids get fast tracked! How good is that! would never work over here! I got the train to work yesterday and no one offered me a seat. Was stood for 40mins!

We had a 4d scan on Monday.. It was incredible. I cant believe how clear it was and we also got a 10min DVD of it! Ive attached a scan pic for you! Now this may sound awful.. 

Question for UK girls - Ive not had a gestational diabetes test.. Have you girls all had one.. Do you know why you did? Im so unimpressed with my hospital and midwife.. i was just told not everyone gets one!


Sxx


PS- Sparkle - Hope your cold is getting better
For me I want to drink wine, eat goats cheese and go for a run! Im sure I'll have no energy for the latter though.. and probably also the wine!
 



Attached Files:







4D_30b.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 0









4D_4bJPG.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sparklebunny

:wave: hi ladies :)

Wow!! Sarah how cute is your baby!! Can't believe only 9/10 weeks to go! I'm so jealous of your time away. I'd kill for a holiday now! My cold is getting better :) thank god! 

Only 5 weeks til maternity leave starts! Bring it on!


----------



## Sarah12

I wonder which one of us will have baby first! So many people I know have been early.. I used to always think babies came late!!


----------



## Allie84

It might be me or BumpHope first as ladies with GD usually aren't allowed to go to term. :wacko: So in my head I'm telling myself I probably have 8 weeks left! WOW! 

Sparkle, I'm glad to hear you're feeling better. Sorry about the cold. :hugs:

I'm looking forward to eating everything sweet as soon as I can. :haha:

Sarah, wow, your vacation sounds amazing! Welcome back. AMAZING scan pic photos!! So clear and adorable! As for the the UK and GD testing, from my understanding it's not standard unless you are considered high risk for it with family history or something. 

I can't believe we are all at/approaching 30 weeks. I told hubby last night 'I'm out of the 20s already. Ahhh!' It's just flown by and for som reason saying 30 weeks just sounds so very pregnant!


----------



## luckyalready

Hey girls!! Well, I failed my first GD test.. I have to go in for the 3 hours test next week. Ugh.
My blood sugar was SUPER high .. 205!! Omg right? Well, the day before was my birthday.. the nurse asked me what I had for dinner the night before and I told her a Maple Butter Blondie at Applebees.. and she said, oh okay thats what you had for desert? I said.. um no for dessert I had a slice of birthday cake!! AH! I guess I went a little over board on sweets ... but I wonder if I do have GD ? I ate the cake about 12 hours before I took the test.
I will keep you girls updated.. ugh :(


----------



## Allie84

Hi Lucky! If you have it, I promise it's really scary at first but is pretty manageable! I've been dealing with it for 2 weeks now and I'm definitely getting the hang of it. BUT it could very well have been those desserts messing with you (sounds tasty though) and it seems like a lot of people who fail the one hour pass the three hour...actually, I heard 1 in 5 women fail the first test and only 1 in 10 fail the 3 hour GTT. :hugs: Do you know how you're measuring? Has your fundal height been ahead?


----------



## luckyalready

Allie, to be honest I havent been measured for fundal height at all this pregnancy. The past 3 appointments I have had an ultrasound so that we could see my baby girls face. All three times she had her hands and cord in front of her face.. and he even said we can look at her again on the next appt, which is on the 29th. So, because the appts have just basically been ultrasound appts, he has checked much of anything else, other than the GD thing of course.


----------



## BumpHope123

Lucky - good luck with your GD test! Like Allie said, even if it comes back positive, it is saddening at first but definitely gets much easier to cope with after a few weeks of getting used to the "diet". Also, I would think that if you were getting ultrasounds, the dr. would have measured the baby then so maybe that's why he didn't check your fundal height? He didn't say anything at all about the size of the baby during the ultrasounds? I feel like sometimes if we don't specifically ask, they do things like measurements and don't bother to tell us if everything looks fine. 

Welcome back, Sarah! :wave:

Girls, I can hardly contain my excitement for baby's arrival! I wish November would hurry up and get here already! :haha:


----------



## Allie84

lucky, I agree with bumphope that he must have been measuring baby via u/s. When is your GTT and when do you get the results?

bumphope, I know, it's getting crazily close. It feels weird to be in the 30 weeks already! :happydance:

How is everyone feeling this week?


----------



## luckyalready

Good to know girls.. I love my doctor but he is kind of a quick, in and out kind of guy and doesnt say many important things, unless I specifically ask. My hospital is weird because I can just go into the lab and do the test any time I get a chance. So I am going in tomorrow morning. I have no idea how long it will take for them to get back the results to me. I wanted cereal SOOOO bad a few minutes ago.. but I had a little popcorn instead.. I dont want a repeat of what happened before. No more sugar or anything else to eat tonight.. Im off to bed soon. I will keep you girls updated.
As far as how Ive been feeling Allie, pretty good, but lots of crotch pressure lately! lol.. and its getting less and less comfortable to sleep.. arg. How are you doing?


----------



## Allie84

I've been feeling pretty good in general but tonight I'm feeling rather uncomfortable if I'm honest! My bump went all tight and hard after shopping and hasn't really gone soft again all evening...not thinking it's BH because it's kind of constant. TMI but I had some tummy cramps as well but went to the bathroom (finally haha) and those are now gone...so maybe the tightness was my stomach. 

I don't get crotch pressure, lucky, but I do get crotch pain which doctors say is pelvic pain and i should see a chiropractor or take tylenol. It's weird having pain so low down...and it's only when I walk or move around. Is yours only with movement as well?

Good luck for tomorrow! I got my results the same day as the 3 hour so hopefully you will as well. I was glad to just know because I hate waiting! 

Yeah, I find with doctors you have to ask questions to keep them in the room haha. At least that's pretty much been my experience so far! 

So, does everyone have some names picked out yet? We are _pretty_ sure our wee guy is going to called Alistair but we are still choosing the spelling....Alistair, Alastair or Alasdair? Pronounced Al-ist-er.


----------



## Robyn321

Second 3-hour glucose test arranged for this sat - ugh. How did yours go lucky? I usually have u/s at my appts too and they measure the babies then, so don't worry about the fundal height thing.

Our changing table/dresser has arrived! It should be assembled later today.

Had a teeny tiny bit of spotting over the weekend, so am now on bedrest - it seems to have calmed down. Bless my dr - we paged him on Sunday night to ask what to do!


----------



## Allie84

Did he say why he put you on bedrest Robyn? I've had brown spotting 3 times (3 different days) since 19 weeks and always call and they always tell me it's no big deal unless it's 'like a period.' I could be growing a second head and my doctors would tell me not to worry or come in, though. They are relaxed to the extreme. 

YAY for changing table and dresser! Good luck on Saturday. :hugs: Did you fail the first time you did the 3 hour? I can't remember if you said.


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Girls,

I cant believe how many of you have had problems with GD test. Makes me worried that ive not even been tested. 

We cleared out the room that is going to be the nursery at the weekend. Im now looking out for a changing table with drawers, cotbed and wardrobe set ( Wardrobe to out my clothes in!!) . Wheres your furniture from Robyn? 

We got our pram last week. So excited. I keep pushing a teddybear round the house!! 

We're doing rubbish on the names front. We narrowed it down to 3 girls and 2 boys names but now not sure about any of them!

Sxxx


----------



## Cherryhrf

Hi Everyone, have been on the third tri forum but not visited here for a long time. 

I have read back a few pages and seems like a lot of you have GD. Its not a standard test in the UK, they just check for sugar in your urine. I've been measuring big for my dates @ 23 weeks my consultant insisted I was 26 weeks and I had my 28 week appointment @ 29+5 and measured 34 weeks. I'm really concerned now as I have had big babies but never measured big before. Midwife didn't seem concerned and just told me to not eat sugary things between meals as it goes straight to baby. I've seen thread on BNB where people who measure big especially 4 weeks have been sent for growth scans but no such thing for me.

Anyway apart from the measuring big everythings ticking along fine, boys are back at school and I have the house to myself, not getting much done because I'm carrying an elephant but little jobs at a time. OH has started the nursery, floor down and I have ordered lots of accessories to go in there. Can't wait for it all to come together. We have boxes of baby things in every room at the moment. My pram is still in the box and I am dying to take it out and play but I know the boys will mess around with it so I'm resisting temptation. The boys love my birthing ball which I pumped up yesterday. I was hoping it would get rid of my back ache and ease my pelvis but I'm not sure if its going to work. 

I'm off on a weekend break to Majorca for our Anniversary in a weeks time. We booked it after last years trip as we enjoyed it so much, little did we know I would be pregnant. Looking forward to it, leaving the boys with Grandparents. Hope I can get on the flight though. Sarah interesting to hear they didn't ask for your fit to fly cert. I have flown at 27 weeks in first pregnancy and at 32 weeks in 2nd and have never had a certificate (1st time doctor refused to give me one because he couldn't be sure I would not go into labour, think he was covering his backside.) 2nd time didn't bother and this time I'm not going to bother. I'll just wear baggy clothes and look fat!


----------



## BumpHope123

Sarah12 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> We got our pram last week. So excited. I keep pushing a teddybear round the house!!
> 
> Sxxx

:rofl:

We got our swing yesterday and I wanted to put it together and try it out. Hehe. But I refrained. It is so tempting to unpack all the baby stuff! :winkwink: 

Cherry - Hope you enjoy your weekend getaway! 
We have been wanting to take a babymoon somewhere within driving distance (I just can't handle planes any more) but haven't gotten around to planning anything. :(

Robyn - How long do you have to be on bedrest? Glad to hear that your spotting was short-lived. :hugs:

Allie - We have a neighbor named Allister (not sure how he spells it; he is from the UK). I like that it is unique...or at least, I had never heard of it before we met our neighbor. :) We have one name we are most likely going to name our girl unless our friends/family give us a suggestion we like better. But thus far, we haven't liked any suggestions better. I want to get wooden letters of her name for the nursery, but am nervous to do it ahead of time just in case we change our minds (though it's not likely to happen). 

We had our infant care class last night. It was good, but like our child birth class, everyone there was due well before me and looked like skinny minnies! WTH?! How do these women stay so skinny when they are about to pop?!? I haven't gained a lot, weight-wise, but I was already a bit overweight to begin with and have gained all my pregnancy weight in my chest and belly. My stomach has definitely grown in leaps and bounds in the past month. I can't imagine it getting bigger...I am bumping it into things left and right! :blush:

Can't wait to see everyone's nursery pics once they are done!!


----------



## luckyalready

Hi Girls! I passed my 3 hour GD Test!!! Phew!!! I was worried!! The test was miserable though.. gees I either wanted to puke or sleep after that gross drink. I didnt realize it would be TWICE as sweet as the first drink.. yikes. I never even got a sugar high, I drank it.. my baby went crazy then I got so tired I couldnt even handle myself.. I literally snuck out to my car and took a nap til the hour passed so I could be tested again! lol
Allie, Allister is so cute! I love it! Maybe a cool spelling would be Alastar .. I like that it has "star" in it. 
We have our name picked out, and have had it for quite some time.. we havent told anyone yet - we are keeping it a secret to our family and friends.. I get so silly with names, I just dont want anyone else to use them!! lol My daughters name is Macartney.. and we call her Macy.. to most people I introduce her as Macy, that way they dont tell every pregnant girl they know of a cool new name they heard! LOL. Silly I know. anyway, I better get my butt to bed.. My 2nd trimester energy is long gone.. all I think about is sleeping and more sleeping.. and in between, a few naps :) LOL


----------



## Robyn321

The spotting was bright red so I think that's why the dr put me on bedrest - if it was brown I don't think they would have bothered! It's been fine since Sunday night and babies are kicking away so am going to go to my antenatal class tonight, although I may skip bouncing around on the birthing balls!

I actually passed my first 3 hour glucose test but they're still making me take it again! Apparently it's because I'm carrying twins. Not looking forward to it...

We originally planned to get our changing table from mothercare (they have some that you can convert from a changing table to a dresser as baby gets older) but when I went to order it the wait was 4 -6 months to ship to Hong Kong - am I seriously supposed to order these things at 3 months?? So in the end I got an Italian brand. I did get the moses baskets from mothercare though - they are so cute! Our cots will probably be from mamas and papas, although we're going to wait a little while to get those. 

You're all doing way better than us on names - we don't even have a shortlist yet! Still going through the books...


----------



## Melissa29

Allie-How was your shower? I have to wait until Oct 22 for mine. It gives me something to look forward to. It will be close enough to the birth that I can wash the items right away and put them away. 

I didn't have any problems with the glucose test. I did however find out that I am anemic so I have to take iron along with my prenatal. 

I have gained about 20 lbs and feel like my stomach is going to rip open. I am measuring right on and that doctor is happy with my growth so far. I am sick of people telling me that I am so small and don't look like I am 30 weeks. I sure feel huge. Anyone else sick of other people's comments?

US ladies- are you working until labor?


----------



## Sarah12

4.40am here and insomnia!!! Been awake since 2.30! Ahhhhh!

I'd like friends to say I look small. I keep being told I look huge and it's making me feel like a frump! 

Baby is so lovely and active these days- lots of foot pushes where u can really see the belly being pushed out! Hurts at times but I love it! 

No others news from me! Starting toget stressed we've no names!!

S x


----------



## sparklebunny

Sarah, i'm so with you on the insomnia! And when i am ready to sleep, i'm so uncomfortable it seems pointless!


----------



## luckyalready

Im sick of the comments too.. People keep saying "you sure there isnt two in there?" Ugh. And also.. Im sick of people asking me if Im "done?" "ready to get that baby out yet?" .. Although Id love to be comfortable again, and sleep normal, and not have to pee a hundred times a day.. um no, Im not ready..because my baby isnt ready!! Id understand that question if I was over due.. but come on people!
Ok enough of my rant! LOL! Im so excited, my Mother In Law bought the crib..and I she also gave us a really pretty armoire .. the crib is black - https://www.wayfair.com/Creations-B...Antique-Black-CBJ1088.html?refid=FR49-CBJ1088 ... I know it was an expensive one, but I really wanted a nice bed that will last her until she moves out!! lol :)
and we just picked up the armoire yesterday, so I washed it and added a few things to the top.. Not sure if I will paint it to match the crib, or if it will be okay to have black and white in the same room, seeing as we are doing a zebra print and pink theme?
 



Attached Files:







dresser.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Allie84

Cherry, have fun in Mallorja!! 

Bumphope, if you're measuring normally than it's just the way you're carrying it over these other women in your class...I've been told I'm all bump and I'm happy with that...but like you am unsure how it's going to grow bigger when the wee guy is already kicking up near my boobs!

We got little wooden letters for the nursery for Alistair even though we're not sure of the spelling yet haha. I love the idea of having his name up on the wall...but we're keeping his name a secret from everyone. 

Robyn, I hope the bedrest isn't going too badly and you're not too bored! :hugs:

Melissa, yes, I'm sick of the comments! Even though I'm measuring right on I've been told I look small, or it's all bump and I'm losing weight other places (hearing that freaks me out that I'm not providing nutrients to the baby, etc). 

Sarah, I have been getting insomnia as well. UGH! For me it's waking up in the middle of the night and not falling back asleep. I kind of make it worse for myself because when I get up to go to the bathroom I wait to feel the baby when I lay back down and if he's sleeping or something i lay for there ages until he moves and I end up getting too awake. And some nights it's heartburn, or an achey growing bump, etc. 

Hehe I've had some of the super pushes from baby as well. The other day he was moving my plate that I was resting on me to eat! So funny. I get so many strange movements...really high up as well, I feel like he's near my boobs already.


----------



## Allie84

Great crib lucky! And cute armoire. Hmmm trying to think about the colors going together or not. I think they could certainly go as is with the nursery theme being zebra. What color(s) is he wall going to be?


----------



## sparklebunny

I love your crib Lucky!!! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## BumpHope123

Hope everyone had a nice weekend! 

Allie - I am definitely all bump, but measuring right on track. I have also lost a little weight in my arms and my pants still fit around my legs with plenty of space. I still wear some of my prepregnancy pants with the belly band. Though I find that they don't stay up as well with the belly band now that my bump is huge. Oh well, I'm not going to worry about losing weight in other areas...in fact, I'm pretty happy about it! I figure I've been eating healthy most of my pregnancy (minus about a month and a half in the second trimester when all I craved were sweets and carbs), especially now with the GD! 

I have massive stomach movement when the baby moves, which is pretty much all the time. Last Thursday her movement slowed down and Friday was even worse. I can normally count 10 kicks in less than 10 minutes throughout the day. But by Friday, it took me 50 minutes and the kicks/movement were so light. So I called L&D and they told me to come in for some fetal monitoring if I was concerned, which obviously I was. Everything looked fine with baby and the dr. also checked out my amniotic fluid via ultrasound so we got a glimpse of how big and developed she looks now. Amazing!! We also found out that she is head down and most likely won't change positions now. :happydance: I was worried she was transverse because of the areas I feel her movement in, but turns out I have been feeling her little bum making all those stomach spasms, and not her legs. 

I have not had a proper night's sleep in ages. Last night was a record for me...4 times getting up to pee. :wacko: It is such a production just getting out of bed...sometimes I wonder if it would just be easier to sleep on the toilet. :haha:


----------



## luckyalready

Thanks so much girls! I think Im going to wait for the crib to come before I do any changes.. then maybe I might just change the knobs on the armoire to black, or even zebra. The walls arent going to change.. we just built on to the house and are planning to sell next year, so Im not making any big changes to it.

Bump - I had a record 4 times the other night too.. ugh!! Actually, today has been AWFUL. I went, and literally walked down my hallway.. and thought, omg?? did I not pee? because I have to go again.. and sure enough, I had to go again!


----------



## Robyn321

I am loving that armoire lucky - it's gorgeous! Am seriously considering whether we can fit one into our nursery- I love that it's got hanging space built in.

I've just come out of hospital - started having contractions and feeling pressure so was rushed in and had to stay for a few days. But everything settled although both the babies suddenly turned head down (and my girl is very low) - which explains that pressure I'd been feeling - a natural birth may actually be a possibility for me now! And I've been downgraded to 'rest' rather than 'bedrest' which is much nicer.

I also have huge belly movements when the babies move - they get particularly excited when I lie on my side...


----------



## desiwannabmom

Hello all,
I really missed you all! I didn't get caught up on ALL the messages but read that some of you have GD. That sucks! Hang in there!

Updates from me are we are frantically getting the room ready. DH finally painted the room - we have three walls a pale green and one wall an orange. He wants to do decals/mural stick-on thingies on the Orange wall. That is the wall that is going to be where the cribs gonna be at. We still have to assemble the Changing table but I am waiting for the room to get done to tackle that. I bought a really nice wooden rocking chair/ottoman thingie off of Craigslist but I threw away the cushions. I am looking for some fabric to make my own cushions for it. It is going to be a long project - my first ever with cushions. I made a reversible crib skirt for the crib and I have some fabric to make the sheets. Lots of little projects here and there. 

My baby shower is on Oct 22 and it is going to be a traditional Indian shower. I also had a surprise group shower (for four of us) back in August. It was just a small one. I have my office shower on Oct 19!! Bumphope - Do you do traditional showers? Also, I think I read that you have a name picked out. We still don't have one yet...makes me feel so unprepared!!

We also had our Childbirth class a couple of weeks ago and we had 16 couples in class and 14 were going to have GIRLS!! We have the breastfeeding class and a newborn class next week and we will be done with classes. Other than that, I have my 31 week appt today! I feel so unprepared for the appointment today..I only have 2 questions..usually I have a bunch!! 

I also had a question for you all - what kind of crib mattress are you buying?? I am just overwhelmed by the choices, price range, firmness blah blah blah....


----------



## luckyalready

Robyn! So happy you are now on just rest! :) Oh my, having one baby is so exciting.. but two! Oh wow, that is just the coolest thing ever. I have always wanted twins. 
Desi, Dont worry, you will find the time to get the things done.. and if you have the baby before then, its okay - you will still be able to accomplish it all! I started feeling the same yesterday.. not that I couldnt do it, but that, OMG.. I have 60 days left and so much to do! So I got busy and started with more decorating. Today I put in the first load of laundry :) As far as the mattress goes... with my first daughter, I just went middle of the road.. not the cheapest, but not the most expensive.. just got a seeley firm. She still has it in her toddler bed and has always been the best sleeper. Not sure if it had anything to do with the mattress though :)


----------



## BumpHope123

Yay, Robyn! Glad to hear babies are head down and you are just on rest now! :hugs:

Welcome back, Desi! :wave:
Don't worry about not feeling prepared, you'll get there! My goal is to have everything ready by the end of October...eeks! I'm scared of delivering early and not having everything together so I figured I'd give myself an early deadline. We did wall decals too a few weeks ago...so much fun putting them up! Didn't you have a few names that you liked? Are those out? Yes, I had a traditional Indian ceremony (which only lasted about 20 minutes or so and we do it in the 7th month) at the shower, followed by more of an American shower with all the games and cake and whatnot. We have an owl theme in the nursery and my SIL continued that theme at the shower. It turned out really nice. I was nervous about wearing a sari over my bump (and it sliding down) since my sari was a bit heavy, but that turned out well too. :) That is nice that you get so many showers! As far as mattresses go, I think as long as you get one that is firm (and actually feels firm too) you should be okay. We haven't quite picked ours out yet...trying to decide between a regular one and a soy one, but we are going to go middle of the road price-wise.


----------



## desiwannabmom

BumpHope,
I had a couple of names but then I think they may be out....I am not sure yet..

I think my Indian ceremony might last about the same about 30-40 min and then we have the games, cake etc too. My friends who are throwing the shower and letting me be part of the planning too and that is fun! We made invitations last week and are now planning the decorations. 

Yes, I guess firm is the key. I am having do mattress shop online since local stores don't have anything really firm and I am having to rely on online reviews...which is scary!!


----------



## Allie84

BumpHope, that must have been scary but I'm glad you got that extra ressurance! My doc assures me that the babies can be crazy active one day and lazy the next and as long as you are feeling movement it's okay if it changes. She said they're only human and influenced by so many things like how active we are, what we eat, our bowel sounds ,etc. 

Cool you know baby is head down. I got shown his position at my appt today actually and he is head down, butt off to my right. 

Welcome back Desi! We got a crib mattress from Target but I think we're returning it. BumpHope posted a link to a mattress guide and though ours was 'firm' it didn't have the suggested amount of coils, we we're back to square one. 

Robyn, so glad you are off best rest and just on rest!! :happydance: YAY for head down babies. I bet you are Isi will be our first to give birth as twins don't generally go to term, right? Glad you're feeling better! 

I had my OB appt today and I'm measuring slightly ahead at 33 weeks. I go in for an u/s and BPP on Monday due to the GD so I'll have a more accurate reading then. 

I can't believe how close it all is for us!


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi Ladies!!:wave:

@Desi, great to hear from you!
@Robyn, glad to hear you're on rest now, not bedrest :)

My LO is head down too! :dance: I guess that makes nearly all of us! I'm ready to burst you guys! I feel like i've been pg forever...aaaaarrrggghh! I cannot wait to see my 'LO! We're gonna buy all the furniture this weekend! And I go on maternity leave on Friday, thank god! I'm measuring 34/35 weeks! So the midwife suggested i finish earlier....is anyone else waddling??!! :rofl:


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - So funny that you mentioned the word 'lazy' because when the doctor walked in, he said, "so we're dealing with a lazy baby today?" I don't know why, but that word just struck me as a funny thing to say. :) I was happy to get the reassurance like you said. The nurse and dr also told me several times that it was good to come in and get it checked out any time I have any concerns, which is pretty much always, especially now that GD is a factor. Did you have an ultrasound today? Just wondering if they were able to feel the baby and tell how he was positioned or if they saw him. My girl's bum is off to the right too, must be a popular position. :winkwink: So now they ARE giving you a BPP?? Is it just because you are measuring ahead or did you finally knock some sense into them with your requests for one? I have a dr's appointment tomorrow...interested in seeing what this dr says (she's the one I like and will be seeing from now on) since I haven't seen her since before I had the GD diagnosis...and since the MW and last dr I saw both said conflicting things about induction/going full-term with GD. :dohh:


----------



## Allie84

BumpHope, I didn't get an u/s today, but she was able to tell me baby's position by feeling around and poking and prodding at my bump. Yes, now they ARE going to give a BPP and U/S next week...but only because I pretty much begged! I actually mentioned BnB and said that most people I know get extra scans, even if they are diet controlled (whereas here they treat me like a normal pregnancy). She got a little annoyed at me but then said if that's what I want, that's what I can get and I was just like THANK YOU! I just need the reassurance, like you said! She told I could pick between twice weekly NSTs or do BPP every week or every other week depending, and I went with that choice. 

Sparkle, ooh, enjoy maternity leave! I am indeed waddling lol.


----------



## BumpHope123

Oh that's great, Allie! :happydance: Finally, your requests paid off! That is crappy though that she had to get annoyed with you over it. Wth? I didn't have the option of BPP, which if my understanding is correct, include the fetal monitoring/NST plus an ultrasound. I think what I'm getting is just going to be the fetal monitoring/NST twice a week. One ultrasound is scheduled at 36 weeks. But I was happy to get anything! Between those and the regular dr. appts, there are some weeks when I'll be going in three times. :dohh:


----------



## desiwannabmom

So it sounds like ladies who have GD have extra monitoring? Will they let you go full 40 weeks?

I had a dr. appt yesterday and when the dr. put the doppler on my tummy, LO just went to the opposite direction and vice versa. My dr. just started laughing....I have never seen her laugh so much :)! At the end of the appt, she said that she would now see me every two weeks but stupid scheduling people scheduled my appt like 3 weeks out. I had asked them about this a month ago and they said no problem. I guess all in all, I am getting one less appointment...which I guess is ok. I talked to my dr. about birth plan and what happens after birth in the hospital etc. If I go into labor during the 40th week my dr. is not going to be there and she will be on vacation. I would have really loved my dr. to be there so I am hoping I go late. She also said she would up until 2 weeks after my due date to induce me so that is Dec 9th. But she said she would need to make that decision based on how my cervix is doing.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
Can you tell me the name of the mattress you didn't like in Target. I ask because I am looking in Target too. I am looking at the Sealy natural rest crib mattress...


----------



## Allie84

I know, I can't believe how much I'll be at the hospital. Yesterday I was there for 2 hours in total for my appt (they are slow) and then 3 hours for childbirth classes last night. 5 hours! 

Desi, I don't think they'll let me go past 40 weeks for sure, but depending on size of baby I might not even be allowed to get to 40. Yesterday I learned if the u/s determine baby is over 9 lbs near term, I can just schedule a C-Section or induction. So I don't think I'm looking at a December baby, that's for sure! Maybe you'll have your baby before your doc leaves! 

That is so cute about the doppler, awww. My doc never leaves it on for very long.


----------



## Allie84

desiwannabmom said:


> Allie,
> Can you tell me the name of the mattress you didn't like in Target. I ask because I am looking in Target too. I am looking at the Sealy natural rest crib mattress...

The one we got is the Munchkin ComfortSafe Mattress in Firm (I just looked on the Target website and it got horrible reviews...should have looked at that first! :dohh:) Yeah, it's definitely not firm enough imo.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Thanks Allie. I think the Sealy Natural Rest and Sealy Ultra Rest both have 204 coils and they seem firm to touch. Still not sure thought. Ultra Rest was in Walmart, Natural Rest is only in Target online.


----------



## BumpHope123

So I'm back from the dr's. I love this dr! :) She is just so informative and agrees with with I want/don't want during delivery. Too bad I might not get her for the actual delivery! :dohh: But it seems that the dr's in the practice generally have the same view. Not getting to choose the delivery doctor is the one thing I really don't like about this health insurance we have have (we have to go with whoever is on call at the hospital). In any case, she was happy with my blood sugar numbers and said that if I continue to have good diet control and my 36 week ultrasound looks okay, then they will let me go full term, but not beyond my due date (they will induce on that day). If baby looks big during that ultrasound or there are any other issues going on, they will consider c-section or induction depending on the size/issues. But that they don't want to do those things too early either because baby's lungs are developing slower due to the GD. Also, as it turns out, at my twice weekly non-stress tests they WILL be doing ultrasounds to check the amniotic fluid. So happy to get to see baby more often...just wish it was under better circumstances.


----------



## Allie84

Do you think baby's lungs are still devleoping slower due to the GD even though your blood sugars are so good? I guess I'm kind of hoping as it's well controlled that we can avoid that complication? Maybe not, though. What have your blood sugars been like? I had a spike of 160 1 hr past eating which freaked me out...and I'm having a hard time staying under 110 at 2 hrs past eating (it's usually in the 114-120 range) but my OB says that's okay (even though dietician said 110). Also, my fasting numbers have been creeping up a bit into the 90s now and then.....can't help but wonder what's going on with baby and how he's taking all of this!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - My understanding was that yes, baby's lungs are developing a little slower even if the GD is controlled. My sugars have been pretty good. I had one high spike of 161 a few weeks ago at dinner but otherwise, I'm pretty good about not getting spikes (with the exception of the first week when I was on vacation and had a few 137's and one 151). Dr did ask what I ate to get the 161, but she didn't seem too concerned as I know what caused the spike. She also said the fasting numbers are the most important because those predict if the baby will be growing larger than normal. Though the dietician said to stay under 100 for fasting, the dr. today and the dr. i saw last time said to stay under 90, which I have been doing so she was happy with that too. And she said that what I'm eating at the night time snack will affect those fasting numbers so to keep up whatever I'm doing. If your fasting numbers are creeping up, maybe try to keep track of what snack you are eating the night before and adjust it...? All that being said, honestly I feel like we are doing all that we can at this point. So try not to stress out about things like the lungs developing slower because most women with GD give birth to perfectly healthy babies. And stress is only going to make the numbers spike even more. :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Thanks! Do you test at one hour or two? What kinds of snacks do you eat at night? I'm worrying I'm fasting too long...I eat dinner between 8-9, go to bed at midnight and then don't eat again until 9 am when I wake up (I work from home). Maybe I should eat at midnight, or go to sleep earlier and wake up earlier so I limit my fasting time?


----------



## BumpHope123

I test 1 hour after meals. My nutritionist said to not go more than 10 hours between your night time snack and breakfast, but there are plenty of days that I go longer than that without any issues. So you are not snacking at night before bed at all?? If not, I bet that's what's screwing with your fasting numbers. I won't go over two carb exchanges (and that's usually only if one of those exchanges is milk). I can do milk and cereal that has sliced almonds in it (measured out of course otherwise I would without a doubt eat too much), or I might do some crackers and cheese, or a skinny cow ice cream bar/fudgesicle with some almonds on the side, or fruit and cheese. Just make sure you are eating some protein with whatever it is you are eating.


----------



## BumpHope123

Oh, and just to clarify my milk comment...the reason I try to include it at night is because I'm not allowed to drink it in the AM (and can only have 1 carb exchange for my breakfast and AM snack). :blush: Nutritionist said milk and fruit are hard for the body to manage in the AM. I didn't care too much for that guidance but boy was she right. I can walk it off though so if I drink some chai in the AM I have to be careful with the amount and make sure I'm walking around for a while afterwards. But just so I don't miss out on milk, I make sure to drink some at night.


----------



## Allie84

Thank you so much for the tips! :hugs: I'm about to have a nighttime snack of milk (with a tiny bit of chocolate syrup to make it chocolate milk...I don't like plain milk). We'll see how that goes. My fasting numbers have been 95 the past few days so I hope it helps lower that. I kind of wish I was meant to test at 1 hour because I heard it's harder to stay within range at 1 hour...my 2 hour numbers are always in the 115-120 range like I said but I'm worrying I'm peaking at 160 at 1 hour each meal (as I was at 160 the only time I never checked it at 1 hour). BUT, if I just start being more concientious it should be okay! I've been kind of relaxed about my card exchanges for lunch and dinner to be honest, and guessing (oh, this is 1 carb, this must be 2, etc)rather than actually working everything out on paper like I should be. It's easier with snacks and breakfast as the food is usually fruit, oatmeal, cheese sticks, protein bars and other food that you don't have to guess with!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - Don't forget the protein. It will help your body release the sugar more slowly so your numbers don't spike. :hugs:


----------



## sparklebunny

Omg you guys! @Allie and bumphope, I've been reading your posts and was thinking how hard it must be for you guys to monitor everything and NOW....i'm gutted i was doing fine with sugars and gluose, until today when they checked :( I now have to do another 3 hour glucose test next week AnD a growth scan caus i'm measuring quite big.... i thought i'd got away with it but noooooo!


----------



## BumpHope123

Sparkle - keep your hopes up! There are plenty of people who fail the 1 hour test and pass the 3 hour one. :hugs: Honestly, at first I was pretty upset with the GD diagnosis but it is definitely manageable with diet and exercise for me and doesn't feel like such a chore anymore. I feel like I can still eat a little of everything and I feel so much healthier! I am, however, looking forward to indulging in a full-size candy bar and some carb-filled goodies after I give birth! :winkwink:


----------



## sparklebunny

Thanks bump! Thing is we only have the 3 hr test in UK and I passed that a month ago! They're making me do it again!?? Caus they found sugar in my urine today :(


----------



## Allie84

I've heard sugar in your urine can be common and for many reasons. For what it's worth I have GD and have never had sugar in my pee so far. It's all so random!! Good luck...you will most likely pass, and if you don't, like BumpHope said, it's really not too bad once you make some changes. I'm currently still learning how eat/what to eat, etc but I actually feel like I'm eating more when I take into account all of the snacking I'm doing. :dohh: Good luck with your test Sparkle. :hugs:

BumpHope, thanks for all of your advice. I'm going to try cereal that has fiber and protein in it tonight with my milk and see what that does. I've also eaten more carefully today than I have been this week (not as much guessing today, more playing it safe...that said I just had curly fries as I had a major craving...but I only ate half haha). I guess it's all trial and error!


----------



## desiwannabmom

BumpHope & Allie, You guys are making me feel guilty about not keeping track of what I eat. Even though I do not have GD, it is probably in my and the baby's best interest to eat healthy :D! I have been trying but it hard to do sometimes. So at my last appt, I had only gained 0.4 lbs in the last 4 weeks i.e. from 29-32. Dr. said it is ok since I am measuring correct but I wonder why the weight gain slowed down. I am also not eating as much as I ate in the second trimester. How is everyone doing with their weight gain? I gained about 20 lbs so far total since the beginning so overall I am in the normal range. I gained too much in the second tri I think.


----------



## Sarah12

HI girls. 

Desi - im the same - piled on the pounds in the 2nd tri but past 4 weeks hardly put any on. 

I had an annoying hospital appt last week. Arrived at the hospital at 1pm and at 3.30pm the receptiosist announced the doctor still hadnt turned up to clinic but was on their way! I was told id have naother 90min wait at least but managed to get a midwife to see me although still had to wait another 45 mins to see her! so over 3 hrs waiting to be seen! 

I had had my bloods taken at 28 week and was told if any problems with them they will call. Well that clearly didnt happen and the midwife told me last Tues that I was seriously anaemic and was only 1 point of needing a blood transfusion! Which explains why ive been so tired and out of breath! So im now on 3 iron drinks a day which have made me massively constiapted!! Not been for 6days now! Horrid! 

I just feel so fed up with the hospital. Waiting all that time and then finding out id been so anaemic for a month. Think its appauling! 

Anyway, on a positive we have got out nursey furniture- white with a wooden oine trim. hubby is painting the nursery this weekend- going for a light lemon colour and have a cute border to put up! 

Sxx


----------



## Allie84

Desi, I have gained 19 lbs so far which I'm happy with. I'm hoping not to gain over 25 though...but I think we're meant to gain 1/2 to 1 lb a week now? So with 7ish weeks left hopefully it will work out! 

Sarah, that is appalling! That wait time is awful, ugh. I'm so glad you're on iron shakes now and hopefully you'll feel much better soon. I was boderline anemic at 28 weeks as well and no one told me either (I had to look at my own blood results). They said they didn't tell me because it was borderline....well, I still want to know! :dohh: I started taking iron pills but I was constipated enough without them haha!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sarah,Allie,
My dr. suggested I start taking Iron at the very first appointment with her since I am primarily a vegetarian. I started taking Ferrous Sulphate everyday starting week 16 and my blood work at 28 weeks came back normal. Luckily I have not had a big constipation problem. I usually drink something warm/hot in the morning and that seems to do the trick w.r.t. constipation. Sorry for the TMI, just thought I would help out :)!


----------



## BumpHope123

Sarah - That is horrible of them! How can they just not tell you something so important?! I am always weary of the nurses/dr's saying they'll let me know if blood/urine work comes back with anything that is not normal. Luckily we get most of our test results online so I try to read them and then email the dr's office if I have questions or if something looks out of the normal range. Isn't that their job though?!?! I'm am anemic too this pregnancy...my normal levels are about 12.4 which is on the low but normal side so it doesn't take much to put me into the anemic category. I have been taking ferrous gluconate which is gentle on my stomach (and I tried all sorts of iron after my last miscarriage - at which point I was also on the verge of needing a blood transfusion). No constipation either. 6 days though...I feel for you! :wacko: I agree with Desi...warm drinks always seem to do the trick. :blush:

Desi - I am up 10lbs as of last Wednesday. All in my belly and chest. I think this GD diet has slowed down the weight gain but somehow my belly keeps growing. I am also sporting some unsightly stretch marks. :cry:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Bumphope,
Don't get started on the stretch marks!!!!!! I didn't notice them until this weekend because they are UNDER my belly sort of and I never looked in that direction. On Saturday I was trying to find some clothes that fit me and noticed in the side mirror that I had ugly ugly stretch marks. I made a comment to DH and he is like "you are just now noticing them?" ..poor guy he said I have had them for at least a month if not more..he didn't say anything :D!


----------



## BumpHope123

Omg Desi, that is hilarious that DH didn't say anything! :D Unfortunately for me, they are right across the widest part of my belly which is around my belly area...red AND white ones. UGH! I wish they were lower down where I couldn't see them. Consider yourself lucky. :winkwink:


----------



## desiwannabmom

BumpHope123 said:


> Omg Desi, that is hilarious that DH didn't say anything! :D Unfortunately for me, they are right across the widest part of my belly which is around my belly area...red AND white ones. UGH! I wish they were lower down where I couldn't see them. Consider yourself lucky. :winkwink:

I am sure when the baby comes out they will totally be where I can see them..:cry: Mine are red...all across the underside of my belly!!!!Right now I feel for the Dr. and DH who look at them haha :D!


----------



## Allie84

I just noticed a few of them the other day....under my belly, kind of purple ones, ugh! LOl @ your DH, Desi...mine has probably been noticing too and not saying anything.

I had my first biophysical profile and also a growth ultrasound today (which they will repeat in 4 weeks). I'm measuring normally, thank goodness! Well, I am measuring a week ahead according to the scan but that is still considered 'normal.' Little Alistair weights 4 lbs 10 oz by their estimates! He also passed the biophysical, which I will now be having weekly (instead of NSTs...I was able to choose which I preferred and I wasn't sure but I went with the BPP). We also got a few 3D images....sooooo cute. He looks like a chubby baby, it's so surreal.


----------



## desiwannabmom

How cute Allie. I am going to ask my Dr. at my appt in two weeks if I get another scan :(! I really really want to see her. Some friends here have gotten 3rd tri scans but that is because they either were measuring ahead/late and/or the baby was breach...but other wise they do not do any scans..I just wish they did one just to check on the baby :)!


----------



## Allie84

Oh, I know what you mean. I pretty much had to beg for this scan and that's even with gestational diabetes but I'm grateful I got it. It was just nice to get confirmation baby is head down, my cervix is long, etc, in addition to the reassurance from the growth scan and the BPP aspects. It just seemed like soooo long since I'd seen him at 19 weeks.


----------



## BumpHope123

Glad to hear baby is doing well Allie! Looking forward to my NST's and ultrasounds starting next week.

I feel like all the big stuff is done for the baby...with the exception of installing the car seat. Now just waiting for the next 8 weeks to pass by. :coffee: We got our pack n play, which has a bassinet and newborn napper and changing table, this weekend. The box was soooo damaged that we were afraid the pack n play would be damaged too so we ended up opening it all up to check it out...and then just ended up putting it together. So now it's ready to go, sitting by our bed, two months early. :haha:

Was thinking I'd do some baby laundry today or tomorrow but now I'm feeling rather lazy to get it started. :sleep:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Did you all start packing the hospital bag yet? DH is out on a work trip next week so I thought I would get that done since I don't need his help for that. If you have already packed, what "list" did you use?


----------



## Allie84

I'm not getting NSTs with my BPPs, BumpHope...just the u/s part. But I guess I can't complain (and they will add in the NST if the BPP u/s results aren't good). It took awhile for them to see my little man practice breathing this time, for instance, and he has to practice breath to get those 'points' (which he did in the end). 

Aww so cute you have the pack n play all ready! :thumbup: Ours is sitting in the trunk of our car in the box still hehe. Ours has the changing table and bassinet but no newborn napper. Sounds like a nice feature! 

I haven't started baby laundry yet, but I have put the clothes in the drawers by size already...just have to take them out again to wash them (I really just wanted to see what he had so far and organize it). I still have 3 bags of donated clothes from friends to sort through as well, though and it looks daunting.

Haven't thought of a hospital bag yet, Desi, so no idea about a list. If you come across a good one can you let us know?


----------



## BumpHope123

No, I haven't started packing it but we got a list during our child birth class, which took place at the hospital we will be delivering at. So we have an idea of what the hospital will and won't be providing and what we will need to bring. I'm going to wait on packing the hospital bag for the moment since I'll have more last minute stuff to pack (like toiletries and clothes that I use now) than anything else. I have watched some you tube videos on what people pack and honestly, it seems like people overpack soooo much! I'm going more of a minimalist route since the hospital will really have everything the baby will need. So I'll pack a going home outfit for baby (hospital is only 10 minutes from our house so she won't need much) and then things that will make labor and postpartum more comfortable. 

Allie - what exactly is a BPP then? I thought for a BPP they hook you up to the fetal monitors AND do an ultrasound? But it sounds like you are saying they only do an u/s...in which case, how do they monitor the breathing? It's all so confusing! :haha: My dr/hospital uses the term NST meaning they hook you up to the fetal monitors to monitor baby's movements/breathing/heart rate/contractions. And then the u/s checks if the amniotic fluid is at an okay level. I'm not expecting then to give measurements with the u/s that go with the NST since I have a formal one at 36 weeks. But who knows, I guess I'll see what all is involved in a week. :wacko:


----------



## BumpHope123

I like this list...it's pretty close to the hospital list I have. One thing that's not on this list though, that I think is a good idea to take, is a baby book for foot/hand prints.

https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregna...cklist-packing-a-hospital-bag.aspx?MsdVisit=1


----------



## Allie84

BumpHope123 said:


> Allie - what exactly is a BPP then? I thought for a BPP they hook you up to the fetal monitors AND do an ultrasound? But it sounds like you are saying they only do an u/s...in which case, how do they monitor the breathing? It's all so confusing! :haha: My dr/hospital uses the term NST meaning they hook you up to the fetal monitors to monitor baby's movements/breathing/heart rate/contractions. And then the u/s checks if the amniotic fluid is at an okay level. I'm not expecting then to give measurements with the u/s that go with the NST since I have a formal one at 36 weeks. But who knows, I guess I'll see what all is involved in a week. :wacko:

I was confused by this until I looked it up. :wacko: So a traditional BPP measures your baby on a score system out of 10. Using the u/s it's 2 points each for:
adequate movements (large and small movements),
muscle tone (flexing of hands, etc)
practice breathing (which is seen with an u/s watching baby's lungs)
amniotic fluid level,
and then 2 points for the NST

But my practice uses an 8 points system instead of a 10 points system and doesn't do the NST as well unless the other signs are not reassuring. 

I'm guessing this is because NSTs take a lot longer? :shrug: ETA: I think I had a formal u/s as well today though because they measured him, my cervix, looked at his organs, measured his heart rate, my placenta, etc...and was told I'd get that again in 4 weeks.

Great list! It looks like we'll need next to nothing for the baby, though I have been told to bring scratch mittens and nail clippers. But I think the hosp provides most things for the baby like diapers, creams, etc.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Good list Bumphope. I agree the Youtube ladies over do it. I mean we are not preparing for a nuclear disaster...just a baby. Baby book is a good idea. I am yet to purchase one. Where did you all get yours?


----------



## Allie84

I haven't gotten a baby book yet either. I'm trying to find one with a decent 'pregnancy' section as I feel this has been a really important part! Most of them just seem to have a few pages. I saw an actual pregnancy scrapbook at barnes and noble but I don't know if I remembe the past 7 months well enough to start from scratch haha.


----------



## BumpHope123

This is the memory book I'm getting: 

https://www.amazon.com/C-R-Gibson-L...s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1317746179&sr=1-2

This brand has some really cute ones if you just search "C.R. Gibson memory book". This one in particular matches my bedding set and owl theme and I like that it is expandable so I can add pages or plastic inserts to house things like her hospital band, etc. But they have regular bound memory books as well.


----------



## BumpHope123

So yesterday I spent an hour and a half cutting tags off of everything baby that needs to go in the wash. Took me forever! I didn't throw the stuff in the wash, but just left it piled up on the changing table and rocker so I could throw it in today. Then, DH came home, took one look at it, and said, "What if it's a boy?? You should have waited a few more days until your next ultrasounds so they can confirm." :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Bumphope - Thanks for the link. Now I know what to look for. Regd. boy/girl I am worried about that slightly. I have all clothes that are very girly and heave forbid I have a boy!!! I will have to just dress him in pink :D!


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi guys !!!

Can't believe it, I went for a growth scan today and apparently I'm already measuring 35/36 weeks and they estimate that baby is already 6lbs??!!!!! So it all depends on tomorrows glucose test, then they said they'll decide if I need to be induced or if I need a c section :( I've got my fingers crossed that the growth rate slows down and it'll only gain a couple more pounds and then i can deliver it naturally?? But at least I'm ready now I have a cot, changing table, pram, endless clothes!! And a baby shower in a week!


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - Same here...if we have a boy, he will be dressed in all pink! I only have a handful of neutral sleepers. :haha: Hope they can confirm at one of the ultrasounds I have next week. I feel kinda bad asking since that's not the purpose of the ultrasound, but I'll have to ask just for my own peace of mind.

Sparkle - I would take the growth scans with a grain of salt. They are notorious for being off by 1-3 lbs (as I've learned from my GD reading...you can even check out the GD Support Thread where women were pushed to induce/c-section b/c of these scans and ended up not having "large" babies)! Good luck tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## sparklebunny

Oh Bump, that is really good news about the scans being wrong sometimes!! I was freaking out?! She said that the stomach was already measuring above the 95th percentile!!!!


----------



## Robyn321

Hi everyone!

Glad to hear everyone's progressing! Sorry to hear about your anaemia Sarah - I've been taking iron as part of my pre-natal vitamin since I found out I was pregnant but still managed to get anaemic so now I'm on additional iron and B-vit tablets. Apparently taking vit C at the same time as iron is supposed to help your body absorb it? 

I have a scan tomorrow which I can't wait for - was supposed to go in last week but then (would you believe it) a typhoon came by so of course the dr office was closed. So haven't seen/measured the babies since the impromptu hospital stay.

For the hospital bag I am trying to sort out two piles of things - one of the 'essentials' to take on the day, and then a second of things that I might need later on (if I end up having a c-section I'll be kept in for 5 days) - I figure that dh/family/visitors can bring them over if needed. When I was taken in a couple of weeks ago the nurse seemed shocked that I didn't have my hospital bag with me....I was only 30.5 weeks!

We've got the pram out of storage and assembled as we wanted to check it was ok, and rearranged some cupboards so that they've got baby stuff in them but everything's still in the packaging. Am thinking I'll start unwrapping and laundering next week... And at some point I'm going to have to learn how to use the steriliser, breast pump etc...which are also all still in boxes!

Sparkle - definitely don't take growth scans too literally. I've had scans done a couple of days apart (with different drs for different things) which not only seemed to show the babies changing weight significantly in only 2 days but also changing who was bigger (i.e. on Saturday the boy was bigger than the girl, by Monday the girl was apparently bigger than the boy!)


----------



## sparklebunny

Well, had it confirmed today you guys, i have full on gestational diabetes :( Have to do the same monitoring of food as you guys, its so wierd that we nearly all developed it??! Wish it wasn't so late in the day so that i could have been watching what i was eating sooner.


----------



## BumpHope123

Aw Sparkle, sorry to hear it! :hugs: It is hard at first, but it'll get easier to control your diet once you figure out what you can and cannot eat. I have found that I can eat a lot of the stuff I thought I couldn't have anymore...it's just a matter of portion control and timing of when you are eating what carbs. Have they referred you to a nutritionist to help you get started?


----------



## sparklebunny

I have to see the nurse next thursday, hopefully she'll give me some tips :shrug: I feel awful, and keep wishing i'd known to modify my eating b4.... i'm sooo uncomfortable and i'm massive (bump wise), i just want my LO to be safe.....


----------



## Allie84

Aww Sparkle, so sorry!!! :hugs: It is statistically unlikely that so many of us on this thread would get it since only around 5% of pregnancies get it...kinda crazy but at least we have a good support group. 

Now that you know, I bet the growth of LO will slow down with your controlled diet....and I don't think measuring 2 weeks ahead is actually that bad? At my scan on Monday I was measuring about a week ahead and they said that within 2 weeks is pretty normal either way. But I can see where 6 lbs sounds like a lot but it sounds like those growth scans be really off!

Like BumpHope I've been able to eat pretty much whatever. For me the biggest things have been eating right before bed, not having a really carb-y breakfast, and spacing my food out throughout the day. I actually went for an Indian buffet lunch today AND had dessert and took a walk afterwards and I was only at 124 at 2 hours after my meal, for example (and I'm meant to be below 110 per my dietician but my doc said 110 was really strict and 120 was fine). 

Robyn, you sound like me, a lot of stuff still in boxes!! A typhoon?!

Desi and BumpHope, too funny about the clothes...but the chances of them being wrong about the scan are really slim so I would feel pretty confident! 

I also put the clothes away unwashed but with tags off...will have to do laundry one of these days. And do the hospital bag! 

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Allie84

sparklebunny said:


> I have to see the nurse next thursday, hopefully she'll give me some tips :shrug: I feel awful, and keep wishing i'd known to modify my eating b4.... i'm sooo uncomfortable and i'm massive (bump wise), i just want my LO to be safe.....


I felt the same! But just remember, you probably didn't develop it until around 28 weeks when insulin resistance gets worse.....and you still have plenty of time to monitor it and get on track. I felt really awful the first week and full of guilt so I can relate....but I think once you see the nurse you'll feel better and more confident your LO is doing great.


----------



## BumpHope123

Sparkle - Yup, I felt the same...awful! But once I got on track with my diet, I felt so much better. Since you have about a week before seeing your nutritionist, just try to limit your sweets and carbs. For me, I'm allowed 15g carbs for breakfast and an AM snack, 60g for lunch, 30g for an afternoon snack, 45g for dinner, and 30g for my before-bed snack. It varies though...your nutritionist may allow you more or less. I have found I can eat a little more than the allowance if I just get up and walk for 10 minutes after meals. Also, make sure to eat protein with your carbs, it will allow the sugar to release more slowly in your system. Protein can be meat, eggs, nuts, cheese, natural peanut butter, etc. Hope that helps get you started! :hugs:

Allie - I have been feeling horrible! Seriously, I am ready for this baby to be out! :haha: Her movement has turned from fun to painful and at times so strong that it startles me! I feel like my lower bump hurts when she's active...I think she's bouncing around on my bladder?? And my back has been hurting for the past few days. I have just had zero comfort for a week and a half or so now. Ugh.


----------



## sparklebunny

Thanks you guys :) I think because i haven't spoken to anyone yet it all seems so daunting. But i've taken all your advice in and at least i have something to follow until Thursday!


----------



## Sarah12

Sparkle-sorry to hear you have GD. Can't believe how many on this thread have it. Do you have to really cut back on sweets & goodies? 

I'm struggling with pelvic girdle pain. I keep getting shooting pains in myleft buttock that is agony and immobilises me! I was in Tesco on Friday & I got the most incredible pain when I bent down & couldn't move. Every time I went to take a step I'd get this shooting pain. Had to call my husband to come and get me. Its improved since but if I twist or turn in bed it comes back. 

Other than that things going ok- got more energy since been taking the iron shakes. 

Inlaws have booked to fly over & stay with us- arrive end of the month for 6 weeks!!!

Xx


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi guys :wave:!

Well I think i limited everything a little too much because yesterday i ended up in hospital for LOW blood sugar! Turns out i was being a bit too restrictive! 

Sarah I'm so sorry to hear about the pelvic girdle pain :( It is so painful, I've got bad SPD and so much of my discomfort in these last few weeks is caused by it. Glad your OH could come and help you, no more shopping for you!!! WOw- 6 weeks with the in-laws :wacko: I hope you all get on!


----------



## Allie84

Oh no Sparkle! What happened? Do you know what your blood sugar number was? I'm sure they told you this yesterday, but with GD it's important to eat really often...around every few hours to help keep sugars stable.

Sorry about the PGP and SPD pain ladies. :hugs: . I have some pelvic pain when I get up after sitting or laying down and also when I walk a lot and get out of the bath, etc, but I've kind of gotten used to it...when I don't want to suffer through it I take 2 tylenol/paracetomol and it seems to help a bit. I'm also going to book another massage soon as it seemed to help last time for a bit! 

Sarah, glad the iron shakes are working! Do they have crazy amounts of iron in them? Maybe I should look into that. I have an iron pill but it's so big and disgusting that I sometimes don't take it as it makes me feel a bit sick.

Do you get along really well with the in-laws? That's fantastic you're going to have so much help. 

BumpHope, I get the painful movement sometimes as well. It's mostly when he moves his whole body at once and I swear he's jumping on my bladder as well! Hows the GD going? When do you have your first NST? I go in for my next BPP and appt tomorrow. 

AFM I'm feeling pretty HUGE these days! The past week my little guy has started getting hiccups a bunch during the day....he barely had them before. Do your LOs get this as well? I'm a bit worried to be honest but am going to mention it to my doc tomorrow.


----------



## BumpHope123

Aw Sparkle, hope you are feeling better! 

My MIL is coming around mid-November. TBH, we get along for the most part and I'm grateful for the extra help but a little nervous as well as I know she can definitely wear on my nerves at times when she is being pushy about things and I don't want to snap at her. My main concern is of course the GD diet and though she knows my blood sugar is high and I have to watch what I eat...even after the baby comes I still have to be careful in case the diabetes is still around, but she keeps bringing up making me certain foods. In Indian culture there are things that are supposed to be good to eat for breastfeeding, back pain, etc during pregnancy and postpartum...but all that stuff has sugar in it! So I keep having to hear, "so and so ate all that stuff and her kids are so healthy and happy" blah blah blah. Drives me nuts. Unfortunately, my mom is not able to make it until mid December because of work but between the two moms I will have about 8 weeks of help which is nice. Closer to christmas, my FIL, father, and brother will be flying in as well for a few weeks so we can all celebrate the holiday together. I know everyone will be helpful and do all the cooking/cleaning so I'm not worried. Is anyone else having a bunch of family visiting after baby comes??

Allie - I guess the GD is going okay. This weekend I had two high numbers (a fasting 93 and a low 140's something). Not sure how that happened because I didn't go over my carb exchanges and the same type of food the day before kept me well under my limits. :shrug: So who knows what was going on?! I have my first NST this afternoon. Can't wait to see baby! Then a dr's appt on Wed and another NST on Thurs. 

My baby gets hiccups anywhere from 1-3 times a day. It's normal and good for them...something about developing their lungs / helping them practice breathing outside the womb.


----------



## Allie84

Those numbers aren't that high so I wouldn't be too worried! I had a 160 something last week after eating out at Perkins and guessing my carbs. Then I went for an Indian buffet (and walked like crazy afterwards) and I was in the 130s...my fasting has been hovering between 88-92 recently but my limit is under 95 so I'm trying not to worry about the low 90s (my highest ever fasting was 105, not sure what was going on there). 

Ooh, enjoy seeing baby today! :happydance:

Sounds like a lot of helpful family coming! That's great. Doesn't the GD go away after delivery...well,maybe a few days as the hormones start to go down? I say eat what you feel comfortable with and don't let your MIL pressure you...but maybe just eat things in smaller portions as a compromise?

I don't have the blessing of that much family around to help, but I am grateful for who I do have. As DH is from the UK, all of my in-laws will be 6,000 miles away...but my parents do live right in town. We've already determined they'll be helping with the dog a lot and will help with the baby, but they aren't very picky about cleanliness like I am so I doubt they'll clean our house...but they'll be good about running errands for us, taking the dog out, etc.


----------



## BumpHope123

Okay ladies, so I am officially freaking out. The NST test went fine, but during the ultrasound to check the amniotic fluid, I asked them to confirm the gender and the first nurse said BOY!! She then had a second nurse confirm since she knew that we thought it was a girl (and have everything ready for a girl!!). Second nurse also said boy. I mean, I can't blame them for saying boy as the testicles and penis seemed pretty clear. OMG. I am in utter shock right now. We were so excited for a girl and have been treating the baby as a girl so it's a bit weird to now think of it as a boy (even though when I first got preggo I was certain it was a boy). I can't believe I cut all the tags on all the clothes and baby shower stuff we got and washed all the clothes! :wacko: At least we can return the bedding still but the wall decals are so girly. UGH! And not to mention, we are totally at a loss for boy names that we like. The nurses said they'd check again for me at Thursday's appointment. Alright, going to sit here until the shock wears off ...


----------



## Allie84

OH.MY.GOSH. :shock:

I can't believe it!!!! I can't believe you were told GIRL at 20 weeks!!! :dohh: Did the u/s tech seem pretty certain at _that_ appointment?!?!?!?!?! I'm in shock too! Oh BumpHope, I really feel for you. I can't believe it!!!! :shock: I couldn't even imagine being told Alistair is a girl at this point. I guess at least you found out before the birth....


----------



## BumpHope123

Yes, thank goodness we found out before the birth!! At my 20 week, DH and I both left feeling like the two u/s techs that checked the gender weren't too certain but they both said girl and gave us a pic of the three line gender shot which means girl. ?!?!?! So we went ahead and went by what they said and got ready for a girl...good thing I asked them to confirm today!!! 

It is more likely for them to screw up by saying it's a girl when it's actually a boy and not the other way around so I don't think you have anything to worry about with little Alistair. :)


----------



## luckyalready

HOLY CRAP BUMP!!! WHAT!!!!! Omg. you got my heart POUNDING!!! Im freaking out for you and what if that same thing happened to me? Id freak. I have everything ready for a girl too. My doctor never said "OK ITS 100% a GIRL" .. he just looked two different times and said "we are calling it a girl".. oh no. oh wow. I feel like I need to get another look!
You get to take another look next week? I guess I wouldnt go out an buy boy stuff just yet, maybe just try and think of names just in case.. and then next week if they confirm boy or girl you can really start working on getting stuff ready. Im sorry..this has to be super stressful for you!


----------



## Sarah12

Bumphope I can't believe it!! People joke about these things happening but you never think they do! Oh blimey! Other than shocked how do you feel? Did you have your heart set on a girl or did you have no preference? Are they certain now it's a boy?? 
Xx


----------



## sparklebunny

OMG Bump!!!! I can't believe it! You think you've reached a point where there can't be any more twists and BANG !!! News like this must be crazy to take in! I guess someone has to say to say the old adage "As long as it's healthy.." ! But it must be such a shock! Like Sarah said, was your heart set on a girl particularly? Xxx


----------



## BumpHope123

I think I have gone through every possible emotion in the past day! :wacko: We did have our heart set on a girl, but only because we were told we were having one!! I've been treating the baby as a girl, calling HIM by HER name, all that stuff. So I think it's just mentally confusing! :dohh: In some ways, I feel like I lost another baby, if that makes any sense...? But of course I still love that little buggar kicking around in there, I just have to start bonding with him as a HE. In some ways, I'm excited for a boy too. So in the end, yes, as long the baby is healthy, then we are happy. I think the most frustrating part is that I put so much effort into the nursery planning and now having to redo it all and to have to try to return stuff...it's just such a big hassle when I thought we were done with all that stuff! Part of me is feeling very lazy to give the nursery much thought at this point. We may just change up the bedding and take the decals down (ugh, I love those decals!!) and call it a day. A newborn is not exactly going to care if the nursery is up to par so maybe we'll just add accessories and decor down the road...? 

My next appt is this Thursday so I'm not doing anything until they confirm. And I'm pretty sure I will ask them at every appt (twice a week from now until the baby comes), "is it still a boy?"


----------



## Sarah12

Bumphope. All of that is completely understandable. I can understand why you feel like youve lost a baby as the one you are having now -as gorgeous as he will be will be isnt the one you had envisioned for the past 14 weeks. A guy I know at work also had a boy but was told a girl- but they found out at birth. 

I was chatting to a friend just the other day about how difficult it can be for Mums who bond with their baby but then have a baby completly different to how they imagined - be it a premature baby, sex being different, demanding baby etc. Its very difficult but at least you have some time to get your head round it. Give yourself time with the nursery also - you may in a week want to go all out again or instead keep it simple. As I dont know the sex we've gone simple and can add to it as the little one grows. I think the biggest headache would be going back to the drawing board on names! Big big hugs to you though. It must be an emotional time. Like we dont have enough to deal with!

A girl I know ( well sister of a friend) had a very prem baby - 28 weeks, and they told her she'd had a girl, the baby was on neonatal unit as was so tiny but 2 weeks later they said werent sure of the sex anymore and it was about 7 weeks after that the confirmed it was a boy. Theyd obviously already spread the news the first week that theyd had a girl and told everyone the name so had all these pink cards and gifts! Crazy hey! But the main thing is baby is healthy! 

Sxx


----------



## Allie84

I think it's VERY understandable to feel that way. The amount of bonding you've already done with the idea of a girl is so much that this is a 'loss', albeit in a different way. But losses aren't just deaths in the traditional sense....they include the loss of an idea, a perceived reality, which in this case was the baby being a girl. I think feeling every emotion under the sun at this point is normal, from doubt to grief to excitement to dissapointment...and anger at the silly u/s techs from before! Definitely have a word at your upcoming appointments to help take away some of the doubt at least. Although at 33 weeks I think what they tell you is probably pretty certain. Can they go into 3D for you? At my biophysicals today and last week they went into 3D for a bit each time to let me have a good look at the baby. 

Don't worry about the nursery!! As you said, he won't care either way. Returning stuff will be a real pain, for sure, though. :hugs: You can start building it up at your little guy gets older, like Sarah is doing. And I bet some of the clothes you got are gender neutral....so far Alistair has lots of green and yellow outfits that I know a girl could wear as well, for example.


----------



## sparklebunny

Bump, I completely agree with Sarah and Allie. They summed it all up :) Definitely don't worry about the nursery! A newborn really wont notice :hugs: xx


----------



## Robyn321

Bump, can't believe that they got it wrong - so much for being medically-trained, mummy-intuition was clearly right all along! I wouldn't worry about the nursery, he won't care, and you can add new 'boy' things when he's a bit bigger - we're not even having a 'proper' nursery for the first 3 months as that room is being taken over by relatives flying over to help me out - so our babies will be in with us and we'll turn the guest room into a nursery later.


----------



## BumpHope123

Thanks girls. :hugs: 

As if I need anything else to freak out about....at today's dr's appt, I measured 4 weeks ahead! :dohh: I knew my belly looked huge! And yet, only 11lbs total weight gain. The doctor was not concerned in the least even though I'm pretty sure my eye balls popped out of my head when she told me. She said things tend to even out towards the end and perhaps baby went through a growth spurt and that she's not concerned and we'll just see how baby is doing at my 36 week ultrasound. :wacko:


----------



## Allie84

Ah BumpHope, :hugs:. One thing I'm trying hard to learn this pregnancy.....if doctors aren't concerned, I try not to be concerned either. I'm always 2nd guessing my doctor and I need to learn to stop and trust them. It sounds like it's pretty common to be off with fundal height. My OB doesn't even consider measuring 2 weeks either way to be 'off' at all, so that probably means 4 weeks is only slightly off (if 2 weeks would be considered normal). Plus, fundal height is really innaccurate....in that case, their ony concern would be if your amniotic fluid was too high but you know yours isn't because you just had it checked (today actually, right?). So I wouldn't worry! When was the last time your bump was measured?

11 lbs, so jealous! I'm now up 25 lbs...quickly approaching 200 lbs (!) which my goals was never ever reach in my life....I was hoping to top out at 20 lbs the whole pregnancy but I guess baby has other plans. Oh, well, as long as he's healthy I don't care. I don't even begrudge my stretch marks.


----------



## BumpHope123

Yeah, I'm just going to have to let some things go. I don't have the energy right now to worry about my fundal height! The last time I was measured was two weeks ago at my last dr's appointment. She told me today that at that appointment I measured 3 weeks ahead! I was so busy chatting last time about labor and whatnot that I didn't ask her about the measurement then and she didn't mention it so afterwards I just assumed it was on target. I guess she obviously wasn't concerned then either. Oh well, only two more weeks until my formal ultrasound where they'll measure baby up and down so that'll be a more accurate test....though I'm still going to take it with a grain of salt since those can be wrong too. And since I pretty much do not trust any ultrasound techs at this point!

Aw Allie, 25lbs is totally normal! Honestly, I don't know what is up with my body or how I've managed to keep my weight gain down...especially when my bump is clearly growing. :shrug: My body feels like a science experiment right now...the stretch marks I have gotten used to, but now my skin is so blotchy too (and it was looking so nice until the past month and a half) and I have these random brown dots on my arm. WTH?!


----------



## BumpHope123

Had my NST today and the baby is still a boy. :wink: The shock and disbelief has started to wear off and i have definitely gotten more used to the idea of baby being a boy. We will be on a returning spree this weekend. Luckily, the two stores I made my biggest clothing purchases from said they would take the stuff back even without the tags on. :)


----------



## Allie84

That's great news about the clothes!!! I bet you'll get a lot of sympathy when you tell the stores your story...so hopefully no hassles with returning.

Glad he's still a boy haha. You don't need any more confusion!! 

I meant to ask, do your NSTs take a long time? I'm not getting them, just BPP, but the docs keep saying they can take hours and I'm wondering if that's the case?

I've had labor on my mind the past few days...has anyone made a birth plan or thought about labor and delivery at all? Also, at what points are you going to start trying to get things moving or are you just going to wait and see? I ask because according to our tickers 37 weeks is full term but I read an article today saying baby doesn't stop developing until 39 weeks? I was planning on starting to do things to bring on labor naturally around 37 and a half weeks to aim for a birth during the 38 week mark (to hopefully avoid induction due to GD)...but now I'm not sure after reading baby should stay put until 39 weeks. :shrug: DH and I were going to start having lots of sex, spicy food, walks, etc hoping to get things going naturally. I also have some mother to be tea I'm going to start drinking that has raspberry leaf in it...I think I'll start with one cup a day for now to help tone the uterus.


----------



## BumpHope123

Hi Allie - No the NST's do not take a long time. They are checking to see babies heart rate (and consequently breathing I think). They need to get two "highs" in heart rate above the babies base-line rate. A high would be considered anything at least 15 bpm above your base-line. These two highs need to last 15-20 seconds at least. If baby doesn't do it in the first 20 minutes, they'll go for another 20 minutes. And they'll try to wake the baby up with this buzzer thing. Last time, the buzzer didn't work...baby would wake up and go right back to sleep. But today, boy oh boy was baby mad at being woken up. He had a kicking spree on my belly. But both times, it didn't take me more than 30 minutes and just a few minutes for the ultrasound. Not sure why they would tell you that it can take hours...? Perhaps if baby is not cooperating?? But even when I was in L&D and they did a NST, it didn't take long (again maybe 30 minutes they kept me hooked up even though he passed before that time without any buzzers to wake him) and that day baby was barely moving around which is why I went in to L&D in the first place. 

I have jotted down all my birth plan wishes but I haven't written up a formal one. I need to get on that...maybe towards the end of next week. I can't believe we only have 3 more weeks until November!! I'm not going to do anything to try to get labor going. The closer to the delivery date the better if you ask me. Especially with GD, babies lungs don't stop developing until 38.5 weeks I believe. Plus, I know that my due date is based on my LMP which makes the due date about 5 days ahead of when baby should be due based on conception date. Who knows though, once I have my formal ultrasound, they may decide to induce....?


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for the info on NSTs....I guess they must have meant if baby is not cooperating. It's about 10-30 minutes for the biophysical profiles (if baby hasn't done all four things in 30 minutes then they stop the BPP and 'score' him accordingly)

I know my due date is pretty much spot on because I went by conception date and not LMP (because I ovulated around day 20...but I knew my conception date from charting), but yes, I'm starting to lean towards wanting him closer to the due date rather than 38 weeks the more that I read. I didn't know that about GD and 38.5 weeks. :( I guess I'm just worried about him being too big to fit through my pelvis, and I'm also worried about going overdue, which I know can be worse than a few weeks before due date because of placental deteriation (worse with GD I think), increased chance of baby getting distressed and passing meconium, etc. I guess if I could pick I would choose 39 weeks but I know that's not how these things work. ;) Another reason I'm worried about going over due is that I am not even having BH yet....I feel like my body is content on keeping little man in there for a long time...which I'm hoping is not overdue! My doctor isn't commenting on induction or c-section yet, seeing what size he is at my next growth scan at 37 weeks. I guess those natural induction methods like I mentioned before won't work unless the baby is ready anyways, so I suppose they won't hurt. I would NEVER try anything dangerous like castor oil....

I would be interested in reading others' birth plans once we all get them written! I'm still debating over how strongly to word my preference for no epidural....because I want to go natural, but at the same time I don't want it to seem like an epidural is off the table as I'm going to be pretty open to how I feel at the time. Of course, if I end up getting induced I bet I'll go for an epi just because of what I've heard induction is like for contrations. :shock: So many decisions!! I have to say I wish we had gas and air over here.


----------



## BumpHope123

My dr said they won't let me go past my due date so at the very latest they would induce on 11/25 if all is fine with my 36 week scan and I don't go into labor on my own by the due date. Dr said that even if baby looks large on the scan, they have to be careful not to induce too early because of the slower lung development. In my online readings I think I read the thing about 38.5 weeks. But u know how it goes getting info online! Did your doctor say they would let you go beyond your due date? I'm worried too about baby being too big to fit through my pelvis...ouch! :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

OMG..I guess I have been away a little too long. Bumphope - are you serious? I cannot beleive what we spoke of earlier has happened. I am glad you know about it now and not in the hospital staring at him the very first time! Now I am not so sure about my u/s. Too bad I don't get another one to confirm. I made so much girly stuff, flowers, pink..it better be a her. I spend hours and hours on making stuff!!

Regd. birth plan - I am not going to a lengthy one. I heard from someone to make stick to the MAIN things like epidural, do you want the baby to be put on you before cleaning/after it is cleaned, pacifiers,formula etc. I think I will do a bullet point style plan and print it in color on a paper, stick it on some card stock so it is handy to hand it to the nurse/dr. I have already started discussing what I want done/don't want done with my dr. She said she would update my chart in case she is not the one delivering my baby. 

Allie - I discussed the epidural part with my dr. I told her that I am going to try and go as far as I can withOUT the epidural and then ask for it when the pain become unbearable for me. She said that was fine and I can decide at any point during labor. She said for the nurse to come and administer the epidural, it may take anywhere from 15-30 min and that I should keep that in mind when I do ask for one. I also asked her about handing me the baby immediately as long as it is breathing fine. I will talk to her in detail to see if they can clean off the baby and suction the nose/mouth etc when she is on my chest as opposed to away from me. I also thought I would make a small note to place/stick on the baby's cradle thingy that says "I only love my Mommy's milk and I also do not like Pacifiers" just in case a nurse decides to randomly feed the baby formula/give her a paci since I don't want to introduce those in the hospital.


----------



## luckyalready

Allie.. I think it would be okay if you started the sex, spicy food and walking at 37 weeks.. that just gets things moving.. its doesnt mean it will make you have a baby! I did every trick in the book (other than caster oil, i didnt want to risk that) with my first and nothing worked.. lol. But some things do work for some people, IF you body is ready.. but it all depends on that. I had an appt today and my doc set an induction date! November 21st! He said we could always cancel it.. but if Im ready to be done, I can be. I just had told him of my severe crotch pressure and groin pain and he suggested getting induced a little early. I was induced with my first 4 days after her due date because she was big and they didnt want her to get too big for me to deliver vaginally. She was 8lbs 12oz.. had I waited until things happened on their own, I might have ended up having a c-section.. so for me, induction is a good thing. Plus, another reason I scheduled it is because my doctor will be gone from the 23rd-29th.. and the soonest I could get induced if I dont go on my own would be Nov 30th, and thats my step daughters birthday. ALSO, lol, I really would rather have her before the possibility of her bday landing on Thanksgiving some years... so lots of reasons. Last time I did opt for an epidural..but I ended up having to get THREE!! Once one was put it, it would wear off completely, almost like a switch that turned completely pain free, to the most insane pain you could ever imagine.. (because my body didnt build endorfins on its own) .. so yeah 3.. and right as I was on my last pushes, PAIN. No relief.. it was so intense! And my doc had to use forceps.. oh talk about tough. Im not trying to scare any new moms.. because obviously, here I am doing it again.. any birth is worth it :o) Im just letting you know that not all birth plans go as written.. just be prepared for anything. Nov 21st is 39 days away. holy crap. Im freaking out! :)


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for sharing your thoughts ladies...it helps me with mine!

BumpHope, no word has been said on whether they will let me go past my due date. I'm scared to ask, as I'm thinking as long as Alistair is measuring normally like he is now, they will probably let me go past even though that scares me! I should probably ask so I know what to expect....but I'm being treated like a normal pregnancy (even with my extra scans). 

I like your idea for sharing your birth plan Desi. I may do something just like it so I know it gets seen and it's easy to read. I think I have to wait awhile for the anesthesiologist to put in the epidual as well...if it's the middle of the night, for instance, there won't even be one at the hospital and he'll have to be called in. Our hospital does immediate skin to skin normally so I don't have to put that in my birth plan, but I think I want to mention for them not to rub the vernix off, or for them to rub it _in_ instead. I know the baby needs to be wiped so they don't get cold but I've read that the vernix itself is good for them. Our hospital also waits to clamp the cord for a few minutes (until it's stopped pulsing) which is good, because I was thinking about delayed cord clamping but their policy seems pretty good to me. I don't think your hosp would feed with a bottle w/ out your permission, or at least I would hope not, but it's good to be up on that as well! My hosp does finger feeding if they can't breast feed right away, for example. I haven't decided about pacifiers...ahh, so much to think about!!

I did go out and buy some breast feeding supplies today ,though, which felt so surreal! I got a few nursing bras (including one w/out underwire which is so ugly and squishes my boobs down but is sooooo comfy...I'm wearing it now :haha: Poor hubby....good bye sexy bras), some nursing pads, lanolin cream....now we just need to decide on a pump! I'm thinking a hand pump since I'll be a stay at home mom/working from home?

Lucky, thanks for sharing your experience. I have heard that...that baby won't come no matter what you do unless they want to, haha. NICE that you got an induction date set. I bet it's nice to have some sort of idea of when it will happen by. Sorry about your crazy crotch and groin pain, though. Mine has seemed to have lessened...it was SO BAD a few weeks ago. I'm thinking the baby has moved up as he's now well into my rib cage and not as low. But I have heard that pain is always worse for 2nd pregnancies. :hugs: 

Your epidural experience is one reason I wish/hope I can go without it. Yikes!!! I guess it works most of the time, but I'm so freaked out certain things about it: risk of paralysis, it numbing me too high up and affecting my breathing, lowering my b/p too much, not working correctly, spinal headache, stalling labor, etc. But at the same time I learned in my childbirth class that if you go natural it can also stall labor as you're so stressed.....


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie, 
I talked to my doc regd. cord clamping/cutting. She said she does "middle of the road" stuff for it. She said there is research both ways in medical journals. 50% say its better to do it immediately, 50% say to wait. I don't think it was that important for us so I didn't really ask her the "time" on how long she would wait etc. I think we will all be be exhausted/excited to even care at that point :D! I don't know but that is how I feel. I went to a breastfeeding class last week and the lactation consultant said that if I want to be successful in breasfeeding she said not to introduce the paci until at least 4 weeks which is how long she said it takes to establish a breastfeeding routine but everyone has an opinion on that topic (as with everything else :))


----------



## Sarah12

Hi girls.

I'm been awake for stupidly ages this morning getting horrible cramps from these iron tablets and feel sick :-(

Allie- my anti natal teacher gave similar advice to Lucky. She said you can start drinking raspberry leaf tea at 34 weeks +. this doesn't bring on labour but helps shorten the second stage a d ease contractions. I started on it this week- managed 1/2 a cup and nearly vomited! It's gross! But I hate herbal teas! So I've ordered some tablets! 

All other self induction techniques take a while to kick in and you will only go into labour if body ready. We've been told baby is ready from 38 weeks. Apparently in France full term is considered 42weeks! Ergh!!!! 

I really don't want to go over due as it's my birthday 7 days later!! 

Sx


----------



## Sarah12

Oh Allie- one mote thing... My friend with GD was really scared of labor as was told she had a large baby. She was given an induction sate as her due date but ended up going into labour that day naturally. Baby was only 7lbs so not big at all. She had natural labour with gas & air. So they get sizes wrong!!


----------



## luckyalready

Hi Girls! How is everyone doing? Oh my word.. around 30-40 days left for us!!??? WHAT! AHHH!!! Im so excited, but I am not wishing this pregnancy away.. I did that with my first and I waited and waited for her to come, it felt like eternity and I thought Id be pregnant forever.. it made the end of my pregnancy awful. This time I am relaxing, Im not doing the tricks like I did last time.. although I think I should start walking here soon as I am SOOOO out of shape.. anyway, just wondering how everyone else is taking the "home stretch-waiting game" ? :)


----------



## Allie84

Thank you for the information Sarah! :hugs: I appreciate it...If I remember I'm going to start on the RLT tonight! 

I bit the bullet and asked about induction/possible induction today at my appointment. It appears I *can* go to 41 weeks before induction but with the GD she'd probably want to induce at 40. I'm still measuring about one week ahead (fundally...haven't had growth scan in a few weeks). My amniotic fluid is creeping up a bit but still within normal ranges but it appears that's also something to do with GD...so it appears baby will be here around November 24th at the latest! AHHH! 

BumpHope, I asked today about lung development not being complete until 38.5 in GD patients and she said that would only be in poorly controlled diabetes as it would be high blood sugar affecting it...if sugars are normal, lungs will develope normally. So that's good news! Although I still think I'd like baby to state put until as close to 38.5 as possible! 

Lucky, I like the relaxing idea! I'm trying to think of some fun things to do in these next few weeks...maybe a nice night in a hotel in the country or something. I also kind of want to go bowling but don't want to get injured haha. I guess I could use the 6lb balls! I'm trying to play board and video games with DH more than normal and we've been seeing our friends and having them over for dinner more than usual as well. It helps pass the time to fill up the days! 

As for things left to do,I still haven't packed my hospital bag and I'm having a wee panic over it! I also want to get our carseat installation checked at one of those safety check things as well...

How is everyone doing? How is everyone feeling?


----------



## BumpHope123

Hi girls! :wave: I spent the weekend returning everything in sight. :haha: Luckily everywhere we went for returns took the stuff back, even the tagless stuff or stuff past the date of the return policy. Thank goodness! Picked up a bunch of boy stuff and tried to de-girlify the nursery wall decals as much as possible. On top of that, I have been on a major organizing and cleaning frenzy. DH thinks I'm nesting but I think I'm panicking!! There just feels like there is so much to do...not just baby stuff, but things we've been wanting to do around the house too. 

Allie - that is good to know about the lung development. I agree with you though, I'd much prefer baby stay put until closer to 39 weeks. Hope he comes on his own though and doesn't have to be induced. What are your amniotic fluid levels? I haven't really been paying too much attention to them TBH since I have been so preoccupied with the gender checks! This week, I was busy trying to get a look at his face and whether or not he has hair. :blush: But the nurses keep saying my fluid levels look good so I haven't asked about the actual numbers.


----------



## Allie84

BumpHope123 said:


> Hi girls! :wave: I spent the weekend returning everything in sight. :haha: Luckily everywhere we went for returns took the stuff back, even the tagless stuff or stuff past the date of the return policy. Thank goodness! Picked up a bunch of boy stuff and tried to de-girlify the nursery wall decals as much as possible. On top of that, I have been on a major organizing and cleaning frenzy. DH thinks I'm nesting but I think I'm panicking!! There just feels like there is so much to do...not just baby stuff, but things we've been wanting to do around the house too.
> 
> Allie - that is good to know about the lung development. I agree with you though, I'd much prefer baby stay put until closer to 39 weeks. Hope he comes on his own though and doesn't have to be induced. What are your amniotic fluid levels? I haven't really been paying too much attention to them TBH since I have been so preoccupied with the gender checks! This week, I was busy trying to get a look at his face and whether or not he has hair. :blush: But the nurses keep saying my fluid levels look good so I haven't asked about the actual numbers.

Ahh, so glad everything was returnable!!!! That was very lucky. Did you have to tell everyone your story to get them to return everything? I meant to mention at our BPP today DH had them double check our baby is a boy, specifically in light of your story! :haha: We saw his testicles very clearly so we are certain he's a boy. ;) 

I've been in organizing/cleaning mode as well. Baby arriving feels so soon!

My amniotic fluid index was 17 last week, 20 today (normal values 5-25...although wikipedia says 20 which freaks me out but most websites say 25 including the American Pregnancy Association). I'd kind of prefer it stay more in the middle instead of 20 but since it's still 'normal' I won't worry and will ask again next week!


----------



## luckyalready

I just packed the diaper bag tonight.. I had to put in a couple different sizes of sleepers and of course her going home outfit.. blankets, hats, socks.. I do not like the hospital stuff they have.. I bring all my own clothes for the baby. BUT, Allie, I havent packed anything else for me... I need to get that done. I just feel like, what if I need that stuff before I end up going to the hospital!? lol. I also need to pack for my 2 1/2 year old.. in the event I have to go in before induction day I need to make sure she has clothes to spend the time at my dads.. Oh my, lots to do! So exciting!


----------



## Allie84

I know what you mean! I feel like anything I pack now I will need before then unless I buy special toiletries, etc, just for the hospital.

DH also said he's packing a hospital bag. I told him he was allowed to come hom and shower, etc (after baby is born) but I guess he sitll wants to pack one!


----------



## Sarah12

zx


----------



## Allie84

Sarah did you delete your post? I read it and then went back to reply and it was gone. I would be feeling the exact same way as you, pregnancy hormones or not! Our husbands should be treating us like queens for the next month after everything we've done for what is their children as well. ;) Did you get it sorted with him?


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie84 said:


> Sarah did you delete your post? I read it and then went back to reply and it was gone. I would be feeling the exact same way as you, pregnancy hormones or not! Our husbands should be treating us like queens for the next month after everything we've done for what is their children as well. ;) Did you get it sorted with him?


My thoughts exactly! I can totally understand why you'd be upset. :hugs:


----------



## Sarah12

Hi allie. I went to change something on it abd when I pressed save it disappeared! I spoke to him again tonight and think it's resolved. He explained how he does want me out with them but conscious I'll not want to sit in a pub all night which is what he wants to do! Which is fair enough. Truth is I would love to spend the night drinking in the pub! But obviously thats not an option at the moment! I've kind if been having a freak out the past week as I feel so scared about becoming a Mum and then so guilty for thinking that as I want this baby more than anything. 

But I feel like I've already lost my independence! Feel so uncomfortable that I can't do anything sociable. Go out for meals but feel so full half way through, go to the pub and feel like I look so out of place and uncomfortable! Just feel like I've list myself a bit. And then feel so worried I won't cope being a mum. And when Hubby can go out and carry on as normal I feel a bit resentful. I know when baby comes he'll be great as is do excited about it. He's kind if making the most of nights out now but I feel a bit fed up as I can't do that!!


----------



## Allie84

I totally get what you're saying! I think all first time moms go through those emotions. At least according to my pregnancy book! :haha: I just can't imagine a bigger life change...there really probably isn't one! We're all young and independent and have been used to lives just as couples...it's going to be a big change. I have worries about being a good mom as well since I can be really clumsy, and well, blonde (thinking things like what if drop him on the stairs or accidently leave a pill on the floor and he eats it, etc). I also share the fears of losing my relationship with hubby/losing a bit of myself as well. I already do feel a bit of that...I'm definitely not the same person I was a year ago. After all, as pregnant women we are already moms and have been for 8 months! Our husbands have a different experience...it probably really hasn't hit home for them yet...but it will.


----------



## Sarah12

Thanks Allie. I feel so bad but thinking things like I just want a night out. I know I'm so so lucky to be 35 weeks pregnant and am so excited! I think it's exacerbated as I've been pregnant for a year now. I got pregnant this time last year but then had the m/c in feb and fell pregnant thankfully straight away! It just seems so long ago when I had a girly night! I probably wouldn't be bothered if I could have one it's just that I can't that it bothers me! Plus the in laws arrive on Monday so I feel like me and Hubby time has ended already as they're going to be here. Like u said it's so life changing and I'm jot good with change at the best of times! Even good change!


----------



## sparklebunny

Hi guys:wave: 

Got admitted to hospital. Been in for 2 days out tomorrow :( I've had to be on insulin for last couple of days and had two steroid injections.... They're inducing me on Monday! Ill keep u informed! :) xx


----------



## Allie84

Sparkle!!! What happened?!! Why are you being induced? Something to do with GD I take it? I'm glad you're getting out tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## sparklebunny

Yeah my baby now weighs off the 97 th percentile!! They estimate it at 8 1/2 lbs!y blood sugar has been so high because of the steroid injections..... Just got it back to normal but I'm on the tablets til I give birth this coming week! They're inducing me because it's way too big for me already! And my sugar levels are not helping ! Sooo glad we went and bought the cot and changing unit and all those clothes and essentials a couple of weeks ago! And what's crazy is I just had my baby shower last weekend?!! We were going to have it this weekend! Boy, I'm real nervous! this time next week I'll be holding a baby?!!:happydance:


----------



## BumpHope123

Wow Sparkle!! Nuts that you will have your baby in hand next week! Good luck with the induction. :hugs: Let us know how it goes when you have a spare second. :winkwink:

By the way, this is precisely why I'm freaking out lately about not having everything done for LO! I feel like he could come at any time now and I'm such a planner that it's driving me crazy not being ready. :wacko:


----------



## Allie84

I can relate to the need to be getting ready...we must be nesting! It's almost midnight and I've just come out of the nursery, packing his diaper bag, picking out his clothing for the hospital, getting some laundry ready for him, etc. 

Oh Sparkle, I'm so glad you got seen and you are being taken care of so well, before LO gets too big. Do you think you'll end up with a C-Section or do they think he'll still fit? 8 1/2 lbs is weight most women can have vaginally I imagine....and they could be off in their measurements! Is LO doing well other than being big? Is your amniotic fluid okay and is YOUR health okay with the late diagnosis? I'm so excited for you to be holding your LO in a week. :hugs: It sounds like you are as ready as you can be...it was really fortunate you had your shower earlier than planned.


----------



## sparklebunny

Well, I'm being kept in until Monday when they will induce me as I've now started having contractions! Mild but frequent!?! They're hoping to deliver vaginally but obviously if there are any complications then they'll c section me :wacko: I'm ok in myself, my blood sugar has started to get steadier and generally I feel fine! Just a bit scared!


----------



## Sarah12

Oh Sparkle! I cant believe it! I read your message as 4am this morning as I couldnt sleep and was so shocked that I had to wake my husband to tell him!! 

So is this because you have a big baby becasue of the steroid injections or could your dates be slighlty off? Why were you needing steroid injections again? 

Oh im thinking of you! Cant believe you'll have your baby in the next week! 
Big big hugs

Sxxx


----------



## Allie84

Oh Sparkle hang in there! It can't be fun to spend so much time in a hospital room. :hugs: Even though the end result will be worth it.


----------



## sparklebunny

Thanks ladies! @Sarah, the steroids are because baby is big but lungs need a bit of help when he/she comes out because they'll essentially be premature. I'll be exactly 36 weeks when I'm induced! It's a big baby because of the gestational diabetes. Can't wait til I can eat properly again and stop having to take my blood sugar every day! Never thought it'd work out this way!!


----------



## Loz_85

I'm due the 27th:baby:


----------



## Robyn321

Sparkle, omg, how exciting that you're going to be induced on Monday! My goddaughter was born after induction at 36 weeks and was absolutely fine (no special care or anything needed) so hope your LO will be too!

Sarah - I had a bit of an identity crisis quite early on in the pregnancy, the whole thing of taking a break from work, becoming a mum, having a family rather than just being a couple, not being to jet off for a weekend away when we feel like it, and just generally losing control (i can't do so many things) really hit me hard. I obviously really wanted to be pregnant but I wasn't prepared for how much i'd miss my old, rather great, life. Sometimes these feelings do resurface, but my dr did help me see that I was tending to catastrophise (not saying you do, but i definitely do sometimes and then need to make a conscious effort not to), and there was a really good article in one of the preg magazines about how common it is to go through phases like that.


----------



## Sarah12

How you getting on Sparkle?

X


----------



## Allie84

Yes, thinking of you Sparkle....tomorrow is the big day!! :hugs:


----------



## BumpHope123

Good luck tomorrow, Sparkle!! Hope you have a smooth delivery! :hugs:


----------



## sparklebunny

Thank you guys!!!! :friends: 1 hour til I go down, next time I write I'll hopefully be a mum of 2 xxx


----------



## Sarah12

Can't believe it!! Good Luck. Thinking of you loads! 

X


----------



## BumpHope123

I don't think I am ever going to fall asleep tonight. *sigh*
How is everyone feeling? I have had intense back pain the past few days. Nothing seems to soothe it. And this morning I think baby rotated positions which put me in so much more pain! Sitting on my birthing ball does help a bit but overall baby's movements are no longer fun and cute! I am getting nervous of going into labor at any time...I'm not ready yet!


----------



## Allie84

Sparkle, you are probably in the midst of labor right now! Ahh! Thinking of you.

BumpHope, what position do you think baby is in now? We are quite lucky with our extra monitoring to be able to be told every week, so I suppose you'll know soon enough. Sorry it's causing back pain though. Hopefully it doesn't keep up the entire next month! :hugs: Or are you thinking it's labor related back pain already?


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie- no I don't think it's labor related back pain just yet. For quite some time baby was head down and on the right side of my bump with his legs out across the top. Then last Thursday morning at my NST I found out he must have flipped over to the left side and I think it happened that very morning. Yesterday I started feeling hiccups in a different spot than I've ever felt them (usually I feel them towards my bum) towards the front of my bump and the movement locations are different too so I think he is now head down in the center of my bump. Most painful position yet!! Now this is what makes me nervous because it seems like an awfully convenient position for him to make a speedy exit! :D


----------



## Allie84

Ooh, it sounds like maybe he is beginning to engage? It's okay, you want him in a good convenient position!! 

I was reading spinning babies and based on what they told me at last u/s, that baby is head down on the left, and what I read on that website, it's a great position for labor. So I'm hoping he stays in that position now.


----------



## Sarah12

Hey girls- bumphope- hope u got some sleep! Ive had terrible sleep past 4 nights. Keep waking at 3.30-4am and that's it then. 

I feel awful today & left work early. I feel like baby so low that it hurts when I walk, but at the same time its right into my ribs and feel so breathless & have had a stitch all day! 

No idea what babies position is - will ask on Friday when see midwife. Do u have scans over there that tell u? 

X


----------



## Allie84

They can usually tell my palpating your uterus and were able to tell with me. The only reason we are having it 'confirmed' via u/s is our extra scans for gestational diabetes. I bet they can tell you at your appt though! Or you can try to figure it out using the spinning babies website which is really good.


----------



## BumpHope123

NST confirmed today that baby is more towards the center of my bump now though still laying sideways. I got such a good look at his face today!! :happydance: He had a little pouty bottom lip for a few seconds...hehe. 

Sarah - hope you are feeling better now that you are at home for the day. Let's hope we all get some sleep tonight!! :wacko:


----------



## sparklebunny

I HAD A GIRL!!!! a beautiful little girl weighing in at 8lb 10!!!! She's perfect apart from her blood sugar levels which are low at the moment. So we're still in hospital at the moment but when we get out I'll tell u everything and post a piccie! Her name is Maia Jasmine :dance: xxx


----------



## desiwannabmom

wow..congratulations Sparkle!! Waiting for the pic :)! I was waiting for your news :)! 

Oh and beautiful name too!


----------



## BumpHope123

Yay Sparkle! Congrats on your baby girl! Love the name! Can't wait to hear the story. :)


----------



## Allie84

Oh wow congrats Sparkle!!! I've been thinking about you! What a gorgeous name and I'm so glad she's doing well! :) I take it her lungs were okay? I can't wait to hear the story and see pics. :happydance:

Our first Elevenses baby!!! :happydance: 

How is everyone doing?

Have you US ladies had your Group B Strep test yet? I had mine yesterday and the doc also gave me my first cervical check....OUCH! It really hurt and I'm still spotting brown from it. :( I am 1 cm dialated with a soft cervix, but it's still long. Baby is engaged...she was able to feel his head. If it bounced back it meant he wasn't engaged but it stayed put so she said he's engaged.

I'm looking at induction for 39 weeks, so in about 3 weeks! I'm hoping to go on my own a few days before then, though, to avoid the intervention of induction. But if I have to be induced that's okay too! 

Doc told me I could wait until 40 weeks if I wanted (as of now) but as that falls RIGHT on Thanksgiving she said she would prefer not to induce on Thanksgiving, which makes sense. And she likes to schedule it for when she's the doc on call so she can hopefully deliver, so it will probably be in the days before Thanksgiving. 

Oh and I had another growth scan yesterday and Alistair is approx 6lbs 1oz. :)


----------



## BumpHope123

Wow Allie, that was a very productive dr's appointment! :winkwink: Great that baby is engaged already! I have a dr's appointment tomorrow...not sure if she's going to start cervical checks tomorrow and do the Group B Strep test then. I am dreading the internal checks! :wacko: I have a growth ultrasound on Friday and it'll take a day or two for the radiologist to dictate the results so I might just have to wait until next Thursday's dr appointment for the results. I'm so nervous that baby is going to measure big, especially since he looks so "cute" (aka chubby) on the ultrasounds. But it will be nice to know that information either way so that I have an idea how the delivery will progress. 

I'm still on my organizing/cleaning/fixing things frenzy. I overdo it and then wear myself out. And I keep crossing things off my list and then adding more! :haha: This whole girl/boy thing set me back a bit too, but hopefully everything will be done by the end of next week and then I can spend the last few weeks relaxing.


----------



## Sarah12

Sparkle- CONGATULATIONS!! Really wonderful news! Been thinking of you loads! And 8lbs !! You could have been on for a record breaking baby if you'd been allowed to go to term! 
And what a gorg name! Can't wait to hear all about it.

Allie- seems like u could be next! Engaged already. I've no idea what my little one doing. I tried figuring out the position on that site u sent through but I can feel movement and hardness everywhere! Got midwife appt tom so will be asking. 
We don't usually get strep B test over here. That said I've currently got thrush & on pessarys so will be asking for it! 

Sx


----------



## Allie84

Good luck on Friday! Alistair looks really chubby in the face on the u/s and he's measuring right on and not too big! Don't wear yourself out too much with the cleaning...I was on a kick like that week and then I was super tired at the weekend. But I know how you feel, it feels good to get some stuff done.

I had a crappy night...I was a Labor and Delivery. This is from my journal:

I'm just back from L&D....my blood pressure is 145/95!!! 

Basically, I could barely get out of bed today I felt so tired. I had a hard time focusing on work and just felt like crap. I laid in bed much of the day.

When Alex got home from work we went to the grocery store and I checked my blood pressure at the pharmacy and it was 140/90 so we called up the hospital and they had me come in.

It turns out I have mild fever, but my urine and blood work was fine, and the baby looked fine as well, so it was just the fever, feeling crap and the 145/95 BP. 

I had a flu shot yesterday at my appt and they think it's that causing this reaction in me, a flu like reaction. 

I'm so upset and scared though. I'm not at bed rest, just have to 'take it easy' and go back Friday for a BP check.

My BP was 115/75 just yesterday at my appt so it went up like 30 pts overnight. Hopefully it's just the damn flu shot.

:(


----------



## BumpHope123

Oh no, hope you feel better soon Allie! I have heard that the flu shot can make some people sick initially. I got it at my last appt. They are still pushing tdap shot too but after some more reading up on it, I have decided to wait until the baby is born for that one.


----------



## BumpHope123

Had my dr.'s appointment today. She didn't to a cervical exam (but did do the GBS test), which I'm happy about because I was really not looking forward to that. They said they'll start them two weeks before my due date if everything is progressing normally, unless I specifically request one for whatever reason. They also gave me a full-on diaper bag (with a changing pad, insulated bottle holder, and cute blanket too)! I like the bag I bought better of course, but the accessories will definitely come in handy. :thumbup:

We got our boy's bedding delivered yesterday and I don't like it and will be returning it. :dohh: It is so hard finding nice boy stuff!


----------



## Allie84

Nice about the diaper bag! Our hospital also gave out a 'kit' which included a bag but it mostly included formula samples and breast feeding product samples...gotta love product promotion from hospitals lol.

Sorry you didn't like the bedding but glad you avoided the painful cervical exam.

Why did you decide against the Tdap? I have to admit I was not convinced it was necessary afte I got it myself. :nope: And then the flu shot made me feel crap...bascially I don't like vaccines!

My BP is still high so I'm on bedrest now. :( The doc I saw yesterday said I will probably be on bedrest for 3 weeks and be induced at 39. To be honest I'd rather be induced at 38 so there's less of a chance for this to develop into pre-eclamsia but this doctor said they like to wait until 39 weeks to induce. I kinda get it, because that's closer to my due date, but if 37 is 'full term' then why is it so important to wait until 39 vs 38? :shrug: It's just going to be another week that I'm baking this baby with high blood pressure. It was still 140/90 yesterday (though they got it down to 114/72 laying on my left side).


----------



## BumpHope123

My growth ultrasound yesterday went really well. Baby is measuring 5lb and something oz (I can't remember the ounces exactly but it was a measurement equivalent to 35 weeks + 1 day). Though this is 6 days short of my 36 week mark which was yesterday, I know it's right on target since my LMP due date is about 6 days ahead of when we actually conceived. :happydance: Baby is also sporting some hair and is still a boy (I just had to have the extra confirmation). :haha: Also, I had noticed that my sugar levels have been so much easier to manage over the past few weeks. Without me even mentioning it at Thursday's dr appt, my dr. asked me if my numbers had gotten easier to manage because that happens with a lot of women since the placenta slows down on secreting a certain hormone in the last few weeks. I thought it would get harder, but apparently not...? Also, my fundal measurement is catching up with itself just as my dr said it would (two weeks ago i was measuring 38 weeks and then now at 36 weeks I'm still measuring 38 weeks). 

Allie - Sorry to hear about being on bed rest. :hugs: On the plus side, at least you will be able to relax for a few weeks before the baby comes. Catch up on all the tv and reading your heart desires! I don't think 37 weeks is considered full term if you have GD. At least, that's my understanding because of the lung development. I know you mentioned earlier that one of your doctors said the lung development was only an issue in uncontrolled GD, but I still keep reading that it can be and issue and I think most dr's will err on the side of caution because the only way to know for sure is to do an amnio. Not sure what the risks of amnio are at this stage, but perhaps they could do that and then induce at 38? I hope it does not develop in to preeclampsia, but if it does, will they induce right away then?? Is someone able to help you while you're on bed rest? How are you managing? Can you get up and move around at all or do you have to strictly be in bed?


----------



## Allie84

UGH I just wrote out the longest reply and it got deleted!!!

In summary....

My blood sugars have been lower too! I have beein averaging 70 for fasting and the 90s post meals, regardless of what I eat. Even when I cheat I'm in the 110s....I asked my doc and she didn't give an explanation but said it was a good thing. I'm glad your bod is doing the same thing! 

Yes, the doc I saw Friday doesn't induce GD patients before 39 weeks so she must err on the side of caution as well. I would probably be willing to do an amnio...honestly, I'm more afraid of the complications for Alistair and I from pre-e, if I got it, than I am of him being one or two weeks premature. If I do get pre-e I think they will induce sooner rather than later. Hopefully it stays away! 

I have hubby here to help this weekend but he goes back to work tomorrow. :( I'm aloud to lounge on the couch, and can get up to go to the bathroom, get food, or bathe. Yesterday I cheated a bit and had hubby drive me to CVS to check my BP and buy an at home BP gauge and I felt like crap! So I'm going to be stricter today...

I actually am just home from labor and delivery. The BP gauge we bought was giving me crazy high readings, like around 140/107 all the time! I called up L&D and they had me come in, and their BP readings were over 15 pts lower than my machine was when we compared them together. :dohh: Needless to say, I'm returning it! Well, having hubby return it. Also had an NST and it took Alistair awhile to get active (which of course worried me) but in the end he passed.

The nurse told me the average mom comes in to L&D 3 times before she goes into labor.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Hello ladies,
Been away for too long again! So much has happened. And I cannot believe we are already at that false labor stage!! Allie - How is bed rest going? Hope you are doing something to occupy yourself.

I had my office babyshower and the Indian one couple of weeks ago. Got a bunch of stuff. I need to now organize/wash everything!!! Both showers went really great. We did have a scare right before the weekend Indian shower though. I was at the Grocery store after work (the same day as my office shower) and I started feeling this INTENSE lower back pain and I also got the feeling that I was leaking something. Thank Goodness DH was with me. I just had to hold on to the cart and him and made it into the restroom and when I wiped I felt water like thing. I thought may be I was leaking amniotic fluid. I was just SO SCARED. I called the on call dr. at the practice and he said to go into the hospital for a labor check. I went in, they hooked me up and told me I was contracting which scared us even more! We were SO NOT READY to have the baby at 34 weeks. They then kept me for longer and eventually my contractions and the lower back pain went away. They then sent me home. Since then I have been getting some painful/some not painful contractions. I really don't know if that is causing any dilation but I really would like for this baby to not come out until at least 39 weeks. Then last Thursday I felt the baby drop and I think she is in my lower pelvis now. I feel that she is ready to come out any minute. The lower pelvic pain is killing me though. Sitting/standing/walking/sleeping have been extremely uncomfortable. I feel like her head is 'stabbing' me if that makes any sense. I am willing to go through the pain..I just don't her out anytime soon!! I have a dr. appt tomorrow and I have a BUNCH of questions for the dr. So much has happened since she last saw me, it feels like!!

My hospital bag is kind of sort of packed..except for nursing bras/camis/nighties I feel like I will need everything else so I haven't put them in. What is everyone wearing for going home outfits? I have heard something not constrictive but its going to be cold here so I will need to wear pants..I was thinking my maternity jeans....yoga pants/sweats seem too causual....

I got baby laundry detergent today so I am going to do baby laundry tonight and I can pack her bag...what is everyone taking for the baby to the hospital?


----------



## sparklebunny

[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/myal.jpg/][IMG]https://img853.imageshack.us/img853/8360/myal.jpg[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Here she is ladies! We've changed the spelling of her name so now she is :

Mya Jasmine .....and she is everything i could have ever wanted!


----------



## BumpHope123

Omg, look at those cheeks!! Too adorable!


----------



## sparklebunny

Ha ha! That's exactly what we call her! "Cheeks"!


----------



## BumpHope123

When you have some time, I would be interested in hearing how the induction went since I may need one too if baby doesn't come on his own. :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

omgoodnesss...she is adorable!! Those cheeks are soo squishable!!!


----------



## sparklebunny

The induction was fantastic. The uncomfortable part was having my waters break. They told me that the drip causes really constant and quite severe contractions and can take hours so that was why i chose to have the epidural which i personally would recommend. I felt calm and it was actually 8-10 hours before i was ready to push and i was having 4 contractions every 8 minutes by that time. They monitored my blood pressure every 10 minutes and they put a catheter in because i couldn't tell when i needed to pee because of the epidural. You can feel when the head is coming down and you know when you need to push so the midwife should guide you as normal from then...


----------



## sparklebunny

Thanks Desi! :)


----------



## BumpHope123

It's our month, ladies!!

Sarah - feeling any better?
Allie - are you keeping occupied on bedrest?
Desi - I get intense stabbing pains as well very low on my bump. Some days baby's movements put me in agony all day. But I'd rather let him cook in there until closer to my due date too. 

I don't know why I even bother trying to sleep at night any more. It is almost 3:30am here and I've had less than an hour of sleep so far. Ugh. I'm sure tomorrow will be another day of feeling like a zombie.


----------



## Sarah12

Sparkle- she is gorgeous! So adorable! Awwwww! Youust be so proud and happy.

I'm having a really crap time at mo. My inlaws have been with us a week and I'm struggling so much. They are constantly there and im not able to relax at all. I broke down crying on the midwife on Friday and have pretty much been in tears since! 

Was topped off at the weekend when my father in law put the border up in the nursery for us. We told him so many times where it's to go and how we want it. But without telling us he decided it should go lower down and just did what he wanted. I was so upset & in tears. I now don't know what to do... Either leave it try & forget it or pull it down, re paint, buy a new one and put it where I want it. I just don't know. I'm just so upset and angry. He's not even apologized....


----------



## sparklebunny

Aww! Thanks Sarah :friends: I'm so sorry ur in law put your border up wrong. How bloody frustrating. And especially to not apologise, that would send me nuts. I would take it down and make a point of putting it where u want it. After all it may be silly to th but getting things just the way you want them is really important at this time on ur pg. You're going to be feeling fragile and a tad hormonal anyway so for them to add to that is such a pain. Anyway here's a a huge hug from me :hugs: keep ur head up! :)


----------



## BumpHope123

Aw Sarah, I'm sorry to hear you are struggling with the in-laws. My MIL is coming at the end of next week and to be honest, the closer it gets, the more worried I get that she is going to drive me nuts. She is super helpful but at the same time very opinionated, and I'm just so sick of everyone's unsolicited advice!  I'm sure to snap at her eventually. And plus like you said, it can be hard to relax when they are around "watching you" every moment! I would really be upset as well about the border. What does your hubby think about the border situation? You were in tears and FIL didn't even apologize?! :growlmad: If it is going to bother you every time you look at it, I would say just redo it. And hopefully DH can explain to them that they need to listen to what you guys want in your own home!! 
:hugs:


----------



## Sarah12

Thanks girls. It's really so awful. We've paid for them to go to the theatre tonight just so we can have a night on our own. Unless I'm in my bedroom I don't get a second on my own. 

I really don't know what to do about the border- it is a huge job moving it as will have to repaint, buy another etc & my husband will end up doing it & he's enough on. But seeing it where it is makes me so angry at my father in law! It's only 2 inches lower than I won't but it's upset me so much!! I'll post a pic when I get home!


----------



## Allie84

That's right, it's our month! We're going to have our babies this month! Ahhh!

Oh Sparkle she is gorgeous!!!! I'm so happy the induction went smoothly for you! :hugs: Are you and Mya home from the hospital yet?

Desi, sounds like quite a scare but I'm glad you and LO are doing well and she's staying put. :) Is it possible you're off on your dates at all?

Baby staying put is something I've been doing soooo much reading and asking about, as I'm looking at probable induction for blood pressure and gestational diabetes. Anyways, I agree 39 weeks is best for sure, but from what I've read and what my doc said to me today, if you go into labor _on your own_ after 37 weeks it means baby is ready to come out. The statistics about 37 and 38 weeks being too early is only in cases when you are 'forcing' baby out by induction. (And of course, in cases like Sparkles and mine where we have medical things influencing induction, the risks outweight the benefits) But I hope it's reassuring to you that once you hit 37 weeks, if your baby decides to come on her own, she's ready.

Bumphope, sorry you're having trouble sleeping! I notice I get more BH in the middle of the night, and baby sits in uncomfy positions while I sleep, and I have to pee a bunch, etc and all in all it's not the best night's sleep. I feel ya. Have you tried a warm bath before bed? It seems to help me! And having the room a little cooler than normal (poor hubby is cold haha). 

Sarah, I'm sorry about the in-law woes! Sounds frustrating, and definitely not a good combo with pregnancy hormones! Hang in there. We're always here if you need to vent! :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Oh, I meant to update about my appt. It went well but my BP is still high at 130/92. I'm being monitored carefully the next weeks, and am maybe looking at induction next week at 38 weeks if anything gets worse. So far, so good though on all of my labs! 

My biophysical went well but I learned that Alistair is now back to back! His movements hurt much more when he's back to back like he is right now, as well. I just hope he turns around before I go into labor or am induced, though. 

I had a few days of spotting after my exam/group b strep test last week and today I mentioned it to the doc and she said it sounds like my bloody show starting. 

It's crazy how close we're getting! 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## luckyalready

Hi Girls!! OH MY WORD SPARKLE!! MYA IS JUST BEAUTIFUL! Those cheeks!!? TO DIE FOR! LOVE HER! :)

Im so excited that its NOVEMBER!! AHHH! This is it ladies! :)
11/anything/11 .. is um an awesome bday!!
I know some of you dont put the date like that, but you get what Im saying. :)
I would love love love 11/11/11 .. how cool would that be?
Ive been so tired the past few days.. I mean, not even coffee gets me going.. all I can think about is sleeping!! what the heck?
Right now I have a sharp pain in my left side.. its been there for about an hour, I dont know what its from?


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - I do keep the room cold at night...open window and fan blowing on me. :D Like you said though, getting up to go to the bathroom 4+ times a night is not exactly conducive to getting a good night's sleep. I think the main problem though is that once I get up, my mind starts racing and I'm just thinking about everything. I STILL have not packed my hospital bags. Eeeks! There is just so much that I will need to pack last minute. Also, my baby tends to move his body from the left to right side a lot (head down either way) and so I'm sure yours could still get out of the back to back position before birth or even during early labor. Glad to hear your labs are coming back good! And can't believe you might already be having your bloody show!!


----------



## luckyalready

Oh yes, and for Halloween.. my OH and I were Juno and Paulie Bleeker from the movie Juno.. it was fun,
 



Attached Files:







juno2.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 7









juno.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BumpHope123

Great costume idea, Lucky!


----------



## Allie84

BumpHope, I sleep with the window open and a fan on as well! 

Lucky, great costumes! I even had hubby come over and have a look. Awesome idea. We dressed our dog up but didn't have costumes ourselves this year. Next year will be really fun with a baby!! Could the sharp pain be baby kicking you? I find my LO kicks near my belly button and it hurts me.


----------



## BumpHope123

I wish I knew when this baby was coming! :coffee:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Cute costume Lucky! You look good! May be we all should do our belly shots? May be the last one hehe! 

I am jealous that you guys get to open your windows! It is officially cold and nasty here. They are predicting snow tonight and we have this nasty cold wind and rain today. Makes me want to curl up and watch t.v. but alas I am at work. I had my appt yesterday and the dr. checked my cervix. She said it wasn't dilated and she could feel the baby's head. When she examined me from the outside she couldn't locate for about 20 seconds where the head was and I was a bit concerned but when she checked me vaginally she said she is pretty sure the head is down and where it needs to be! 

I have been feeling some high abdomen pain today all day and the last couple of days the baby hasn't moved as much as she did couple days ago. She was just kicking up a storm couple days ago and now nothing....only when I poke her, she seems to wake up. Not sure if I should be concerned about that or not?! Wonder which one of us will go next??! 

Not to scare anyone but I have an induction story to share. One of my friends was due Oct 25 and yesterday they asked her to come to the hospital for induction. They went in and they gave her pitocin and apparently her contractions didn't start at all and they sent her home late afternoon to wait it out!! Ouch! How hard is that? To think you are gonna have a baby that day and to come home empty handed! I had never heard that Pitocin didn't work. I was talking to someone else and they said that sometimes they have to give you a cervical ripening agent prior to pitocin so that it can kick start labor! Now I feel like there is so much I do not know! Makes me feel a bit unprepared!!


----------



## BumpHope123

I had another dr's appointment today. She had the official growth scan results and said baby's weight is great as is his head to belly ratio (which is important for GD babies as their bellies can get over grown if the sugar is not controlled enough). And she is really pleased with my sugar and amniotic fluid levels. So I asked her about whether or not we would schedule an induction on my due date now just in case he doesn't come on his own. Originally when I was diagnosed with GD she said she wouldn't let me go past my due date of the 25th. But now that I'm doing so well she said she would let me go a bit past my due date if my cervix is not ready for the induction. As Desi mentioned, it can turn into a several day induction if the cervix is not ready and needs to be ripened. And even then it can fail. She wants to see at least a 1-2 cm dilation and 50% effacement of the cervix...more likely that the induction will be successful. I'm pretty happy about her letting me go past my due date, which I know is ahead of my conception due date by 5-6 days anyways, because I really do not want a lengthy induction. We'll see how my cervix is doing starting week 38 but I'm grateful for the flexibility of not having to give birth by the 25th if things are not optimal. :happydance:
Of course in a perfect world though, baby will just come on his own towards the end. :winkwink:


----------



## desiwannabmom

BumpHope, That is really good news that you will be allowed to go past the due date. You did a good job (actually all of you who have GD) controlling the GD. You should be proud!

At my work, they started a baby pool for me on when she is going to come. They put four weeks worth of dates/times out and it all starts next week. EVERYONE in the office seems to really eager to WIN! They come and ask me how I am feeling etc :D!


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - what is your guess on when baby will come?? :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Even though everyone around me seems to indicate that she will come soon because she has dropped a couple weeks ago, I think she is going to stay put until her due week. I think she will come sometime between 25-28. I did notice that the entire week/time slots has been filled out on the pool sheet. BUT if she wants to win all the pool money to herself, she should come after Dec 3 since that is when the chart ends haha!!


BumpHope123 said:


> Desi - what is your guess on when baby will come?? :)


----------



## BumpHope123

Wow, she can win the pool too?! Well then, tell her to stay put! :haha:


----------



## Allie84

Sorry I've not been writing in here, I've been so self engrossed with my blood pressure troubles. They found protein in my 24 urine so I have been diagnosed with preeclampsia and they're just taking it appt by appt now...last seen Friday, go back Tuesday, hopefully to be induced! I'm very stressed.

BumpHope, that's great news about baby and going past the due date! Do you know if you are dialated or effaced at all? I know I was 1 cm two weeks ago but she didn't mention effacement. 

Desi, that's really cute about the office pool! Do you want to go that long so you can win or are you hoping to deliver sooner?

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - I don't know if I'm dilated or effaced. I won't start getting checked until after this week's appointment...so around 38 weeks, unless there's an issue prior to that or unless I request to be checked for whatever reason. I'm kinda glad about that though because frankly I just don't want anyone poking around up there right now...sounds so uncomfortable! :haha: I know you said you bled a bit afterwards, but did it hurt as well??

Baby's movements have gotten so painful on the bottom of my bump. Sharp knife-like pains when he's really going at it...ugh. Makes me moan in pain and stop dead in my tracks. Dr. said this is normal for some and that it gets worse in subsequent pregnancies. :dohh: I've also been getting a crazy feeling here and there in my left leg for the past two days. Almost like my leg is going to detach from my hip and give out...if that makes any sense. :wacko:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Bumphope - I got checked at my last week's appt. I wasn't dilated at all. She didn't mention about effacement and I forgot to ask. I should ask this Tuesday. When they checked me at the hospital for dilation, it hurt SO BAD!!! I am not sure if I was really tense, or if my cervix was higher but it hurt like heck. The nurse did say afterward that I was very dry and my cervix was really high up. But when my dr. checked me on Tuesday I was uncomfortable but it definitely didn't hurt. I didn;t get a chance to ask her if that was because my cervix was may be lower or something..I am not sure. She was in such a rush at my last appt. she didn't even sit down!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie, I saw the other thread you posted. I would say to just keep calling them and bugging them to see if they will induce sooner than they are saying. And it sounds like you are paying very close attention to your body so you should be ok there. Try to relax(I know its hard) and watch some good feel good movies......

Bumphope - No matter who wins, the baby gets half the money from the pool! The baby wins it all if she comes out at a time slot that no one has filled out !


----------



## BumpHope123

The baby wins 1/2 no matter what?! What a great office pool! :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Yep, that is what I thought! I have been in the same office for 6 years now and people have been extremely kind and generous with their gifts and thoughts. Makes me feel special, that is for sure. 



BumpHope123 said:


> The baby wins 1/2 no matter what?! What a great office pool! :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

How is everyone?! I think almost all of us are full term now! YAY!! I cannot believe how time has flew! It just feels like yesterday we found out we were expecting!!


----------



## Sarah12

Hi girls. Hope everyone feeling well. 
Allie when you say induced on Tuesday do u mean tomorrow?

Are you girls still working? I finish on Wed and can't wait! I'm still having a stressful time with in laws. I feel like a guest in my own home. I get home from work, dinner cooked ( which sounds lovely but I have lost all control of my kitchen- what we eat, what's in the fridge. I walk in there & get asked what I'm looking for!). They're watching an sitcom on repeat and I just want to relax & put the tv on what I want to watch but I can't so have come up to my room! It's so tough. Try not to let it bother me but then I get angry that I've been put in thus position at having people stay at 38 weeks pregnant!! Sigh :(

They're going away for a few days tomorrow so that will help but back on weekend. 

On the baby front I've not had an appt since 36 weeks but hopefully everything good. Baby must be pressing on my femoral nerve as I get really bad shooting nerve pain into my groin which means I can't walk much. So there's very little I can do to get out of house! Also I'm needing the loo constantly! 

Can everyone else feel they've dropped? I think I still look high but bladder making me think baby must be some way down!!

Sx


----------



## BumpHope123

Sarah - How long are the in-laws staying with you? I feel your pain...I feel the same way when the in-laws are staying with us...like they have taken over MY house. I also get asked what I'm looking for in the kitchen!! :haha: Luckily just my MIL is coming for the time being and FIL is not coming until closer to mid december. But I'm getting so anxious just anticipating the frustration. :wacko:
Hope you enjoy your respite from them!

I think I have dropped just because baby's movements are much lower down and I get pains in my nether regions now. However, my bump doesn't look much lower and I thought people can typically see their bump shift...?

At my doctor's appt yesterday I found out that the insane, disabilitating pain in my left leg is sciatica. Great! :dohh: Thank goodness it comes and goes otherwise I would be completely out of commission.


----------



## Sarah12

They're here for another 4 weeks! But have got trips planned for them. It's had me in tears as really want to be savoring & enjoying this time. 

Sciatica - nasty. You doing gentle stretches of your hamstring? Ive done research into my groin nerve pain and think it's caused by round ligament pressing on nerve...

Xx


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone!!

I have my induction booked for Saturday night. :shock: I go in at 7 pm for the gel and then they will start the drip of pitocin Sunday morning. I can't believe it's happening! Myl blood pressure was still really high, but my labs and baby were okay today, so I'm grateful. 

I had a membrane sweep today...I wonder if it will do anything? It REALLY hurt. I asked and I'm 1.5 cm, 50% effaced, and my cervix is in the middle. If you're going to get a sweep I recommend having someone's hand to squeeze. I put marks in hubby's hand with my nails! 

I've also heard that it hurts the higher your cervix is. 

I think you can be dropped without it showing much. I know baby is engaged but my bump still seems kind of high, or not much lower. We should post some 'final' bump pics! I took one today in case they kept me at the hospital and it was my last one. 

Sarah, I'm so sorry about your in-laws! Sounds frustrating. I hope you enjoy the few days away. Can you maybe have hubby talk to them? 

Desi, did you have an appt today as well? How did that go? It's funny your doc didn't even sit down...I am crazy and drag out my appts. Today mine was an hour! I'm scheduled for 15 minutes...ha. Oh well.


----------



## BumpHope123

What exactly is a sweep?? I hear a lot of women talking here about them...I thought it was a UK thing. :dohh:


----------



## desiwannabmom

DARN! I typed a response and now its all GONE!!!!!


Anyways, I thought a sweep was just an internal exam but it sounds like it is more? Is it the same as stripping the membranes, Allie? What do they exactly do? 

I have my appt today in another 1.5 hrs!


----------



## Allie84

Yes, it's stripping the membranes. I guess sweep is the British term for it. They separate the amniotic sac from the cervix to release prostaglandins....you have to be at least 1 cm dialated so they can fit a finger in there.

They usually only do it from 38 weeks but she did it a few days early since I'm being induced anyways. 

Good luck at your appt!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Interesting! Apparently I have read on some US forums that some drs. don't even tell patients they are doing it and they end up going into labor after that! I think that would be kind of scary! I would be mad at the dr.


----------



## BumpHope123

Yowzaz!! :shock: I'm going to have to ask my dr. if they will do that. She hasn't mentioned anything about it. Or maybe ignorance is bliss. :haha:


----------



## BumpHope123

Oh, by the way, I started drinking red raspberry leaf tea today. I think I have read some people say that it is gross, but it tasted fine to me, just like normal tea. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it keeps labor short. xx


----------



## desiwannabmom

So, I had my appt. Dr. checked cervix and her first comment was "oh, this baby is low, really really low". She said I am about a finger tip (1 cm) dilated, and the cervix was really soft and the baby was really really low (she used two reallys). She said "you will not go past your due date". I asked her if that means I could have her like soon, in a week and she said not really. She said that she expects to see me next week but then may be not the week after?! It makes it all so real, you guys!!! I am almost there..I guess according to the dr. And she said I am 50% effaced.


----------



## BumpHope123

That's great, Desi!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Thanks Bumphope! I am so NERVOUS all of a sudden! I still haven't packed my bag completely, there is still stuff to do at work! I keep making a mental list, keep stressing myself out!!


----------



## BumpHope123

Yup, I hear you on that! So much to do, so little time!


----------



## BumpHope123

Yup, I hear you on that! So much to do, so little time!


----------



## Allie84

That's great desi! Sounds kind of similar to me at 1.5 cm and 50% effaced. Although I'm hoping in my case my body speeds things along much faster than your OB predicts you will go!! (So my induction is easier or I go into labor on my own before then) Did you ask about a membrane strip?

I've been drinking raspberry leaf tea for about a week now as well. Actually mine is 'Mother to Be Tea' but the main ingredient is raspberry leaf. I actually like it as well.

I've also started putting 2000 mg of evening primrose oil near my cervix nightly to help soften it hopefully, and DH and I have been having sex after a VERY long dry spell haha.

It's quite a coincidence but one of my good friends also had high BP and just delivered her baby last week where I'll be delivering...and she had a 48 hour labor. :shock: She also had to be induced....so I'm hoping these little things I do will help so I don't end up like her.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
I didn't ask her about the membrane strip. I completely forgot. I am just assuming she won't do it without telling me. I'd just like her to come whenever she is ready without any intervention since she seems to be doing fine in there. My dr. did say that I wasn't ready for an induction now but I may be next week if I really wanted her to deliver the baby (she is gone from Nov 19-27). DH and I decided we'd just take a chance with the on call dr. delivering her than do the induction. 

Did your DR. say how soft your cervix was? Mine said usually when it is hard it is like feeling your knuckle and she said mine was like the inside of my palm! She said very soft! 

Where did you guys get the redraspberry leaf tea? Do you get it at regular grocery stores?

Also, my friend who was two weeks overdue on Tuesday got induced Sunday night. Well, they did the cervical ripening stuff Sunday night and started on Pitocin Monday a.m. She had her baby that evening at 6:20. So I guess she was not in labor as long your other friend was. I think it depends on person to person. I will definitely be thinking of you this Sat.


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - I am not sure if you can find the red raspberry leaf tea at the grocery store. This is the one I bought: https://www.amazon.com/Red-Raspberr...HHGS/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1320884201&sr=8-8


----------



## desiwannabmom

Another question - Did you ladies purchase a breast pump if you are planning on breastfeeding? Since I will be going back to work pretty soon, I am going to invest in a good one but and I am currently debating between a Medela Pump in Style vs. Medela Free Style. Does anyone have any thoughts on either of those?


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - When I was considering buying a pump, I was going to go with the Medela Pump in Style and I don't remember reading about the Freestyle. But that was all short lived since one of my cousins gave me her hospital grade pump (Medela Lactina) so all I had to do was to buy the individual pump kit for it.


----------



## desiwannabmom

You lucky duck! That is awesome to be able to get a Lactina :)! I heard they are really good! Freestyle they say is for handsfree stuff but people are not saying it does what it says it does good. I am mostly intersted in it because it is so small, it would fit in a diaper bag etc. But it is also a lot more expensive than PIS.


----------



## sparklebunny

I've got the Medela single electric pump with Swing action. It is brilliant! I'm expressing twice a day....i'm managing to get about 3 1/2 ounces (120mls) each time. I am still having to top up at least once a day with 30 - 40 mls of formula. The only thing is she is getting very used to the bottle and a little frustrated at the breast because it doesn't flow as fast as the bottles do :wacko: But i am trying to maintain some sort of action on the breast because it is bonding us closer and closer together and it means i don't HAVE to take a bottle out everytime we go out.

How are you all doing??? It's getting closer and closer! I can't wait to meet the new arrivals!


----------



## desiwannabmom

I have heard about the Swing too. With my work schedule, I really need a double pump! I think I am leaning more toward the freestyle...


----------



## Allie84

I bought a Medela hand pump....one of the more basic ones. But as I work from home I will be rarely pumping. If I find it too difficult I will for sure be getting an electric pump though. 

Sparle, look at that avatar!! Awwww. So beautiful.


----------



## Sarah12

Hi all
My friends lent me the Medela Swing. funny we're all on Medela! Although I'm a bit confused with pumping. When do I do it? And when do I give her bottled and when breast? What r u doing Sparkle? I've read there are different teats & flow rates & u should get one similar to your nipples but how do you know which?! 

I'm ok.. Had a panic on Wednesday as was getting these sharp stabbing pains into my uterus that really hurt. They were really painful but only lasting a few seconds at a time but coming every minute or so. By the end if the night I couldn't walk! Called the midwife who said could be early labour & to take a bath & some painkillers. did that & tried to sleep & pain eased so was obviously nothing. Was such a reality check though! And made me & hubby realize how we need to be more organized! I was soooo tired that night & really didn't want to go into labour- needed sleep. So made me realise how important to nap in the afternoons so when it does happen I'm not as tired! 
I did some research into the stabbing pains & think its caused by babies head hitting against my cervix!! 

I've finished work now. Have u girls? Feels very surreal to have left! 

S x


----------



## sparklebunny

Awww Sarah! Don't worry those pains are probably just your body getting ready for the main event! 

I am using Tommee Tippee bottles and using a 0 month teat. She seems to be able to go between the two when encouraged. Patience is a huge factor! I'm bottling in the night and breasting as much as poss through the day. I pump after I feed and then bottle what I get then I sometimes save it for later or just give it to her in a bottle for next feed. desi, be careful of double pump, apparently it is very painful and ineffectual unless ur having twins... The single works very fast if yr worried about time :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sarah,
My sister exclusively breastfed for 18 months so she is giving me lots of advice. She also went back to work when my nephew was 4 weeks so she pumped and breast fed both. She said that she pretty much ONLY gave breast until about week 4 and then started giving bottle(pumped milk) at late nights and early mornings OR when my nephew was still sort of in a sleep slumber and was not awake all the way. Then she started changing that to when he was more awake etc and apparently that avoided the nipple confusion and he took both bottle and breast easily. She said that she fed him right when he woke up. Pumped right before she left for work around 8:30 a.m. Then pumped again at work at 10:30/12:30/2:30. Then came home fed him at evenings and nights. She said the key is to keep baby at breast as much as you can so your mind tells your body to produce milk. That is what I learnt at my breastfeeding class too. She said if you exclusviely want to breastfeed you will have to get past the initial 2-3 weeks when you think its not working and you will get through the hard part. So keeping focus and determination when you are the most vulnerable to give up is the key I think!!

Yeah, I get those stabbing pains too but they don't usually have a pattern. I just relax and they go away after a while. I am working till the day of labor so its getting slightly uncomfortable at work!!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sparkle,
Thanks for the note on the double. My sister and a couple of friends are currently using the double and its working for them. I am hoping it will for me too. I guess we will see how it goes....will only in a few weeks huh?!


----------



## Allie84

Sarah, it sounds like practice labor to me! Your bod is getting ready.

Desi and Sparkle, thanks for the breastfeeding advice!

Have any of you lost your mucous plug yet? I'm pretty sure I lost all of mine last night and it counted as a bloody show. TMI but there was a A LOT of it and it was comepletely brown. I can't find a consensus online about what this means though? I'm not getting any contractions.


----------



## Sarah12

Thanks girls! Think I'm going to be on a steep learning curve. 
Desi I can't believe you're working to the end! Hardcore.


----------



## Sarah12

Allie- I read that losing your mucus plug can mean labour very close but also some girls can be weeks after they list plug. Helpful eh?!


----------



## Allie84

That's what I read too, haha. :dohh: Oh well. I did read that it may be more likely if it's bloody and not just clear and mucousy but I guess that could be wishful thinking.

I'm just soooooooo scared of being induced tomorrow. I'm really afraid of it being super painful, lasting FOREVER, or leading to the baby being in distress or a c-section. :cry: I want to go on my own so badly! 

I have half a mind to call up and say I don't want to be induced, and want to just stay on bedrset and wait. But then I think that could be bad for baby with my blood pressure so maybe I'll just do it....blah. I'm very emotional. :cry:


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Allie. It's tough for you. Can u talk to them and see what they say... Say you've lost your mucus plus and see if you could wait til Monday for induction? If it helps my friend was induced and all went smoothly. Maybe see what your blood pressure doing tomorrow- that said it's bound to be high as you'll be feeling on edge about everything. 

Past few days I've literally felt like I'm going to go into labour anyway. But today I've felt like im weeks and weeks away! I really don't want to go over!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
A lot of my friends were induced in the past. Everything went well. You just have to outweigh the risks at this point - bedrest vs. induction! How about some squats? I heard they work for some people but I am not sure if that will affect your BP.

Keep us all posted as soon as you can!


----------



## Sarah12

I heard to go on hands and knees and wiggle your bum!


----------



## desiwannabmom

I was gonna suggest dancing like all those youtube videos but then I am pretty sure that will make your BP go crazyyy!!

Just realized that we haven't heard from a lot of the other girls on this thread! I wonder if they had their babies and are too busy to post ! Aren't we the only ones left? I wonder.....


----------



## BumpHope123

Sarah - I am also going to try to wait until around week 4 of breastfeeding before introducing the bottle as they say it takes about that long for breastfeeding to get established. But I know people who weren't able to get breastfeeding/latching going for several weeks after the baby was born and did have to supplement with formula...I think the key is to just not give up. Personally, if I didn't know of these stories, I probably would give up thinking it's not going to work...but I guess it can still work out several weeks after birth. :thumbup: I get the intensely painful stabbing pains too. For me, it is super low on my bump and happens when baby moves down there so that is how I know they are not contractions. It is horrendous! Feels like the baby is trying to claw his way out of there, especially when the pain is shooting down my vagina! And sometimes I have so much pressure down there I'm sure the baby is coming any second too, but then here I am...waiting... :coffee:

I know people who love the double breast pumps....hopefully they work for me b/c that's what I have. :haha: I'm not going back to work right away so I have some flexibility with not having to pump, but I'd like to start pumping after 4 weeks so that DH can feed the baby as well and have that bonding time too (not to mention, I'm sure I will appreciate the break especially at night).

Allie - I've also heard that losing your mucus plus doesn't necessarily mean anything as it regenerates!! :wacko: I have a friend who was induced for both her labors since she went past her due dates and she had successful inductions. So hopefully you will have a smooth go at it. :hugs: I know at one point you were hoping to deliver without pain meds; what are your thoughts on that now...do you plan on an epidural? Do you have an exercise/birthing ball? Rolling around on that might help get things going too. Or try walking around. Though, don't do those things if you think they'll make your BP go up. :dohh:


----------



## Allie84

Yeah, I can't do much because I'm on bedrest. :( 

I called and asked if I could push my induction a day or two because I may go into labor myself as I'm getting signs...

They basically acted like I was being a huge pain in the ass and said they can't just schedule me in whenever I feel like it. They gave me the choice to go in tomorrow or wait until my normal OB appt on Tuesday to set up a new induction date.

I'm so frustrated!! I don't like that I'm being made to make this decision...they are acting like either way it's not a big deal. I wish they would give me their medical opinion. One day it's all serious that I've pre-e and the next it's like whatever.

I just don't know what to do....


----------



## BumpHope123

Yes it really would be nice if they could give you an opinion. Did you speak to the labor and delivery department? Perhaps you could ask to consult with a doctor on call?? What does DH think you should do?


----------



## Allie84

It was a clinic nurse, but she is the one 'in charge' or something, the OB coordinator. She was really, really rude. She had consulted with my doctor and apparently those are the choices my doctor gave.

It's frustrating that it's now being presented as a 'choice'. I mean how am I meant to make that call? I don't know which is best for the baby...I'm not a doctor. 

I want to avoid induction if I can but I don't want to keep the baby in there if it's best for him to be out, just because I'm freaking out. And if I don't go into labor naturally I will be induced next week anyways...how much difference is a few days? I have no idea.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
It sucks that they are giving you that choice. I wish you could speak to a dr. yourself. Can you do that now? I think if they are giving you a choice, then I would think that they don't feel one way or another either way which makes your decision even tough! I would say try and speak to a doc. yourself..instead of having the nurse do it?


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - I can understand why you would be torn. Personally, I would call back and explain that you would like to know what the medical recommendation is. They really have no right to be so rude!! Some people should not be allowed to work in jobs that require them to have good bedside manner!


----------



## sparklebunny

Poor you Allie :friends: 

If it's any help, my induction was brilliant and went very smoothly. If they're going to insure you next week maybe wait? I know these professionals are rude at times. I had a massive go at one of my midwives. They may do this every day but this is our child! I do know that were they seriously worried they probably wouldn't hesitate to get ur baby out and safe. Bur I agree you should ring back if you want more answers whether they like it or not!


----------



## Sarah12

Good Luck if induction happens today Allie. Hugs xxxxx


----------



## Allie84

I'm going in....I have a headache and I've just been so upset, so there's no point just putting off the inevitable! It's not the birth I envisioned but I am going to keep my eyes on the end result. Keep me in your thoughts it goes smoothly.


----------



## BumpHope123

Good luck Allie!!! I'm sure you will do great and soon you will have your sweet baby boy!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Good luck Allie. You are in my thoughts for sure. Will wait for the happy news!


----------



## Sarah12

Good Luck Allie. I'll be thinking of you & really hope everything goes well. 

I'm excited for you!! 

S xx


----------



## BumpHope123

I am anxiously awaiting Allie's story! :coffee:

I get my first cervix check tomorrow...can't wait to find out if I'm dilated/effaced. 

How is everyone holding up? Feels like these last few weeks are going to drag on...


----------



## desiwannabmom

I logged on and checked quite a few times to stalk Allie! I am patiently waiting...

I couldn't go to sleep until 3:30 a.m. on Saturday so I spent the night making 17 flannel wipes...God knows why but I did!!! Then last night had a big scare..I woke up at 4:00 a.m. in PAIN on the lower abdomen on the right....It wasn't going away and I knew it wasn't a contraction. I called the oncall dr. and he was of no help..he said to take tylenol, drink water, lie in a warm bath or go to the hospital. I just chugged a big glass of water then after about an hour the pain went away. I called my dr. today and nurse basically said that if I wasn't feeling any pain today I'd be ok and if I felt any pain that I should go in!!! Thank goodness it went away but it was definitely a bit scary. My head started running in a million directions thinking if I had an appendix issue and if they would to do an emergency C-section to get the baby out..blah blah blah...........................

I have my weekly appt tomorrow also..will know if I progressed from 1 cm/50% to anything more...kinda nervous!!! I am also going to ask the dr if she can tell what station the the baby is in etc....good luck with your appt. Bumphope....


----------



## Sarah12

Desperately waiting on Allies news too! 

Desi- that sounds scary. How frustrating the in call doctor was! Go into hospital or don't go in?! Maaaaan! Glad you're feeling better now. 

Have you girls had your 'show' yet? I had mine yesterday and more today. Yesterday was all clear and jelly like but today I had more that blood stained. 

How far you girls venturing on your own? When u go out or to work do u take hospital bag with u? I take my notes but leave bah at home although not sure what how I'd get it if something happened!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sarah,
My work is only 2 miles (about 6 min driving distance) from home so I am not taking my bags to work. Hospital from work (and home) is a couple of miles as well. I figured if I needed to go in to the hospital, DH could run go home get the bags. I really don't have a birth plan written/typed out! Do all of you have that? I was just going to pretty much "wing" it! May be I should type something out huh? I haven't lost the plug yet. Did they start checking you how far dilated/effaced you are? How long do they wait after your due date before they start talking induction?


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - Glad you are feeling better, but wow, how confusing to have a dr. give you options! I have had a birth plan written up for a bit now, and just finally printed it out. I think it's okay if you don't want to write one up, you may just have to verbally express what you want/don't want as things come up. Even with a birth plan, I feel like I may have to tell them what I want/don't want because I highly doubt they sit there and memorize those things. :winkwink:

Sarah - I'm still going out and about on my own. I haven't been far though and honestly, I haven't even thought about what I would do if I went into labor while I was by myself! :haha: I think it just doesn't feel like it's going to happen soon so it hasn't crossed my mind I guess?! That is great that you have had your bloody show! I, on the other hand, have had zero symptoms of impeding labor. 

During my NST's, they can tell that I'm having contractions (about 10-11 minutes apart) however since I can't feel them, it really means nothing. :dohh: 

So today my dr. said I'm about 1cm dilated and 50% effaced and that baby is very low down, but that my cervix is still high up. Needless to say, with my cervix still being high up, it was a highly unpleasant check up! :blush: She said she'll give me a sweep at next Wednesday's appointment if I haven't gone into labor by then...and I highly doubt I will have. Though, the dr said that the check up itself can start contractions. But still, 5 hours later and nothing! I can't believe how close my due date is but it really feels like this baby is not going to come out on his own. :dohh:


----------



## BumpHope123

Omg, I almost forgot to share my story of the day....went to the bank to put something into our lock box. In order to get into the room with the lock boxes, we have to punch in a code and then have a hand scan and then the door unlocks. So for some reason the code worked but then the hand scan wouldn't work. I tried and tried. Finally I got an employee to help me and he couldn't figure it out either so he called another employee over. She had me try a few times as well and then finally said something like, "I don't mean to offend you, but have you gained weight?" while motioning down to my belly with her eyes! It then clicked that perhaps my swollen hands (which don't really look swollen to the naked eye, but of course I know they are since my rings no longer fit) were throwing off the hand scan!!! :haha: She explained that the scan measures the size of your hand and what not so that's why it probably wasn't reading my hand properly and again said she didn't mean to offend. I wasn't offended in the least! I was actually more amused at how uncomfortable she was trying to explain it to me! :rofl:


----------



## sparklebunny

ANy news on ALLIE???!! I'm so excited another elevenses is on their way!! :) I'll be waiting....:coffee:


----------



## desiwannabmom

HAHAHA..Bumphope - that is a funny story! I don't think I would have been offended either! 

Bumphope - I asked my dr. about "stripping the membranes" and she looked at me like I was nuts because she was explaining stripping the membranes as if it is breaking the waters! I am confused. What "terminology" did you use with your dr. for "sweep"? Also, I am the same as last time - 1 cm dilated, 50% effaced. Unlike last time she didn't make any predictions on whether or not I would have the baby by due date etc. She said if baby's heartbeat and my BP is fine, she would let me go past the due date. She is also gone entire next week so I will be seeing her Nurse Practitioner and I know for a fact she is "rough" when she does internals so I am NOT looking forward to the checkup next week. I asked the dr. about what station she thinks the baby is in and she said she is at -1. Did you ask at what station your little guy is?

I wonder if any of us will have the baby on T-giving ! I am really getting anxious to hear Allie's news......


----------



## Melissa29

Wow It has been a long time since I have been on here. I have been so busy with work that I haven't had time to do things that I enjoy like reading all of your posts. 

Congrats Sparkle! I can't believe that our babies could come any day now. At my 37 week appt the doctor checked me and I was 1 cm and 70% effaced. She told me that baby's head was very low. I was all excited thinking it was going to happen soon. At my 38 week appt yesterday, the nurse didn't check me. I almost asked her to but then figured I would be disappointed if I hadnt progressed any. I think that I have lost a lot of my plug but it was clear. I just have to keep telling myself that baby will come when she is ready.
The doctor told me that they wouldnt let me go past 41 weeks. I don't know if thats standard or if it is because I have a lot of swelling in my legs and feet- which makes for very long and hard work days. 
I am going to make it a point to get on here at least every other day to check in and hear about everyone's birth stories :) Good Luck everyone!


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - I used the word "sweep" with my dr and she explained that she would do it next week and made a round motioning gesture with her finger. I imagine that was her way of miming the separation of the membranes. :haha: It's the same thing as striping the membranes. Wonder why your dr. explained it differently...? She didn't want to do it this week since she thinks a bit early for me b/c of the GD and lung development. I just have no hope that anything is going to change by next Wednesday though! And I am REALLY not looking forward to a sweep if just a cervical exam was soooo painful. :nope: Though, she did say that if my cervix was lower down, it wouldn't be as painful as it was today since it's pretty high up still. I have never heard the terminology "station". Dr. just said the baby was very low in my cervix and that it was a good thing because it will make pushing easier. But now I'm going to ask her next week. :winkwink:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Hmm..my dr. equated stripping membranes to breaking water...but I think that they are both different..I will use the word sweep next time but I don't want to confuse the nurse practitioner...

The stations thing was in our childbirth class..this site has some more info:

https://www.ivillage.com/labor-what-does-babys-station-mean/6-n-145577


----------



## Sarah12

That is funny Desi! Did you eventually get access to the lock up? 

Ohhhh I want to hear Alliles news!!!

I have a sweep planned for next Thursday which is my due date. Its so frustrating as my last check up was last Thursday at 38 weeks and I dont get another now until next Thursday 40 weeks. It feels like a really long time at this stage of the pregnancy. I want to know whats going on - if im dilated etc. Ive not had any internals. 

Cant believe y


----------



## Sarah12

Ooops! Meant to say i cant believe you girls are still working! I was exhauseted when I finished last week. 

Now ive had my show I feel like it could be any day but it still could be weeks! I cant work out if I want baby to come now or if I should be savouring these last few days!

Sxx


----------



## BumpHope123

I am with you, Sarah....can't decide if I want baby out now or if I'm not ready yet! Just have a few more last minute things to do by this weekend. But at the same time, I am so uncomfortable...I just want to lie in bed. How is it going with the inlaws by the way? My mIL is here now. Kinda just wish I had these last few days alone with DH.


----------



## Sarah12

Bumphope-Glad u said that... A part if me feels guilty for wanting more me time. 

In- laws haven't really been here past week & I feel guilt for that too... I've a he'll of a conscience! We sent them to Ireland last week for a few days, they were back on weekend but me & Hubby had loads on. Then on Monday they went down to South of England for w/e & not back til Friday. Then theyre off to Europe for a few days next week!! We've basically organised all these trips for them - so do feel bad as they've come all this way to see us & we've shipped them off! 

Your MIl there til baby comes? 

X


----------



## desiwannabmom

OK..I couldn't resist so I did a bit of stalking on Allie's prego journal..someone said on there that she had the baby!! 

"Allie has had her bubba ( I hope she won't mind me saying), I read it in fb. Mum and baby doing well.xx "


----------



## BumpHope123

Good detective work, Desi!! :D

Sarah - My MIL will be here until just after Christmas! My mom is also coming in mid December so there will be a little over a week overlap.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Bumphope,
How are you doing/feeling?! I worked from home today and it felt SO GOOD! I got an extra 45 min of sleep(not sure if I call it sleep at all because I keep waking up every 30 min all night long) because I didn't have to get up and get ready! I am planning on doing WFH tomorrow too but I have go in for some interviews on Friday! 

Sarah - I cannot believe you don't get seen again until 40 weeks. Here in the US you get seen every week in the last month of your pregnancy..a week seems too long for me so I cannot imagine what 2 weeks feels like...


----------



## Allie84

We're here!!!

https://www.our365.com/NewbornPortraits/BabyDetail.aspx?birthid=e74fbc0f-c8f4-444e-99b1-69ee59e6be5e

We just got home today...birth story quite traumatic and i'm in soooooo much pain but hes worth it. I will post tomorrow when I'm not quite so delirious!


----------



## desiwannabmom

OMG Allie. He is SO CUTE!! He is so alert! Congratulations. Cannot wait to hear more!


----------



## Sarah12

Allie - he's gorgeous! What a cutie!!! Ahhhhh!!! I really hope pain eases off for you soon and you're not too traumatised. 

I still can't get my head round that Alastair was in your tummy 3 days ago looking so baby like. I'm Probably not making sense but I just find it so surreal that a proper looking full size baby is inside me right now!

Huge hugs and congrats Allie. 7lb 3- lovely size... Had they thought would be bigger cos of GD? 

S xx


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sarah - I had the same thoughts as you! It is very surreal to think there is a FULL SIZE baby in there! CRAZY!!!


----------



## sparklebunny

Oh Wow Allie!! He's beautiful! What a cute outfit too! You must be knackered! Look forward to hearing the full story! Congratulations and Well Done!! Xxx


----------



## BumpHope123

Congrats, Allie! What a cutie pie! :happydance:


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - I am feeling okay. The usual aches and pains. My pelvic bones are cracking all the time now! It is a really loud noise and I just expect to be in so much pain after a noise like that but luckily there's no pain. Without me mentioning it to my dr., she asked me if that was happening yet and that's a good sign. Interestingly, at last Thursday's NST, I had two contractions, 11 minutes apart. Then at Monday's NST, I had two contractions 10 minutes apart. And today...three contractions 4-6 minutes apart, about 1 minute each!! And today is the only time I think I'm starting to feel them. EEEKS!! I'm so exhausted that I don't know if I should try to frantically get a few last things together or just lie down and take it easy...?!?!

Sarah - I agree...cannot believe there is a full-on baby inside me! It will be so crazy to see what my baby looks like and whether he looks like me or DH or both! 

Sparkle - How's everything going with Maya?


----------



## sparklebunny

Oh we changed the spelling! It's now Mya!! She is amazing! I'm absolutely knackered though she's a complete night owl!! Sooo cute though! She's getting really big and we've now established a routine with her feeding. She's complete breast all day and then formula at night. Seems to be working well and I can now express 4 ounces in one go! It is very different having two kids though and we're having to give Kyra my eldest alot of attention. She's acting up a little bit but it's to be expected!


----------



## BumpHope123

Sparkle - glad to hear thing are going so well with Mya! I am worried about not being able to establish a good schedule. Well actually, I'm probably nervous about everything as the birth gets closer and closer! :wacko:


----------



## sparklebunny

So nearly there bumphope!! You'll be fine, everything just falls into place :) xx


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Girls,

So I'm sat at home trying to work out if I'm in labour! Been getting contractions over past few hours. Started with period pains yesterday and turned more intense today. Called hospital & they said it sounds like early labour- but in first pregnancys this could last for a couple of hours to a couple of days! 

So I'm just keeping an eye on things. Theyve told me not to go in unless waters break or til contractions every 3-4 mins. 

It's one of my best friends weddings tomorrow as well! Really want to know if I am in labour or if I could go!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Hi Sarah!
It does sound like early labor. For one of my friends the mild contractions/period pains lasted for a day and then they intensified. Are the contractions coming regularly/irregularly. Are you timing them?!

It is so exciting. I cannot believe we are all SO VERY CLOSE!!!! Keep us updated. Here they ask us to follow the 511 rule - contractions 5 min apart, lasting at least 1 min long and last for an hour before we go to the hospital OR your water breaks! 

Good luck..will be thinking about you!


----------



## BumpHope123

How exciting Sarah!!! Yup, here it's the 511 rule. Even then I wonder if I will go in sooner because I'm nervous to wait until they are that close. Hehe. I have downloaded a free iPhone app to help keep track of the contractions. Mine from yesterday went away so must have been BH. :( I haven't felt BH until just this week!


----------



## Sarah12

Hey. Pretty sure this is it now! Just had a really painful one. Theyre about every 8-10 mins now. Hubby on his way home. Pain not that bad but they're starting to intensify! No pain in-between which is good & makes me think I'm imaging it... And then I get another one! I'm in bed trying to rest but they obviously keep disturbing me! Im still in shock & thinking this maybe false alarm?! 

Running through in my head what I need for hospital!


----------



## Sarah12

Bumphope- I'd not had any BH either.. Or not that I knew off!


----------



## BumpHope123

So exciting!!! I think Lucky is getting induced soon too. Desi, you and I may be the last ones to pop! :wink:

Last night we started putting up our Christmas tree! :D a bit early, but we figure once baby comes there will be zero time. I really need to get a few last things done this weekend. Ugh, I just really want to lie around though with DH.


----------



## desiwannabmom

BumpHope - We were talking about the tree and decorations too! But we thought we would do it "with" the baby! But I might at least get the tree/other things out of the basement and may be just do ornaments with the baby :)! 

Sarah - I think this is it for you! If you can feel them that strong, I am pretty sure there is no turning back now. One thing I keep thinking I will forget is the baby book! I am not sure if they do hand/foot prints there but make sure to get those home in some way form or fashion! 

I feel this very intense pain between my legs when I walk...lower pelvic region..not sure if the baby has descended? I feel like this is the last few days for me!

BumpHope - Do you follow Bollywood? Have you heard about Aishwarya's baby? ;)


----------



## BumpHope123

Hehe, yes I heard about her baby. :) That is goin to be one very good looking kid! ;)

By the way Desi, any suggestions for Indian boy names? DH and I are totally stuck. We want something modern and easy to pronounce (said like it's spelled). We both like two different names and don't like the other one's choice! :D


----------



## desiwannabmom

Yep! That baby will at least have one thing (may be two), good looking and rich :)!

DH and I were talking about boy names the other day. God forbid if this baby turns out to be a boy we are in TROUBLE!!! Two recent boy names I heard - Aaryav, Ishaan (actually TWO of my friends named their kid Ishaan)! I think the first one is sort of hard to say may be?! What are the names you have (if you don't mind me asking). We are STILL stuck on our girl name too! We are so indecisive! What was the girl name you had in mind when you thought you were having a girl? (only if you don't mind sharing) !


----------



## BumpHope123

Omg, I am so grateful we found out baby is a boy ahead of time otherwise we would be so screwed with names if we had to decide on the spot!! :dohh: Indian boy names are so hard. :wacko: We have family kids names Aarav and Isha so your two suggestions are a bit too close to those, otherwise we do like those names. DH likes Krish, I like Dhilan. DH thinks Dhilan is too american as people will without a doubt say "dylan"...which is perfectly fine with me. We also like Milan but people will without a doubt say it like the city in Italy. I suppose we could spell it Millan but I'm not sold on it. Krish is easy but i just don't like how it rolls off my tongue. Krishan is another option but people may pronounce it kri-SHAWN which is icky. So many issues with boy names!!!! My girl name is Naiya. We are definitely using it if we ever have a girl!! Other names I like (more family kids with these names) are Asha and Mila and Diya and Gia. Hehe...I guess our family likes short girl names that end in "A". :winkwink:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Other boy name I like is Keshav & Madhav. My friends kids are named those and they are the cutest :)! I think they are just easy to pronounce. I have a Srilankan friend who is name Dhilan but his is spelled Dhillan. I agree, boy names are HARD..more so than girl names.


----------



## BumpHope123

I like Keshav too...have an uncle with that name though!! :wacko: This is what happens when you have a large family...all the names are taken. :wink:


----------



## luckyalready

ALLIE!! He is a doll! I love the pic where he has his hands on his blanket.. awww! You lucky mommy! Lots of love to you and your new family. Hope you are feeling great!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Lucky,
How are YOU doing?!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks ladies!!! 

Here is my birth story

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...803866-alistair-here-traumatic-induction.html

Alistair is doing well but he does have jaundice. We are having to supplement myh breast milk with formula and wake him every 3 hours for a big feeding as he doesn't wake on his own....the jaundice makes him sleepy. We've had to take him in every day to get his bilirubin levels checked and they ARE going down which is wonderful...he didn't need to go under the lights or anything.

I just love Alistair so much. I can't believe one week ago he was inside me!! It's really surreal...the movements he makes now remind me so much of his kicking inside the womb! He is the same baby...it's so crazy. He also gets the hiccups and they are just like they were in utero. So adorable.

I haven't read back....is anyone in labor yet? :haha:


----------



## luckyalready

Hi Desi! I have waited until today to COMPLAIN my butt off!! Im MISERABLE today!! I can not get comfortable.. laying, standing, sitting.. a bath. NOTHING. I feel like something is definitely going on. I get induced on Monday.. so I dont have much longer to wait it out.. I was hoping Id go on my own before Monday, but if I dont, I will be okay too.. Anyway, HOW are you?? How is everyone? We are almost there mommies! :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
Haven't read through your story yet but will do so soon! Sarah I think was in labor? She hasn't updated which makes me think she went to the hospital. Can't wait for her to get back to us.

Lucky, I cannot seem to sleep well..I am up right now and its about 1:00 a.m. over here!! Everything down from my belly button seems to be hurting at the moment. So yeah, hurts to walk!! But I did clean up the kitchen a bit today. Finally found/made some space in the cabinets for the baby things, bottles, breast pump equipment and what not. Returned a whole bunch of things in Target today that we got doubles/things we don't need from people. Made me happy to get all those $$$ on the gift card although if I think about it one diaper/formula trip and I will those all that money up!

Are any of you planning for Thanksgiving? I keep thinking we will either be in the hospital or be home with a few days old baby so haven't planned anything but then I keep thinking "What if I am still pregnant?"! huh!


----------



## Sarah12

Hi girls.

I've had a beautiful baby girl! She's gorgeous!! Born 19th November. Afraid undecided on name still as I was so convinced we were having a boy! But were thinking Ottalie which would be Tilly for short.*

Labour experience was rather traumatic also - will fill you in later but in summary I had every intervention going ending with an emergency c section. So very sore now and be in hospital a few days. Can't really even stand up. Baby was 9lb4 and posterior - they said there's no way this baby could come out without c section... Unfortunately that wasnt worked out til I was fully dilated 15 hrs into labour!*

Will write more when I've more energy!! But hope the rest if you doing well.
Allie- you're birth story is fascinating / shocking. Mine kind of similar so know what u went through. Wish I'd been able to push her out.*

Sxx


----------



## desiwannabmom

Yippieee! Congrats Sarah! Ottalie is a nice name! Post a pic when you can.

I am sorry you had a pretty traumatic birth.....I am sure a C-section is not what anyone dreams of when they think of birth but I am sure in due time you won't even care how she came out! Over 9lbs is a pretty big baby so I can imagine why they thought you would not have been able to push it out. Did they estimate the baby to get big?

I have to admit though reading through birth stories is making a tad bit nervous for my own experience!!!

It is Lucky's day tomorrow. Lucky, post as soon as you can ;)!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - what a champ!! I can't believe how things went but in the end it is amazing that the baby never showed any signs of distress! Hope you are feeling less sore and are enjoying your first few days at home. :hugs:

Sarah - congrats! A baby girl...this thread is littered with girls! ;) Hope you and baby girl are doing well. :hugs:

Lucky - good luck today!!!!

As for me, I have been a bit nervous ever since reading these birth stories! :blush: Today I woke up in a bit of a panic wondering when this baby is going to come?!? I just have a feeling I'm going to need an induction AND that my cervix won't be optimal so I'll need the ripening gel too. *sigh* We'll see what the doc says about my cervix at Wednesday's appt. We'll book an induction date on Wed too. Hope I can shake this anxiety by then.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Bumphope,
I am in the same boat as you! A few weeks ago (at 34 weeks) when EVERYONE took one look at me and told me I would have this baby way way way earlier than the due date, I hoped and prayed for this baby to stay in until at least 38 weeks and now I am worried that she won't want to come out and that I will need an induction and who knows where that will put me at!! Gah!!! I am just so worried. To make matters worse, my dr. isn't even going to be there at my appt tomorrow, I am just seeing the Nurse Practitioner. I am not sure if she will ask us to set up an induction date or if she will want the dr. to come back next week!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Also, how was your cervix at your last appt? And dilation? Last Tue I was the same as the week before - 50% effaced, 1 cm dilated.


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - I was 1cm and 50%, which doesn't give me much hope. My cervix was also high up which made the exam highly unpleasant! :blush: was your cervix at least low? That is better than being high up. So I feel like I have a long ways to go. :( at the hospital, I will have to use whatever docs are on call which is another thing that is stressing me out a bit if I need an induction. I love my dr and wish she could be the one doing the induction.


----------



## BumpHope123

Oh and by the way, by the looks of my belly now, its a wonder I don't just topple over...it is HUGE! The rest of me hasn't grown at all which just makes me look even crazier. I'm starting to get embarrassed going out!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Ahh..now I remember about the cervix. The exam was slightly unpleasant but the dr. didn't say anything about the cervix being high..I will ask the NP tomorrow. I am HOPING I dilated/effaced more. I have been getting constant BH all weekend long. The only good thing about the induction is that if they schedule it for next week for me, I will get my dr. since she will schedule it when she is working...that is the only +ve with an induction for me!! She is the most experienced at the practice and one of my friends who had a baby couple of weeks ago said she was stellar!


----------



## desiwannabmom

I was just looking at all my weekly prego shots and realized HOW different I looked in the beginning weeks :D! Here is a pic of me from last week..upload yours too :)!
 



Attached Files:







Week38-7.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BumpHope123

And, I just remembered that I'm supposed to be getting a sweep on wed! Ugh! Are u getting one, Desi?


----------



## desiwannabmom

Nope Dr. didn't even mention it. When I asked about stripping the membranes, she equated that to breaking water. I didn't use the term "sweep". I was thinking about using it tomorrow but not sure how the NP will interpret it....


----------



## Sarah12

Hi girls:
Back from hospital with my 2 day old daughter! She's doing well.

Would love your opinion on our name- Ottilie Louise. Do u like or think too different? And prefer the spelling Ottilie or Ottalie? I'm a bit scared to announce to wider world! 

Hope you are all doing ok. 

Lucky-thinking of you. 

Sx


----------



## BumpHope123

Oh yes, now I remember you did mention that! Will post a
pic later today. :)


----------



## Sarah12

Hi girls:
Back from hospital with my 2 day old daughter! She's doing well.

Would love your opinion on our name- Ottilie Louise. Do u like or think too different? And prefer the spelling Ottilie or Ottalie? I'm a bit scared to announce to wider world! 

Hope you are all doing ok. 

Lucky-thinking of you. 

Sx


----------



## BumpHope123

Sarah - You must be over the moon to be home with your little bundle!! I like the name, especially since you have a cute nickname that goes with it. I like unique names. :) as for spelling, either way looks fine to me. If you are going with Tilly as the nickname, then I guess ottillie may go more with the nickname, spelling/sound-wise...? Just my two cents. But again, either looks fine to me.


----------



## sparklebunny

OMG!!! Congrats Sarah!! Xxx


----------



## BumpHope123

Here is a pic of my bump from today. Hope the little guy is ready to come out this week!
 



Attached Files:







Bump 39+3.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sarah,
I am with Bumphope on the name. It is a unique name and I like names that are different :)! Regd. spelling, yeah if you are gonna go with a Tillie short name then may be go with the one that is spelled like the shortform? 

Bumphope - Your bump doesn't look as big..may be ours are both the same? How big do they think your little guy is? I have no idea how big she is going to be because I have had no ultrasounds since week 20...

I have a random question - what is everyone wearing/worn when they got back home? It is cold here so I will need to wear something warm/pants so long dress/something loose won't quite work. Can you wear jeans after giving birth?! I know dumb question but I don't know who else to ask :D!


----------



## Allie84

Sarah, congrats!!! :hugs: It really is difficult when the labor doesn't go how you expect/plan....at least we have these wee bundles of joy, eh? I really understand how you feel though, and look forward to hearing your birth story.

Welcome home! :happydance: I honestly LOVE Ottilie and the spelling. :thumbup:

Bumphope and Desi, your birth experiences are bound to go better than ours. ;) For one thing you are further along which makes baby more likely to be in a good position...Alistair probably would have moved into position by now but he just wasn't a week ago. Also, the cervical ripening gel is not bad at all. I will be honest and say I am not a fan of Pitocin though....and hope to avoid it at all costs next time!

AFM, I'm feeling sooooo much better today. I got a freaking spinal headache from my botched epidural and had a headache the past week. I went in today to the hospital and they put a blood patch on my spine. Sigh. Now my back hurts but I will take that over the headache any day! Alistair is doing wonderfully and he is just perfect. :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Allie,
I love that you are saying "next time" sooo soon even after your birth that didn't go as planned ;)! There is hope for us!

I am getting anxious at every twitch, contraction, poke, jab EVERYTHING the baby is doing!!! Wish I knew when this baby was coming!!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - I meant to ask you...do you think the first anesthesiologist just sucked and that's why he couldn't get the epi to take? Seems like the second one had no trouble getting it to work!?

Desi - my bump was measuring 4 weeks ahead at one point! :wacko: At my growth scan at 36 weeks, baby was measuring 5lbs something...whatever the exact weight was, it put him in the 35th percentile for size. I'm guessing that by now he must be 7lbs something(based on a weekly weight/growth chart I looked at after my growth scan). I am crossing my fingers that he is on the smaller side (but healthy of course) bc now I'm nervous about not being able to push him out. :(


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - I am wearing comfy clothes home from the hospital. Personally I wouldn't try to wear jeans unless they are maternity jeans and therefore have some give around the stomach. They say you should plan to fit into your 5-6 month pregnancy clothes size. AFM, I'm going to throw on my pregnancy yoga pants and a top and a light jacket over that. We also live super close to the hospital so it's a quick trip home.


----------



## desiwannabmom

I was thinking about maternity jeans. I never bought any maternity yoga type pants and all my pre-prego sweats are all low waist..wondering if that would be too uncomfortable...I packed those sweats and a maternity jeans..hoping one of those will work...

There is NO WAY I will fit into any of my pre-prego jeans for a few months :(!!!!


----------



## BumpHope123

Is anyone going to try those belly binding wrap thingies for post partum? I am wondering if I should get one or if it's just likely to be a waste of money. I feel like my belly is just going to be so flabby even after I lose the baby weight because that is where I put on ALL my pregnancy weight. *sigh*


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Girls,
Ottilie it is! Thank you! Thats what wed started telling people and then I had a mild panic! 

Allie- Im dying to speak to you, I have also got the spinal headaches. My anaesthtist ( cant spell it!) tried 3 times to get my needle in and failed so she then gave me a spinal to tempoarily help which it did and then tried again 3 more times with the epidural which finally worked. (until it moved!!) Anyway I started with the headaches about 24 hrs later. Whilst i was in hospital they werent that bad as was in bed alot but came home yesterday and theyre pretty constant. Just eases when i lie down. They said to me to monitor it and if it doesny go I'll need the blood patch too. Whats this like? Is it just a day proceddure or did u have to stay over night? They said to me I may need to be re admitted. What was your pain like? Mine is actually more a neck ache low down that feels like I cant support my leg, It gets worse when I rub my neck and shoots into my head and temples. How long did you cope witthe pain befoer u got the patch? I feel like id rather have it sooner than later so i can move on. Sucks doesnt it. i can barely walk from c section and now have this!!

Clothes wise I wore what I went in in to come home- so jazz / yoga pants, t shirt and jumper. Id say definitely take something lose as if like me you need an emercent c section (which hopefully you wont!) you certainly wont want anything tough or pressing against your body.

Sx


----------



## BumpHope123

Still waiting!! :coffee: Something tells me this week is going to be pure torture. 

Sarah - That is crazy that you had a similar experience to Allie with regard to the epi. At first I thought I would try to see if I could go natural, but now I am really counting on the epi so I sure hope it works and fast! Hope you get some relief from your headache. :hugs:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sarah/Allie,
Yes. Agree with Bumphope...I had heard of very few cases where the epi was a pain to take but looking at you both, I just am not sure. I am hoping the epi works fast because I am planning to wait until I cannot handle the pain anymore before I request one...

Bumphope, I am still waiting also. I am anxious for my appt this p.m.! I have a ton of questions for the nurse. I did start feeling dizzy and some nausea last night that is continuing to this a.m. When I Googled, as expected, some people said its a sign! I am hoping it is!! 

I am not planning on buying the band thingie..and I am like you..all the weight is in the tummy!!!!! I am stressing a tiny bit on how I am going to get my tummy back in shape. I keep clipping magazine articles in various parenting magazines..not sure if I will have time to exercise but I plan to start as soon as I can :D!


----------



## BumpHope123

Oh Desi, the nausea definitely can be a sign! Loose bowl movements are also a sign. Never thought I'd be hoping for diarrhea so much! Ha! Man oh man, I'm going to be the last one! :hehe:


----------



## desiwannabmom

ack...now I googled some more and they say dizziness and BP could be related.....glad I have the appt here in 3 hrs...


----------



## BumpHope123

Good luck at the appt! Mine is not until tomorrow afternoon. Crossing my fingers for more dilation/effacement.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Okie..back from my quick and short appointment. The Nurse Practitioner was really good. Spent more time answering questions than my dr. The cervix check she did didn't hurt one bit. I didn't even feel her. With my dr. it doesn't hurt but I am definitely uncomfortable. She said the cervix was about the same - 50% effacement and 1 cm dilation. She said if I was still pregnant next week they would most likely do an NST and monitor contractions and baby's heart rate. It was definitely good assurance to hear that. So for now, I sit and wait. Regarding the dizziness she thought it could be because I didn't eat anything all morning and that may have caused the dizziness. 

Back to regularly scheduled programming. BumpHope I hope you are closer than I am ;)!


----------



## BumpHope123

Oh bummer! More waiting around! :winkwink: That is great that the NP was so good. I'm trying to block out thoughts of my sweep tomorrow. :nope: Did you ask again about that to see what the NP would say? 

I can't figure out what to do about scheduling an induction (which the doc is going to do tomorrow). On the one hand, I want to give baby time to come on his own...especially since I know that my due date based on conception should be closer to the 30th. On the other hand, I'm scared of any complications due to the GD or just due to baby being too big. I'm terrified of not being able to squeeze him out, even if he is measuring normal! :wacko: Or, should I try to schedule an induction based on when my dr. will be on call at the hospital?! So many decisions. I guess I'll just see what the doc recommends tomorrow after I express my concerns.


----------



## Allie84

Hi girls!

Oh Sarah, I feel for you! I was in and out of the hospital for the blood patch within 2 hours. They got me in, set me up, went in and did it and then had me lay there an hour. When I got up my headache was instantly gone....though I do have a tiny residual headache and the area where they went in my spine is sore. 

I had the headache for a week before I finally begged them for the blood patch! I'm so glad I did...it was just the worst pain. :hugs:

Oooh Desi and BumpHope, I hope you both go into labor soon! :hugs:

Re: baby weight, I have lost 20 lbs already since the birth....and I had only gained 25. Granted, my body looks way different. My boobs are huge and saggy. I think a lot of my weight loss was fluid. My tummy is REALLY flabby but no longer has a bump at all...I think I'm going to invest in some Spanx and then start working out after my tear is healed in a month or so.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Bumphope,
I didn't ask the NP about the sweep. I forgot!DUH!!

According to the NP she said they only schedule inductions after you are past due so at my next appt. I will have to put it in my book to ask my doc at the next appt about the SWEEP!!!


----------



## BumpHope123

Allie - How is your tear? Are you still sore from that? How long did they estimate that would take to heal?


----------



## BumpHope123

Um, okay, so I'm totally having baby brain right now. I just saw that you posted your tear will heal in a month or so. :dohh:


----------



## desiwannabmom

One of my friends had a 3rd degree and she said it took her 2.5 to 3 weeks to heal. All this JOY to look forward to :)! 

I am off work starting tomorrow so I will have to keep myself occupied. 

Bumphope, did you put something on your mattress to protect it in case your water breaks over night? Someone just told me about that and now I am paranoid I will ruin the mattress!!!


----------



## BumpHope123

Hmmm...I didn't, but I will now! :D what should I put on it though?? I would think that a towel may not be enough...? One of my friends told me to keep a towel and garbage bag in the car so not to ruin the seats if your water is broken. Haven't done that either!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Bumphope,
Someone said to put a clean shower curtain liner. Other options are waterproof mattress pad. We have a mattress pad already, I don't think it is waterproof. Even if it is, we paid too much for it to get ruined. I liked the shower curtain idea, its cheap and I think it will work. Some people said to do shower curtain AND towels. I will go to the store tomorrow to get the shower curtain liner ! The towel & bag in car is aso a good idea! Granted apparently water breaks for only 10-15% of women!


----------



## BumpHope123

Yup, I have heard the 10-15% stat too. I was just expecting it to either not break or to be a slow trickle. We shall see though! I would hate to ruin our mattress so I'll at least do a towel from now on.


----------



## BumpHope123

I am back from my dr. appointment. I got some good news, which is that I am now 3cm dilated and still 50% effaced. :happydance: Baby is is -2 station, but dr. said he is probably even lower but she put him at that number since she had to reach behind my cervix (whatever that means). The exam was not so bad this time. Less painful than last week's check. I was dreading the sweep but it was bearable for sure. On a very odd note, my bump is measuring at 44 weeks!!! :huh: Dr. said it could just be that I have a short waist, which I have always thought I had. In any case, we scheduled the induction for next Tuesday, the 29th. It worked out perfectly because that was the cutoff date I had in my mind and the dr. suggested it on her own and she will be at the hospital that day. And since I'm dilated and effaced enough at this point, I won't need to do the cervical ripening if I need an induction...so that's less time in the hospital. Wonder if the sweep will do anything....

Desi - How was your first day at home? I'm not working either. :) I have a few small things I want to do but I'm seriously just feeling so lazy. We finished up the xmas tree last weekend and started xmas shopping, but still have a ways to go with the shopping. My back has been hurting all day today. I need to get on the birthing ball to see if that helps.


----------



## luckyalready

SHE IS HERE!

Arlington Darlin
Born 11/22/11
at 8:45 a.m
7 lbs 3 oz - 20 inches

Here is her story

Meeting Arlington Darlin Bridges

On the morning of November 21st I got a call around 6:45 a.m from the hospital telling me not to come in for the scheduled 9:00 induction, I didnt answer it.. my doc always told me if I get a call from L&D not to answer, and just to come in.. so thats what I did, and when we arrived they told us they didnt have room and to go eat and maybe they would know better of when they could take me. An hour later we came back to check and they told us to wait til 11.. so we did.. then they told us they had a room but it was being cleaned and would be ready by 12.
As soon as I was admitted I got started on pitocin, and I got checked, the nurse said I was barely a 1 .. my doc called it a 2. My doc broke my water within the hour and it hurt!
Every 30 mins they upped the pitocin and my contractions were getting stronger but not necessarily consistent and I wasnt dilating. By 11pm I was only a 3 at best.
They took me off the pitocin for an hour and then started back on it again, just to "unsaturate" my uterus. As soon as it started up again, my contractions were getting very painful and the doc inserted an interal contraction monitor, which hurt extremely bad. It wasnt inserted very well, so I had to get another one around 2 a.m.. I had too much pain to sleep to I was given a pain med in my IV and it took the edge off so I could get little tiny 10 min cat naps.. that wore off an hour or so later so I got a different kind.. and when my doc checked me he thought I was thinning out quite a bit and to go ahead and do an epidural so that it would allow me to relax. I got an epidural at 5:30 a.m and slept pretty good until about 6:30, got check by 7 and was a 4.. I had no pain so my doctor decided to stretch out my cervix and move the scar tissue around that I had after getting the cryo surgery... as soon as he did that, I went from a 4 to a 7 in about a half an hour. My doc checked me around 8 and said Id probably be ready to push in an hour. My contractions were off the charts, and I did feel pressure but no real pain.. so he came back in to check me around 8:20 and said I could start pushing.. I said "UM NO I CANT! Billy just left to eat breakfast and my sister went out to her car" he said "ok lets get them back in here and we will get started" so I text them both that I was waiting on them so I could start pushing. I had no pain, and I knew it wouldnt be many pushes. They both came running back in and as soon as the nurse came in she had a couple nursing students with her, but was just going to start me pushing and the my doctor was supposed to be in shortly. I got all set up, my sister on one side helping hold my leg and Billy on the other.. I gave it everything I had on the first contraction and her head started coming out.. Billy looked at me, shocked, my sister looked at me and said "omg, she is right here" They told me to STOP the push..and the nurse turned around, and starting YELLING "TOM!! .. TOM!! GET IN HERE!" (my docs name) My sister reached her hand down, and Billy did too.. I didnt know why at the time, but now I know its because they had the bottom of the bed off and if I didnt hold back, she would have came right out and onto the floor!! He came running in and told me to finish the push.. I did. And she was born! It was the easiest, most amazing thing Ive ever done! I only felt pressure, no pain like I had with Macy.. and still, I am in no pain. I had to get 2 stitches. They put Arlington right on me and I didnt even know I had delivered the placenta and got sewn up within a few minutes afterward.
I will say, like I always have that it was worth all the awful pain and 4 hours of constant pushing with Macy, but now I know it to be even more true.. she really did make it so I had the easiest delivery ever for her baby sister :)
<3
 



Attached Files:







mydaughtersnov22.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BumpHope123

Congrats Lucky! Glad to hear all went smoothly for you and your cutie pie little girl!


----------



## desiwannabmom

OMG Lucky! Congratulations. It sounds like a wonderful experience for you! One push! That is awesome. All 3 of you look great. You don't look like you just gave birth. You look great.

Bumphope - That is awesome news on 3 cm dilated. I am very happy for you. I would be lying if I didn't say I was a tiny bit jealous!!! You might even go into labor before the 29th. I hear 3 cm is good progress. 44 Weeks that is just crazy!! I have stopped asking my dr. how I am measuring. With the sweep and 3 cm, I wonder if you will have him soon. I enjoyed the first day home. Went to the mall, window shopped a LOT. Looked at pretty things that I won't fit me :D! Got a few sexy panties from Victorias Secret ! Not that I would need them anytime soon but it did make me feel good. In the afternoon a friend brought lunch home and we ate together, hung out till the evening. It was fun! I am hoping the walking around in the mall helped. It did hurt to walk though, she was pushing way down and I felt the pain! 

Keep me posted if you go into labor this weekend. Will be thinking of ya!


----------



## Sarah12

Lucky - Huge congratulations! Im so thrilled for you and what a gorgeous name! So pleased your labour went smoothly. Cant believe how quickly she came out! 

I have just written my birth story so will post in a bit. But as I said mine was rather epic and complicated so those that havent given birth yet may not want to read. Depends if these things put you off. But my little one was posterios and huge and I thinks i was unlucky!! 

Allie - I had to go in for the blood patch also. They did it on Tuesday so I was lucky I didnt have to wait a week. Again it took then 4-5 attempts ot find the right spot but I think its worked. I had to lie still for 2 hrs after though and they wanted me to stay over night.. I just burst out crying- i really wanted to be at home and be a family. So at 11pm - after 10hrs in hospital they let me go home! Like you I now have backache which is nothing compared to the neck pain!! 

Congrats again Lucky!!

Sxx


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - sounds like a fun first day off! I keep thinking of things I want to get done, one of which includes hitting up some sales in the next few days, but my back is still killing me! I have not been able to shake the pain, which is unusual
For me. Yesterday, I took two extra strength Tylenol, tried the birthing ball, had three massages from DH, laid on my left side and still nothing stopped it! It was hurting before the sweep but seems to have only intensified since then so I wonder if this is it?!??! On a sweep related note, no bleeding or extra discharge or anything from it...not sure if that is good or bad? 

I have been up since 2:30am...hope I can get some sleep and relax in the next few days. :wacko:

Hope all the US ladies have a great Thanksgiving!! :hugs:


----------



## desiwannabmom

Bumphope,
I have heard that back pain could be a sign.......

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Sarah,
I am glad the patch may be working....no fun to be in pain...are your inlaws back? Hopefully they are more help now for you?

Waiting to read your birth story. I'd like to be informed of all things that could happen so I am hoping yours won't scare me too much :)!


----------



## Sarah12

So my birth story. As I said mine wasnt a text book labour. Nothing hideous but apprecaite some of you still waiting for labour to kicik in and may not want to read this! 


I woke with pains on Friday morning but at this point I wasnt sure if was just 39 week pregnancy pains or more! But as the day went on they got stronger and at 7.30pm when the contractions were every 3 minutes we set off to the hospital. When we got there I was assessed by the triage nurse and was told I was 3cm dilated and therefore only had two options  To go home or to be admitted and take pethedine which I didnt want! At this point my contractions got much worse, I really didnt want to get in the car again and Id also started bleeding quite badly. The midwifes said they had a spare room I could use for an hour and then re assess me to see if I was 4cm. Over this hour I was in a lot more pain, losing blood and stood over the loo gripping onto Stu with each contraction. I was also sick a few times with the pain. The time seemed to drag! It was 9.30pm when I was reassessed and I was told I was approx 4cm and could now have pain relief and be admitted. My birth plan had me wanting the pool and going without an epidural but I was in so much pain I asked for an epidural then. I was told it would be a while and was given gas and air in the mean time and used my tens. 

At 11pm they wheeled me through to my labour room where the anaesthetist was ready to give me the epidural. I was in alot of pain and vomited a few times because of it. I had to lie on my side for it to be inserted but she couldnt find the right spot and after 3-4 attempts I was given a spinal which provided immediate relief. I then sat upright and in this position she was able to get in the right place. It felt so good to be out of pain! 

Over the next 4-5 hrs I was pain free, getting epidural top ups and was able to dose on and off. I was dilating very slowly and think I was 6cm about 5am. My contractions were being monitored and were really strong and every 2 mins. Everyone who looked at them commented on how good they were and that I would have no problems getting this little one out! ( Hmmmmm!??!) 

At about 6am I started getting contraction pains again and asked the midwife for a top up. This didnt seem to kick in and the pains were getting worse and worse. I was on the gas and air and very uncomfortable and was 7cm dilated. The anaesthetist re assessed me and found that my epidural had shifted and needed re-siting. This she did but again it took her quite a few attempts- not helped by the fact I was getting such frequent contractions that it was hard to sit still. She eventually got it in there but it didnt seem to kick in the same as the first and I was still needing to use the gas and air. 

I was reassessed by the consultant at 8am and he adviced I be put on a hormone drug to strengthen the contractions and help my cervix dilate. This happened at about 9am  I was in a fair bit of pain and having to use the gas and air. At 11am I was reassessed and the good news was I was now fully dilated and could start to push! 

I gave it everything I had pushing with each contraction. Stu said I was so purple he thought I was going to have an aneurysm. Nothing was happening but it was less painful to push than not. The doctors were called again and they did a very painful internal on me and concluded that I needed to have either ventouse or forceps. Something that I had not wanted but at this point I was feeling desperate, helpless and knew they had my and babies best interests at heart. They tried with the kiwi ventouse but after 3 attempts and serious pushing this failed and the cap came flying off her head. Forceps were then tried which were pretty scary. My legs were in stirrups, the doctor was pulling with such force that I ended up sliding right down the bed. I was worried about the baby being injured but they tried to assure me that the positioning is fine for baby. They tried 3 times with forceps but baby was not budging at all. 

The consultant was called and he said that baby was now getting very tired and I needed to be taken to theatre and to be prepped for an emergency c section. I was in so much pain and kind of out of it that I dont really remember it that well. It just happened but Stu said after how frightening it was as baby was off the heart monitor for a good 5 minutes. In theatre I was hooked up and heart beat was heard. They numbed me completely from breast to toe and did I really thorough internal. It was only at this point I was told that baby was posterior and that she was also very big. The consultant said there was no way this baby would come out naturally without causing serious injury to me or her and my only option was an emergency c section. I had obviously not wanted this and did have a small cry but just wanted the best and safest thing for our baby. Stu held my hand as the c-section took place although he did see a few sights of my insides all over the place! 

I could feel pressure and pulling but no pain. At 12.55pm our darling baby was out and I heard that first scream that I d been longing to hear. The doctors lowered the canvas screen and we could look up and see our beautiful screaming baby in front of us. Took a few seconds to focus and for Stu the umbilical cord was hanging in the way but we then saw first hand that we had a gorgeous daughter! I was in tears. It was so magical.


----------



## BumpHope123

Sarah - glad you are feeling better!

AFM, I am having my bloody show! Wonder how soon, if at all, I will go into labor...?!


----------



## Sarah12

Yay bumphope! Mine was just a few days after! Come on baby!!


----------



## BumpHope123

How long did yours last Sarah? Did you have it constantly for a few days? Mine stopped yesterday and I got relief from my back too so I thought maybe it was a false alarm. But now the "show" and back discomfort have started up again! I have to go to the hospital today for my NST since the drs office is closed. I'm sure they will do another internal checkup......wonder if they will try to admit me?? We are taking our bags just in case!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Bumphope -
Yay!!! This might be it for you? Keep us posted. 

As for me, nothing is happening. I EVEN BRAVED THE BLACK FRIDAY MADNESS early this a.m. hoping that would trigger something but nothing!! Well..I have a story to tell on what I did on my due date :D!


----------



## Sarah12

Mine started on a Monday am as one big plug but no blood. Then more mucus on Tuesday morning and bloody mucus on Wed morning. Then went into labour Friday. 

Keep thinking this time last week I was starting active labour & a world of pain! I'm so excited your still to have that first meet with your little one. It's so amazing!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Bumphope - Update please :)! I had some strong contractions today that made me think "this is it" but nothing happened :(! Any progress on your end? I still haven't decided what I am going to do come Monday....go to work or not...cannot decide.........


----------



## sparklebunny

Congratulations Lucky!!! :happydance: It is such a cute name! And what a fabulous picture! Sorry I haven't been round much not sure if I said it so Congrats Sarah! What a birth story! Well done for getting through that! Bump and Desi this is your week!! Looking forward to meeting the last of the Elevenses!! Xx


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - Nothing much to report. :( Went to have my NST done at the hospital yesterday since the dr's office was closed. I had 6 contractions in the hour but they are not painful, just feel tightening. My back hurts on and off. I am FINALLY all packed for the hospital! :D In a perfect world, labor will start Monday night so I can be in the hospital on Tuesday when my doc is there! ;-) It really is a waiting game now! But it is nice to know there is a date set for when the waiting can stop. When is your next dr appt? Think they will schedule you for an induction right away if baby hasn't come by then? Or will they let you hold out for a bit longer?


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Lucky!!! :hugs: She's beautiful and Arlington is a gorgeous name. :) ONE PUSH?!?! OMG I am soooooo jealous after my 3 hours of pushing! Ha! 

Sarah, glad you got the blood patch and also that they let you go home. I don't see why they would want you to stay once it's over? :shrug: I guess to make sure you took it easy. But I agree it's too hard to be away from the little ones. 

Desi and BumpHope, no babies yet? ;) Hope it happens for you both when you can get your doctors.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Bumphope,
I woke up early this a.m. with period like pains. Not contractions but just straight up tummy aches. I never have period pains so I assume that is what they feel like - kind of in the lower abdomen area. I couldn't go back to sleep for a couple of hours then went back to sleep for an hour or two. Then this morning I feel the same pains again with an urge to poo (sorry TMI) but nothing when I go to the restroom. Do you think this is early labor?! I wonder! Now I just don't want to be in labor today or tomorrow cuz I know I am not gonna get my dr. I would like to be in labor Monday :(!! Well, I guess we cannot control anything so might as well just take it all in stride. But I don't know what I am feeling is labor or not.....hmmm.............

But in any case, my next dr. appt is Tuesday so if I do not have the baby by then I am guessing she will talk to me about scheduling an induction date. I feel like the baby has moved down in the last couple days so I wonder if she will schedule me sooner than later. I am assuming she will want to do it at least Thu/Fri so she will be around to deliver on weekdays. What time does your induction start on Tuesday?


----------



## BumpHope123

Desi - never had period pains?!!? OMG, you are one lucky girl!! I get the worst cramps every month. The pains could be a sign that your body is getting ready for your baby's arrival! As for the poo, during both my miscarriages, I had to poo a lot at the onset, just before the bleeding got heavy. And I have heard that can be the case with labor too since your body is cleaning itself out before you do all that pushing. Not sure about having the urge and then not being able to go though??

My induction is set for first thing Tuesday. My doc gets in at 8am but she said to call labor and delivery around 6am to see if they have a bed available. Apparently they will tell me when to come in if all their beds are occupied. Here's hoping that they have plenty of open beds (as I've heard this time of year is slow season for births!).


----------



## desiwannabmom

I went shopping again the entire afternoon. Had pains on the lower abdomen on and off, with a few contractions thrown in for good measure but I don't think they mean anything at this point. At least aren't strong enough for me to go to the hospital!! 

I will keep you posted on what happens...Ideally I would have this baby Monday my "according to dates/conception" due date. Friday the 25th was the Ultrasound due date...

Are you getting calls from people asking how you are doing or if the baby is here yet? I got home and I had THREE messages on my phone. I don't even want to return those calls. Another acquaintance saw me at the store this afternoon and he is like "Isn't your due date past. What are you doing here?". I gave a straight response "So what?!"...ugh..I was mad for some reason!!!


----------



## BumpHope123

Yup, I am getting the "hurry up," "is baby here yet" comments too. Makes me want to slap someone!


----------



## desiwannabmom

I think I will work from home next week too. I do not think I can handle folks in my office asking these questions!!! I might in fact slap some people :)! Not a good plan to get fired right before the baby :)!


----------



## BumpHope123

You should totally work from home if you can! It's so much more relaxing. :) 
I can't take the anticipation any more!! Today I have been having much more of the bloody show and discharge. Two more days left max...eeks!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

How are you feeling Bumphope? I am about the same except my contractions are coming more often. Still not painful! I cannot wait for my dr. appt tomorrow to figure out what our next steps are! Are you getting ready to go tomorrow a.m.?


----------



## BumpHope123

Ladies, I am in the hospital! Water broke at 12:20 last. A huge gush, the kind they say doesn't really happen except in the movies. So glad I was at home...can't imagine having that happen while out and about. :blush: four hrs after arriving here, I couldn't take the pain and was so tired from not having slept and so i got the epidural. Best decision! I have been trying to get some sleep since then but no such luck. Baby is super low and I'm 5 cm. though my doc is not here today, the docs and nurses have been great so far. Just hope things progress quickly and smoothly. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## desiwannabmom

wow!!!! That is awesome that you went on your own. Not long now!!!! Keep us posted as soon as you can..hope you can catch some zzz's before getting to 10 cms...good luck!!!!


----------



## sparklebunny

Good Luck bumphope!! There's not long now! Thinking of you!! :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

Bumphope - Thinking of you!!!!


----------



## Sarah12

Good luck Bumphope! Can't wait to hear your news! X


----------



## BumpHope123

Baby boy is here after 20 hours of labor! He is so precious!! Wasn't the easiest birth but was manageable. Ended up needing the vacuum and one hell of a
Strong push to get him out. Now am just working on getting up and about . Haven't decided on a name yet but will post a pic and the story when things settle down. :)


----------



## desiwannabmom

WOW! Congratulations Bumphope!!!! I was checking every few minutes to make sure I didn't miss your post! Post more when you get more time! I cannot wait for my labor to begin.......cannot believe I am pretty much the last one on here :D!


----------



## Allie84

Congrats BumpHope!!!!! I'm so happy for you and your little BOY! :) :hugs: Can't wait to hear the birth story! Another vacuum delivery. Don't worry about his head btw....Alistair is 16 days old and you can hardly tell he was delivered with the vacuum. It contributed to his jaundice, however.


----------



## desiwannabmom

Wow Allie, Look at that picture. He is SO CUTE! Had my appt today. I am pretty much at the same stage as last week. Dr. did the NST and said baby is doing "wonderful" and she will let me go up until 42 weeks. I am really hoping and praying I go into labor on my own before then. On the plus side, she did say she is on call this weekend. So it would be a perfect time actually...except they are expecting a snow storm! What more joy than a newborn to cuddle with during a snow storm!! Come on babyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Desi. :) I'm getting more into the swing of things every day and the memory of the hard labor and recovery are going further and futher away. Alistair is just a joy. 

I hope you go into labor this weekend and have a little snowstorm baby! :) Glad baby is doing so well. You just have a very homey uterus! How are you feeling? It's funny to think we were due around the same day and our babies could be a month apart and yet both be 'full term.'


----------



## desiwannabmom

Yep....kinda have given up hope that it will be a Nov baby. No 11/_/11 birthday :(! But I am glad baby is doing well. I had zero contractions the 15 mins they did the NST. My BP was normal etc. I usually only get contractions at night so the no contractions didn't surprise me. I am feeling great actually. I have the lower pelvic pressure, have to pee every 2 minutes and cannot sleep very much at night but all in all, feeling pretty good. I am working from home and I am pretty sure that is helping me keep my sanity. I still keep getting e-mails from people asking me if I had the baby yet. Today I got an e-mail from someone with subject like "Are you still pregnant". I know they are all concerned and care about me but I keep getting those nagging messages. I have been telling people that I would tell them when she arrives so hoping they will back off a bit. I have another appt on Friday and my dr. said she will schedule an induction for next week in case I don't go on my own!!!! I am really really hoping I do go on my own! Please keep me in your thoughts. 

I am doing all the things that I have been wanting to do. Cleaned out the junk drawers in the kitchen, went to the laundromat to launder our HUGE comforter (it won't fit in our washer). An older guy there looked at me and said "you look like you were due yesterday". I am like yes, as a matter of fact I was :D! He was nice about it though. He said they will come only when they and God decide its time to come. I thought that was sweet of him to say that!


----------



## Sarah12

Bumphope- huge huge congrats! Really happy for you. Everyday has been incredible since we've had her but the first few days were just amazing!! Looking forward to reading your birth story.

Desi- hope things start happening for you soon. Get eating pineapples and bouncing on birthing ball! 

My husband went back to work today. I'm gutted. It's been so lovely having him home and being a family. In laws came back yesterday to help out which I'm already finding tough! I can't do what normally do eg breast feed in sitting room as they're in there! So I'm back in my bedroom on my own! And nights are hard as they're in the spare room which means when bub won't settle hubby can't go and sleep in other room. Hey ho! 

How are current Mums getting on with breastfeeding? Were doing ok- oy one that's tough is the early morning feed as bub just won't settle and fall back to sleep afterward & I can be up with her for hours.. Exhausting- hence why I want the spare room for hubby! 

Id best go but hope eveyone's well and thingshappen soon for Desi.

X


----------



## desiwannabmom

Ladies,
I woke up with bright red bleeding this a.m. Soaked my panti liner. I put on a thin pad to see if it increases. I called my dr. and she said that sometimes cervix check can cause it. I told her that I have not had it before. She said sometimes it only happens when the cervix has dilated enough. She asked me to watch it closely and if it increases to more than a panti liner or turns into what I normally have with a regular period to go in to the hospital for labor and delivery. 

I was reading online and they said mucus plug is brown. Any one had red bleeding?


----------



## Sarah12

Desi- my mucus plug was bloody but was clearly mucus plug as was very thick and jelly like- are u getting this or just blood?

When I went into labour they did an internal to see how far dilated I was & was just 3cm at that point. After the internal I started bleeding getting heavier and heavier... I thick I was just very sensitive didn there... So maybe your internal caused the bleed?


----------



## desiwannabmom

My discharge is stringy! I have had more. Just not sure when to go into L&D.......I wish I had a "regular" labor signal..like regular contractions...


----------



## desiwannabmom

I am hoping it is the mucus plug but it may not be from what I am reading. It could just be the internal. May be I should be glad that my body is doing "something"?! DH stayed home from work this morning just in case we have to go in to the hospital but he will probably go in the afternoon....

Sarah - I totally know how you feel about breastfeeding and in-laws. I would hate to be stuck with in-laws all day while DH was at work! I am glad ours are coming when I will be back at work. I do worry about breastfeeding/losing other freedom etc.


----------



## Allie84

Desi, I spotted brown afler internals and when I lost my mucous plug it was VERY obvious and thick and globby.

Breast feeding is going well I think but he's eating every hour to hr and a half at night and im knackered! Also cant really manage in comfy positions quite yet.


----------



## Sarah12

Internal may have kick started dome action in there?!

I've had tough afternoon with inlaws. MIL keeps going on and on about how in her days she only fed for 20mins- 10 mins each side. (my feeds go on over an hour). Then just half an hour ago I said I was going to wake bub for a feed as it had been 4hrs and FIL started saying I shouldn't wake her blah blah.. Just driving me crazy & had me in tears before. Feel so judged... Oh and keep being told how my SIL does things! Anyway now sat up in bedroom feeding whilst everyone else watching TV downstairs..

Xx


----------



## sparklebunny

CONGRATS BUMPHOPE!!! :happydance: wow! 20 hour labour you are a hero!! Well Done! Look forward to seeing the pictures! 

Allie , Alistair is gorgeous!!! Look at that little face! You must be so proud! Glad to hear you're getting into the swing of things :)

Sarah, I'm so sorry you're getting so much "advice" from the in laws :( that would send me nuts! Like its not hard enough being a new mum!! Hugs to you :hugs: just do whatever YOU feel is best! 

Desi... Sounds promising!!!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Ok..I was officially working from home today but I took a long lunch..napped. That made feel a little bit better.

That feeling that I have to go poo all the time is back. I am hoping its the start of SOMETHING. The bleeding/spotting had stopped for a while but returned. When I went to pee I noticed that there was a small glob of blood in the toilet, and some other floating stuff...sorry for the TMI..I called the nurse again and she said if it happens 24 hours after the internal to give them a call. That is in an hour. They haven't mentioned that it could be the plug...hmm...gah....I have a feelign they will ask me to go to labor and delivery if the bleeding doesn't stop...


----------



## Allie84

Good luck Desi! Any changes?


----------



## desiwannabmom

I am so FRUSTRATED, beyond frustrated actually. So late last night aorund 9:30 ish I started having contractions and I had them every 30 min, 20 min and so on and so forth and I finally thought I would lie down to sleep and started getting contractions every 15 min or so and couldn't really sleep all night. DH and I finally "woke" up at around 4 and we were so sure this is it and did final packing and at that point I was getting contractions every 5-7 mins - I was able to talk through some of them but I wasn't able to talk through some. I took a shower and then I thought I would try and take a nap because I hadn't slept all night and I went to sleep at 8:00 a.m. and just woke up. I remember having some contractions and they woke me up but they seem to have all gone? I have zero contractions and it is 11:00 a.m. here. I am so frustrated. We both thought we would be meeting our LO today but IDK what to do now! What was up with the all night contractions? Grr....


----------



## desiwannabmom

So I called the Dr office, they asked me to come in for a cervix check to see if the contractions caused any more dilation. I just got back and extremely disappointed - I am still only between 1 and 2 so the strong contractions (which I thought were strong) did nothing!! Back to waiting now. I am still getting painful contractions off and on but no pattern like there was last night or early morning...so frustration continues....I have another appt tomorrow a.m. hoping something happens by then...


----------



## Sarah12

Oh Desi you poor thing. I've heard that can happen. Stay positive... You'll meet your bub soon... And it's worth being patient for- That first meeting is incredible and you've still got it to come. 

Xx


----------



## desiwannabmom

Finally some news. We have a brand new baby girl born Friday afternoon at 2:35, normal delivery, some scary moments but everything ended SO GREAT! More details and birth story later on when we get home etc :)!


----------



## BumpHope123

Congrats, Desi!! So glad everything went well and you finally got to meet your little girl! I have been checking the thread waiting for your news! 

AFM, we have been home from the hospital since Wednesday night and the first few days were rough but things are definitely getting better! I will post our story soon...

Hope all the new mommies and babies are doing well!


----------



## Sarah12

Congrats Desi! Wonderful news! Looking forward to reading your birth story! 

Mummy hugs to you all!!

Sx


----------



## Allie84

Congrats Desi!!! I eagerly await hearing yours and BumpHope's birth stories!

How is motherhood treating everyone? Alistair is 3 weeks old today and I have to say it gets better (and easier) as each day goes by. It was really hard for me when DH went back to work last Monday as he only could take 2 weeks off. I'm still pretty hormonal/emotional but that's also getting better. I do still cry at the drop of a hat! It's just such a shock/change from pregnancy to all of a sudden have this little baby.....and not have any sleep! I am still really sleep deprived...breast feeding and up about every 2 hours to feed him...but Alistair is SUCH a good baby...a good sleeper (for 2 hours at a time), a good feeder, and just a joy. Anyways, hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Melissa29

Yah to all the babies! It is so interesting to read everyones stories. I had a very easy delivery. I went to my 39 week appt Monday the 20th and the doctor (not my regular doctor) decided to strip my membranes just because. Well at 2am Thursday morning (Thanksgiving) I woke up with contractions. At 2:45, my water broke. I called the hospital, took a shower, and by 4:30 we were on our way to the hospital. We got to the hospital at 5:00 and my contractions were 2-3 minutes apart. They had me lay on the bed and hooked me up to some monitors. Thats when the contractions started to hurt. The doctor came in and told me that if I plan on getting an epidural I should just get one right away because I was staying there since my water had broke. They checked me and I was only 1 cm dilated. By 7:00, I was begging for an epidural. I got it and it was instant relief. They checked me again at 11:00. My husband and I were taking bets that I would be around 3 cm. I couldnt believe it when the doctor said I was 8cm. They checked me again at 1:00 and I was fully dilated. They would not let me push yet though because I was not feeling any pressure. So I laid there for 3 hours, knowing that I was 10cm and just wanted my baby out. At 4:00, I begged to push. After 2 hours of pushing and not being able to feel any contractions/pressure, they decided to give me pitocin. After another hour of pushing and an episiotomy, at 7:53 my baby girl arrived. She had a bruise and scab on the side of her head from pushing her out sideways I guess but that is all healed now. 
Alexis Marie is now 10 days old and doing great. She sleeps for 4-5 hours and then wakes up to feed. I am nursing and pumping and bottle feeding. I had to give my nipples a break. My hormones are getting back to normal. I did have a couple days in which I would just cry for no reason. I could not stop the tears from flowing. 
Now I am just enjoying my time home with her. I could sit and hold her all day long. I am going to be a mess in 7 weeks when I have to go back to work. :(


----------



## Sarah12

Melissa- congrats! Great news & enjoyed reading your birth story. Everyonrs labour has been so different! What's picotin? Don't think we have that here. 

I'm loving having my little one! She's so good also. Normally wakes for food every 4hrs although yesterday was way out of sync which has knocked through today so trying to get her back on track. I'm finding the night feeds a killer as so tired & she really doesn't re settle well after her night feeds - takes ages. 

My hubby went back to work last week Allie- I was gutted... But at least Christmas hols in a few weeks! X


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Girls

Just thought I'd log into see if any of you are still checking this site?
How are you all getting on?

Things good here! Loving being a Mum & starting to get used to the broken sleep!

Hope you're all well & babies thriving. 

S xx


----------



## sparklebunny

HI Sarah!

I'm still around. Night feeds are a nightmare! I'm up until 4am most nights with 20min catnaps inbetween! But she's totally worth it. JUst finding it hard to work out a night routine with her!


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Sparkle!

Great to hear from you. The evening Feds are so tough aren't they. Soooo tough being up til 4am. Is that because your daughter won't sleep before then and needs comforting food? I'm pretty lucky in that had some sort of routine since birth- she seems to eat every 4hrs so I feed at 10pm and then again at 2-3am. Can take a while to settle her though- she gets bad wind. I'm breastfeeding but my right boob is really sore at mo and think I might have ductal thrush in it do GP gave me some cream. So expressed and gave her that today but making her really gassy! 

Starting baby massage tomorrow! 

How's your elder girl coping with sharing Mummy? 

X


----------



## sparklebunny

Hey Sarah, OOohh thrush sounds painful :( Hope you get that sorted out. You're so lucky to have had some sort of routine in place. DD2 has never been in any sort of pattern, it's totally random and has been for 11 weeks! She just doesn't settle at night, mainly because she sleeps pretty much ALL day! Although today she hardly slept at all! Who knows what will happen tonight!? DD1 is totally in love with her sister and has been amazing at helping mummy and keeping me sane!


----------



## Allie84

Hi ladies!!!

I had a sore nipple and it turns out Alistair has just gotten a lazy with his latch. I go to a breast feeding group and they showed me some tricks to fix his latch. I pretty much have to hold him in the right position, though! But my nipples aren't hurting anymore.

Alistair has a bit of a routine...bedtime routine around 10:30, up for feedings around 2:30-3:30 and again around 6 and then up for the day around 8:30-9. He doesn't go the longest at night...keep hoping for longer stretches but not so far. I'm thinking of pushing his bedtime back, but not sure if that will only makes things worse?

He's a great, happy wee baby though. I love him!!! :cloud9:

Great to hear from you girls!!

I think we were going to hear birth stories from Desi and Bumphope but didn't, and then the thread dissapeared.


----------



## Sarah12

Allie,

Great to hear from you! When are you back at work? Dont you only get a few months in US?

Good to hear you got your nipple pain sorted. Maybe I should look into a BF class. They do have them around here I think. 

We went to baby massage this morning, It was so cute! AND best thing ever.. she slept through from 11pm to 5.30am last night! Incredible! Hoping thats the first day of a new routine!!

Sxx


----------



## sparklebunny

:wave: HI Allie! Glad to hear things are going well! I'm having endless sleepness nights but trying to hang on in there. 

WOwee Sarah!! 11-5.30am thats the stuff that dreams are made of! Well DOne! We did 1.30am until 7am last night , i was very happy. It's the fussing from 9pm-1am every night is wearing on me tho.


----------



## Sarah12

Well our new routine of sleeping through lasted one night! Last she was back to the 3am and 6am feed! Grrrrrr! Desperately trying to remember what I different on Sunday to help her sleep through but I think it was just luck!

X


----------



## sparklebunny

Oh Sarah :hugs: I know exactly how you feel! I've even started keeping a written memo of her movements each day!......turns out...they're totally random!!! AAAaaaarrggghhh!!


----------



## Allie84

Yeah, I try different things as well....the past few nights we've been getting 4 hour stretches of sleep...bliss!


----------



## mama239

I am! Congratulations! Is this your first? Do you know what you're having?
:flower:


BabyShaw said:


> anyone due around this date? I need a friend :hugs:


----------



## Allie84

Huh? 

We've all had our babies. :) This is a thread for babies that were born in November 2011. :flower:


----------



## annie00

Wow I can't believe I never found this thread before !!!!!! :( 

I'm due nov 29th!!!! 


Having. A girl naming her bentlie Elizabeth !!! 

My next appt is Monday morning!! For a check up :)


----------



## annie00

Omg !!!! Don't I feel stupid!!!!! Sorry lmao


----------



## Sarah12

Hi Allie

Just seen you wrote on here recently! How are you ferrying on?

How's Alaistair?
We're doing great! So live being a Mum. Teething problems at the moment causing some sleepless nights. Is Alaistair sleeping through the night Yet? No such luck here! I'm not back at work yet- think going back in November. Am dreading it!


----------



## desiwannabmom

Hi Sarah, Allie, is anyone else on here still? I was just reminded of this thread today and wondered if anyone is still here and checking this? Just thinking of how this time last year we were all anxious to meet our babies etc!!!


----------



## Allie84

I'm here!! I know, I can't believe where we were a year ago!! Wow!


----------



## BabyShaw

Hey gals! Anyone still on here?


----------

